# Sticky  2022 INDIANA *MORELS* *CHANTERELLES* and all other *FUNGI* *CONVERSATIONS* and *UPDATES* post here!!



## wade

Howdy, Everyone and Welcome to Our Glorious 🍄🍄🍄🍄🏕🦅Fungi Family 2022 Season of..🦅🏕🍄🍄🍄🍄
Fun Finds, Pictures, Stories, and Information.
🤠Make Ready All, for a Very Enjoyable time..👍🏻
as ❤We Share our ❤Love of the Hunt Together❤
Some of us that Hunt down South across Georgia to Oklahoma and California,
Will begin finding Morels in Only 60-days from now.... Then Ever so Quickly,🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄
Our Morels Will begin Popp'n up Everywhere
and by the end of April,
They will Already be Popp'n in Our Most Northern States.
The Fun Fungi Finds ..don't stop after Morels, BECAUSE Many of Us Stay in the Woods, All Summer and Fall.. finding bunches of Other Edible Fungi, that are So Very Delicious, and that You'll Love to Hunt❤🍄🦅🏕❤🤠🌎❤🍄🍄
I'm Preparing and Organizing..All of My Morel Hunting Gear, Boots, Socks, Camouflage Clothes, Walking stick, and My Backpack with Food, Water and Other Supplies.
So that When that Most Excellent day comes🌄
All I gotta do is Grab it and Go!!
Until then, Let's All Post some Pictures of Good Times and Cool Finds from the Past.
And from Current, Let us know what you are doing as We All wait for it to Begin.
HAPPY NEW YEAR YALL!!
from Wade 🤠....Get Ready!! Then Go Go Gooo !!


----------



## wade

Robinbluebird and Me have added a New Member and Hunting buddy, to Our Household.
Everyone say hi 👋 ☺ to " Wind'Rider "


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Howdy, Everyone and Welcome to Our Glorious 🍄🍄🍄🍄🏕🦅Fungi Family 2022 Season of..🦅🏕🍄🍄🍄🍄
> Fun Finds, Pictures, Stories, and Information.
> 🤠Make Ready All, for a Very Enjoyable time..👍🏻
> as ❤We Share our ❤Love of the Hunt Together❤
> Some of us that Hunt down South across Georgia to Oklahoma and California,
> Will begin finding Morels in Only 60-days from now.... Then Ever so Quickly,🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄
> Our Morels Will begin Popp'n up Everywhere
> and by the end of April,
> They will Already be Popp'n in Our Most Northern States.
> The Fun Fungi Finds ..don't stop after Morels, BECAUSE Many of Us Stay in the Woods, All Summer and Fall.. finding bunches of Other Edible Fungi, that are So Very Delicious, and that You'll Love to Hunt❤🍄🦅🏕❤🤠🌎❤🍄🍄
> I'm Preparing and Organizing..All of My Morel Hunting Gear, Boots, Socks, Camouflage Clothes, Walking stick, and My Backpack with Food, Water and Other Supplies.
> So that When that Most Excellent day comes🌄
> All I gotta do is Grab it and Go!!
> Until then, Let's All Post some Pictures of Good Times and Cool Finds from the Past.
> And from Current, Let us know what you are doing as We All wait for it to Begin.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR YALL!!
> from Wade 🤠....Get Ready!! Then Go Go Gooo !!


Me and Lucy are ready to go. We are still in the woods looking for shrooms we just love the woods


----------



## engalwood

Happy New Year everyone. I hope all is well and lets start the day dreaming of finding the mother load this year.


----------



## Kokomorel

Some pics from last year’s get to gather It was a awesome time shroomin with friends from the trend


----------



## gutterman

Looking forward to the upcoming season and getting to hunt with some of ya’ll. Hope everyone had a good holiday season with good fortunes ahead! Here’s some throwback pics, enjoy! Best part of last year hunting for me was getting my 3 year old out hunting for first time and she found 10-12 on her own at 3. We went out 2 times and I couldn’t of been more proud and can’t wait to get her back out this year she loves it and loves eating them! Baby doll in one hand and giant morel she found in the other she’s ready lol


----------



## wade

gutterman said:


> Looking forward to the upcoming season and getting to hunt with some of ya’ll. Hope everyone had a good holiday season with good fortunes ahead! Here’s some throwback pics, enjoy! Best part of last year hunting for me was getting my 3 year old out hunting for first time and she found 10-12 on her own at 3. We went out 2 times and I couldn’t of been more proud and can’t wait to get her back out this year she loves it and loves eating them! Baby doll in one hand and giant morel she found in the other she’s ready lol
> View attachment 41099


Those are Beautiful Pictures of her, That Pizza looks Good


----------



## guff76

Happy new year to all my morel hunting fools lol yup it's will be time for those morel dreams to be more n more every day n night. A person would think the time is close with the way this weather has been in Indiana here lately.
Some good pics you all posted already!
Best wishes to everybody.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I know this. I won't screw up like I did last year by waiting too long! If anything I want to be a little early. When they start finding them just north of Columbus, it's time to get out there. Plus, I'm getting my peepers fixed (cataracts) so that should help! And even though I was late, I still found a kind of "new" spot. Not totally new, but another part of an area that I was already hunting. The fish & game club cut some new trails off the main trail I walked in on. I had read in Michael Kuo's book that disturbance or grading of the ground could bring on a flush, so I checked them out. Even though I found some "crispy critters", those new trails kind of saved my season.


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> I know this. I won't screw up like I did last year by waiting too long! If anything I want to be a little early. When they start finding them just north of Columbus, it's time to get out there. Plus, I'm getting my peepers fixed (cataracts) so that should help! And even though I was late, I still found a kind of "new" spot. Not totally new, but another part of an area that I was already hunting. The fish & game club cut some new trails off the main trail I walked in on. I had read in Michael Kuo's book that disturbance or grading of the ground could bring on a flush, so I checked them out. Even though I found some "crispy critters", those new trails kind of saved my season.


Howdy @shroomsearcher and Everyone 
2 yrs ago there was a Tree Crew dropping big trees that were Deamed a threat to the power lines that Run through Woods I Hunt..Now We find Morels around and near the cut off tree stumps that have been left to rot.🍄🍄🍄


----------



## Robinbluebird

Here you go Wade, tbt the hunt of 2019. A great day to be walking so many miles


----------



## wade

Does anyone else Burn Firewood for winter Heat.
We have a huge Wood burner in Our Basement


----------



## celticcurl

Hi Wade! I finally made it in, thanks for the reminder. I love your new dog. Do you still have Chewy? I'm sure looking forward to morel hunting with you again this year. You have to hunt up here this year! No excuses!


----------



## wade

celticcurl said:


> Hi Wade! I finally made it in, thanks for the reminder. I love your new dog. Do you still have Chewy? I'm sure looking forward to morel hunting with you again this year. You have to hunt up here this year! No excuses!


No Excuses, ok you got it @celticcurl and Everyone..
Yes Chewy is in that picture laying down behind Wind'Rider.. They Will both Hunt with us Now
" This Year, I want to Live and Hunt🍄with Heart ❤ Wide Open 🦅 Like a John Denver Rocky Mountain High🐏 🤠👍🏻🏕🇺🇸🌎







Here is a Fun old Picture taken at dusk from the End of a 6 Mile Hunt


----------



## wade

I'm Still slowly putting this New Engine together, I intend to install it into " Treehugger " in February/ Next month


----------



## shroomsearcher

Good looking project. Crate engine or short block?


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> Good looking project. Crate engine or short block?


It is a Crate engine.. Found it out of a Remanufactureing Shop in Austin Texas for $1,900 delivered to my front porch, with a 5-year unlimited Mileage, Garantee to Replace Engine and pay for Labor.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Good deal!


----------



## wade

So..about 6 years ago, Before I figured out what Chewy was doing...
He'd be laying there Near by and waiting for Me to get done looking around, and I would say let's go, and he would just look at me.. Chewy let's go, Come on!
Seeming Reluctant, he would finally get up and move along Near by me.. and soon would stop and sit down again.. waiting for me to look around, Then get him up and going again.
Well One day he just looked at me like I'm not coming, So I'm like, what are you doing Man come on!
I try to imagine what he felt, when after many many times and Years of walking away... I finally walked Over to him, and say what are you doin Man,
He then turned his head slightly and looked Over, at a Morel...
Chewy Must have Caught on the first time I took him in the woods.. I Had Never shown him, or even had it cross my mind that he might find Morels..
But it Makes since to me now.. Chewy Easily figured out what we were doing and He wanted to Help...
Every since that Moment.. that He finally got me to listen to him, and showed me a Morel..
Now I try to Listen to him about Everything, and I definitely check in with him when he is sitting down looking at Me


----------



## shroomsearcher

Dogs and kids. Apparently they take to morel hunting like ducks to water.


----------



## wade

Robinbluebird and Me.. fetching us our 40 gallons of God's Free








Artesian Spring Water


----------



## sb

Great good health habit, Wade!
Here's my favorite spring over here in Ohio for spring water.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Some of my relatives in PA, would drive out to a place where there was a big rock overhang near the road. There was a big pull off there, which was a good thing, because you had to stand in line to get water! someone drove a pipe into a crack in the rock, and the water would pour out of the pipe. Incredible tasting water! The next best I think I've ever had was well water from my buddy old homestead. It was sited over a big limestone dome. The well driller hit water at 100 feet, but his folkd told him to keep drilling. Ended up at 220 feet and pulled water right off the top of that dome. Sweetest well water I ever tasted!


----------



## wade

That Spring Water is good as Gold... I hope someday that I can buy a property with a spring . I looked at a 35 acre property with a huge Original cabin from the 1700's which was used as a Civil War hospital and Trading Post..
The spring at the bottom of the hill just 150'feet below the Cabin.. I estimated was flowing at Easily more than 20-gallons per minute
Very interestingly located Exactly 💯 100- miles from Indianapolis and Louisville and Cincinnati and Evansville


----------



## shroomsearcher

When scouting a new area of a state park where I deer hunted, I found the site of an old homestead and what was left of the spring house. It had fallen apart, and didn't seem to be flowing very well. At my fish & game club, our main fishing lake is an old limestone quarry. Near where the canoes and kayaks are kept several springs enter the lake right at the shoreline. You can see the "bubble" on the water. Stick your hand in there and they are ice cold! That's why the trout we stock in the Spring can Summer over. You never see dead trout floating in our lake!


----------



## shroomsearcher

But, that doesn't mean that you can catch those trout! When the weather warms up, they abandon their Spring spots, and I figure that they go hang around those cold springs! In fact, when I discovered the springs that entered our lake near that boat storage area, I looked out in the water to see about a half dozen trout hanging out just offshore. They were probably enjoying that colder flow of water. I was told this by an old timer when fly fishing in PA. He told me that when the weather got hot, I should abandon even my lightweight, breathable waders! Just put on the wading shoes and wade wet! He told me that if I hit a patch of water that was a lot colder than the surround water, that I was downstream of a spring that came up in the creekbed! He said trout would hang out there and I should mark these locations carefully. I wouldn't get much dry fly action there, but drifting nymphs through there would probably get me some trout!

You can learn a lot listening to the old timers!


----------



## wade

I think I have only fished one time since 1984
I did fish growing up...
I gave up my Hunting Trapping and Fishing, to focus more time on working to make money.
Thinking I would be able to Retire Young and buy Hundreds of Acres to share with friends and finish out my life, out there Hunting again.
Now .. I still wish /plan for a way to buy Hundreds of Acres.. but I think I just want to Hunt Fungi now.🤠❤🇺🇸🦅🏕🌎🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄


----------



## wade

We are getting a couple of days with temps in the 40's... so I will be getting some work done outside


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> We are getting a couple of days with temps in the 40's... so I will be getting some work done outside


I have been working on the truck and the escape getting them in shape for this year for shroomiñ


----------



## wade

Still No Snow only a couple flurries across INDIANA... we will have to wait and see..
But while I wait.. I wonder... Will we get any Big Burry us Deep Blizzards over the Next 70 days


----------



## shroomsearcher

I hope not. The one we got Sunday night was enough to last me till Summer! Thank God the next door neighbor lady found us a guy to plow our driveways out. If she hadn't I'd still be shoveling! Took me long enough to just dig the truck out!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> I hope not. The one we got Sunday night was enough to last me till Summer! Thank God the next door neighbor lady found us a guy to plow our driveways out. If she hadn't I'd still be shoveling! Took me long enough to just dig the truck out!


What.. I didn't know there was any accumulated in Indiana...
But Man .. I still like a Great Big Beautiful Blizard
Long as No one gets Hurt or Dead... Being in the Survivel Fram of Mind for a few days feels good to me...and I like Sled Riding


----------



## wade

picture of Chewy from about 5 yrs ago ..
So very Happy to show me one He found


----------



## guff76

@wade well it's the 24th of January n we are finally getting are first snow least in this area of Indiana. Definitely can tell it's the first one to, people are just driving dumb to put it politely lol.
As far as sledding you definitely have some good hills for it, so walk on to the top of that hill where the park is n go down that one, believe it be a good one.


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> @wade well it's the 24th of January n we are finally getting are first snow least in this area of Indiana. Definitely can tell it's the first one to, people are just driving dumb to put it politely lol.
> As far as sledding you definitely have some good hills for it, so walk on to the top of that hill where the park is n go down that one, believe it be a good one.


I know it ..all the Young people sled there every year.. but Robin and I have never sled there..
I do want to do it someday..maybe this year


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> I know it ..all the Young people sled there every year.. but Robin and I have never sled there..
> I do want to do it someday..maybe this year


If you was able to go down the road from top to bottom, believe that would be one hell of a ride, you'd be like chevy chase in Christmas vacation lol


----------



## guff76

signs of a good season of spring shrooming, to hell with yard mowing, grass grows alot longer than morels do


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> View attachment 41118
> signs of a good season of spring shrooming, to hell with yard mowing, grass grows alot longer than morels do
> View attachment 41119


I like a Tall Healthy Lawn❤🇺🇸🦅👍🏻🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄 and Leave the Leaves🍁


----------



## wade

Finally got Our First Little 1" Snow Yesterday nn ots already bout all melted off.


----------



## shroomsearcher

You got lucky. We're sitting under more than a foot here! And very cold. Oh well, good moisture for the mushrooms when it melts off. Supposed to happen a bit mid-week with a warm up and a little rain. First liquid precip we've seen in a while! At least the the maniacs who ice fish are happy!


----------



## cwlake

shroomsearcher said:


> You got lucky. We're sitting under more than a foot here! And very cold. Oh well, good moisture for the mushrooms when it melts off. Supposed to happen a bit mid-week with a warm up and a little rain. First liquid precip we've seen in a while! At least the the maniacs who ice fish are happy!


I'm one those maniacs that love sitting on the ice almost [hard to say almost] as much as being in the woods. I'm all alone and with only my thoughts on a 1600 acre lake. It keeps me sane and able to work for another 5 days. The fresh blue gill is amazing!


----------



## shroomsearcher

If you're catching fish, that's one thing. They are firm and delicious coming out of that cold water. The only ice fishing success I've ever enjoyed was on Lake Tarryall in Colorado. I went out there with a buddy who hade moved out there and came home for the holiday and to take more of his stuff out there. He told me that if I'd go with him the entire trip was on him, all I would need to pay for a one way flight home. He just didn't want to make that drive alone. I made arrangements at work, and went out.

He had told me that he and a buddy would take me ice fishing, so I had packed accordingly. We get out there with not another soul around. We hike out to a spot his buddy knew and set up. I was wearing every warm article of clothing that I had brought and was freezing! The sky was cloudless, and the most beautiful, cobalt blue color that I have ever seen. We were at a little over 11,000 ft, and could see the Continental Divide on the horizon. As the Sun climbed higher, it began to feel warmer. So much so, that I started to sweat! My buddy told me to start peeling! After a while we were sitting in our lawn chairs in our underwear, in January, on a frozen lake in the Rockie Mountains! My buddy warned me that if I saw a cloud heading toward the Sun, to get all my clothes back on quick!

We were fishing for rainbow trout. I caught 5, my buddy caught 2, and his buddy caught 3.


----------



## wade

@shroomsearcher Thank You for the Enjoyable Story, I hope more of us Share stories of all kinds, it is very interesting to learn of the similar things we have in common, and what we are doing as We wait for Our 2022 spring Morel season to begin..
Here is a couple pictures of people sledding today , Only two blocks from My house..
I haven't been sledding yet but I will soon..


----------



## wade

The Hills of Morgan Monroe Forest


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> View attachment 41130
> The Hills Morgan Monroe Forest


I think i know that spot.


----------



## wade

Pictures from 2017, Robinbluebird, Chewy & Myself stoped in for one day of Hunting in Mammoth Cave National Park.. We could tell that we were just a few days too Early, But Man we had a Really good time


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yeah. Looks like the may apples and that Trillium are just up.


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall...
Wade here...
So far this Winter..all the Big Snow has been across the Northern half of Indiana..
And here comes another Big one gonna stay North of Indianapolis..
Many Old Timers say that Big Snow Cover,
that stays on the ground without melting away until spring.. Assures that the stage is set for Plentiful Morel Finding....
It makes since to me....
What do Yall think about it....


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Howdy Yall...
> Wade here...
> So far this Winter..all the Big Snow has been across the Northern half of Indiana..
> And here comes another Big one gonna stay North of Indianapolis..
> Many Old Timers say that Big Snow Cover,
> that stays on the ground without melting away until spring.. Assures that the stage is set for Plentiful Morel Finding....
> It makes since to me....
> What do Yall think about it....


I agree, and after the millions of cicadas left all those holes for aeration, and the H2O to soak in, should be a great year, fingers crossed.


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> I agree, and after the millions of cicadas left all those holes for aeration, and the H2O to soak in, should be a great year, fingers crossed.


That sounds good 👍🏻


----------



## Robinbluebird

wade said:


> Howdy Yall...
> Wade here...
> So far this Winter..all the Big Snow has been across the Northern half of Indiana..
> And here comes another Big one gonna stay North of Indianapolis..
> Many Old Timers say that Big Snow Cover,
> that stays on the ground without melting away until spring.. Assures that the stage is set for Plentiful Morel Finding....
> It makes since to me....
> What do Yall think about it....


Let just hope we get more snow to saturate the earth to heal and create many growths of a great hunt for us this year. In my opinion is takes a snowy winter to have a lucky hunt. 🙏🍄


----------



## Kokomorel

Robinbluebird said:


> Let just hope we get more snow to saturate the earth to heal and create many growths of a great hunt for us this year. In my opinion is takes a snowy winter to have a lucky hunt. 🙏🍄


We have had a lot of snow up here the snow has just melted from last night rain but the ground is still frozen so it can’t soak it up lots of flooding here in Howard and Miami county’s. Hoping for a great shroom season good luck everyone


----------



## jashroomer

Robinbluebird said:


> Let just hope we get more snow to saturate the earth to heal and create many growths of a great hunt for us this year. In my opinion is takes a snowy winter to have a lucky hunt. 🙏🍄


Yea, were going to miss this round of snow in the southern half. All those folks that don't care for snow in the winter, cold rain and mud aren't much fun either. 
And I am somewhat tearful, because after this, our hard water is gone for the season, time to put away the ice fishing gear, as well as find out were the dead fish smell in my jeep is coming from.


----------



## guff76

Kokomorel said:


> We have had a lot of snow up here the snow has just melted from last night rain but the ground is still frozen so it can’t soak it up lots of flooding here in Howard and Miami county’s. Hoping for a great shroom season good luck everyone


How much snow did you get over there? Think we only got around 11 inches or so on last snow, n not much this last round. But just has been a dry winter, but cold for sure!


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> View attachment 41130
> The Hills of Morgan Monroe Forest


Wow wouldn't have thought that is southern Indiana, very nice picture. Showed my ollady without letting her know it was on the board n she said Colorado.


----------



## rick

wade said:


> Pictures from 2017, Robinbluebird, Chewy & Myself stoped in for one day of Hunting in Mammoth Cave National Park.. We could tell that we were just a few days too Early, But Man we had a Really good time
> View attachment 41131
> View attachment 41132


Let me know if you have plans to ever hunt Mammoth Cave National Park again. I hunt that area frequently and I would be glad to give you a scouting report or maybe hookup for a hunt.


----------



## rick

wade said:


> Howdy Yall...
> Wade here...
> So far this Winter..all the Big Snow has been across the Northern half of Indiana..
> And here comes another Big one gonna stay North of Indianapolis..
> Many Old Timers say that Big Snow Cover,
> that stays on the ground without melting away until spring.. Assures that the stage is set for Plentiful Morel Finding....
> It makes since to me....
> What do Yall think about it....


I noticed 2 things about the snows impact especially if it is a later snow. One is the snow packs the leaves flatter to the ground making it easier to see the morels, especially the blacks. When hunting in Michigan you can see the blacks from 20 feet away due to the flatter leaves. A later season snow helps to assure more adequate moisture in the ground.


----------



## Kokomorel

guff76 said:


> How much snow did you get over there? Think we only got around 11 inches or so on last snow, n not much this last round. But just has been a dry winter, but cold for sure!


About the same here


----------



## wade

rick said:


> Let me know if you have plans to ever hunt Mammoth Cave National Park again. I hunt that area frequently and I would be glad to give you a scouting report or maybe hookup for a hunt.


Howdy. @rick
Yep.. that, We Must do... and I Remember you mentioning Mammoth Cave National Park in the years past,
Thank You for the invite, and If I get this engine back in my Treehugger on time... then I do want to come down and Hunt Together... and Likewise We want You to join in with us up here some


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, I've had the cataracts done in both eyes, and my distance vision has been corrected to 20/20! Should make the morels a little easier to spot! I'll just have to be more careful that I don't poke out an eye. It's amazing how much you come to depend on them like eye shields!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> Well, I've had the cataracts done in both eyes, and my distance vision has been corrected to 20/20! Should make the morels a little easier to spot! I'll just have to be more careful that I don't poke out an eye. It's amazing how much you come to depend on them like eye shields!


Two new eyes .. this is gonna be a very exciting season for you... Congratulations Man


----------



## jashroomer

Ok, everyone be careful when outdoors the next day or so, temps will be warm and a spring feel in the air, perfect conditions for morel fever to strike. 
I noticed yesterday some redwing blackbirds are back already here in morgan county.


----------



## wade

I would like to check the "Sacred Mounds" Early this year.. it gets all day sun..very thin canopy..the Morels pop up and same day begin drying out to ruined ..it is a far and difficult hike to get to.. so I don't get to it as often as I would like, therefore I have Never really learned the correct timing .. but the times we have hit it right.. oh Man 🍄👍🏻🍄👍🏻🍄👍🏻🤠 Beautiful fist size brilliant Yellow Morels... hosted by patches of small soup can diameter Sycamore trees with bark continuously sheding and leaves lay thick covering the ground.. these "Sacred Mounds" are so Beautiful, near "Indian Watch" and "Turtle Toe" 🐢 🐢
Also; "Good for Nothing" is another Awesome Spot similar to "Sacred Mounds"
Where you gotta get to um soon as they pop or you will find them in sad shape and soon already gone.


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall..
Here are some Very telling Pictures confirming ground temperature and Stages of Growth from about 5 yrs ago


----------



## wade

I'm Wanting to go look for some New Camouflage Morel Hunting pants at Cabela's
I Like These "Red Head SilenT-Hide"








And it's time for a New Frogtogg camouflage rain suit....
I've seen the Frogtoggs at Some Wal-Mart's








But may have to just look on-line...
to find 2X-Large....or 3X-Large Frogtoggs
Now I'm thinking of a whole Check-List of supplies to have ready...


----------



## guff76

jashroomer said:


> Ok, everyone be careful when outdoors the next day or so, temps will be warm and a spring feel in the air, perfect conditions for morel fever to strike.
> I noticed yesterday some redwing blackbirds are back already here in morgan county.


You are correct there, Monday my kid was off of school n I had to work n he kept asking me to call off n we go to the res n just walk around. The first time he asked made it very difficult to go, but told him to wait n when it's time I'll call off then lol


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> I'm Wanting to go look for some New Camouflage Morel Hunting pants at Cabela's
> I Like These "Red Head SilenT-Hide"
> View attachment 41157
> 
> And it's time for a New Frogtogg camouflage rain suit....
> I've seen the Frogtoggs at Some Wal-Mart's
> View attachment 41158
> 
> But may have to just look on-line...
> to find 2X-Large....or 3X-Large Frogtoggs
> Now I'm thinking of a whole Check-List of supplies to have ready...


I got a pair of there bibs last year when I came home from your place when I stopped at Cabela's to see if they had any pants for ya. Really like the bibs, gotta see if they have any more


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> I got a pair of there bibs last year when I came home from your place when I stopped at Cabela's to see if they had any pants for ya. Really like the bibs, gotta see if they have any more


Oh yea..yeah... I seen those Red Head bibs advertised... i will try on a pair when im shopping.. Man that's all I use to wear as a young man...Farming...


----------



## wade

Has anyone been in the woods recently..
or when and where are you going to start..


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Has anyone been in the woods recently..
> or when and where are you going to start..


Heading out tomorrow to do some scouting and shed hunting on state land in Miami Co


----------



## sb

Hey Koko,

I think I'll sit here at my desk (windy sub-freezing outside) 😎 and play MahJongg, Mushroom style. Ha!










I made this custom Mushroom version on MahJongg with my own pictures and have enjoyed playing it for 4 years.

*Now I'm thinking of making a version of ONLY MOREL MUSHROOM pictures.* If I can cull enough personal pictures taken at a little further distance than I normally post (close ups) then maybe it can serve as a Morel perceptual warm up ahead of the season.

What do you-all think?? 

I need 36 different images.

Hmmnnn . . . Uh Oh! . . . now I'm in trouble -- I'm getting excited about this.

Best to everyone! 😎 🌞 🍷 🍹 🍺 🍄


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> Hey Koko,
> 
> I think I'll sit here at my desk (windy sub-freezing outside) 😎 and play MahJongg, Mushroom style. Ha!
> 
> View attachment 41162
> 
> 
> I made this custom Mushroom version on MahJongg with my own pictures and have enjoyed playing it for 4 years.
> 
> *Now I'm thinking of making a version of ONLY MOREL MUSHROOM pictures.* If I can cull enough personal pictures taken at a little further distance than I normally post (close ups) then maybe it can serve as a Morel perceptual warm up ahead of the season.
> 
> What do you-all think??
> 
> I need 36 different images.
> 
> Hmmnnn . . . Uh Oh! . . . now I'm in trouble -- I'm getting excited about this.
> 
> Best to everyone! 😎 🌞 🍷 🍹 🍺 🍄


I like it 👍


----------



## wade

Getting a little closer each day on putting this engine back together.. I intend have it back in the Truck/Treehugger Next week


----------



## engalwood

It’s getting oh so close, dreams have started LOL


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> It’s getting oh so close, dreams have started LOL


 @engalwood and Everyone..
Time to Plan ..and Make Ready for lots of Time off. 🌄👍🏻🏕🍄🦅🏕


----------



## Kokomorel

This is what the woods looked like Sunday in Miami Co was out scouting and shed hunting was a great day


----------



## jim_t57

Daffodils and tulips coming up around my home in Morgan County ,In. Have seen a few robins and tri colored blackbirds also. Have not seen any willow trees turning light green yet. I bet after these warm days and then a few rains that are coming we will see some early signs of spring.


----------



## newtimmy

This is mostly for Wade. Hardcore morel hunting is relative. We have weather charts and soil temp charts going back 30 years ( hand-written ),from locations we hunt in Ala., & Illinois, here is a sample of one chart for 2022; there are others for 2022.. “ I know”, we need to chill out..😂


----------



## wade

newtimmy said:


> This is mostly for Wade. Hardcore morel hunting is relative. We have weather charts and soil temp charts going back 30 years ( hand-written ),from locations we hunt in Ala., & Illinois, here is a sample of one chart for 2022; there are others for 2022.. “ I know”, we need to chill out..😂


I'm Smiling....🤠.. 
I do Enjoy Personalized Charts, and Maps


----------



## wade

Picture of Kokomorel last Year April 2021, Cautiously crawling in Reaches into a patch of Big Yellows He has Spotted..
While Hunting in the "Copperhead Quarters"


----------



## wade

sb said:


> Hey Koko,
> 
> I think I'll sit here at my desk (windy sub-freezing outside) 😎 and play MahJongg, Mushroom style. Ha!
> 
> View attachment 41162
> 
> 
> I made this custom Mushroom version on MahJongg with my own pictures and have enjoyed playing it for 4 years.
> 
> *Now I'm thinking of making a version of ONLY MOREL MUSHROOM pictures.* If I can cull enough personal pictures taken at a little further distance than I normally post (close ups) then maybe it can serve as a Morel perceptual warm up ahead of the season.
> 
> What do you-all think??
> 
> I need 36 different images.
> 
> Hmmnnn . . . Uh Oh! . . . now I'm in trouble -- I'm getting excited about this.
> 
> Best to everyone! 😎 🌞 🍷 🍹 🍺 🍄


its a "Mind Maze" You are having Fun


----------



## Kokomorel

Well it’s March when do you think the first morel will be found in Indiana this year this month???


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Well it’s March when do you think the first morel will be found in Indiana this year this month???


April 8th.... or maybe this weekend March 6th


----------



## gutterman

I plan on finding first blacks last week of march/first week of April in north central ohio. Hope so anyways I’m down to a couple jars left of dried ones from last year and probably making pizzas with em this weekend. Never found a march morel around home but have found a few on april 1st different years that were big enough to have been found in march. The wet winter weather we’ve had is very conducive to a good spring flush imo. Good luck everyone there coming fast!


----------



## cwlake

several years ago, maybe 5 or 7, the entire season was on and over in March. So it can happen! Especially with the crazy weather patterns of late. They're calling for 60 this weekend in Michigan!


----------



## wade

This picture from April 2021 @jashroomer also Hunting in the "Copperhead Quarters"


----------



## Ironworker Eric

It’s gonna be a good weekend to get the freezer stocked with some cold water bluegills and perch, perfect to pair with the mushrooms that will be coming soon!!!


----------



## cwlake

Ironworker Eric said:


> It’s gonna be a good weekend to get the freezer stocked with some cold water bluegills and perch, perfect to pair with the mushrooms that will be coming soon!!!


I'll be on the ice Saturday doing this. It will be the last time this year. Very sad, but looking forward to morels!


----------



## wade

Picture of @guff76 April 2020 ..We 4x4 the Treehugger out into the woods with us and park/ hide it there...anyone driving by doesn't even know we are in there Hunt'n ... 
and that's how I like it..


----------



## wade

Seems to Me that here in South Central Indiana, Our Winters have been mild mild mild..for the past 10+ years..
As well as this 2022 Winter, every week there has been a day or two with the temperature rising to the 50°and even warmer..
Every Week down in the 20's then right back up in the 50's..
So what might this bring us for Our Spring and 2022 Fungi Season...
My first assumption is that we might have a healthy.. Tic and Mosquito Population?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Not here in NE Ohio! It was a really cold for the last 2 Winters, and we got some significant snowfall, about 5 feet, this Winter. Looking at another 4 to 6 inches of snow on Saturday! Even so, the weather is starting to break a little bit. And I, and some buddies, used to go fishing in Canada where the Winters were really severe! If you went out at the wrong time of year or day, the skeeters and black flies would just about carry you away! 

As far as ticks and skeeters go, long ago I read that if severe Winters killed off those kinds of bug populations, by now those populations would NOT exist! Consider it. This planet has suffered through millions of years of an Ice Age, and yet we still have these kinds of bugs!


----------



## guff76

shroomsearcher said:


> Not here in NE Ohio! It was a really cold for the last 2 Winters, and we got some significant snowfall, about 5 feet, this Winter. Looking at another 4 to 6 inches of snow on Saturday! Even so, the weather is starting to break a little bit. And I, and some buddies, used to go fishing in Canada where the Winters were really severe! If you went out at the wrong time of year or day, the skeeters and black flies would just about carry you away!
> 
> As far as ticks and skeeters go, long ago I read that if severe Winters killed off those kinds of bug populations, by now those populations would NOT exist! Consider it. This planet has suffered through millions of years of an Ice Age, and yet we still have these kinds of bugs!


Have a good point there, maybe it just slows them down to a degree. Either way it's nice when not a healthy population of them, especially down south where their is those small ones that hard to find


----------



## r0ck3m333

Sadly without those bloodsuckers the entire ecosystem would collapse and most likely Evolution would not have taken place at all


----------



## wade

Brought Chewy and Wind'Rider out for their first time in the woods together


----------



## shroomsearcher

guff76 said:


> Have a good point there, maybe it just slows them down to a degree. Either way it's nice when not a healthy population of them, especially down south where their is those small ones that hard to find


What amuses me is when people in this part of the country, NE Ohio, complain about "all the bugs"! I tell them, "What bugs? If you want bugs go either North or South. There you will find bugs! 



r0ck3m333 said:


> Sadly without those bloodsuckers the entire ecosystem would collapse and most likely Evolution would not have taken place at all


And it could still happen. We are losing flying insects at an alarming rate. I heard a comment on a podcast that really rang true with me. The guy is in his 60's, close to my age, and grew up in a small town not all that far from me, that's kind of out in the country. He asked if you remembered the bug splatter that you would get on the windshield of your car while driving around in the Summer. I do remember, and I also know that it has not happened to me in a long, long time!


----------



## wade

I went to Cabela's Noblesville Indiana store today
Here are pictures of their "Timber Wolf"
Same as Robinbluebird and I, Encountered 9-yrs
Ago.... Near "Ambush Pass" where I have Morel hunted for 57 years now...


----------



## Kokomorel

Had a great day in the woods yesterday saw 7 bald eagles in one general area I have never seen so many in one day. Still no sheds found yet


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Had a great day in the woods yesterday saw 7 bald eagles in one general area I have never seen so many in one day. Still no sheds found yet
> View attachment 41218


Well , .. I know you didn't intend to....
BUT..... I'm pretty sure, You just Topped My Taxidermy pictures
My Pal ...."said Spanky to Alfalfa"


----------



## Kokomorel

Here’s a little something I thought I would share I tried this last night turned out great. I used the water from Rehydrating the morels in the pizza dough mix. It was great


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> Here’s a little something I thought I would share I tried this last night turned out great. I used the water from Rehydrating the morels in the pizza dough mix. It was great
> View attachment 41232
> View attachment 41233
> View attachment 41234
> View attachment 41235
> View attachment 41236


Genius, master chef type stuff.


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Genius, master chef type stuff.


Yeah Man.. and I do love that you're starting with that Jiffy crust mix🤠 then yep that Morel water...
is like that Drill Sargent in face Sceaming at Forest Gump...
🇺🇸"GUUUMP !!!! YOU ARE A DAMM GENIUS"🇺🇸


----------



## Ironworker Eric

shroomsearcher said:


> Not here in NE Ohio! It was a really cold for the last 2 Winters, and we got some significant snowfall, about 5 feet, this Winter. Looking at another 4 to 6 inches of snow on Saturday! Even so, the weather is starting to break a little bit. And I, and some buddies, used to go fishing in Canada where the Winters were really severe! If you went out at the wrong time of year or day, the skeeters and black flies would just about carry you away!
> 
> As far as ticks and skeeters go, long ago I read that if severe Winters killed off those kinds of bug populations, by now those populations would NOT exist! Consider it. This planet has suffered through millions of years of an Ice Age, and yet we still have these kinds of bugs!


I’m in NE Ohio for the next several weeks from work, it’s very nice up!! I love the Cayahoga National Forest, sooooo beautiful!! The metro park system here is also amazing! I may be here for the morel season as well, I look forward to exploring new areas, gonna be gorgeous weather this week


----------



## wade

Ironworker Eric said:


> I’m in NE Ohio for the next several weeks from work, it’s very nice up!! I love the Cayahoga National Forest, sooooo beautiful!! The metro park system here is also amazing! I may be here for the morel season as well, I look forward to exploring new areas, gonna be gorgeous weather this week


Hey... What's up.. "Erc"
I been wondering where You might be this time.
I may get up that way myself this season


----------



## Ironworker Eric

wade said:


> Hey... What's up.. "Erc"
> I been wondering where You might be this time.
> I may get up that way myself this season


Yes , I’m about 10 miles south of downtown Cleveland, working on a massive bridge 4500’ long and 200’ in the air! Probably be up here thru mid May so I’m looking forward to exploring the area and finding some great spots!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Ironworker Eric said:


> I’m in NE Ohio for the next several weeks from work, it’s very nice up!! I love the Cayahoga National Forest, sooooo beautiful!! The metro park system here is also amazing! I may be here for the morel season as well, I look forward to exploring new areas, gonna be gorgeous weather this week


Yes, the Cuyahoga National Park is beautiful, but don't hunt for morels there. Last time I checked, no hunting or gathering allowed there. I have no idea why! That said, there's a county metropark very close to me where I find ramps, chanterelles, hens, and the occasion chickens and honey mushrooms. It's over 2,500 acres, and is one gigantic ramp patch! Also, no hunting or gathering. But the place is full of them! We can spot each other rather easily, and trade knowing looks as we pass each other by!

I see from your last post, that you have to be working on the I-480 bridge over the Cuyahoga River. I remember when this project was first funded. A whole new bridge would have to be built, before they could close down either the east bound or west bound bridge, to work on it! Sounds crazy, but that road carries so much traffic, that's the only way it could work!


----------



## Ironworker Eric

shroomsearcher said:


> Yes, the Cuyahoga National Park is beautiful, but don't hunt for morels there. Last time I checked, no hunting or gathering allowed there. I have no idea why! That said, there's a county metropark very close to me where I find ramps, chanterelles, hens, and the occasion chickens and honey mushrooms. It's over 2,500 acres, and is one gigantic ramp patch! Also, no hunting or gathering. But the place is full of them! We can spot each other rather easily, and trade knowing looks as we pass each other by!
> 
> I see from your last post, that you have to be working on the I-480 bridge over the Cuyahoga River. I remember when this project was first funded. A whole new bridge would have to be built, before they could close down either the east bound or west bound bridge, to work on it! Sounds crazy, but that road carries so much traffic, that's the only way it could work!


I am indeed working on the 480 over valley view!! I came up in 2019 and built the new bridge in the center of the existing east bound and west bound bridges. It’s an extraordinary bridge and the biggest I have ever worked on! I did not know that foraging in the National Park was prohibited, thank you for that information! I brought my mountain bike and fishing gear with me as well and look forward to exploring! Could you point me in a direction where foraging is allowed?


----------



## wade

Good Monday Morning 6am March 14th 2022..
Wade here....
And ... here in Central and Southern Indiana
as Well as Areas near East, West & South of Indiana...
We are Within Our Final 30 days before we begin Finding .. Love ❤ & Peaceful times in the Woods and Ourselves Down the Trails Together..
To so many special places, Memories, Happiness, Beauty..
So Very Very Real Real Real,
yet Still, A Wonderfully Dreamy journey into an almost Fantasy like Secret World..
Always full of Mystery and Discovery..
We Must be the Most Lucky People in the World
to have this as a part of Our Life ❤🇺🇸🦅🌎✌
Love the Hunt


----------



## shroomsearcher

Ironworker Eric said:


> I am indeed working on the 480 over valley view!! I came up in 2019 and built the new bridge in the center of the existing east bound and west bound bridges. It’s an extraordinary bridge and the biggest I have ever worked on! I did not know that foraging in the National Park was prohibited, thank you for that information! I brought my mountain bike and fishing gear with me as well and look forward to exploring! Could you point me in a direction where foraging is allowed?


I would suggest that you monitor the Ohio boards for some Cleveland area hunters who post there. Pretty quiet right now as it's way too early for any finding up here. I used to run fine wine sales routes in the Cleveland area, but don't live there. I live in Yougstown which is some ways away.


----------



## sb

Ironworker Eric said:


> I did not know that foraging in the Cuyahoga Valley National Park was prohibited, thank you for that information! Could you point me in a direction where foraging is allowed?


Hi Eric,

This morning I called the Cuyahoga Valley National Park and The Wayne National Forest and asked if 'shroomin was allowed. The Wayne National Forest allows mushroom harvesting without a $ annual permit which is required for Ginseng and other roots. The Cuyahoga Valley National Park disallows 'shroomin per the decision of the (female) Park Superintendent who is concerned about lawsuits from poisonous mushroom consumption, I was informed on the phone.

Nine years ago I called 6-7 OH State Parks and asked if 'shroomin was ok and *they* *all informed me it was ok.* Prior to that I initially thought it was and then read somewhere it was up to the Park Superintendent. After calling 7 parks, I decided that was good enough for me and I consider All State Parks to be 'open territory for 'shroomin'. 

The above occurred after seeing 25-30 Morels on a hike in Johy Bryan State Park (OH) and not picking them because I thought it was disallowed!!? . . . only to call the park several days later to ask and find out *it was OK*!!

I believe that "foraging" that includes roots may fall into another category. 

Going further, I've seen a distinction made between someone harvesting for personal consumption and someone harvesting commercially. I called up a SW OH municipal park and the Mgr said "Technically it is not allowed, but as long as someone is not doing it commercially, it's ok with us". How's that for simple!?

My simple rule is to "look both ways first" . . . ha!

Happy Forest Mushroom times to all!! 😎 🌞


----------



## wade

sb said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> This morning I called the Cuyahoga Valley National Park and The Wayne National Forest and asked if 'shroomin was allowed. The Wayne National Forest allows mushroom harvesting without a $ annual permit which is required for Ginseng and other roots. The Cuyahoga Valley National Park disallows 'shroomin per the decision of the (female) Park Superintendent who is concerned about lawsuits from poisonous mushroom consumption, I was informed on the phone.
> 
> Nine years ago I called 6-7 OH State Parks and asked if 'shroomin was ok and *they* *all informed me it was ok.* Prior to that I initially thought it was and then read somewhere it was up to the Park Superintendent. After calling 7 parks, I decided that was good enough for me and I consider All State Parks to be 'open territory for 'shroomin'.
> 
> The above occurred after seeing 25-30 Morels on a hike in Johy Bryan State Park (OH) and not picking them because I thought it was disallowed!!? . . . only to call the park several days later to ask and find out *it was OK*!!
> 
> I believe that "foraging" that includes roots may fall into another category.
> 
> Going further, I've seen a distinction made between someone harvesting for personal consumption and someone harvesting commercially. I called up a SW OH municipal park and the Mgr said "Technically it is not allowed, but as long as someone is not doing it commercially, it's ok with us". How's that for simple!?
> 
> My simple rule is to "look both ways first" . . . ha!
> 
> Happy Forest Mushroom times to all!! 😎 🌞


That's what I'm Talking Bout✌🇺🇲🦅 I'm Free🦅🦅
I'm a Cowboy🤠 and an Indian🛶 an Outdoorsmen🏕 and in a Camo Suit🪖🎶 I hide and I'm Wanted 🐁🍄🍄🍄🍄WANTED 🎶 Dead🪦 or Alive iiiiiii ive🦅and I'm Free 🦅🦅🦅🦅🦅


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> This morning I called the Cuyahoga Valley National Park and The Wayne National Forest and asked if 'shroomin was allowed. The Wayne National Forest allows mushroom harvesting without a $ annual permit which is required for Ginseng and other roots. The Cuyahoga Valley National Park disallows 'shroomin per the decision of the (female) Park Superintendent who is concerned about lawsuits from poisonous mushroom consumption, I was informed on the phone.
> 
> Nine years ago I called 6-7 OH State Parks and asked if 'shroomin was ok and *they* *all informed me it was ok.* Prior to that I initially thought it was and then read somewhere it was up to the Park Superintendent. After calling 7 parks, I decided that was good enough for me and I consider All State Parks to be 'open territory for 'shroomin'.
> 
> The above occurred after seeing 25-30 Morels on a hike in Johy Bryan State Park (OH) and not picking them because I thought it was disallowed!!? . . . only to call the park several days later to ask and find out *it was OK*!!
> 
> I believe that "foraging" that includes roots may fall into another category.
> 
> Going further, I've seen a distinction made between someone harvesting for personal consumption and someone harvesting commercially. I called up a SW OH municipal park and the Mgr said "Technically it is not allowed, but as long as someone is not doing it commercially, it's ok with us". How's that for simple!?
> 
> My simple rule is to "look both ways first" . . . ha!
> 
> Happy Forest Mushroom times to all!! 😎 🌞


I find the Park Superintendent "concern" to be a load of hooey! It's not like they're out there recommending which mushrooms people should pick and eat. Of course, this is another symptom of the "lawyers rule the world" syndrome! 

Thus the "ginseng" rules. There's an actual season and a permit is required. Ramps could fall into the same category, but there's an alternative. They take so long to establish themselves and spread so slowly, that a ramp hunting group that my friend is on Facebook with, takes only the tops! They leave the bulbs in the ground. The entire plant tastes the same. Much like garlic stipes, they are great to cook with, put in salads, heck, put in anything!


----------



## guff76

Kokomorel said:


> Had a great day in the woods yesterday saw 7 bald eagles in one general area I have never seen so many in one day. Still no sheds found yet
> View attachment 41218


A lady I work with was just saying she was watching a buck, said he still had it's antlers, kinda shocked when said this, figured those would have dropped by now


----------



## Heaven Lentine

Well hunting season is damn near here! I don't think my dreams have consisted of anything other than massive finds for about a month now. 🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️ 🤣
Happy Hunting y'all~ 🍄🍄🍄
(South Bend, IN)


----------



## guff76

Heaven Lentine said:


> Well hunting season is damn near here! I don't think my dreams have consisted of anything other than massive finds for about a month now. 🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️ 🤣
> Happy Hunting y'all~ 🍄🍄🍄
> (South Bend, IN)


Lol right that be the case for all of us here on this site, we just be a ready to be out in nature n finding those sweet shrooms
Have fun out there n keep us all posted on your finds


----------



## Heaven Lentine

guff76 said:


> Lol right that be the case for all of us here on this site, we just be a ready to be out in nature n finding those sweet shrooms
> Have fun out there n keep us all posted on your finds


Right on. Those sweet shrooms are calling our names! Lol
You have fun out there too, thanks for your reply. ^_^ will do. 🍄♏


----------



## r0ck3m333

Shroomin with my brother last season and he spooked some deer...when they ran away at full speed, one didn't see me behind a big tree and almost ran me over 😀 Had to do the leap of faith to avoid him!


----------



## elmgirl

Hey yall! See you got a new dog @wade hope all is well with you and @Robinbluebird 
Me and Jeremiah just got home from Georgia, was on the Appalachian trail didn't get to hunt for any shrooms but they were finding them all the way up to Knoxville Tennessee.
My legs are killing me from hiking but I think me and Jeremiah might try to go looking this weekend 
Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Hey yall! See you got a new dog @wade hope all is well with you and @Robinbluebird
> Me and Jeremiah just got home from Georgia, was on the Appalachian trail didn't get to hunt for any shrooms but they were finding them all the way up to Knoxville Tennessee.
> My legs are killing me from hiking but I think me and Jeremiah might try to go looking this weekend
> Hope everyone's doing good


@elmgirl I'm sure we're all Glad to know that Yall are OK 👍🏻
I feel inspired to write a Fun little song 🎵 in Your Honor .. Ever body sing along inside your head, right in behind your eyeballs..
Ready.. 1 2 3 ....
🎶 do t ta do do,🥁 do t ta do do....🥁 HIT IT !!!
🎵 She said Honey, Call my work tell um I'm Sick
🎸🎸🎸🥁🎸🎸🥁🎸🎸🥁🎸
But We know it ain't that🎶 Elmgirls Headed for the Sticks 🎸" Bass Guitar & banjo right here"🪕
🪕🎸🪕🎸🪕🎸🪕🪕🎸🎸🪕🎸🎸🎸🪕🪕🎸
🎤 She likes Hunting Fungi, more than Money 💰
🥁🥁🥁🥁 She's out there Somewhere Now..
🎷🎵🎷🎵 Hey Man THIS SHITS NOT FUNNY !!
🎼🎹 Hey Man 🥁🥁🥁 How you gonna find some if Elmgirl Hunts near by🎷🥁🎷🥁🥁🥁
🎶 I tell you she knows where they're at🎶
🎙She don't leave none t dry🥁🎸Out🥁🎸🥁🥁
She's already been where your at.🎷🎸🎷🎸🎸
So just go home don't try🥁🪕🥁🪕Forget it Man...Elmgirl done been here.. Shit We gonna have to leave the States and Hunt Europe..
Hey I know let's go wake her up and get her to go with us today...
WHAT 🥁 WHERE the HECK is she..🪕🪕🪕🪕
She's already up & Out there🥁🥁🥁🎸🎸🎸🎸
🎺Damm Man..
We gonna have to start Earlier next year and get out ahead a that Girl🥁


----------



## Nick_R

Good morning! I am new to this discussion but would like to keep up with you guys and see how and when the season is starting and going. How do you guys feel about this upcoming weather? Where I am currently at it’s about to storm with temperatures above 50. Early mushrooms before April 1st?


----------



## wade

Nick_R said:


> Good morning! I am new to this discussion but would like to keep up with you guys and see how and when the season is starting and going. How do you guys feel about this upcoming weather? Where I am currently at it’s about to storm with temperatures above 50. Early mushrooms before April 1st?


Howdy @Nick_R Good Morning Sir
Wade here...
I Say with this mild winter and current HUGE early warm spell.. that we have a few Morels up somewhere.. I intend to go look this weekend


----------



## Nick_R

wade said:


> Howdy @Nick_R Good Morning Sir
> Wade here...
> I Say with this mild winter and current HUGE early warm spell.. that we have a few Morels up somewhere.. I intend to go look this weekend


I was thinking Sunday


----------



## wade

Nick_R said:


> I was thinking Sunday


And Nick... I hope you will scroll back to the beginning of this 2022 Thread and read up to where we are...
And if you can find a peaceful free time..go on back even further to 2021 or 2020 or further
And Read it on forward..
You will get to know us All and learn a lot and find a lot of Answers to any potential questions you might have .. also I think you will Enjoy the read
"Love the Hunt"


----------



## jashroomer

Nick_R said:


> Good morning! I am new to this discussion but would like to keep up with you guys and see how and when the season is starting and going. How do you guys feel about this upcoming weather? Where I am currently at it’s about to storm with temperatures above 50. Early mushrooms before April 1st?


Welcome aboard, and beware, @wade always thinks there are morels up.


----------



## Nick_R

I’m assuming everyone on here always get a decent amount of mushrooms each year. How do you maintain this over the years? For example when I was growing up I lived right down the street from a dead end with woods. I had a couple of sweet spots and I would pick pounds each year from there. Then the population of mushrooms would decrease each year as I got older. I feel like you have to change up your spots and go to new land.


----------



## guff76

Nick_R said:


> I’m assuming everyone on here always get a decent amount of mushrooms each year. How do you maintain this over the years? For example when I was growing up I lived right down the street from a dead end with woods. I had a couple of sweet spots and I would pick pounds each year from there. Then the population of mushrooms would decrease each year as I got older. I feel like you have to change up your spots and go to new land.


Basically just got to keep the rubber on the dirt n always be out looking for new spots, cause like you said would decrease cause they don't last forever in spots, at least in my case they haven't anyways. Just always got to be scouting!! We all have lots of miles on are feet out looking for those new spots. So just get on out there n have fun while you are out there


----------



## guff76

jashroomer said:


> Welcome aboard, and beware, @wade always thinks there are morels up.


You are definitely correct there lmao


----------



## wade

I'm like'n this weeks Weather forcast and the Radar Pictures from this morning show a really good pattern of Rain fall spread North to South across Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, Kentucky, Ohio, Pennsylvania ..
🌦 as weather patterns Usually remain similar for about 3 weeks at a time🌦 it would mean we are setting just right... Leading into Our Season
I'm hoping it does keep on coming like this.
But whatever it does We're Still Gonna All be Out there Enjoying 🐢


----------



## Nick_R

Can’t wait to pick a bunch this year. Everyone knows that feeling when they come into sight and then you suddenly check your feet to make sure you have not smashed any lol.


----------



## Ironworker Eric

sb said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> This morning I called the Cuyahoga Valley National Park and The Wayne National Forest and asked if 'shroomin was allowed. The Wayne National Forest allows mushroom harvesting without a $ annual permit which is required for Ginseng and other roots. The Cuyahoga Valley National Park disallows 'shroomin per the decision of the (female) Park Superintendent who is concerned about lawsuits from poisonous mushroom consumption, I was informed on the phone.
> 
> Nine years ago I called 6-7 OH State Parks and asked if 'shroomin was ok and *they* *all informed me it was ok.* Prior to that I initially thought it was and then read somewhere it was up to the Park Superintendent. After calling 7 parks, I decided that was good enough for me and I consider All State Parks to be 'open territory for 'shroomin'.
> 
> The above occurred after seeing 25-30 Morels on a hike in Johy Bryan State Park (OH) and not picking them because I thought it was disallowed!!? . . . only to call the park several days later to ask and find out *it was OK*!!
> 
> I believe that "foraging" that includes roots may fall into another category.
> 
> Going further, I've seen a distinction made between someone harvesting for personal consumption and someone harvesting commercially. I called up a SW OH municipal park and the Mgr said "Technically it is not allowed, but as long as someone is not doing it commercially, it's ok with us". How's that for simple!?
> 
> My simple rule is to "look both ways first" . . . ha!
> 
> Happy Forest Mushroom times to all!! 😎 🌞


WOW!! Thanks for all that info!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nick_R said:


> I’m assuming everyone on here always get a decent amount of mushrooms each year. How do you maintain this over the years? For example when I was growing up I lived right down the street from a dead end with woods. I had a couple of sweet spots and I would pick pounds each year from there. Then the population of mushrooms would decrease each year as I got older. I feel like you have to change up your spots and go to new land.


Not necessarily. There are good years and poor years. When the weather cooperates or it doesn't. I do agree that you always must check out new spots. No mushroom mycelium lives forever, although it can live a long time if conditions are right. About 5-6 years ago, I found a whole mess of nice big yellows spang out in the open in a field nowhere near a tree. Haven't found one there since, even though I check that spot every year!

And don't get too much caught up in the lore. Like elms and morels. When I was informed that morels grew on my fish & game club, I thought I was in like Flynn! There has to be over a thousand dead elms on the property, which is 2,200 acres. My first year hunting I beat my way through the most God awful thickets to get to those dead elms, and found absolutely nothing! Not a single morel for all that effort. Running into the guy who told me about the morels he asked how my season was. I told he I checked a ton of elms and found nothing. He then asked me if I checked apple trees. There are hundreds of apple trees scattered all over the property. When I told him no, he said, "Aw man, you gotta check the apple trees!"

As it turns out our elms have been dead for far too long to keep morels happy. I did find one elm that was freshly dead, and still held all it's bark. If you find some like that, they could be worth checking. It is the only elm on the place where I have found morels, and those were my first! And here's another thing. Things change constantly out there. It was my fourth time checking that tree before I found them. The first time I looked, nothing doing. The second time, the whole area was covered with LBMs, (Little Brown Mushrooms). The third time, the LBMs had died back and there was nothing there again. The fourth time I thought about passing it up, but it's a really short walk in and out, and pretty much on a path, so why not go look. I found about 2 dozen nice morels! And those were the first, and last, morels I ever found around an elm tree, but it indicates the value of persistance.

I have found them around apples, eastern cottonwood, tulip poplar, and sycamore! And, as I mentioned before, nowhere near any trees! The first book I ever read about morel hunting was "Morels. True or False?" by Larry Lonik. He had a vid on You Tube where he and a buddy found a boatload of morels out in the middle of a cow pasture! Don't get locked in to any one pattern. Besides, who knows what else you might find?


----------



## r0ck3m333

My most consistent pattern is to find moss and to find grass and usually some form of giant tree. Tends to be sycamore trees.


----------



## Morel Insanity

Hi everyone! Just came over from the NY forum, thanks to @wade for inviting me.I discovered today that my ramp indicator patch in the garden has broken ground. 

Nice to see you all, and I'm wishing you great luck this year!


----------



## wade

HELLOOOOOO...... did Anyone in or near Indiana get into the Woods Today?


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> HELLOOOOOO...... did Anyone in or near Indiana get into the Woods Today?


Was on call all week headed to the woods now!


----------



## saharadweller

Kokomorel said:


> Was on call all week headed to the woods now!


good luck!!!


----------



## Kokomorel

saharadweller said:


> good luck!!!


Me and Lucy had a great day in the woods today. Things are starting to green up around here. Good day for scouting.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I went out to just basically stretch my legs and see what was up. But, I'm in NE Ohio and it will be a while for us yet. Absolutely nothing green going on in our woods yer, although the weather has been rather pleasant lately. That's why I took the walk! Sunny and 62* is like Heaven after the Winter we had!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> I went out to just basically stretch my legs and see what was up. But, I'm in NE Ohio and it will be a while for us yet. Absolutely nothing green going on in our woods yer, although the weather has been rather pleasant lately. That's why I took the walk! Sunny and 62* is like Heaven after the Winter we had!


Well.. that is interesting information
Thank You @shroomsearcher
Seems like pretty Normal reports close to home here in Our Mid-West.. and all States that Boarder Indiana...
I was up in Carrollton Ohio ..about.....? 4 yrs ago
And it is Beautiful, lots of steep hills.. Folks there
Know what Morels are and Showed me Pictures of very interestingly Beautiful Morels..
and the Piles & Piles they Find


----------



## wade

Everybody sleeping in? Hellooo it's Morning
Anyone like'n the look of this weather pattern?
If we keep this pattern for two more weeks..
Everyone up the Mississippi Valley and Indiana will be all set for a Very good start of Our season... but then Indiana usually gets a cold dip
Before it all levels off , in mid-April. 
No Worries..Our Morels always survive that
Either way ...cold dip or not...
If this weather pattern of Warm Mild temps and Rain , if If If..it will stay like this for an extra two weeks into Our Thrid week of April..
We will be standing in the woods Right in the middle of an about perfect Hunting and Finding 2022 Morel Season..


----------



## r0ck3m333

If all of us in the Midwest have a bad season we know who to blame now


----------



## wade

r0ck3m333 said:


> If all of us in the Midwest have a bad season we know who to blame now


Oh great...when does my Hardship Ever Stop


----------



## shroomsearcher

We do need the moisture, things were pretty crispy out there where I took my walk.


----------



## joooooo

has anyone found any M yet?
is there anyone in lafayette, w lafayette area wanna trade spots?


----------



## rockytop69

Hey all hope everyone is blessed this year


----------



## r0ck3m333

And if not always remember........
we can blame wade


----------



## ceehow99

Hi all! I think we’re close to hunting around my area. It’s really soggy out there though. Flooded areas everywhere. Is anyone close to Fort Wayne?


----------



## wade

r0ck3m333 said:


> And if not always remember........
> we can blame wade


I feel I've had to carry the burden of being That Guy.. long as I Remember


----------



## wade

rockytop69 said:


> Hey all hope everyone is blessed this year


 Howdy @rockytop69 did you say you hunt through out Henderson County Kentucky


----------



## Regionnaire

Hey guys...finally checking in! Haven't had a chance to go back and read the thread yet, but wanted to say "hi" to everyone 

Was hoping to have a knee surgery in the off-season, but I can't get one because of the artificial ligaments...even a total replacement is iffy. Gonna grind out what I can, though. 

Looking forward to everyone having a stellar season!


----------



## rockytop69

wade said:


> Howdy @rockytop69 did you say you hunt through out Henderson County Kentucky


No I hunt Michigan and indiana


----------



## wade

rockytop69 said:


> No I hunt Michigan and indiana


Hmmmm.
Wondering How did I get that mixed-up


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> Yes, the Cuyahoga National Park is beautiful, but don't hunt for morels there. Last time I checked, no hunting or gathering allowed there. I have no idea why! That said, there's a county metropark very close to me where I find ramps, chanterelles, hens, and the occasion chickens and honey mushrooms. It's over 2,500 acres, and is one gigantic ramp patch! Also, no hunting or gathering. But the place is full of them! We can spot each other rather easily, and trade knowing looks as we pass each other by!


I'm pretty sure it's all of the national parks, isn't it? I know we're not supposed to hunt at the Indiana Dunes, and I thought I read somewhere that it was like that across the board. It's a shame cuz the National lakeshore has plenty of areas that look perfect just north of IN-20


----------



## Regionnaire

Kokomorel said:


> Me and Lucy had a great day in the woods today. Things are starting to green up around here. Good day for scouting.


Lucy's looking like she's ready!

Sadly, my Larry seems like he's giving up on long walks. We used to do two a day, and he would spend all day, every day hunting with me when he was younger. It's going to be really weird for me to spend the whole season hunting without him.

Like the new dog, Wade. I just saw a video today of a couple toddlers playing in a back yard when their ball is thrown into a fountain. Their German shepherd (who was watching from a distance) grabbed the little boy reaching into the water and pulled him away. The dog then grabs a net, goes over to the fountain, scoops the ball up, and pulls it out. Finally, he picks up the ball and gives it to the boy. I'm not much on internet videos, but it was absolutely adorable. Protective dog retrieves ball


----------



## Kokomorel

Regionnaire said:


> Lucy's looking like she's ready!
> 
> Sadly, my Larry seems like he's giving up on long walks. We used to do two a day, and he would spend all day, every day hunting with me when he was younger. It's going to be really weird for me to spend the whole season hunting without him.
> 
> Like the new dog, Wade. I just saw a video today of a couple toddlers playing in a back yard when their ball is thrown into a fountain. Their German shepherd (who was watching from a distance) grabbed the little boy reaching into the water and pulled him away. The dog then grabs a net, goes over to the fountain, scoops the ball up, and pulls it out. Finally, he picks up the ball and gives it to the boy. I'm not much on internet videos, but it was absolutely adorable. Protective dog retrieves ball


We are both ready, been scouting 2 or three times a week and looking for sheds Lucy still has not found one yet. I’m sure she will she chews on them all the time. Good luck this year happy shroomin


----------



## rockytop69

some friends found a few around Knoxville Tennessee this week


----------



## wade

rockytop69 said:


> some friends found a few around Knoxville Tennessee this week


Thank You @rockytop69 for Reporting this Very interesting information


----------



## Kokomorel

rockytop69 said:


> some friends found a few around Knoxville Tennessee this week


There getting closer


----------



## guff76




----------



## Msmorels

New to the board. It’ll be my first full season of morels,but have been summer mushrooming with my husband and dog!


----------



## wade

Msmorels said:


> New to the board. It’ll be my first full season of morels,but have been summer mushrooming with my husband and dog!


Thats Cool... @Msmorels 
Howdy Wade here...
Glad you have joined in here with us..
What have Yall been finding in your summer hunting


----------



## Msmorels

wade said:


> Thats Cool... @Msmorels
> Howdy Wade here...
> Glad you have joined in here with us..
> What have Yall been finding in your summer hunting


Thanks! I found an old man last fall.


----------



## wade

Good Cold Wet Saturday afternoon 3-26-2022
Over the next 19 days Folks along both sides of the Ohio River in Southern Indiana and Northern Kentucky Will be finding themselves more & more surrounded by Morels popping up everywhere. Also in Other States East & West along either side of the Ohio River Valley..
Then April 14th begins the "Last 2 weeks of April thur the first 2 weeks of May" all across South-central Indiana, Illinois, Ohio, & Pennsylvania .. Morels will Quickly be found Popping, for miles & miles all the way Northwards to Our Great Lakes... And They won't stop there .. Morels will continue popping and by June Folks in Our Northern States and on into Canada will, still be finding 
" Love the Hunt "
" You Won't Know if You Don't Go "
It's finally here YALL, Let's do it !! 🤠✌🇺🇸🦅🏕🛶🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🐢🐢


----------



## mushroompizza

Howdy from Northwest Indiana… sadly, it’s been snowing all day today. Last week we were up into the 70s, and I started to see fresh greenery popping up all over. Now I’ve gone from feeling excited to totally discouraged! 😩 Looks like it’ll be a while for those of us in the Region. Good luck to everyone further south!


----------



## deerslayer5656

Heading to southern Tennessee tomorow going to try a few state parks maybe henry horton and natchez state park 
got the fever to hunt lol


----------



## Kokomorel

deerslayer5656 said:


> Heading to southern Tennessee tomorow going to try a few state parks maybe henry horton and natchez state park
> got the fever to hunt lol


Good luck hope you can send us some pics of your finds


----------



## wade

deerslayer5656 said:


> Heading to southern Tennessee tomorow going to try a few state parks maybe henry horton and natchez state park
> got the fever to hunt lol


Natchez, that sounds good


----------



## guff76

mushroompizza said:


> Howdy from Northwest Indiana… sadly, it’s been snowing all day today. Last week we were up into the 70s, and I started to see fresh greenery popping up all over. Now I’ve gone from feeling excited to totally discouraged! 😩 Looks like it’ll be a while for those of us in the Region. Good luck to everyone further south!


Happens every year, get a little bit of warmth, then one last cold spell n some snow, then after that it straightens out. If you follow the college basketball, it normally happens around the 16 or the 8 teams left.


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> Happens every year, get a little bit of warmth, then one last cold spell n some snow, then after that it straightens out. If you follow the college basketball, it normally happens around the 16 or the 8 teams left.


We do love Our Indana Basketball 🏀 
and Our Morels


----------



## wade

Howdy Everyone..
I have been Wanting to start this simple conversation..
* With this simple question..

** if You were Allowed Only One day to go into the Woods, and Allowed All day, on this One day.
to find Morels...

*** what Signs / information would you use to choose Your One Day to Go...

**** Now Name No Less than 3 but No More than 6 of these Sure Signs / information You would use to choose this One Most Assured day

*** Then if You Could Only use One of those Signs / information to Rely on which would it be ?

Please Simpley list them here for us to discuss

#1
#2
#3
#4
#5
#6
































































These pictures are from past Seasons


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone..
> I have been Wanting to start this simple conversation..
> * With this simple question..
> 
> ** if You were Allowed Only One day to go into the Woods, and Allowed All day, on this One day.
> to find Morels...
> 
> *** what Signs / information would you use to choose Your One Day to Go...
> 
> **** Now Name No Less than 3 but No More than 6 of these Sure Signs / information You would use to choose this One Most Assured day
> 
> *** Now if You Could Only use One of those Signs / information to Rely on which would it be ?
> 
> Please Simpley list them here for us to discuss
> 
> #1
> #2
> #3
> #4
> #5
> #6


My answer: What Wade said 

Honestly, it's tough to think of six off the top of my head

1) Progression of foliage
2) Date
3) Recent weather
4) Ground temperature
5) Presence of other fungi
6) Morels.com

With #5, I really like to see all kinds of different species of fresh fungus if I'm hunting hard. I tend to pay attention to that more than other indicators on the forest floor.

Ground temp is #4, because I actually rarely take the temperature nowadays. Once the ground hits 40 degrees (in general), I start looking for blacks. When it hits 50, it's time for yellows.

#'s 2 &3 are interchangeable because the weather can have an influence on the date, but they tend to pop close to the same time each year. If I had to pick only one day on the calendar to hunt in the region every single year (no matter the weather), I'd probably say May 6th, cuz they'll definitely be up in some form.

My #1 is number 1 because it never fails me....with leaves on the trees, I'm workin' those knees!

My favorite times to hunt are when the forest canopy is between 50-70% full. Once the canopy reaches 100%, I know the season is almost over.


----------



## Regionnaire

guff76 said:


> Happens every year, get a little bit of warmth, then one last cold spell n some snow, then after that it straightens out. If you follow the college basketball, it normally happens around the 16 or the 8 teams left.


Sure does, especially in the region. Last year, we were primed to have the best grey/yellow season ever until we had a cold spell settle in for almost two weeks. The year before, it happened to northern MI, and they had a really crappy season.

Hopefully we're getting it out of the way now so we can have a better late season here by the lake.


----------



## engalwood

Got out today. Know its early but it was nices to get a nice long hike and scouting in. Found a few Devils Urns but that was it. Next week blacks should be around at the least and the week after its on! 2 more weeks and its go time.


----------



## wade

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone..
> I have been Wanting to start this simple conversation..
> * With this simple question..
> 
> ** if You were Allowed Only One day to go into the Woods, and Allowed All day, on this One day.
> to find Morels...
> 
> *** what Signs / information would you use to choose Your One Day to Go...
> 
> **** Now Name No Less than 3 but No More than 6 of these Sure Signs / information You would use to choose this One Most Assured day
> 
> *** Now if You Could Only use One of those Signs / information to Rely on which would it be ?
> 
> Please Simpley list them here for us to discuss
> 
> #1
> #2
> #3
> #4
> #5
> #6
> View attachment 41312
> View attachment 41319
> 
> View attachment 41320
> 
> View attachment 41318
> 
> View attachment 41316
> 
> View attachment 41315
> 
> 
> View attachment 41314
> 
> View attachment 41313
> 
> These pictures are from past Seasons


Ok Here are Six of the absolute signs that I myself would use to assure that I would find Morels if I could Only choose, one day to Hunt

#1 if I'm hunting my home area, that I've been hunting for 57 yrs now, I wouldn't need to know or see anything but what day it is on a calendar
and I would Choose April 25th Every Year.

#2 Dogwood tree blooms, when they have just opened up all the way, but are still so fresh and haven't even turned all the way White Yet. But are still slightly "greenish-white" blooms

#3 Redbud trees are completely bloomed out and have been Shining that Amazing Brilliant mix of Purple, lavender 💜 and Fuchsia for at least five days.

#4 Ground Temperature at 4" deep is showing
55° to 60° for at least 4 days

#5 those Helicopter seed pods on Maple trees
Have been falling off steadily for 2 days

#6 with Temperatures between 60° to 70° for at least 3 Straight days...then if a good Soaking Rain 🌧 comes and then the sun 🌞 pops out the same or next day..

All of these are and Always have been for Me,
an Absolute Formula for Finding Morels

If I could Only choose one sign / information it would be the Dogwood trees
" Love the Hunt "


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> Got out today. Know its early but it was nices to get a nice long hike and scouting in. Found a few Devils Urns but that was it. Next week blacks should be around at the least and the week after its on! 2 more weeks and its go time.


Excellent..Thank You @engalwood for Reporting in with Your information
I Agree it's a Go !!
And I mean Go have Fun Man !!


----------



## shroomsearcher

The thing about dogwoods is that they have to be wild dogwoods growing in a wild setting. I've found hybridized dogwoods blooming in suburban front yards to be an unreliable indicator! Many years ago we had an old timer tell us that the walleye bite woulld be on in a local lake when the dogwoods around the lake were in bloom. Well, they were in bloom where we lived so we headed up there. Not a single dogwoods was in bloom near that lake!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> The thing about dogwoods is that they have to be wild dogwoods growing in a wild setting. I've found hybridized dogwoods blooming in suburban front yards to be an unreliable indicator! Many years ago we had an old timer tell us that the walleye bite woulld be on in a local lake when the dogwoods around the lake were in bloom. Well, they were in bloom where we lived so we headed up there. Not a single dogwoods was in bloom near that lake!


Yeah..can you prove your after the fact interjection with Video...
@shroomsearcher Of Course there are Exceptions and Variables....
I presented this Question in a simple manner 
And requested simple answers..
I hope you are, Right Now, typing in your simple 3- 6 simple Answers that can be Enjoyed as part of this Conversation


----------



## jim_t57

Went for a stroll at Morgan Monroe today to check the status of the woods. Very little greenery. But the devils urns are in the infant stage and also the false morel.(elephant ear to me). Nice day to be out. Blacks and grays very soon..If you are fortunate enough to have a black patch keep your eyes peeled. Good luck! This was Morgan county side could be some up on the southern Monroe side.


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Natchez, that sounds good





jim_t57 said:


> Went for a stroll at Morgan Monroe today to check the status of the woods. Very little greenery. But the devils urns are in the infant stage and also the false morel.(elephant ear to me). Nice day to be out. Blacks and grays very soon..If you are fortunate enough to have a black patch keep your eyes peeled. Good luck! This was Morgan county side could be some up on the southern Monroe side.


Its always great to take a walk in the woods


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> Went for a stroll at Morgan Monroe today to check the status of the woods. Very little greenery. But the devils urns are in the infant stage and also the false morel.(elephant ear to me). Nice day to be out. Blacks and grays very soon..If you are fortunate enough to have a black patch keep your eyes peeled. Good luck! This was Morgan county side could be some up on the southern Monroe side.


Awesome @jim_t57 Thank You for these Great Pictures and letting us know what it's looking like out there.


----------



## shroomsearcher

wade said:


> Yeah..can you prove your after the fact interjection with Video...
> @shroomsearcher Of Course there are Exceptions and Variables....
> I presented this Question in a simple manner
> And requested simple answers..
> I hope you are, Right Now, typing in your simple 3- 6 simple Answers that can be Enjoyed as part of this Conversation


No. Only with my memory. This was well before everybody had video capability on their cell phone. Why? Because there were no cell phones!


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> The thing about dogwoods is that they have to be wild dogwoods growing in a wild setting. I've found hybridized dogwoods blooming in suburban front yards to be an unreliable indicator! Many years ago we had an old timer tell us that the walleye bite woulld be on in a local lake when the dogwoods around the lake were in bloom. Well, they were in bloom where we lived so we headed up there. Not a single dogwoods was in bloom near that lake!


Good point...the thicker the forest, the better the indicator (for any type of tree), IMO


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> Ok Here are Six of the absolute signs that I myself would use to assure that I would find Morels if I could Only choose, one day to Hunt
> 
> #1 if I'm hunting my home area, that I've been hunting for 57 yrs now, I wouldn't need to know or see anything but what day it is on a calendar
> and I would Choose April 25th Every Year.
> 
> #2 Dogwood tree blooms, when they have just opened up all the way, but are still so fresh and haven't even turned all the way White Yet. But are still slightly "greenish-white" blooms
> 
> #3 Redbud trees are completely bloomed out and have been Shining that Amazing Brilliant mix of Purple, lavender 💜 and Fuchsia for at least five days.
> 
> #4 Ground Temperature at 4" deep is showing
> 55° to 60° for at least 4 days
> 
> #5 those Helicopter seed pods on Maple trees
> Have been falling off steadily for 2 days
> 
> #6 with Temperatures between 60° to 70° for at least 3 Straight days...then if a good Soaking Rain 🌧 comes and then the sun 🌞 pops out the same or next day..
> 
> All of these are and Always have been for Me,
> an Absolute Formula for Finding Morels
> 
> If I could Only choose one sign / information it would be the Dogwood trees
> " Love the Hunt "


I appreciate you posting this, and I find our variations to be rather small. Our only real difference is the temperature...seeing how you hunt down there and comparing it to up here is really interesting to me.

I broke my thermometer last spring when I stuck it too deep, but my early blacks were coming up in the low to mid 40s near the lake. Once the ground hits 60 degrees up here, the canopy is usually close to being full. Many times, the only thing left are some big yellows and half-free in the larger forests.

I love to have the air temps in the mid 60s/40s for three days. If it later in the season and it hits 70+ for too long, I start to worry. That said, if it's before or at the start of the season, I love it! I also tend to focus just as much (or more) on the low temps cuz we still get a lot of nights that drop into the 30s during the season.

Redbud trees are a good one...they are easy to spot. I use them regularly.

Around here, it seems to be the same with the maples, except it's usually before the samaras start falling.

Loved your input. Again, thanks for sharing, wade


----------



## wade

Regionnaire said:


> I appreciate you posting this, and I find our variations to be rather small. Our only real difference is the temperature...seeing how you hunt down there and comparing it to up here is really interesting to me.
> 
> I broke my thermometer last spring when I stuck it too deep, but my early blacks were coming up in the low to mid 40s near the lake. Once the ground hits 60 degrees up here, the canopy is usually close to being full. Many times, the only thing left are some big yellows and half-free in the larger forests.
> 
> I love to have the air temps in the mid 60s/40s for three days. If it later in the season and it hits 70+ for too long, I start to worry. That said, if it's before or at the start of the season, I love it! I also tend to focus just as much (or more) on the low temps cuz we still get a lot of nights that drop into the 30s during the season.
> 
> Redbud trees are a good one...they are easy to spot. I use them regularly.
> 
> Around here, it seems to be the same with the maples, except a little later after the samaras start falling. I might have blacks before they drop, but not very many..
> 
> Loved your input. Again, thanks for sharing, wade


Hey.. OK.. @Regionnaire .. Right on Right on !!
This is the type of Thoughts and Responses, that I .. Imagined .. when I Presented this Simple, Fun, Question for Conversation..
And I was thinking its pretty much one of the Main things that is Already on Everyone's Mind...
Oh... Yeah...Samaras yes interesting,
don’t think I ever knew what Samaras was.
And there are Many other signs of the Time that Morels definitely popped up somewhere

Turtles 🐢
Snakes 🐍
*
*


----------



## r0ck3m333

I know if I find a turtle, somewhere nearby there will be shrooms


----------



## wade

r0ck3m333 said:


> I know if I find a turtle, somewhere nearby there will be shrooms


That's what I'm Talk'n Bout..
@rOck3m333 .. and Everyone 
I'll be looking a that Turtle and I start thinking so many things, one is "that Turtle 🐢 knows what time it is 🐢🍄🦅🇺🇸🤠


----------



## cwlake

I watch the same magnolia tree every year without fail. When the pedals start falling, the yellows are up. I find blacks around tulip poplar and the tree leaves will just be sprouting. Give or take one week, the best time in N. Indiana or S. Michigan is Mothers Day. I've seen some FB reports of a few blacks found in S. In. Good luck everyone!


----------



## wade

cwlake said:


> I watch the same magnolia tree every year without fail. When the pedals start falling, the yellows are up. I find blacks around tulip poplar and the tree leaves will just be sprouting. Give or take one week, the best time in N. Indiana or S. Michigan is Mothers Day. I've seen some FB reports of a few blacks found in S. In. Good luck everyone!


Now that's what I'm talk'n about !! @cwlake 
Very interesting simple Explanation of your personal Observations..
Thanks for sharing that Man...Really Cool 🤠✌🐢🍄🦅🍄🇺🇸🍄🛶🍄🏕🍄


----------



## r0ck3m333

I use an Old Magnolia tree as well usually when the leaves are around half dollar size it's time for us here in Kansas City


----------



## wade

r0ck3m333 said:


> I use an Old Magnolia tree as well usually when the leaves are around half dollar size it's time for us here in Kansas City


That's Awesome @rOck3m333 I also see the magnolias coming in first and Early here and I know it's about time.. 
But I Never gave them an exact Timely Watch..
But I'm going to Now, starting Today 🤠✌


----------



## jashroomer

So let's compare last year, south central indy, Morgan county, check local listings, with this year. Up til this week we were lining up really close, but the next two weeks will be somewhat cooler than last year. One of the earliest finds for last year on our board, Indy, was 4/5 Washington Co, or maybe earlier, work and dinner got in the way my of research. Last season we spent 4/11 - 4/25 somewhat below avg. temp wise.

Now lets add in moisture, last year was some what dry during the warm spells, this year during the same time the forecast is for more moisture, and lets not forget the aeration the cicadas added this past summer, again check local listings. All I know is God willing, for me, this is shroom season 57 new personal record. Carpe Shroomen, just lucky to be able to be get out and hunt. 



2022 Forecast 2021 actually
4/4 57/44 74/45
4/5 60/48 77/49
4/6 59/44 77/54
4/7 51/44 77/54
4/8 51/38 66/57
4/9 54/38 78/50
4/10 62/47 65/41
-----------------------------------------
avg 56/42 73/52

2021 avg 4/11 - 4-17 60/44 
2021 avg 4/18 - 4/25 57/3
2021 The daily avg jumped, had one day in the 80's
2022 4/11 avg hi 63
2022 4/27 avg hi 68


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> So let's compare last year, south central indy, Morgan county, check local listings, with this year. Up til this week we were lining up really close, but the next two weeks will be somewhat cooler than last year. One of the earliest finds for last year on our board, Indy, was 4/5 Washington Co, or maybe earlier, work and dinner got in the way my of research. Last season we spent 4/11 - 4/25 somewhat below avg. temp wise.
> 
> Now lets add in moisture, last year was some what dry during the warm spells, this year during the same time the forecast is for more moisture, and lets not forget the aeration the cicadas added this past summer, again check local listings. All I know is God willing, for me, this is shroom season 57 new personal record. Carpe Shroomen, just lucky to be able to be get out and hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 Forecast 2021 actually
> 4/4 57/44 74/45
> 4/5 60/48 77/49
> 4/6 59/44 77/54
> 4/7 51/44 77/54
> 4/8 51/38 66/57
> 4/9 54/38 78/50
> 4/10 62/47 65/41
> -----------------------------------------
> avg 56/42 73/52
> 
> 2021 avg 4/11 - 4-17 60/44
> 2021 avg 4/18 - 4/25 57/3
> 2021 The daily avg jumped, had one day in the 80's
> 2022 4/11 avg hi 63
> 2022 4/27 avg hi 68


Thank You @jashroomer for working on all of that, and making it so convenient for Us to Review..
Our forecast is so much Cooler for this year
I can't wait to Get In the woods and see what's happening


----------



## shroomsearcher

@wade, I actually agree with your list pretty much down the line! I watch the local foliage, especially when the first dandelions start going to seed. But, that messed with me last year. I don't know what happened, but it seemed like the first dandelions to come up refused to go to seed! It was nuts! The date for me is usually early May unless we have early favorable weather. And it doesn't look like that will happen this year. Heck, we have a Winter storm watch on for tonight! I have located a magnolia tree, and a lilac bush within a block of me that I can keep an eye on as well.

Weather, both temps and precip are vital I think. I read somewhere that the morel mycelium will produce what are call "sclerotia" every year. But, if they don't get the right amound of moisture at just the right time, they will not blossom into morels. I used to take the ground temp religiously around here, where I was NOT finding the morels! I realized that I should take it with me and use it there. Then, I lost it somehow. I'm debating whether or not to get a new one. I don't see a lot of other mushrooms up when the morels get going. About the only things I see are maybe some Gyromitra, and some dryad's saddle.

And this is the best source. Last year, while waiting for all the local "signs" to be right, I got out late. When other posters in your latitude start posting finds, get out there. In fact, if they are just a little south of you, get out there. Better to be early, than late! I mean, I found some, but there were a lot of crispy critters out there. It seems that there were several flushes!


----------



## Regionnaire

I like this conversation. *cwlake* and I are on the same page. Poplars and ash are ones I watch as well. Out of all the species that normally harbor morels, it seems to me the ash trees are the first to provide any significant shade. I think that's why they work so well for me.


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> @wade, I actually agree with your list pretty much down the line! I watch the local foliage, especially when the first dandelions start going to seed. But, that messed with me last year. I don't know what happened, but it seemed like the first dandelions to come up refused to go to seed! It was nuts! The date for me is usually early May unless we have early favorable weather. And it doesn't look like that will happen this year. Heck, we have a Winter storm watch on for tonight! I have located a magnolia tree, and a lilac bush within a block of me that I can keep an eye on as well.
> 
> Weather, both temps and precip are vital I think. I read somewhere that the morel mycelium will produce what are call "sclerotia" every year. But, if they don't get the right amound of moisture at just the right time, they will not blossom into morels. I used to take the ground temp religiously around here, where I was NOT finding the morels! I realized that I should take it with me and use it there. Then, I lost it somehow. I'm debating whether or not to get a new one. I don't see a lot of other mushrooms up when the morels get going. About the only things I see are maybe some Gyromitra, and some dryad's saddle.
> 
> And this is the best source. Last year, while waiting for all the local "signs" to be right, I got out late. When other posters in your latitude start posting finds, get out there. In fact, if they are just a little south of you, get out there. Better to be early, than late! I mean, I found some, but there were a lot of crispy critters out there. It seems that there were several flushes!


I think you're right about the weather. I don't see us ramping things up until the third full week in April. Had a couple medium-sized trees start budding today, despite.

One thing I've noticed around here is that I can't go by the ground cover (dandelions, violets, ramps, etc.). If the trees start late, the ground cover will be ahead of them by the time the season starts. Last year, it fell behind...I love it when that happens. Makes for easy hunting, and probably why there were less half-free than usual.


----------



## wade

Regionnaire said:


> I think you're right about the weather. I don't see us ramping things up until the third full week in April. Had a couple medium-sized trees start budding today, despite.
> 
> One thing I've noticed around here is that I can't go by the ground cover (dandelions, violets, ramps, etc.). If the trees start late, the ground cover will be ahead of them by the time the season starts. Last year, it fell behind...I love it when that happens. Makes for easy hunting, and probably why there were less half-free than usual.


Very interesting @Regionnaire. All The years gone by and Right now I can't say that I ever took a thought of the Ground cover coming in Early or Late, Neither what effect the Overlap of the Trees coming on Early or later can be...


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> @wade, I actually agree with your list pretty much down the line! I watch the local foliage, especially when the first dandelions start going to seed. But, that messed with me last year. I don't know what happened, but it seemed like the first dandelions to come up refused to go to seed! It was nuts! The date for me is usually early May unless we have early favorable weather. And it doesn't look like that will happen this year. Heck, we have a Winter storm watch on for tonight! I have located a magnolia tree, and a lilac bush within a block of me that I can keep an eye on as well.
> 
> Weather, both temps and precip are vital I think. I read somewhere that the morel mycelium will produce what are call "sclerotia" every year. But, if they don't get the right amound of moisture at just the right time, they will not blossom into morels. I used to take the ground temp religiously around here, where I was NOT finding the morels! I realized that I should take it with me and use it there. Then, I lost it somehow. I'm debating whether or not to get a new one. I don't see a lot of other mushrooms up when the morels get going. About the only things I see are maybe some Gyromitra, and some dryad's saddle.
> 
> And this is the best source. Last year, while waiting for all the local "signs" to be right, I got out late. When other posters in your latitude start posting finds, get out there. In fact, if they are just a little south of you, get out there. Better to be early, than late! I mean, I found some, but there were a lot of crispy critters out there. It seems that there were several flushes!


Thank You Sir @shroomsearcher 
I also Remember finding myself in a moment of Bewilderment, of the Dandelions, last year..


----------



## Regionnaire

Being as experienced as you are, a couple years of hunting up here and you would definitely pick up on the nuances. I used to get so frustrated at times...until I began hunting away from the lake. 

My father always loved that 50 degree soil temp. He would always bring home his largest finds around there. When I started going to Monroe, Washington, and Clarke counties, I was always early. Even when I would find them, I was early. I'd take the ground temp, it'd say 50-51 degrees, and I'd be like, "what the hell...they should be everywhere, just like at home." I couldn't figure it out.

2014 and 2018 really taught me a lot. In those years, winter dragged on well into April before a thaw. I went down south every few days until I started finding them in numbers. When I did, I really took in what I saw...everything around me, and what led up to it. Both years led to late blooms up here, and the seasons didn't even start until mid May. I was out all the time, taking it all in. When they finally started popping I took everything in again, and deciphered the noticeable patterns.

Before I even knew about this site and TheGreatMorel, I went back down to Washington County in 2019 and cleaned up. By myself, I cleared about 350 yellows in 1 sunrise-to sundown day. You know what caused me to time it right from way up here? Traffic cameras! I would watch the foliage day after day in nearby highways until I saw that canopy start to fill in. When it looked like it was close to 60% full, I hopped in my car, and arrived before the sun came up for my single favorite day of hunting ever.

Ever since, I watch the trees. All that time looking up, eventually you look down. Once I was in tune with the trees, I noticed the variances on the ground.


----------



## emarler

I wish I could just absorb all of y'all's collective knowledge and experience! Hopefully one day I'll be just as seasoned!


----------



## r0ck3m333

Another thing I've noticed is once the soil gets to the right temperature whatever happens after that doesn't really matter they just keep trucking along as if they don't care. It's the kind of weather patterns that lead to a lot of hunters missing their timing.


----------



## rockytop69

When my father n law says LETS GO lol


----------



## rockytop69

Like all of ur insights though very good conversation starter Wade


----------



## shroomsearcher

Regionnaire said:


> I like this conversation. *cwlake* and I are on the same page. Poplars and ash are ones I watch as well. Out of all the species that normally harbor morels, it seems to me the ash trees are the first to provide any significant shade. I think that's why they work so well for me.


The thing is, around here we don't really have many poplar trees. just little copses of them scattered around. And they're not really poplar, they are big tooth and dog tooth aspen. And as for the ash trees, they are history! The Emerald Ash Borer did them in really quick! At my fish & game club where I do most of my hunting, we have apple trees scattered all over the place. So, I find them near apple, also sycamore and eastern cottonwood. Have also found them growing out in the middle of a field nowhere near a tree!


----------



## gutterman

shroomsearcher said:


> The thing is, around here we don't really have many poplar trees. just little copses of them scattered around. And they're not really poplar, they are big tooth and dog tooth aspen. And as for the ash trees, they are history! The Emerald Ash Borer did them in really quick! At my fish & game club where I do most of my hunting, we have apple trees scattered all over the place. So, I find them near apple, also sycamore and eastern cottonwood. Have also found them growing out in the middle of a field nowhere near a tree!


Yes we get that same line every year from you. Yes they are of the magnolia family of plants but tulip trees are called tulip poplar and yellow poplar among other names. True “poppel” not poplar as called by northerners and U.P.ers are big tooth and dog tooth aspen. But they also go by Canadian or white poplars as well in the true scientific term usage. Facts not opinions….


----------



## bjcol

I've started keeping a page of digital notes every year of my hunting experiences. It's only been a couple years, but I enjoy going through them prior to the next season's arrival. Nothing as intricate as soil temps and such, but dates, finds (or not), and just general observations of the forest where I'm hunting such as whether it's too dry, or whatever. The occasional mention of significant weather events like a snow, hard freeze, or significant warmup. I'll even add things like when we cooked them up and who I ate the shrooms with. If nothing else, it really helps me remember past hunts that I otherwise would have forgot and brings a smile to my face. If I do it long enough, I figure I might see some obvious trends, too. Anybody else do this?


----------



## jashroomer

Got bored in a morning training session, my mind started to wander and this happened, can’t start soon enough.


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> Got bored in a morning training session, my mind started to wander and this happened, can’t start soon enough.
> View attachment 41372


Hey did you do anything with that beaver skull From last years hunt


----------



## Kokomorel

Here’s some pics of the woods in Miami Co


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Here’s some pics of the woods in Miami Co
> View attachment 41373
> View attachment 41374
> View attachment 41375


Thank You @Kokomorel for bringing this information out of the woods with you and Reporting it to Us All 🤠✌


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Got bored in a morning training session, my mind started to wander and this happened, can’t start soon enough.
> View attachment 41372


I've had a Big ear t ear smile stuck on my face since you posted that...🤠


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> Hey did you do anything with that beaver skull From last years hunt


Sitting in my garage with the turtle shells, turkey feathers, complete mouse skeleton, dried hummingbird, and antlers, next to the dart board. 
Do you have a need for a beaver skull, I can get you one cheap.


----------



## r0ck3m333

Been chased by a beaver once while bank fishing. No joke. Situation got bad fast. Had to run away up a cliff.


----------



## wade

This time of Year and Weather is So Enjoyable for walking and Discovery in the Woods,
Don't Wait,,
get out there and Love it for what it is Today
🤠✌🌎🇺🇲🦅🏕🍄🐢🛶🌦🪖🍄


----------



## Glenn

wade said:


> This time of Year and Weather is So Enjoyable for walking and Discovery in the Woods,
> Don't Wait,,
> get out there and Love it for what it is Today
> 🤠✌🌎🇺🇲🦅🏕🍄🐢🛶🌦🪖🍄


Hi Wade,
I've been watching your Indiana posts with great anticipation. Up here in Sault Ste Marie, Michigan we still have 15-20" of snow to melt. Plus I have 2-3 weeks of ice fishing yet. I
just thought I'd weigh in on your "most important signs list". What I look for in northern Michigan is ground temp at 4" first. 45 degrees or higher I start looking for fingernail sized black morels.
By the time that ground temperature has reached 52 degrees the black morels have already peaked and the first grey esculents start appearing. Dandelions in the grass usually means the black
morels are at peak picking. And the first blooms of lilacs mean its time to pick white / yellow morels. Up here dates are way too precarious. That said May is usually morel month!

Glenn


----------



## r0ck3m333

I'm still trying to figure out black morels in my spot in Kansas City but with all this new knowledge I have hope.


----------



## wade

Glenn said:


> Hi Wade,
> I've been watching your Indiana posts with great anticipation. Up here in Sault Ste Marie, Michigan we still have 15-20" of snow to melt. Plus I have 2-3 weeks of ice fishing yet. I
> just thought I'd weigh in on your "most important signs list". What I look for in northern Michigan is ground temp at 4" first. 45 degrees or higher I start looking for fingernail sized black morels.
> By the time that ground temperature has reached 52 degrees the black morels have already peaked and the first grey esculents start appearing. Dandelions in the grass usually means the black
> morels are at peak picking. And the first blooms of lilacs mean its time to pick white / yellow morels. Up here dates are way too precarious. That said May is usually morel month!
> 
> Glenn


Wow. Wow. Woooow...
Your still ice fishing 🎣 @Glenn ...
That's a long wait for Yall up there..
Your Early Morel Signs sound just like Ours here .. 
and is also some Really Accurate information to share for Us All...
and is why when anyone New comes on Here ...
I Encourage them to scroll back a few years and Read Forward to Present day..
Because Together in Our Conversations along the way have laid down all and any information needed of when and How to find Morels


----------



## guff76

In response to @wade about the signs we go by: here are mine: most are like everyone else's, but dandelions, the dogwood n redbud trees, asparagus popping up, have some flowers that grow up every year in the spring don't remember what they called but when they are blooming, weather: past present n future, farmers planting fields cause they planting at around the same temps as shrooms popping, n hard to explain but it just feels right the mind n body just knows they are popping up.
Sure their are a couple that missed


----------



## r0ck3m333

I still haven't found wild asparagus yet and it kind of makes me angry😆


----------



## scoondog




----------



## wade

scoondog said:


> View attachment 41382


@SCOONDOOOOOOOOOG !!!!


----------



## Kokomorel

scoondog said:


> View attachment 41382


Scoondog how was your deer season do any good?


----------



## shroomsearcher

gutterman said:


> Yes we get that same line every year from you. Yes they are of the magnolia family of plants but tulip trees are called tulip poplar and yellow poplar among other names. True “poppel” not poplar as called by northerners and U.P.ers are big tooth and dog tooth aspen. But they also go by Canadian or white poplars as well in the true scientific term usage. Facts not opinions….
> View attachment 41371
> 
> View attachment 41370


Thank you so much for jumping down my throat and setting this awful miscreant straight! BTW, my info came from the Ohio Division of Forestry, so maybe they are out of whack and you should straighten them out!

Anyway, it's not a question of what we call them. A rose by any other name, right? My main point is that we don't have very many of those trees around! Small, scattered copses of aspen, and not very many tulip trees. I have found a few, but none in abundance. There's a local park that is about 2,500 acres in size. True, I haven't hunted all of it, but I have hunted large sections of it. I've found 5 tulip trees, all in a very small area. I check it every year, it's not far from my house, and have never found anything there. But then, it's not just about the tree species present, you have to have a morel mycelium resident in the soil as well.


----------



## gutterman

It’s morel season let’s focus on that. Good luck this year shroomsearcher


----------



## wade

My oh my my my...it's get'n all mixed up while we wait for it to finally Hit a Flush Somewhere..
Check it Out !!
*Great reports far in between 
*Good reports here and there
*Scary reports heard a few
*Leaving Me Waiting here hoping for a Normal *Please at least a Normal Season...
*I'm Not Giving up Hope for Anyplace Yet
*7 more days and maybe we'll have a better Understanding ...
*Hope We have a better Understanding..
*Maybe we'll have a better Understanding ...
🤠🌎✌🇺🇸🦅🌦🏕🐢🛶🪖🍄


----------



## sb

Over here in central OH, this works as good as any: file my taxes on the last day of April 15th and then git out into the woods.


----------



## scoondog

Kokomorel said:


> Scoondog how was your deer season do any good?


Not great for me but my son had a good year so freezers are full


----------



## scoondog

wade said:


> @SCOONDOOOOOOOOOG !!!!


IT'S ALIVE , How you doing , you going to have that hunting machine together for this year?


----------



## wade

scoondog said:


> IT'S ALIVE , How you doing , you going to have that hunting machine together for this year?


Yes I am.. Will have it on the Road and in the woods bout Next weekend


----------



## scoondog

wade said:


> View attachment 41393
> View attachment 41394
> 
> 
> Yes I am.. Will have it on the Road and in the woods bout Next weekend


save all your extra bolts just in case HAHA


----------



## scoondog

scoondog said:


> save all your extra bolts just in case HAHA


ONCE RUNNING GOOD THAT LITTLE THING WILL GO ANYWERE


----------



## wade

I just Spoke to a Man whom is 69 yrs old..
He Remembered " The Hundred year Hunt" and was telling me a Story About it ...
I'll tell Yall More about the Hundred Year Hunt later today... Has anyone else heard of it or Remember "The Hundred Year Hunt" ??
I'm at Farm Auction Right now..
I'll post more later Today


----------



## wade

scoondog said:


> ONCE RUNNING GOOD THAT LITTLE THING WILL GO ANYWERE


I would like to Hire some help to finish it on up quickly.. if you have any of your bunch that could use some fun work and Money right now


----------



## sb

Wade - With that yu can just drive right up to them. You just need one of those golf ball scoops on the end of a long handle and you don't even need to get out of the car. Ha!! Like the paint job.


----------



## r0ck3m333

That's funny that post about the following the yellow brick road oh, one of my spots I actually called The Yellow Brick Road because we found a pair of ruby red slippers and about 200 giant yellow morels.


----------



## rick

Hey Hoosiers, it won’t be long before you guys are picking and grinning. Picked 9 more fresh blacks in the Louisville metro area. This pic was taken from atop a ridge 200 yards from where I picked today. Hoosier hills and the Ohio River are visible in the pic.


----------



## sb

YEA!!
😎 🌞  🍺


----------



## shroomsearcher

gutterman said:


> It’s morel season let’s focus on that. Good luck this year shroomsearcher


And good luck to you as well! Time spent in the woods is time well spent!



sb said:


> Over here in central OH, this works as good as any: file my taxes on the last day of April 15th and then git out into the woods.


That works for me! Especially up here in NE Ohio, which is not a place to find early anything, except maybe frost or snow! Come to think of it, we can also find those late! We had temps in the 20's overnight and a little bit of snow today! It didn't stick, but it never got out of the 30's. Still, I'll take a slow warm up over extreme temp swings. Seems to work out better with the first way.


----------



## wade

This forcast might be in the perfect Range..
If the cold dips stop now or are few and Very lite
Either way in 10 days from Now we are all in and it is what it is... and
"We won't know if we don't Go"
And I know we are gonna go..
So...We gonna find out when We get there


----------



## noskydaddy

rick said:


> Hey Hoosiers, it won’t be long before you guys are picking and grinning. Picked 9 more fresh blacks in the Louisville metro area. This pic was taken from atop a ridge 200 yards from where I picked today. Hoosier hills and the Ohio River are visible in the pic.
> View attachment 41410
> 
> View attachment 41409


*@rick what kind of terrain (and trees) 
do you find those blacks down in KY buddy?*


----------



## rick

noskydaddy said:


> *@rick what kind of terrain (and trees)
> do you find those blacks down in KY buddy?*


Very hilly and the woods have a lot of tulip poplars and pig hickories. The pig hickories are the most common host tree. But the poplars produce also. The ridge top and crest are the most productive areas early in the season.


----------



## elmgirl

@wade has mmh checked in ?


----------



## noskydaddy

rick said:


> Very hilly and the woods have a lot of tulip poplars and pig hickories. The pig hickories are the most common host tree. But the poplars produce also. The ridge top and crest are the most productive areas early in the season.


In Adam's latest video on YT he saids the same thing:
He finds em by Tulip poplar, hickory, and mature cherry.
Thanks again.


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> @wade has mmh checked in ?


Not yet, 
He will Surely be here, with his big Hearted Smile, Very Soon


----------



## Regionnaire

bjcol said:


> I've started keeping a page of digital notes every year of my hunting experiences. It's only been a couple years, but I enjoy going through them prior to the next season's arrival. Nothing as intricate as soil temps and such, but dates, finds (or not), and just general observations of the forest where I'm hunting such as whether it's too dry, or whatever. The occasional mention of significant weather events like a snow, hard freeze, or significant warmup. I'll even add things like when we cooked them up and who I ate the shrooms with. If nothing else, it really helps me remember past hunts that I otherwise would have forgot and brings a smile to my face. If I do it long enough, I figure I might see some obvious trends, too. Anybody else do this?


Funny you say that...
This week, I powered up the 'ol Windows XP tower to search through old notes and compare temps. Had 10 years worth of data on there, including soil temps. Looking back, keeping a good track of the daily weather leading up to big finds helped me get better.

BTW, the trend is your friend...always pay attention to patterns.

Early find soil temps in NWI over 10 years...2009-2018 (for Wade):
44 degrees -1 year
46 degrees - 1 year
47 degrees - 3 years***
49 degrees - 2 years
50 degrees - 2 years
51 degrees - 1 year
It looked like 47 degrees worked best for me finding blacks in numbers at the beginning of the season.

I was also finding yellows when the ground temp was as high as 70, but almost all of those were big hidders in larger forests (>200 acres)

Hope this helps


----------



## Regionnaire

Conditions update:

In NW Indiana, the cold has continued, but it hasn't stopped new growth. Not seeing much on the ground, but the larger bushes and smaller trees are showing significant green developing. Starting to see seeds/pods on (standalone) big trees, but no berries. Got a decent amount of rain this past week, too.

Looking at the long-term forecast, we're in for a wet April, but also slowly rising temps...no big warm fronts until May. This week will still be below normal, but then we get back to where we should be. Lots of upper 50s and 60s on the horizon, which will be perfect for the Region. My only worry right now would be too much rain.

I found last year on April 13th. I highly doubt there would be any more than a few oddballs popping up that early this year. With my knees, I probably won't start looking until after 4/20.


----------



## wade

Regionnaire said:


> Funny you say that...
> This week, I powered up the 'ol Windows XP tower to search through old notes and compare temps. Had 10 years worth of data on there, including soil temps. Looking back, keeping a good track of the daily weather leading up to big finds helped me get better.
> 
> BTW, the trend is your friend...always pay attention to patterns.
> 
> Early find soil temps in NWI over 10 years...2008-2018 (for Wade):
> 44 degrees -1 year
> 46 degrees - 1 year
> 47 degrees - 3 years***
> 49 degrees - 2 years
> 50 degrees - 2 years
> 51 degrees - 1 year
> It looked like 47 degrees worked best for me finding blacks in numbers at the beginning of the season.
> 
> I was also finding yellows when the ground temp was as high as 70, but almost all of those were big hidders in larger forests (>200 acres)
> 
> Hope this helps


Interesting information to add into Our Similar Equation Pondering 
Thank You @Regionnaire


----------



## Penelope

It's interesting how much things vary by location. The woods around my house are almost all oak-hickory with a ton of black cherry (and invasive multiflora, ouch). I find them around the oaks occasionally, but I've never had luck around the black cherry or hickory.


----------



## Kokomorel

Can’t take it me and Lucy are hitting the woods


----------



## Pabst

Hello everyone, I'm hitting my neck of the woods next weekend. ( southern Lawrence County) good luck to all.


----------



## elmgirl

No time for the woods today...2 church services BUT have tomorrow off so first thing in the morning going to check a spot that may have blacks, then Jeremiah and I plan to pack the tent and hit a few spots this coming weekend 
Hope everyone has a great season 
I gotta find the 1st one between me n Jeremiah every year we have a contest and this year he thinks hes gonna be the one haha I keep telling him its gonna be me AGAIN but he dont listen 🤣


----------



## jim_t57

When I see these wild plum boom, There is usually blacks up in the area somewhere. Saw a post on Morel progression Facebook, Blacks found in Jennings county. Dated receipt beside them. These blooming trees were between Waverly and Brooklyn in northern Morgan county today. Will be in my black spot checking in the morning. Found my first last year on Mar. 29th. as posted on the 2021 blog. Good luck out there.


----------



## Kokomorel

This is what is left of last year’s season


----------



## Kokomorel

Nap time


----------



## emarler

@Kokomorel 

YUM!


----------



## jim_t57

Kokomorel said:


> This is what is left of last year’s season
> View attachment 41453
> View attachment 41454
> View attachment 41455


Awesome!! Were those dehydrated or frozen? Either way look good!


----------



## IndianaNut

I’m ready, wish the weather was! Looks like is might warm up a bit next week.


----------



## wade

Howdy @IndianaNut ...what area are you Hunting Near


----------



## IndianaNut

wade said:


> Howdy @IndianaNut ...what area are you Hunting Near


Marion county. I have a spot or two. I used to live in Bedford with a lot more options.


----------



## Kokomorel

jim_t57 said:


> Awesome!! Were those dehydrated or frozen? Either way look good!


Dehydrated


----------



## cwlake

One more observation about morel timing. I always miss the crappie spawn as it's the same time as I'm in the woods! The crappie spawn when the water temps hit 50-55, Same as ground temps. current water temp is 40 here in the NE corner.


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> Dehydrated


I just finished off a few from last season, from the freezer. I think any I keep this year will go in the dehydrater, they look much better than mine did a year later.


----------



## scoondog

wade said:


> I would like to Hire some help to finish it on up quickly.. if you have any of your bunch that could use some fun work and Money right now


all the boys that used to hang around the shop I could have sent your way are all married off and gone now , I used them as much as I could and most were good little mechanics , me I am up to my neck in projects to get done before I can get out ,sorry man


----------



## elmgirl

Well this morning before Jeremiah left for work he said you're not going to find that first mushroom because I'm the Mushroom King I just laughed and said okay now I just got the pleasure of texting him and saying well aren't you glad you're married to the queen LOL it's not much but I win the contest and that's all that matters and it's still early so you never know


----------



## HoosierDaisy

elmgirl said:


> Well this morning before Jeremiah left for work he said you're not going to find that first mushroom because I'm the Mushroom King I just laughed and said okay now I just got the pleasure of texting him and saying well aren't you glad you're married to the queen LOL it's not much but I win the contest and that's all that matters and it's still early so you never know


Yes!!!


elmgirl said:


> Well this morning before Jeremiah left for work he said you're not going to find that first mushroom because I'm the Mushroom King I just laughed and said okay now I just got the pleasure of texting him and saying well aren't you glad you're married to the queen LOL it's not much but I win the contest and that's all that matters and it's still early so you never know


Yes!!! Great find Elmgirl! I have been looking everyday and I will be out again today!!! Happy Hunting everyone!


----------



## Penelope

I have some that I dehydrated and then vacuum sealed in jars that still look good. I'll probably pop that last jar this week for some wild mushroom risotto. I find that dehydrating works better for me than freezing jashroomer, especially if you're storing for a long time. You can use the rehydration water to deglaze the pan. It's strange, but when I put them in the dehydrator, they release a ton of spores that collect on the fan blades. I gather up all that goodness and mix it water for the garden just in case they're still active. It hasn't worked yet, but you never know.


----------



## Ironworker Eric

My wonderful wife bought me a nice foraging bag that snaps onto a belt for hands free hunting! Comes complete with a burlap sack attached!!


----------



## wade

IndianaNut said:


> Marion county. I have a spot or two. I used to live in Bedford with a lot more options.


Yep...I am always rolling around Indy for something weekly..and always noticing spots th look good to try..but I'm usually to caught up Hunting, Monroe County... and so far have never hunted Marion co


Ironworker Eric said:


> My wonderful wife bought me a nice foraging bag that snaps onto a belt for hands free hunting! Comes complete with a burlap sack attached!!


Oh Man..Thats Perfect... @Ironworker Eric
Everyone is gonna want one of those now
Please tell her that: she's 
The First in Our 2022 Season to be Awarded
🍄✌🍄✌ The Morel Peace Prize 🍄✌🍄✌


----------



## emarler

Ironworker Eric said:


> My wonderful wife bought me a nice foraging bag that snaps onto a belt for hands free hunting! Comes complete with a burlap sack attached!!


That is legit! Very cool.


----------



## jim_t57

Went back to Morgan Monroe today. Not much changed over the last week. Did see my first mayapple poking through and just a hint of a redbud bloom along the logging trail.


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> Went back to Morgan Monroe today. Not much changed over the last week. Did see my first mayapple poking through and just a hint of a redbud bloom along the logging trail.
> View attachment 41473
> 
> View attachment 41472


Wooo Excellent Pictures and Perfect information sharing @jim_t57 
Thank You Sir🌦🐢🍄


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> @wade,
> Weather, both temps and precip are vital I think. I read somewhere that the morel mycelium will produce what are call "sclerotia" every year. But, if they don't get the right amound of moisture at just the right time, they will not blossom into morels. I used to take the ground temp religiously around here, where I was NOT finding the morels! I realized that I should take it with me and use it there. Then, I lost it somehow. I'm debating whether or not to get a new one. I don't see a lot of other mushrooms up when the morels get going. About the only things I see are maybe some Gyromitra, and some dryad's saddle.


I don't know the names of some of the species of fungus/mushrooms I come across, but I know them when I see them.

Fresh polypores are a good sign in this area, as are gymnopus dryophilus and lyophyllum decastes. Past that, I'd have to see the name and a picture to match them up. We get these cylinder-shaped dark brown/black ones that come up in my go-to at exactly the same time as the morels. I'll try to remember to take a pic of them this year, as well as other fungus.






Lyophyllum decastes at Indiana Mushrooms


Photographs showing the identifying characteristics of the mushroom Lyophyllum decastes (Fried Chicken Mushroom).



www.indianamushrooms.com









Gymnopus dryophilus at Indiana Mushrooms


Photographs showing the identifying features of the mushroom Gymnopus dryophilus.



www.indianamushrooms.com






David Fischer's Mushroom Photo Gallery - AmericanMushrooms.com




We still have a good mix of Ash around here, but I had some 15 of them that would always harbor morels come down last year...now, there's too much sun in those spots. As good of a reason as any to constantly continue to search for new holes. They are still my favorite tree in the area to search.


----------



## wade

Regionnaire said:


> I don't know the names of some of the species of fungus/mushrooms I come across, but I know them when I see them.
> 
> Fresh polypores are a good sign in this area, as are gymnopus dryophilus and lyophyllum decastes. Past that, I'd have to see the name and a picture to match them up. We get these cylinder-shaped dark brown/black ones that come up in my go-to at exactly the same time as the morels. I'll try to remember to take a pic of them this year, as well as other fungus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyophyllum decastes at Indiana Mushrooms
> 
> 
> Photographs showing the identifying characteristics of the mushroom Lyophyllum decastes (Fried Chicken Mushroom).
> 
> 
> 
> www.indianamushrooms.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gymnopus dryophilus at Indiana Mushrooms
> 
> 
> Photographs showing the identifying features of the mushroom Gymnopus dryophilus.
> 
> 
> 
> www.indianamushrooms.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Fischer's Mushroom Photo Gallery - AmericanMushrooms.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have a good mix of Ash around here, but I had some 15 of them that would always harbor morels come down last year...now, there's too much sun in those spots. As good of a reason as any to constantly continue to search for new holes. They are still my favorite tree in the area to search.


@Regionnaire 
Good, Simple Conversation and information 
Thank You🤠✌


----------



## guff76

cwlake said:


> One more observation about morel timing. I always miss the crappie spawn as it's the same time as I'm in the woods! The crappie spawn when the water temps hit 50-55, Same as ground temps. current water temp is 40 here in the NE corner.


It sucks to that they both happen at same time, gotta do one or the other. It's my favorite time of the year to go for the crappie but the shrooms only grow one time of the year.. 
Plus it's close same time as the white bass runs, some fun fish to catch..


----------



## saharadweller

elmgirl said:


> Well this morning before Jeremiah left for work he said you're not going to find that first mushroom because I'm the Mushroom King I just laughed and said okay now I just got the pleasure of texting him and saying well aren't you glad you're married to the queen LOL it's not much but I win the contest and that's all that matters and it's still early so you never know


My husband and I are very competitive, I keep a mushroom log every year. It shows how many I found and how many he found.


----------



## Penelope

@Regionnaire - are they Inkcaps? I find those frequently at the same time as the morels around here.


----------



## jashroomer

jim_t57 said:


> Went back to Morgan Monroe today. Not much changed over the last week. Did see my first mayapple poking through and just a hint of a redbud bloom along the logging trail.
> View attachment 41473
> 
> View attachment 41472


Yea, not much shaking in the Morgan Co. area, trying to stay caught up around the home and not get out to early, only so much time to hunt. 
Looking at the temps next week, will probably head down to Lake Lemon area after a few days of warmth.


----------



## elmgirl

saharadweller said:


> My husband and I are very competitive, I keep a mushroom log every year. It shows how many I found and how many he found.


Lol that sounds like us, but we never have time to count once we start finding em it's too much we will hunt sun up to sun down and travel all season so too tired to count em🙄 however we do keep track of who finds the 1st and who finds the biggest I have won both the past 4 years because I have a silly early black spot used to give me a handful or so this year just the 1, then I have a special spot that alot of the times ppl beat me to but my huge mushroom is one they always miss


----------



## elmgirl

Well Jeremiah has the fever now that I found that 1st shroom so we are both taking off work friday and heading to Kentucky to hunt. 
My observations for owen co. Were the may apple's are about an inch unopened, spotted a few scarlet cups but I'd say a week or two before anything good, I had to walk 3 miles to get to my 6 or 7 shag barks they usually have a handful or so blacks but this year just the 1.


----------



## jessicaleigh87

Anyone here checked Vigo or Sullivan Co yet this year? I know there’s a guy here that hunts the same woods as us, but can’t recall his name, who I’ve chatted with in previous years. Will be making my way up to IN from TX on the 20th-26th to hunt with my Mom and Sister! Getting excited and hopeful for the weather to start doing what it needs to!! Happy hunting y’all!


----------



## r0ck3m333

elmgirl said:


> No time for the woods today...2 church services BUT have tomorrow off so first thing in the morning going to check a spot that may have blacks, then Jeremiah and I plan to pack the tent and hit a few spots this coming weekend
> Hope everyone has a great season
> I gotta find the 1st one between me n Jeremiah every year we have a contest and this year he thinks hes gonna be the one haha I keep telling him its gonna be me AGAIN but he dont listen 🤣


My secret to finding the first one is to steer everyone in the wrong direction as I walk to the best place possible😆
My stepson caught on pretty early and now can pretty much always find the first one!


----------



## jim_t57

elmgirl said:


> Well Jeremiah has the fever now that I found that 1st shroom so we are both taking off work friday and heading to Kentucky to hunt.
> My observations for owen co. Were the may apple's are about an inch unopened, spotted a few scarlet cups but I'd say a week or two before anything good, I had to walk 3 miles to get to my 6 or 7 shag barks they usually have a handful or so blacks but this year just the 1.
> View attachment 41481


I always drag my feet going to Owen Co. Guess that's why I rarely find any blacks there. Thanks for the heads up. Good luck in Ky.
d


----------



## jashroomer

jim_t57 said:


> I always drag my feet going to Owen Co. Guess that's why I rarely find any blacks there. Thanks for the heads up. Good luck in Ky.
> d


I think my plans may change and i may get some crappie fishing and early hunting in this weekend in Owen county this weekend.

On a side note, a buddy checked his early black spot in Jasonville and nothing yet, his spot is usually early for that part of the state, Greene Co. ?


----------



## guff76

jessicaleigh87 said:


> Anyone here checked Vigo or Sullivan Co yet this year? I know there’s a guy here that hunts the same woods as us, but can’t recall his name, who I’ve chatted with in previous years. Will be making my way up to IN from TX on the 20th-26th to hunt with my Mom and Sister! Getting excited and hopeful for the weather to start doing what it needs to!! Happy hunting y’all!


I know I've asked before, but did you say that Sasquatch is just out in the woods somewhere?


----------



## wade

Alabama just posted


----------



## cwlake

elmgirl said:


> Well Jeremiah has the fever now that I found that 1st shroom so we are both taking off work friday and heading to Kentucky to hunt.
> My observations for owen co. Were the may apple's are about an inch unopened, spotted a few scarlet cups but I'd say a week or two before anything good, I had to walk 3 miles to get to my 6 or 7 shag barks they usually have a handful or so blacks but this year just the 1.
> View attachment 41481


I would give it a week and go back to those shagbarks. That one you found looks very young .


----------



## wade

This Weather and Forcast sure looks good to me
We've had and still having Weekly Rains 🌧 Cool temperatures Continue Retaining that moisture.
Here in South Central Indiana We usually have One more night of Lite Freeze after April 15 ..
Causing Zero to Minimal harm to Our Morels..


----------



## jslwalls

wade said:


> This Weather and Forcast sure looks good to me
> We've had and still having Weekly Rains 🌧 Cool temperatures Continue Retaining that moisture.
> Here in South Central Indiana We usually have One more night of Lite Freeze after April 15 ..
> Causing Zero to Minimal harm to Our Morels..
> View attachment 41503


I have refrained from making predictions about the 2022 season but it is coming together perfectly so far, rain dry, rain dry and no huge temperature changes. Could be stellar


----------



## wade

🤠✌🐢🌦🍄My Suggestion for All of Indiana

*🛶 Relax for.... Ok that ain't gonna happen ..

* ✌ Breath...Breath .. Breathing is your Friend..

*🌦 We are All Looking at Our Final 5-days before its None Stop Popp'n 🍄Popp'n 🍄Popp'n 🍄🍄🍄

* 💵 Stay Home..Review Your Budget money 💰

* 🪖 Get all of your Hunting Gear in Order💊🩹🧻🪓🗡✂💵🔦📞⛺🍎🥕🥜🍻🍫🥾🪖🧭

* 🌎 Plan Your Hunt, Choose at least 6 different spots.. Hunt 2 spots each day,🐍 then 2 different spots the next day🐢 and 2 different spots the 3rd day 🌄 on the 4th day Start over in your first spot and do it All again...

* 🇺🇲 Schedule several days off from work..
Use some sick days.. or Maybe just Quit..🤠

* ☕ April 11th Get up Early and be in the woods before the Sun 🌙🌠🪐 Sit down next to a tree, be at Peace ✌ Maybe take a Little 🍄Dreamy 🍄Nap💤

* 🌞 When that Sun Hits you ..& wakes You Up.. 🌝 Just be so Very Very Happy to be Alive ..

* Then 🦅 Love the Hunt 🦥 Love the Hunt 🐢
Love the Hunt 🐸 🇺🇲


----------



## jessicaleigh87

guff76 said:


> I know I've asked before, but did you say that Sasquatch is just out in the woods somewhere?


It’s at a Native American Mound/Park near the woods we hunt. A little story, I grew up hunting this area, my parents had been going here since before I was born. My Dad always said that two specific hills that were located here were not hills, but Indian Mounds. Nobody every believed him and always just brushed off the idea of it. My parents moved us away from Indiana and down to New Orleans in 1997, but always went back every year to mushroom hunt in April. My Dad always stuck to his word about the mounds, he was big into Native American history. The last year he went up there to hunt (the year before he passed away) someone had confirmed that it was indeed was a Native American Burial and Ceremonial Mound and the land was being preserved and protected and they’ve now turned it into a nice little historical site. We stop by every year! I’ll take some pics and share when we go in a couple weeksb


----------



## Regionnaire

Penelope said:


> @Regionnaire - are they Inkcaps? I find those frequently at the same time as the morels around here.


The ones I was talking about aren't inkcaps...they don't have a stem. That said, I'm glad you brought up inkcaps,..that's one of my favorites, and I couldn't remember the family.

Not sure the one below is the one you see, but I find these all over my go-to





__





Coprinellus micaceus at Indiana Mushrooms


Photographs showing the identifying features of the ink cap mushroom Coprinellus micaceus.



indianamushrooms.com


----------



## Regionnaire

Hey guys, isn't Jtr a land surveyor? I thought he mentioned that before. I have a slice of land I want to figure out if it's state-owned or private...looking forward to him showing up.


----------



## Penelope

The Coprinellus micaceus are really common in my lawn during morel time. I think the ones I usually see in the woods are Coprinopsis atrementaria. Don't quote me on it, I haven't taken the time to officially identify them. I know when I see them that there are probably morels somewhere nearby. They seem to come up at the same time. 

On the state/private land thing - if it's LaPorte County you can use BeaconSchneider to find out who holds it. Quite a few other counties use it too, but I don't think Porter does. I have the OnX hunt app for identifying land owners and boundaries. It's pretty handy for what I use it for, which is making sure I don't get lost and wander onto someone else's property. I have zero sense of direction. Both are really great tools for finding new spots.


----------



## wade

Did Yall see this from southern Indiana


----------



## Regionnaire

Penelope said:


> The Coprinellus micaceus are really common in my lawn during morel time. I think the ones I usually see in the woods are Coprinopsis atrementaria. Don't quote me on it, I haven't taken the time to officially identify them. I know when I see them that there are probably morels somewhere nearby. They seem to come up at the same time.
> 
> On the state/private land thing - if it's LaPorte County you can use BeaconSchneider to find out who holds it. Quite a few other counties use it too, but I don't think Porter does. I have the OnX hunt app for identifying land owners and boundaries. It's pretty handy for what I use it for, which is making sure I don't get lost and wander onto someone else's property. I have zero sense of direction. Both are really great tools for finding new spots.


I don't see the atrementaria as often as the micaceus. A lot of my favorite spots are smaller wooded areas with a decent amount of light, so that might make a difference.

Thanks for the tip on Beacon. I used it and found the info I was looking for. In one spot, the land is owned by a golf course...in a place where there's no way they're going to build a course.

I checked on another spot in La Porte Co. the same way, and found that part is state land, and the other is a land trust. Both huntable, but you have to walk along railroad tracks or a busy highway for a couple miles to get to it. Still might try it one day cuz they grow in the area.

Thanks again, Penelope


----------



## Regionnaire

Hey guys...

I was perusing the news today, and came across this article...short, but interesting. Apparently, Mushrooms talk to each other, and their language is more complex than English.











Mushrooms 'talk to each other and have a vocabulary of 50 words'


MUSHROOMS can talk to each other and have a vocabulary of up to 50 words, fungi boffins say. And they are thought most likely to be chatting about the weather and potential dangers. They could even…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Kokomorel

Now I know where those voices are coming from in the woods lol


----------



## Penelope

That's why they're so elusive - they know we're hunting them! 

Heard the spring peepers out in force last night despite the cooler weather. That's a great sign. Not much greening up in my woods, but the multiflora has small leaves, poplars are looking yellow with buds, and the poison hemlock and nettles are growing. Those are good signs of progress!


----------



## sb

*Can Mushrooms Talk With Each Other?*
Cool article in April 7, The Scientist, Daily
Article Here


----------



## sb

Well . . . You & I already knew that . . . Right?

Happy hunting, all! 😎 🌞


----------



## r0ck3m333

Mica caps always trick me this time of year.......


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> *Can Mushrooms Talk With Each Other?*
> Cool article in April 7, The Scientist, Daily
> Article Here


Thanks sb I did not know how to do that


----------



## guff76

jessicaleigh87 said:


> It’s at a Native American Mound/Park near the woods we hunt. A little story, I grew up hunting this area, my parents had been going here since before I was born. My Dad always said that two specific hills that were located here were not hills, but Indian Mounds. Nobody every believed him and always just brushed off the idea of it. My parents moved us away from Indiana and down to New Orleans in 1997, but always went back every year to mushroom hunt in April. My Dad always stuck to his word about the mounds, he was big into Native American history. The last year he went up there to hunt (the year before he passed away) someone had confirmed that it was indeed was a Native American Burial and Ceremonial Mound and the land was being preserved and protected and they’ve now turned it into a nice little historical site. We stop by every year! I’ll take some pics and share when we go in a couple weeksb


Thanks for the info n cool story, I'd like to check that out someday. The area I live was some indians (the Miami's) around n especially where my parents live, have found many arrowheads n even an axe head, so yea it's interesting stuff. It would be interesting to see what the area looked like 150+ years ago. Do think the Indians got all excited over shrooms like we do nowadays or was just a yearly thing to them?


----------



## r0ck3m333

It's a known fact that the Indians basically farmed mushrooms but on a natural farming scale not with like actual modern farming. You can even find some evidence still in the oldest woods. They knew everything we know now but 10 times more. Jack-in-the-pulpit and morels and Indians all go together.


----------



## sb

Kokomorel: Here's how:

Sure.
1. first I copied the web address to the article.
2. then in the Morels.com "write your reply" I entered my cursor, after writing that first line
3 then I clicked on the icon for the chain link which is between the paperclip (for attachment) and the icon of a picture (insert image)
4. that opens a panel to paste the web address into and the second line (text) is to title the web link however you want. Here I chose "Article Here".
5. Then click insert and viola . . . you have it. 
6. I always then try it myself 1st and make sure it actually opens to where you want to direct people.

Great Mushroom Hunting times are ahead for us all!! 😎 🌞 🍷


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> Kokomorel: Here's how:
> 
> Sure.
> 1. first I copied the web address to the article.
> 2. then in the Morels.com "write your reply" I entered my cursor, after writing that first line
> 3 then I clicked on the icon for the chain link which is between the paperclip (for attachment) and the icon of a picture (insert image)
> 4. that opens a panel to paste the web address into and the second line (text) is to title the web link however you want. Here I chose "Article Here".
> 5. Then click insert and viola . . . you have it.
> 6. I always then try it myself 1st and make sure it actually opens to where you want to direct people.
> 
> Great Mushroom Hunting times are ahead for us all!! 😎 🌞 🍷


Thank you very much


----------



## elmgirl

Well we are packing up tonight and heading south tomorrow got a few counties marked that we may pull off and check along the way we only have fri, sat, and sun so not gonna go crazy crazy with the driving like we normally do... so drawing the line in Kentucky we know a few spots there so we will see we head out at 8 am hopefully by dinner well have some shrooms to go with our deer steaks I'm packing ❤


----------



## shroomsearcher

Sounds yummy. Good luck!


----------



## jashroomer

elmgirl said:


> Well we are packing up tonight and heading south tomorrow got a few counties marked that we may pull off and check along the way we only have fri, sat, and sun so not gonna go crazy crazy with the driving like we normally do... so drawing the line in Kentucky we know a few spots there so we will see we head out at 8 am hopefully by dinner well have some shrooms to go with our deer steaks I'm packing ❤


The morel monarchy heads south, hope your travels are safe and and go get 'em.


----------



## Msmorels

r0ck3m333 said:


> I still haven't found wild asparagus yet and it kind of makes me angry😆


My husband & I have a patch of asparagus that we keep an eye on,plus the lilacs!


----------



## r0ck3m333

Do you have natural wild asparagus or just planted Garden asparagus?


----------



## Msmorels

r0ck3m333 said:


> Do you have natural wild asparagus or just planted Garden asparagus?


Both, wild and planted!


----------



## Kokomorel

Msmorels said:


> Both, wild and planted!


In my experience the wild is usually up first


----------



## r0ck3m333

Am I looking for creeks or actual rivers to find the wild asparagus?


----------



## Kokomorel

r0ck3m333 said:


> Am I looking for creeks or actual rivers to find the wild asparagus?


Don’t forget about the roadside ditches


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> Don’t forget about the roadside ditches


The birds eat the seeds and deposit them in the ditch from the power lines


----------



## r0ck3m333

My mother-in-law said the same thing to me about the asparagus that showed up in my yard how funny! She said my asparagus came from Aldi's lol. Apparently she saved some asparagus from the fridge that was left over and secretly planted it in the yard and when it went to seed birds ended up eating them and spreading them accordingly. It's starting to come up by the way.


----------



## wade

🍄


----------



## noskydaddy

The best Aspargus advice I can give is to get to know what a FULL bush looks like because in summer and fall you'll see them everywhere on roadsides. 

Then, you can mark the areas where you saw them and visit in Spring for the harvest.

It's a very easy plant to ID once you see it with all its foliage.


----------



## r0ck3m333

Smart stuff thank you very much! I can do this now! Next I need help with ramps😆 we find them but not sure on harvesting time and cooking methods.


----------



## wade

Anyone Up and Headed Out there this Morning? 
🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄


----------



## Pabst

wade said:


> Anyone Up and Headed Out there this Morning?
> 🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄


On my way now (Lawrence County)


----------



## rockytop69

Good luck to all who get to go give it a try!!!


----------



## rockytop69

Easy to start seeing the pics of the bounty.Stay safe and good luck


----------



## wade

Pabst said:


> On my way now (Lawrence County)


Pabst Pabst Pabst @Pabst ...
Hows it lookin Out there ?? 
Your out there on a Ruff-ass Cold & Early Hunt


----------



## Pabst

wade said:


> Pabst Pabst Pabst @Pabst ...
> Hows it lookin Out there ??
> Your out there on a Ruff-ass Cold & Early Hunt


Found one, it was a great time in the woods though. I've never been shrooming in the pouring sleet before haha. May apple barely poking up. Looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## wade

Pabst said:


> Found one, it was a great time in the woods though. I've never been shrooming in the pouring sleet before haha. May apple barely poking up. Looking forward to next weekend.


Yep looks to be finding and odd cold way of turning into a Very Normal Season,
Once it gets to Popp'n this week


----------



## elmgirl

Well we didn't find anything to write home about🙄but didn't get completely skunked found 26 tulip morels and 2 peckerheads enough to go with our deer steaks we only hunted Saturday and then came home it was freezing rain on and off and we scouted alot of land Jeremiah took hi tops and I did the rolling hills n flats to cover more ground...
Should be about ready here at home this week or weekend hopefully


----------



## HoosierDaisy

Heading out in Washington County today, I have a spot that usually pops a little early that I am going to check and I know where some shaggy barks are that I have never checked but will today( Thanks Elm girl ! ) If nothing else it looks like a beautiful day to be out in the woods!!!


----------



## Penelope

I'm headed out in LaPorte County just to the woods around my house. I won't find anything, but I'll be checking signs of growth. Unfortunately, the very best spots are ever so slightly off the property I have access to, and the owners are not people you want catching you trespassing so I don't bother.


----------



## Kokomorel

Checked out a early spot today no shrooms but it won’t be long


----------



## PORT

Central IN has a ways to go but in spirit I lit the Traeger with last years bounty. Wishing everyone a great season.


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Checked out a early spot today no shrooms but it won’t be long
> View attachment 41591
> View attachment 41592


Excellent Reporting Sir @Kokomorel 
Thank You


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Excellent Reporting Sir @Kokomorel
> Thank You


Had a great day with my wife and Lucy seen deer and one bobcat that Lucy tried to case but I called her off she good about that I can call her off about any animal. She is definitely my hunting buddy


----------



## HoosierDaisy

We found 11 small black ones. Marked a few even smaller to watch for later.  At least I got my first taste! Mayapples just up. All were found at the top of a hill, along a lane, around Tulip Poplars under limb debris.


----------



## noskydaddy

HoosierDaisy said:


> View attachment 41603
> View attachment 41604
> 
> We found 11 small black ones. Marked a few even smaller to watch for later.  At least I got my first taste! Mayapples just up. All were found at the top of a hill, along a lane, around Tulip Poplars under limb debris.


What size tulip poplars please?


----------



## wade

HoosierDaisy said:


> View attachment 41603
> View attachment 41604
> 
> We found 11 small black ones. Marked a few even smaller to watch for later.  At least I got my first taste! Mayapples just up. All were found at the top of a hill, along a lane, around Tulip Poplars under limb debris.


Awesome Finds and Excellent Reporting, 
@HoosierDaisy 
Thank You for this important Confirmation


----------



## Mtmike79

wells county small blacks be popping


----------



## jashroomer

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 41611
> wells county small blacks be popping


Well now i really have the itch to get out there, I believe yours is the first find north of me, congrats on the start. 
I like the weather this week, above average temps and plenty of moisture. Carpe Shroomem.


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> Well now i really have the itch to get out there, I believe yours is the first find north of me, congrats on the start.
> I like the weather this week, above average temps and plenty of moisture. Carpe Shroomem.


I think I’m going to be down your way later this week to give it a try. Hopefully do some good


----------



## wade

🍄🍄🍄🍄 The Hundred Year Hunt 🍄🍄🍄🍄
🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄Will this be the Year🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄


----------



## HoosierDaisy

noskydaddy said:


> What size tulip poplars please?


I will take a picture later and post for you. They are pretty big. Its a mixed woods with Oaks


noskydaddy said:


> What size tulip poplars please?
> [/QUOTE





noskydaddy said:


> What size tulip poplars please?


They are pretty large. I will post a picture later. Its a mixed woods with primarily Tulip Popular, Pignut Hickory and Oaks.


noskydaddy said:


> What size tulip poplars please?


My camera is busted so the pics are not so great. The leaves look about the size of squirrel ears lol.


----------



## Kokomorel

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 41611
> wells county small blacks be popping





Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 41611
> wells county small blacks be popping


looks like it’s about time thanks for the information


----------



## Riss

HoosierDaisy said:


> I will take a picture later and post for you. They are pretty big. Its a mixed woods with Oaks
> 
> 
> They are pretty large. I will post a picture later. Its a mixed woods with primarily Tulip Popular, Pignut Hickory and Oaks.
> 
> My camera is busted so the pics are not so great. The leaves look about the size of squirrel ears lol.


We have a high of 66 and sunny today in Michigan. I will be going out to look after work, wish me luck! 🍄


----------



## ShrmHntr

Last years 1st find April 13. Weather is looking great this week for another find in same week 2022. Headed out this evening to a couple of early spots but will be out in the woods this weekend!


----------



## r0ck3m333

Must....find.....black...morels....


----------



## deerslayer5656

Went to pike county today ended up finding 27 all around ash trees last year i was finding yellow there on the 11th of april going back saturday to see what is up then may apples where up 6 inches to a foot tall


----------



## elmgirl

Found a little handful of blacks today putnam co


----------



## jim_t57

Found on the south side of Indy this evening. Under a single row of pines. Have found these same shrooms several years in a row. My girlfriends daughter found them.


----------



## IndianaNut

visited my spot in the woods tonight in Marion County, came up empty. Very wet and may apples were just starting. Maybe this weekend if it stays warm’ish


----------



## shroomsearcher

Took a quick look in a nearby woods today just to see how things are coming along in NE Ohio. Not a whole lot of green out there in my neck of the woods! No sign of may apples yet, just small tufts of grass here and there. Some forsythia is in bloom and magnolia flowers are getting ready to open. The lilac bush that I keep an eye isn't really doing much yet. Need just a bit more time.


----------



## gutterman

Here’s my 3 biggest ways to tell there is 🍄 in the woods. All in my yard. A weeping cherry on north side of house that gets little to no sunshine is bloomed out with flowers, my lilac bush is fully popped green buds and start of purple flowers going, and lastly my asparagus patch by garden starting to shoot from ground. They don’t let me down. These photos were taken today.


----------



## jim_t57

Spot on!


----------



## noskydaddy

ShrmHntr said:


> Last years 1st find April 13. Weather is looking great this week for another find in same week 2022. Headed out this evening to a couple of early spots but will be out in the woods this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 41662


What kind of environment where these beauties found 
in @ShrmHntr?


----------



## bjcol

Hit my hotspot in northern Tippecanoe County after work, and all I got was a good workout. No shrooms. It's wet out there, and more rain coming tomorrow. We're still a couple weeks away from prime-time here so hopefully it won't become a problem. But right now it's pretty marshy and hard to walk in certain areas.


----------



## noskydaddy

elmgirl said:


> Found a little handful of blacks today putnam co


What kind of trees @elmgirl? Nice lil score!


----------



## elmgirl

noskydaddy said:


> What kind of trees @elmgirl? Nice lil score!


Hickory


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy

wade said:


> 🍄🍄🍄🍄 The Hundred Year Hunt 🍄🍄🍄🍄
> 🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄Will this be the Year🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄


I sure hope so.. weather has been good and I want to believe all the Cicadas that came up 
last year somehow created the perfect storm. The mushrooms in my early spot in Clark County are the same quantity and size as last year around the same time.


----------



## wade

🤠 So..does anyone Remember...
" The Hundred Year Hunt" I Remember Hearing about it for the First time, when I was 3 er 4 years old.. but it was before My Time
🍄 But I talked to a man just the other day who was There, and He Remembers it Well
🍄 🦅🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄
When I Realized He was Actually There..
I closed my mouth and Quietly Listened as He Told me about it


----------



## scoondog

My signs that is is time to get out there, second mow of the yard, dandelions in the middle of yard, asparagus sprouting, there has to be something popping in Johnson County


----------



## scoondog

gutterman said:


> Here’s my 3 biggest ways to tell there is 🍄 in the woods. All in my yard. A weeping cherry on north side of house that gets little to no sunshine is bloomed out with flowers, my lilac bush is fully popped green buds and start of purple flowers going, and lastly my asparagus patch by garden starting to shoot from ground. They don’t let me down. These photos were taken today.
> View attachment 41684
> 
> View attachment 41686
> 
> View attachment 41685


I was surprised to see my asparagus' popping last night


----------



## scoondog

Check out Indiana Morell Hunting on Facebook, lots of finds and info


----------



## ShrmHntr

noskydaddy said:


> What kind of environment where these beauties found
> in @ShrmHntr?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Just inside the eastern edge of woods in Johnson County. Elm, hickory & cherry within the vicinity.


----------



## Riss

elmgirl said:


> Hickory





deerslayer5656 said:


> Went to pike county today ended up finding 27 all around ash trees last year i was finding yellow there on the 11th of april going back saturday to see what is up then may apples where up 6 inches to a foot tall
> View attachment 41665
> 
> View attachment 41664
> 
> View attachment 41666
> 
> View attachment 41663


Beauties!


----------



## joooooo

Tippecanoe county.
I looked saturday, Monday, Tuesday....Found nothing.
it is my second year looking for morels....I have never found anything and getting frustrated.
Do they actually grow in Tippecanoe? Someone could kindly give me a couple tips about where to find will be really appreciated.


----------



## Kokomorel

Fiddleheads are up at my house this may be a new indicator for me


----------



## Jlong

joooooo said:


> Tippecanoe county.
> I looked saturday, Monday, Tuesday....Found nothing.
> it is my second year looking for morels....I have never found anything and getting frustrated.
> Do they actually grow in Tippecanoe? Someone could kindly give me a couple tips about where to find will be really appreciated.


Don't despair! I hunt Clinton and Carroll counties and the following are dates I found morels, (and some snakeheads) in four of the last five years: April 16, 2021 - May 7
April 19, 2020 - May 6
April 23, 2019 - May 14
2018 ?? lost digital pics
April 15, 2017 - May 1
Stay at it. I will be going out later today (during break in rain) for the first time this season. There are most definitely many morels in Tippecanoe county. Find public accessible places along the wildcat creek and then walk the farthest corner or most difficult terrain/slopes to give yourself a chance at some fresh territory


----------



## redfred

Well it's starting to get crazy on here so before it gets too crazy. I just wanted to say thanks to @wade ,@Kokomorel and @mmh for doing a thankless job.....THANK YOU


----------



## Kokomorel

redfred said:


> Well it's starting to get crazy on here so before it gets too crazy. I just wanted to say thanks to @wade ,@Kokomorel and @mmh for doing a thankless job.....THANK YOU


Thank you @redfred


----------



## jim_t57

Was finally able to get back out to M/M between showers. Found 4 small blacks. Note the hickorys in the background. Headed to Putnam in the morning. Good luck to all.


----------



## jim_t57

Forgot to insert also that 3 of the 4 were in turkey scratchings. Maybe warmed up faster???


----------



## jslwalls

Well Elm


joooooo said:


> Tippecanoe county.
> I looked saturday, Monday, Tuesday....Found nothing.
> it is my second year looking for morels....I have never found anything and getting frustrated.
> Do they actually grow in Tippecanoe? Someone could kindly give me a couple tips about where to find will be really appreciated.


Don’t get frustrated. I know where they grow and find a few every year. I spent 4 hours yesterday with no luck but it’s really close. Your best best would be getting out of the woods and hunting pastures and roadside ditches. Some where warm. Then in a week get back into the woods. Good luck


----------



## Jtr

Indicators at my house… Asparagus and Ramps!!!… It’s getting close, gonna start looking this weekend… Hopefully gonna beat last years 50lbs! 🤞


----------



## Jtr

Kokomorel said:


> Fiddleheads are up at my house this may be a new indicator for me
> View attachment 41700
> View attachment 41701


Fiddleheads are definitely a good indicator…👍


----------



## IndianaNut

scoondog said:


> Check out Indiana Morell Hunting on Facebook, lots of finds and info


Never Facebook


----------



## jashroomer

The average depth cicadas come from is 8 ft, all those little holes filling with all this rain.


----------



## Kokomorel

Well it’s time going out for my first Official hunt tomorrow morning at day light. The spot I’m going to I found last year on 4/15 well see how this year is going. Good luck out there my friends


----------



## Jtr

Kokomorel said:


> Well it’s time going out for my first Official hunt tomorrow morning at day light. The spot I’m going to I found last year on 4/15 well see how this year is going. Good luck out there my friends


4/17 was my first find last year, hopefully those little beauties remember the schedule…😉


----------



## wade

🍄🍄🍄🍄The Hundred Year Hunt 🍄🍄🍄🍄
🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄Will this be the Year🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄

I first heard of the Hundred Year Hunt when I was 3 er 4 years old, I Remember the Men in the Family Tell about a Season, Years Earlier there were so so so many Morels.. it was No Question that you could just decide you'd like to have some with your Breakfast eggs..so ya just step into the woods and easily grab ya up some and back in the house in just a few minutes cooking up on the stove...simple as that for Breakfast Lunch Supper... all you want there they were.. more Morels than Most Folks had Ever seen before..
But the Oldest Men and Women Knew..
it was . 🍄 The Hundred Year Hunt 🍄 Same as with Many things 🌠 every Hundred years or so🪐 there is an Abundance...✨️it will always be a Mystery🔮 as to exactly why or when this will Occur 🌦 but is probably as simple as Certain things in Nature all Occur in a perfect Harmony 🥰 of Timing Together


----------



## jim_t57

Please don't tell my doctor about my pre hunt breakfast.


----------



## cwlake

wade said:


> 🤠 So..does anyone Remember...
> " The Hundred Year Hunt" I Remember Hearing about it for the First time, when I was 3 er 4 years old.. but it was before My Time
> 🍄 But I talked to a man just the other day who was There, and He Remembers it Well
> 🍄 🦅🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄
> When I Realized He was Actually There..
> I closed my mouth and Quietly Listened as He Told me about it


Wade, back in the 60's every year was the hundred year hunt, ha! We use to fill several bushel baskets on a long weekend in Pure Michigan


----------



## scoondog

cwlake said:


> Wade, back in the 60's every year was the hundred year hunt, ha! We use to fill several bushel baskets on a long weekend in Pure Michigan


my uncle used to go up to Mich. every year and get gunny sacks full , always enough to sell and pay for the trip, his spot got sold off and they quit going, I would have so loved to have been a part of that, had a group of friends that tried it recently on public land but were not successful,


----------



## wade

cwlake said:


> Wade, back in the 60's every year was the hundred year hunt, ha! We use to fill several bushel baskets on a long weekend in Pure Michigan


That is True.. and I Remember some of that


----------



## sb

My "12 year hunt".
This was my best find in 12 years -- 110 Morels around one tree.

The only problem was someone beat me there and all I could do was count the cut off stalks of wide Morel stems and 6-7 clusters of 6 to 12 Morels each. Well I did find 6 missed ones and an expensive pair of sunglasses the overjoyed previous hunters left behind!! Ha!

Have a great year everyone! 😎 🌞


----------



## Glenn

Kokomorel said:


> Fiddleheads are up at my house this may be a new indicator for me
> View attachment 41700
> View attachment 41701


----------



## Glenn

Kokomorel said:


> Fiddleheads are up at my house this may be a new indicator for me
> View attachment 41700
> View attachment 41701


UP IN NORTHERN MICHIGAN, USUALLY WHEN THERE IS FIDDLEHEADS LIKE THAT YOU CAN FIND BLACK MORELS SOMEWHERE.

GLENN


----------



## jim_t57

Looks a little early where I hunt in Putnam Co. My only find was this small cluster of oysters I think.


----------



## Kokomorel

jim_t57 said:


> Looks a little early where I hunt in Putnam Co. My only find was this small cluster of oysters I think.
> View attachment 41749


I guess I’m a little early in Miami Co all I found was a old chicken and a beautiful woods


----------



## cwlake

scoondog said:


> my uncle used to go up to Mich. every year and get gunny sacks full , always enough to sell and pay for the trip, his spot got sold off and they quit going, I would have so loved to have been a part of that, had a group of friends that tried it recently on public land but were not successful,


we went to N. Mi. last year but they had only received a tenth of an inch of rain for the whole month of May. I talked to people that said it was the worse year in 30 years. We still managed eight pounds over 3 days. Enough to make me want to go back.


----------



## deerslayer5656

What is everyones opinion if the weather this next week will affect the season seen where it will be down to 30 a couple nights not as warm during the days Thanks


----------



## jim_t57

I' m not to worried about the cool weather. I have broken them off frozen in Michigan a few times. I am more concerned with the lack of rain in the 10 day forecast and the high winds that wick the surface moisture away pretty quickly. Totally my opinion, not an expert. I really love intermittent rain and sunshine. I remember a spring in the the 1990's where it stayed cool and it seemed like we found them for 6 weeks or more. We didn't quit until the foliage was so thick and there was a snake at every step.Lol.


----------



## noskydaddy

joooooo said:


> Tippecanoe county.
> I looked saturday, Monday, Tuesday....Found nothing.
> it is my second year looking for morels....I have never found anything and getting frustrated.
> Do they actually grow in Tippecanoe? Someone could kindly give me a couple tips about where to find will be really appreciated.





Kokomorel said:


> Fiddleheads are up at my house this may be a new indicator for me
> View attachment 41700
> View attachment 41701



Do you eat them @Kokomorel ?


----------



## noskydaddy

jim_t57 said:


> Was finally able to get back out to M/M between showers. Found 4 small blacks. Note the hickorys in the background. Headed to Putnam in the morning. Good luck to all.
> View attachment 41704
> View attachment 41705
> View attachment 41706
> View attachment 41708
> View attachment 41709


Those are hickories bud?


----------



## Kokomorel

noskydaddy said:


> Do you eat them @Kokomorel ?


This is the first time I’ve ever tried them very good they have been growing 15+ years in my yard. Good stuff


----------



## noskydaddy

Thanks for the answer on the Hickories @elmgirl Can't believe I haven't heard this much about Hickory before.


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> This is the first time I’ve ever tried them very good they have been growing 15+ years in my yard. Good stuff


Oh yeah! I love em.


----------



## Kokomorel

noskydaddy said:


> Oh yeah! I love em.


I’m ready for some fiddlehead and shrooms


----------



## IndianaNut

scoondog said:


> my uncle used to go up to Mich. every year and get gunny sacks full , always enough to sell and pay for the trip, his spot got sold off and they quit going, I would have so loved to have been a part of that, had a group of friends that tried it recently on public land but were not successful,


Emmett county used to be good hunting grounds. Haven’t been up there since I was a kid


----------



## shroomsearcher

wade said:


> 🍄🍄🍄🍄The Hundred Year Hunt 🍄🍄🍄🍄
> 🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄Will this be the Year🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄
> 
> I first heard of the Hundred Year Hunt when I was 3 er 4 years old, I Remember the Men in the Family Tell about a Season, Years Earlier there were so so so many Morels.. it was No Question that you could just decide you'd like to have some with your Breakfast eggs..so ya just step into the woods and easily grab ya up some and back in the house in just a few minutes cooking up on the stove...simple as that for Breakfast Lunch Supper... all you want there they were.. more Morels than Most Folks had Ever seen before..
> But the Oldest Men and Women Knew..
> it was . 🍄 The Hundred Year Hunt 🍄 Same as with Many things 🌠 every Hundred years or so🪐 there is an Abundance...✨️it will always be a Mystery🔮 as to exactly why or when this will Occur 🌦 but is probably as simple as Certain things in Nature all Occur in a perfect Harmony 🥰 of Timing Together


This rings a bell with me. My buddy's wife's Dad was a morel hunter. They called them "sponge mushrooms" way back in the day. Saturday morning he would have a big breakfast, put a flask of whiskey in his hip pocket, grab his basket and head out. He would be back by lunch time, well pickled, with a big basket of morels! We thought to capitalize on this when they moved back down to the area where she grew up. We did this because she described how they would go out rabbit and pheasant hunting with their Dad. We thought it might have been the same with the morels. Unfortunately, it was not! When we broached the subject, she told us that she had no idea where her Dad found morels. He revealed his morels spots to no one! Their function on rabbit and pheasant hunts was to be his "hunting dogs"!



jim_t57 said:


> Please don't tell my doctor about my pre hunt breakfast.
> View attachment 41734


Why not? Looks perfectly healthy to me!


----------



## jashroomer

redfred said:


> Well it's starting to get crazy on here so before it gets too crazy. I just wanted to say thanks to @wade ,@Kokomorel and @mmh for doing a thankless job.....THANK YOU


You are correct, been on here a while and longer, forget my password the first year or so, just followed along, and for a short time didn't know if the whole thing would continue, but these die hard folks pulled it up by it's boot straps. And yea, things are starting in this part of the state, check local listings.


----------



## jim_t57

noskydaddy said:


> Those are hickories bud?


Pignut hickory.


----------



## elmgirl

Off work tomorrow so checking spots in 3 different counties, Saturday we will hit Jeremiah's spots...lots of walking the next few day just extra training 4 when we get back on the AT in July hope everyone's bags get full this weekend!


----------



## Msmorels

Jlong said:


> Don't despair! I hunt Clinton and Carroll counties and the following are dates I found morels, (and some snakeheads) in four of the last five years: April 16, 2021 - May 7
> April 19, 2020 - May 6
> April 23, 2019 - May 14
> 2018 ?? lost digital pics
> April 15, 2017 - May 1
> Stay at it. I will be going out later today (during break in rain) for the first time this season. There are most definitely many morels in Tippecanoe county. Find public accessible places along the wildcat creek and then walk the farthest corner or most difficult terrain/slopes to give yourself a chance at some fresh territory


It’s the thrill of the hunt and it’s on!!!


----------



## Mtmike79

Finding small. Lacks no greys yet


----------



## PORT

For anyone out there today and the rest of this weekend, be safe! Walked the woods today and after an hour I hightailed it out after too many close calls with widow makers. Stay safe all!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Regionnaire said:


> I don't know the names of some of the species of fungus/mushrooms I come across, but I know them when I see them.
> 
> Fresh polypores are a good sign in this area, as are gymnopus dryophilus and lyophyllum decastes. Past that, I'd have to see the name and a picture to match them up. We get these cylinder-shaped dark brown/black ones that come up in my go-to at exactly the same time as the morels. I'll try to remember to take a pic of them this year, as well as other fungus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyophyllum decastes at Indiana Mushrooms
> 
> 
> Photographs showing the identifying characteristics of the mushroom Lyophyllum decastes (Fried Chicken Mushroom).
> 
> 
> 
> www.indianamushrooms.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gymnopus dryophilus at Indiana Mushrooms
> 
> 
> Photographs showing the identifying features of the mushroom Gymnopus dryophilus.
> 
> 
> 
> www.indianamushrooms.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Fischer's Mushroom Photo Gallery - AmericanMushrooms.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have a good mix of Ash around here, but I had some 15 of them that would always harbor morels come down last year...now, there's too much sun in those spots. As good of a reason as any to constantly continue to search for new holes. They are still my favorite tree in the area to search.


Hey @Regionnaire ! Im alittle late to the party this year(spent the past day catching up on all the Excellant new posts for 2022 on the Ol' Forum! Enjoyed all the readings of New & Familiar members getting the season Up & Going! When I came across this here one of yours..I thought of two of 3 that come to mind for early Spring. *XylarIa Polymorpha(*deadman's fingers) &/or *Urnula Craterium(*devil's urn). I think these fit your description well. 🕵️‍♂️🍄Let me know if one's a match! 🍄🕵️‍♂️


----------



## jim_t57

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 41780
> 
> View attachment 41779
> 
> View attachment 41778
> 
> Finding small. Lacks no greys yet
> View attachment 41777


Nice pics !! I see you like hunting near Pignut Hickory also,as there are pignuts in 2 of the pics.


----------



## noskydaddy

It appears I need to upgrade my Hickory game people!


----------



## Kokomorel

Finally frist find of the for me ended up with 3 but it early


----------



## rockytop69




----------



## rockytop69

First time Tennessee at least didn’t get skunked


----------



## elmgirl

Only found 4 small greys today... most of my spots still look early🙄 tomorrow I'm going to recheck some black spots good luck every one stay safe


----------



## jashroomer

PORT said:


> For anyone out there today and the rest of this weekend, be safe! Walked the woods today and after an hour I hightailed it out after too many close calls with widow makers. Stay safe all!


Great point, especially when we are drawn to those big dead ash trees, lot's of them out there.


----------



## wade

Monroe County Indiana, Early Finding Zero, but Very Very close to Finding Nothing 🤠


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> Monroe County Indiana, Early Finding Zero, but Very Very close to Finding Nothing 🤠
> View attachment 41813
> View attachment 41815
> 
> View attachment 41814


 Good sign seeing the Terrapin.


----------



## scottyg11

Found about 13 grays this morning in Martin county. They are out there but most are small. I think it’s is still a little early here. Maybe another 7-10 days and they should really be popping


----------



## scottyg11




----------



## wade




----------



## wade




----------



## wade

Done for the day. @ "Coyote Cove" Found ZERO Morels..


----------



## wade




----------



## jim_t57

Mowed today. Couldn't stand it. Jumped in the truck and headed back to M/M. Found 6. One I probably missed ,left it to spore out. Was out bout 2 hrs this eve. The one little guy likes his little Ash host. Guess he doesn't have much choice with the mature ones about gone. Keep after em.


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> View attachment 41819


Stealth mode camo on whoever is with you. turkey hunters would be envious.


----------



## jslwalls

Come on rain chances Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. Then 75 and 80s. We are going to see the whole state explode at once. It’s going to get good


----------



## ShrmHntr

Was out in M/M Friday. All signs pointing to a good start for the season. A couple of hunters found about 20 in 2 spots so they’re starting to pop just not where I was looking.


----------



## Jtr

Easter Egg Hunting… And The Season Begins For Me, Happy Holiday Hunting!!!


----------



## cwlake

noskydaddy said:


> It appears I need to upgrade my Hickory game people!


You and I also, have never heard of finding blacks around pignut hickory!


----------



## Kokomorel

I’m wondering who’s will be the first to post finding in the snow got about a inch here in Kokomo


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> I’m wondering who’s will be the first to post finding in the snow got about a inch here in Kokomo


Well it won't be me, had planned to hunt today, but saw the forecast and thought i might save this day off for later in the week. Good luck to those out in the woods today, any finds will be earned.


----------



## jslwalls

Put me on the board


----------



## jim_t57

Tough day in Putnam where I hunt. Plenty of signs I like to see and one I don't.










































Only the one black. Didn't get skunked!


----------



## Big-uggs

Found a red cup and a false in Whitley County


----------



## hoka24

Howard County today after work.... We get these little grays every year around April 15 - little late this year. This is our first find. Happy hunting! No matter the weather, they come up.


----------



## elmgirl

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 41903
> 
> Put me on the board


I knew youd hit today! Saw some people finding in counties you hunt👍


----------



## elmgirl

jim_t57 said:


> Tough day in Putnam where I hunt. Plenty of signs I like to see and one I don't.
> View attachment 41906
> View attachment 41907
> View attachment 41909
> View attachment 41910
> View attachment 41911
> View attachment 41912
> View attachment 41913
> Only the one black. Didn't get skunked!


Yep only 1 black for me in Putnam this time around


----------



## Regionnaire

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Hey @Regionnaire ! Im alittle late to the party this year(spent the past day catching up on all the Excellant new posts for 2022 on the Ol' Forum! Enjoyed all the readings of New & Familiar members getting the season Up & Going! When I came across this here one of yours..I thought of two of 3 that come to mind for early Spring. *XylarIa Polymorpha(*deadman's fingers) &/or *Urnula Craterium(*devil's urn). I think these fit your description well. 🕵️‍♂️🍄Let me know if one's a match! 🍄🕵️‍♂️


Yep...you're on the mark with Urnula Craterium. I always find them at the same time as morels around here.


----------



## Regionnaire

There was a find in Valpo yesterday. I separated my shoulder a couple weeks ago, so I haven't even attempted going out to scout or hunt. I'll be taking my nephew out this weekend, but I might try to check some spots for blacks on Friday and report back.

Other than this coming weekend, we have a lot of below normal temps headed our way...gonna make for a tricky season.


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> There was a find in Valpo yesterday. I separated my shoulder a couple weeks ago, so I haven't even attempted going out to scout or hunt. I'll be taking my nephew out this weekend, but I might try to check some spots for blacks on Friday and report back.
> 
> Other than this coming weekend, we have a lot of below normal temps headed our way...gonna make for a tricky season.
> [/QUOTE


My find from Easter was from my early spot(sand dune area that warms up fast from the sun) about a mile from the lake close to the Michigan state line… They are here just need these weekend temps to make them happy and encourage new growth… Checked several of my honey holes and they are just about ready… I won’t check my black spots for another week or so because they are heavily populated and I know they will be there… Gonna take the kiddos to the early spot this weekend for easy pickings and next week start harvesting my other areas… yeah with below average temps this season could be hit or miss for numbers… Also ramps are ready for harvesting…😉


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> My find from Easter was from my early spot(sand dune area that warms up fast from the sun) about a mile from the lake close to the Michigan state line… They are here just need these weekend temps to make them happy and encourage new growth… Checked several of my honey holes and they are just about ready… I won’t check my black spots for another week or so because they are heavily populated and I know they will be there… Gonna take the kiddos to the early spot this weekend for easy pickings and next week start harvesting my other areas… yeah with below average temps this season could be hit or miss for numbers… Also ramps are ready for harvesting…😉


My dad used to always find blacks weeks before everyone else because he hunted near the mills...he loved the dunes. All the old spots I knew of are restricted nowadays...think I previously mentioned him finding a dead body in one of the spots.

We're in the same area...you and I will be alright. Now, everyone else...that's a different story. lol

If these temps hold up, it just might make for a decent black/grey season, and a lackluster half-free/yellow one like last year. The forest trees are moving along at a snail's pace, so who knows? Maybe we'll have a full season, just a little late.


----------



## wade

Hey, Good Beautiful Cold Tuesday 🌄 Morning Everyone 😀🐕🐣🐸 April 19th 2022
Wade here 🤠✌
Let's Talk About this Weather 🌦🍄🌦🍄🌦🍄
I think it's gonna be perfect


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> My dad used to always find blacks weeks before everyone else because he hunted near the mills...he loved the dunes. All the old spots I knew of are restricted nowadays...think I previously mentioned him finding a dead body in one of the spots.
> 
> We're in the same area...you and I will be alright. Now, everyone else...that's a different story. lol
> 
> If these temps hold up, it just might make for a decent black/grey season, and a lackluster half-free/yellow one like last year. The forest trees are moving along at a snail's pace, so who knows? Maybe we'll have a full season, just a little late.


Heard on the news yesterday a mushroom hunter from southern Indiana found a dead boy in the woods, so sad and disturbing… On a lighter note northern Indiana hunters should be ok as usual, I just wish it was one of those 100+ lb years…The potential is there but the stars haven’t aligned that way for me for a couple of years… And there’s nothing worse than having a spot become private, restricted, or developed… In our area that is happening more and more every year…


----------



## parrothead

Found my first 4 small ones of the year in Jennings Co. Probably wont go out again till Wed. May apples are up still little early


----------



## parrothead

Yes the found an African American boy age 5-8. Said he had probably been there a week. They have no clue yet who he is or where he came from. Releasing few details I am sure so they dont hurt investigation.


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy

Clark County 4-16 to 4-18


----------



## jslwalls

wade said:


> Hey, Good Beautiful Cold Tuesday 🌄 Morning Everyone 😀🐕🐣🐸 April 19th 2022
> Wade here 🤠✌
> Let's Talk About this Weather 🌦🍄🌦🍄🌦🍄
> I think it's gonna be perfect
> View attachment 41920


It gets back down in the 30s at night after the warm up this weekend, plenty of moisture, should prolong the fruiting period. I have picked mushrooms all the way until Mothers Day but that’s rare, and I don’t have much memory or pictures of wether those late years were good. I know around here prime time will probably be the 29th through May 6th. It’s always about 10 days after I find my 1st.


----------



## wade

jslwalls said:


> It gets back down in the 30s at night after the warm up this weekend, plenty of moisture, should prolong the fruiting period. I have picked mushrooms all the way until Mothers Day but that’s rare, and I don’t have much memory or pictures of wether those late years were good. I know around here prime time will probably be the 29th through May 6th. It’s always about 10 days after I find my 1st.


It is all so Very Interesting 🤠🌦🍄🐸✌🌦🍄


----------



## mmh

Hey all,
I have been a bit of a hermit for awhile for a few reasons but have came out of my cave.
There are a lot of pages on the board that I have missed but have read a few of the most recent.
Glad to see a lot of activity including several new people. I intend to keep up on things and I hope your time in the woods be enjoyable and you bags are full. MMH/Alex


----------



## mmh

Are you two up for a phone call?


----------



## jim_t57

Kokomorel said:


> Now I know where those voices are coming from in the woods lol
> View attachment 41528


 I 've always wondered what these two love birds were saying to each other? Pic from last years hunt.


----------



## jashroomer

elmgirl said:


> I knew youd hit today! Saw some people finding in counties you hunt👍





jslwalls said:


> It gets back down in the 30s at night after the warm up this weekend, plenty of moisture, should prolong the fruiting period. I have picked mushrooms all the way until Mothers Day but that’s rare, and I don’t have much memory or pictures of wether those late years were good. I know around here prime time will probably be the 29th through May 6th. It’s always about 10 days after I find my 1st.


The 500 mini marathon is May 7th, many years finished and went out to hunt and find morels in the afternoon. Folks talk about their go to sign that morels are up, for me in Morgan Co., it is the Little 500, which rolls this saturday. Carpe Shroomem.


----------



## Big-uggs

Mtmike79 promised me pictures of a find from Allen County today. Seems like he didn't deliver


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall..🐸🐣🐕
Wade here..🤠
Is Anyone headed for the woods today 🍄🌦


----------



## TerreHaute34

I’ll be out this afternoon. First 4 pics from April 14/15. Last pic from the 18th. Clay County.


----------



## jashroomer

TerreHaute34 said:


> I’ll be out this afternoon. First 4 pics from April 14/15. Last pic from the 18th. Clay County.


Good eyes, welcome to the board.


----------



## TerreHaute34

Thanks. Been following a couple years just to see when they’re up near me. Figured it’s time to do my part and contribute. There are very few finding them around my area right now but these next few days of nice weather should spark some growth.


----------



## cwlake

Big-uggs said:


> Mtmike79 promised me pictures of a find from Allen County today. Seems like he didn't deliver


Another week or two for Allen unless he's finding blacks.


----------



## Big-uggs

cwlake said:


> Another week or two for Allen unless he's finding blacks.


Haven't been many blacks up here either. It's still getting super cold at night. Trying to be patient


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> Howdy Yall..🐸🐣🐕
> Wade here..🤠
> Is Anyone headed for the woods today 🍄🌦


Gonna finally manage to get out and check a few spots tomorrow in NWI. I figure I'll find at least a few, but the trees still need this weekend warm-up. I'll post the forest status (and hopefully some pics) tomorrow night.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Checking in from NE Ohio. Got out for a little while today just to check conditions. It snowed to beat the band yesterday! Not very much green in our woods yet. The major problem is there is way to much green in my yard! We have a warmup coming, and i am going to have to spend some of it cutting grass!


----------



## r0ck3m333

This is a year where the morels are going to grow anywhere they can including the grass be very careful😎


----------



## emarler

@wade (and all the others on here who have been at this a while)

As I read all the posts about temperatures and precipitation amounts, I'm curious, what's the longest morel season you've experienced in your life time?


----------



## gutterman

emarler said:


> @wade (and all the others on here who have been at this a while)
> 
> As I read all the posts about temperatures and precipitation amounts, I'm curious, what's the longest morel season you've experienced in your life time?


2020 I started picking April 1st and picked the last ones that year may 21st. Probably could’ve found a few more that year but quit going out.


----------



## TerreHaute34

TerreHaute34 said:


> I’ll be out this afternoon. First 4 pics from April 14/15. Last pic from the 18th. Clay County.


45, mostly grays. Vigo county


----------



## emarler

@gutterman 

Wow! How many morels did you harvest that year, total?


----------



## wade

emarler said:


> @wade (and all the others on here who have been at this a while)
> 
> As I read all the posts about temperatures and precipitation amounts, I'm curious, what's the longest morel season you've experienced in your life time?


5 weeks


----------



## elmgirl

Well Jeremiah is in the DOG HOUSE!!! We are both blessed to be self employed and have the ability to take off alot during mushroom season, but we just got home from the Georgia section of the Appalachian trail in March, were spending half of May in Michigan and then will be back on the AT in Maine during the month of July so I've been working a little more this month, and he had several days off this week, decided to go to my spot!!! Like wth??? Wife or not go to your own spots🤣 texts me pics while I'm working well paybacks tomorrow buddy cause my weekend starts today, tomorrow I'm hitting it hard😡


----------



## gutterman

emarler said:


> @gutterman
> 
> Wow! How many morels did you harvest that year, total?


Well over 1000 including half frees, blacks, greys, and yellows.


----------



## r0ck3m333

Glad I'm not the only one who does that to my wife


----------



## jim_t57

I really like what I'm seeing on other websites and from friends who are finding clusters and also many being found in grassy open areas this year. Very well could be epic.


----------



## wade

🍄🍄🍄🍄 The Hundred Year Hunt 🍄🍄🍄🍄
🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄Will this be The Year 🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄
Let Me , Tell Yall what I know..
I Heard about it when I was a boy bout 3 or 4
But just a couple of weeks ago I talked to a man whom is 10 years older than me..
And he was there🍄🍄🍄, He Was There,🍄🍄🍄 He was there🍄🍄🍄🌦🐣🍄🐸🌦✌
He told Me of how when He was bout 9 yrs old.. where he grew up and has lived his whole life, and still lives in the wonderful little town of Centerton Indiana...
That Year which I know now was about 60 years ago..down along the River, Everyone in that little ol town, took a grocery sack "all we had where big paper sacks back then"
They all walked along the River woods and Easily Filled 🍄Sacks 🍄Sack 🍄Sacks
Full🐸
Then Even after Them Hunting Thru..🐕🐣
More of Them came and Hunted thru again🤠✌ and still found just as Many again that had been missed, by the first folks that had just Hunted thru


----------



## Jon Stallman

Finally on the board in Northern Indiana (just 3 miles south of MI state line). We had 2” of snow on the ground Monday, and high Saturday is 80. 🙄
This spot always produces a few littles in mid April. Ready to find their bigger brothers! Good luck to all this coming weekend!!


----------



## elmgirl

Been in the woods all morning since about 8:45...and finally!!🙄


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Been in the woods all morning since about 8:45...and finally!!🙄


It's a Beauty


----------



## r0ck3m333

The dog house me and Jeremiah are in smells like mushrooms and Victory. Will we ever learn?


----------



## elmgirl

Well I didn't hit the motherload... but found enough for a snack


----------



## jim_t57

Tried Putnam again today. Still early. Left these two for the next guy/gal.













Drove to owen. Skunked there.


----------



## elmgirl

jim_t57 said:


> Tried Putnam again today. Still early. Left these two for the next guy/gal.
> View attachment 42005
> View attachment 42006
> 
> Drove to owen. Skunked there.


Looks like it was vice versa 4 me skunked in Putnam hit in Owen🙄


----------



## jim_t57

elmgirl said:


> Looks like it was vice versa 4 me skunked in Putnam hit in Owen🙄


Won't be long in either. Just dread the turkey season starting next week.


----------



## TerreHaute34

Not skunked in Owen


----------



## elmgirl

I think were gonna pack up the tent n go camp somewhere this weekend and hunt...just not sure where not super impressed with anything anywhere nearby hmmm where to go and stay in indiana🤔


----------



## noskydaddy

elmgirl said:


> I think were gonna pack up the tent n go camp somewhere this weekend and hunt...just not sure where not super impressed with anything anywhere nearby hmmm where to go and stay in indiana🤔


Michigan is slow yet if that helps.


----------



## Big-uggs

elmgirl said:


> I think were gonna pack up the tent n go camp somewhere this weekend and hunt...just not sure where not super impressed with anything anywhere nearby hmmm where to go and stay in indiana🤔


At least you're always close to a lake


----------



## Regionnaire

Was out for about 4 hours this morning. Found around 8-10, all in 1 spot. They were just starting out, and I didn't bother to pick them...didn't dig for any, either. Saw some other fungi in the same area, but nowhere else.

The trees in the forests look far from ready, in contrast to standalone and perimeter. Redbud and ash trees are just now waking up, with maple and crabapples slightly ahead. Elms and oaks are running last. Lake Michigan was warmer than the air last week, so things are farther along the closer you are to the lake.

Gonna give the forests a few days before I go back...maybe the Saturday heat will get these trees to produce some shade, and I can find enough for a meal.


----------



## wade

Regionnaire said:


> Was out for about 4 hours this morning. Found around 8-10, all in 1 spot. They were just starting out, and I didn't bother to pick them...didn't dig for any, either. Saw some other fungi in the same area, but nowhere else.
> 
> The trees in the forests look far from ready, in contrast to standalone and perimeter. Redbud and ash trees are just now waking up, with maple and crabapples slightly ahead. Elms and oaks are running last. Lake Michigan was warmer than the air last week, so things are farther along te closer you are to the lake.
> 
> Gonna give the forests a few days before I go back...maybe the Saturday heat will get these trees to produce some shade, and I can find enough for a meal.
> View attachment 42025
> View attachment 42026
> View attachment 42027
> View attachment 42028
> View attachment 42029
> View attachment 42030
> View attachment 42031
> View attachment 42032
> View attachment 42033


Thank You for Such Accurate information & Pictures, and Reporting it for all of Us..


----------



## jslwalls

Public Hunting Areas


Edinburgh, IN 46124 812-526-2051 Blue Grass FWA Contact Sugar Ridge FWA Chinook FWA Contact Deer Creek FWA Crosley FWA 2010 S. Linton, IN 47441 812-512-9185 Hillenbrand FWA Contact Goose Pond FWA Hovey Lake FWA 8401 SR 69 S. Howe, IN 46746 260-367-2164 Splinter Ridge FWA Contact Crosley FWA Sugar…




www.eregulations.com


----------



## elmgirl

noskydaddy said:


> Michigan is slow yet if that helps.


Michigan is not an option this time around anyway were heading up there May 5th. Think we'll stay in Indiana but just go south a bit, our area where we live and hunt is just behind this year🙄 I think maybe the most it's been in awhile. Hopefully we get to have a good season but if bi polar Indiana decides to wing it into the hi temps it might make for a short fast one


----------



## Regionnaire

elmgirl said:


> Michigan is not an option this time around anyway were heading up there May 5th. Think we'll stay in Indiana but just go south a bit, our area where we live and hunt is just behind this year. I think maybe the most it's been in awhile. Hopefully we get to have a good season but if bi polar Indiana decides to wing it into the hi temps it might make for a short fast one


Up this way, we get 4 nice days before it's back to below normal temps...very frustrating. Tuesday and Wednesday nights might dip below freezing again.

Outside of this weekend, it's looking like NWI and MI are going to be sub 70 degrees until the third week of May...once these freezing temps pass, that could be a blessing (if it holds up).


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> Thank You for Such Accurate information & Pictures, and Reporting it for all of Us..


Sure thing. I briefly walked 5 spots, and was early for all of them.


----------



## rick

emarler said:


> @wade (and all the others on here who have been at this a while)
> 
> As I read all the posts about temperatures and precipitation amounts, I'm curious, what's the longest morel season you've experienced in your life time?


My longest stretch of picking in one season in KY was in 2017 from 3/3 (the earliest I have ever found one) to 4/17. The last 4 seasons lasted 30, 30, 33 and 30 days each. Pretty consistent getting 1 month of picking. I found my 1st one this year on 3/21 and was still finding today. Hoping to get at least another week or 2 out of this season!


----------



## jim_t57

elmgirl said:


> Michigan is not an option this time around anyway were heading up there May 5th. Think we'll stay in Indiana but just go south a bit, our area where we live and hunt is just behind this year🙄 I think maybe the most it's been in awhile. Hopefully we get to have a good season but if bi polar Indiana decides to wing it into the hi temps it might make for a short fast one


I agree with you on being behind in these areas and the hot temps coming. Luckily it's just a couple days. Dogwoods haven't quite started blooming so ..... not sure. I always base my yellows and greys on the dogwood flower from the ball stage to petal drop. Strange season so far. Maybe southeast ?


----------



## elmgirl

jim_t57 said:


> I agree with you on being behind in these areas and the hot temps coming. Luckily it's just a couple days. Dogwoods haven't quite started blooming so ..... not sure. I always base my yellows and greys on the dogwood flower from the ball stage to petal drop. Strange season so far. Maybe southeast ?


Strange season indeed...I have found some in owen county on 3 different occasions yet my 2 early never fail spots have had nothing. I love everyone's knowledge on how they base their seasons, when I was little my kin folk would always say when theres turkeys n turtles 🤣 I on the other hand am just a wing it type a person I'm in the woods winter spring summer and fall I've seen morels do just about everything, grow in the water, outta the sides of trees, in the gravel definitely seen em in the ground when the soil temps were not 50 degrees 🤔 one year Jeremiah and I was in Wisconsin camping (not hunting shrooms) went for a walk it was freezing cold out it eventually started freezing rain, then snowing and we just stumbled upon...yep morels. So I just wing it you never know what their gonna do. My aunt lived in the boondocks her whole life hill Billy as can be swears she found a mushroom at Mallory lake once at the end of June says one day shes gonna find the picture🤣


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

wade said:


> View attachment 41825
> 
> View attachment 41826


BADASS PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! @guff76 🏌️‍♂️🏌️‍♂️Brandishing the Iron🏌️‍♀️🏌️‍♀️


----------



## jim_t57

elmgirl said:


> Strange season indeed...I have found some in owen county on 3 different occasions yet my 2 early never fail spots have had nothing. I love everyone's knowledge on how they base their seasons, when I was little my kin folk would always say when theres turkeys n turtles 🤣 I on the other hand am just a wing it type a person I'm in the woods winter spring summer and fall I've seen morels do just about everything, grow in the water, outta the sides of trees, in the gravel definitely seen em in the ground when the soil temps were not 50 degrees 🤔 one year Jeremiah and I was in Wisconsin camping (not hunting shrooms) went for a walk it was freezing cold out it eventually started freezing rain, then snowing and we just stumbled upon...yep morels. So I just wing it you never know what their gonna do. My aunt lived in the boondocks her whole life hill Billy as can be swears she found a mushroom at Mallory lake once at the end of June says one day shes gonna find the picture🤣





When oak leaves are as big as squirrel ears. When the spring crescent moon holds water its time for morels. etc. 🙂


----------



## wade

Nothing


----------



## cwlake

Regionnaire said:


> Up this way, we get 4 nice days before it's back to below normal temps...very frustrating. Tuesday and Wednesday nights might dip below freezing again.
> 
> Outside of this weekend, it's looking like NWI and MI are going to be sub 70 degrees until the third week of May...once these freezing temps pass, that could be a blessing (if it holds up).


Same weather in the NE corner except we only get 2 days of good then back to cold. I love sub 70's in May! went for a walk wed. and didn't see a single bud on mature trees.


----------



## jim_t57

Couple hour hunt back at MM, before an appt. Guess I shouldn't leave mushrooms to find mushrooms. Little terrapin ate the tops off two and was headed for another. Mixed bag today.






























The weekend should see many bootprints. Good luck!


----------



## jim_t57

Forgot one.


----------



## Robinbluebird

Still haven't found much here. The woods need to be greener







with @wade @guff76 @jashroomer


----------



## shroomsearcher

elmgirl said:


> Michigan is not an option this time around anyway were heading up there May 5th. Think we'll stay in Indiana but just go south a bit, our area where we live and hunt is just behind this year🙄 I think maybe the most it's been in awhile. Hopefully we get to have a good season but if bi polar Indiana decides to wing it into the hi temps it might make for a short fast one


Saw that the blacks are beginning to flush in southern Ohio. Ohio is bi-polar as well. It's like 2 different states. There's Ohio south of I-70 and Ohio north of I-70


----------



## elmgirl

Well today went pretty good other than my shoe issues🙄 my mushroom shoes are currently caked in mud so thought I'd wear my hiking shoes however, they are my descent only hiking shoes (meaning I only wear them hiking down mountains to help with the loss of my toenails cause that crap hurts) I guess I never realized they dont fit so well without wool socks so had there been anyone else with us in the woods today...well they'd have got some good laughs lost my shoes more times than I could count at one point I was so mad I was struggling to climb a mudslide hill and both shoes slid down - I had to go back down to get em and stepped on a doggone briar needles to say I marched my pouty self to the car for a water, snack and break n about 15 min later here comes Jeremiah with a shirt full of shrooms 😡 I knew those sycamores we were heading to was gonna have some but oh well I still didn't do too bad myself today. ( I picked and will count my peckerheads today just so I dont fall to far behind in numbers since ya know we are always competing🤣) I'll post pics tomorrow just for reference we hunted just an hour south of cloverdale but are now currently heading down to hunt near the ohio river where I hunted with my 
GPA, uncle'sn cousins when I was little. Still have some family there in Harrison county haven't hunted there for morels anyway, in years we will pitch a tent tonight, then while sleepy head Jeremiah sleeps in imma hit the woods at the crack of dawn and try to make up for those 15 or so nice ones he got off those sycamores. Still got mixed thoughts on this season seems like it stayed a lil too cold too long here where we normally hunted and didn't find many greys last week but today the yellows are up, unfortunately I think in some spots it's just not gonna be a big number year. Hoping however that's not the case. One thing 4 sure with the heat today the ticks were HORRENDOUS 😡 Happy hunting everyone hope everyone has a successful weekend!


----------



## jim_t57

elmgirl said:


> Well today went pretty good other than my shoe issues🙄 my mushroom shoes are currently caked in mud so thought I'd wear my hiking shoes however, they are my descent only hiking shoes (meaning I only wear them hiking down mountains to help with the loss of my toenails cause that crap hurts) I guess I never realized they dont fit so well without wool socks so had there been anyone else with us in the woods today...well they'd have got some good laughs lost my shoes more times than I could count at one point I was so mad I was struggling to climb a mudslide hill and both shoes slid down - I had to go back down to get em and stepped on a doggone briar needles to say I marched my pouty self to the car for a water, snack and break n about 15 min later here comes Jeremiah with a shirt full of shrooms 😡 I knew those sycamores we were heading to was gonna have some but oh well I still didn't do too bad myself today. ( I picked and will count my peckerheads today just so I dont fall to far behind in numbers since ya know we are always competing🤣) I'll post pics tomorrow just for reference we hunted just an hour south of cloverdale but are now currently heading down to hunt near the ohio river where I hunted with my
> GPA, uncle'sn cousins when I was little. Still have some family there in Harrison county haven't hunted there for morels anyway, in years we will pitch a tent tonight, then while sleepy head Jeremiah sleeps in imma hit the woods at the crack of dawn and try to make up for those 15 or so nice ones he got off those sycamores. Still got mixed thoughts on this season seems like it stayed a lil too cold too long here where we normally hunted and didn't find many greys last week but today the yellows are up, unfortunately I think in some spots it's just not gonna be a big number year. Hoping however that's not the case. One thing 4 sure with the heat today the ticks were HORRENDOUS 😡 Happy hunting everyone hope everyone has a successful weekend!


Good luck you two. The south seems to be hot right now.


----------



## golddustshroomin

Hey guys I hope you all are doing well! I had a killer fall finding chickens, sheephead, and lionsmane…. The sheephead growing straight out of a dead fallen tree was pretty epic! Never saw that before! And the giant lionsmane I found was in the middle of a neighborhood. I knocked on the door to ask if I could take it and no one answered. Hesitant but determined I took that beautiful thing & it was soooooo delicious! I was a little afraid the cops would be called but what would they book me for? Mushroom heist? 🤣🤣🤣
This spring ehhhh went to my early spots last weekend and not even a baby. Last year I found my first babies 4/11 and honestly I thought it was colder. Have the next 13 days off to hunt so fingers crossed! Pretty sure I broke some ribs on my back but that’s not gonna stop me! If I stay stoned hopefully won’t hurt so bad… Happy hunting to all!!!


----------



## golddustshroomin

Few more of the chickens and sorry for the double pics. This platform is a little ancient…


----------



## guff76

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> BADASS PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! @guff76 🏌️‍♂️🏌️‍♂️Brandishing the Iron🏌️‍♀️🏌️‍♀️


Lol I must just be known as the iron club man


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

guff76 said:


> Lol I must just be known as the iron club man


Yeah I remember the post w/ @Inthewild 4 or 5 yrs ago. Was a lurker for years, way back when.. but damn sure made it to Goodwill & Garage sales for used clubs after reading it! Here I was looking at Wade's pic and laughed theres his iron club! Lmao! That is a Really Good pic of You Fellas Silhouettes! The Hunters Shadows!


----------



## guff76

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Yeah I remember the post w/ @Inthewild 4 or 5 yrs ago. Was a lurker for years, way back when.. but damn sure made it to Goodwill & Garage sales for used clubs after reading it! Here I was looking at Wade's pic and laughed theres his iron club! Lmao! That is a Really Good pic of You Fellas Silhouettes! The Hunters Shadows!


Lol that's awesome, glad to see we have another follower of the iron. Happy shrooming to ya


----------



## jim_t57

golddustshroomin said:


> Hey guys I hope you all are doing well! I had a killer fall finding chickens, sheephead, and lionsmane…. The sheephead growing straight out of a dead fallen tree was pretty epic! Never saw that before! And the giant lionsmane I found was in the middle of a neighborhood. I knocked on the door to ask if I could take it and no one answered. Hesitant but determined I took that beautiful thing & it was soooooo delicious! I was a little afraid the cops would be called but what would they book me for? Mushroom heist? 🤣🤣🤣
> This spring ehhhh went to my early spots last weekend and not even a baby. Last year I found my first babies 4/11 and honestly I thought it was colder. Have the next 13 days off to hunt so fingers crossed! Pretty sure I broke some ribs on my back but that’s not gonna stop me! If I stay stoned hopefully won’t hurt so bad… Happy hunting to all!!!
> View attachment 42084
> View attachment 42085
> View attachment 42085
> View attachment 42086
> View attachment 42087
> View attachment 42088
> View attachment 42087
> View attachment 42089
> View attachment 42090


Fabulous pics! Should help anyone wanting edible mushroom I.D.


----------



## Msmorels

Miami county on the board! My husband and dog found these today! Perfect weather!


----------



## wade

Guff76 Crossing Over into the Big Beaver and immediately finds, 🍄🍄🍄Nothing x 6🍄🍄🍄


----------



## emarler

Beautiful country! What a blessing to have a hobby that gets us out in the woods!


----------



## wade

Here is a Turtle 🐢 who even on this all day sun Early Southern slope..has only finally today decided to venture 1 foot away from its hole..
A very distinct indicator that we are still at least 2 days Early


----------



## wade

These could grow more


----------



## jslwalls

Well, I didn’t get skunked but I’ll probably give it a few days before I try again


----------



## Mtmike79

34 more fresh blacks


----------



## PORT

On the board in Ham. Cty. Only halves today but after a long wait, I'll take them. Shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## emarler

I think I need to move to Indiana. Y'all have turtles. And Wade.


----------



## elmgirl

Definitely more ticks than anything


----------



## elmgirl




----------



## shroomsearcher

golddustshroomin said:


> Hey guys I hope you all are doing well! I had a killer fall finding chickens, sheephead, and lionsmane…. The sheephead growing straight out of a dead fallen tree was pretty epic! Never saw that before! And the giant lionsmane I found was in the middle of a neighborhood. I knocked on the door to ask if I could take it and no one answered. Hesitant but determined I took that beautiful thing & it was soooooo delicious! I was a little afraid the cops would be called but what would they book me for? Mushroom heist? 🤣🤣🤣
> This spring ehhhh went to my early spots last weekend and not even a baby. Last year I found my first babies 4/11 and honestly I thought it was colder. Have the next 13 days off to hunt so fingers crossed! Pretty sure I broke some ribs on my back but that’s not gonna stop me! If I stay stoned hopefully won’t hurt so bad… Happy hunting to all!!!
> View attachment 42084
> View attachment 42085
> View attachment 42085
> View attachment 42086
> View attachment 42087
> View attachment 42088
> View attachment 42087
> View attachment 42089
> View attachment 42090


You're second and third pics are, without a doubt, the "mushroomiest" pics I have ever seen in my life! It must have been stunning to come across that!


----------



## wade

Brought some Ramps home,
but Only bout 12 Morels


----------



## wade

emarler said:


> I think I need to move to Indiana. Y'all have turtles. And Wade.


Yep it is Nice here.. @elmarler Where do you live Near


----------



## emarler

@wade

Way out in Idaho. No turtles (nor Wade) out here, we have bears, moose, elk, deer, mountain lions, wolves, etc. And hopefully a morel or two. 

Regrettably, we have not ramps.


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> I agree with you on being behind in these areas and the hot temps coming. Luckily it's just a couple days. Dogwoods haven't quite started blooming so ..... not sure. I always base my yellows and greys on the dogwood flower from the ball stage to petal drop. Strange season so far. Maybe southeast ?


Yep ..I Agree,.. thats the main thing we figured out after Hunting for two days .. Its a Strange Weird Season,.. let's hope it Really Kicks Ass before it's Over


----------



## jashroomer

So, tried to get to my spot and Morgan Monroe but 69 confused me and Waze wasn’t working so I ended up hunting for two hours and the forestry nothing to report. Hunted near and Monrovia , my sis hooked me up w a spot found one. And then went on a run , mini in two weeks, and 1/2 a mile from my house,found my first black in 25 + years 1 inch from the road. At first glance thought that looks like a mushroom but too dark what is it stopped and low and behold. Thongs are early my friends be patient.


----------



## guff76

jashroomer said:


> So, tried to get to my spot and Morgan Monroe but 69 confused me and Waze wasn’t working so I ended up hunting for two hours and the forestry nothing to report. Hunted near and Monrovia , my sis hooked me up w a spot found one. And then went on a run , mini in two weeks, and 1/2 a mile from my house,found my first black in 25 + years 1 inch from the road. At first glance thought that looks like a mushroom but too dark what is it stopped and low and behold. Thongs are early my friends be patient.
> View attachment 42147
> View attachment 42148
> View attachment 42149
> View attachment 42150
> View attachment 42151
> View attachment 42152


Well congrats, still have yet to find a black, keep checking trees that people talk about, but no go so far. One of these days it'll happen


----------



## Kokomorel

It’s a beautiful morning time to hit the woods. Come on you can’t find them in bed lol. Good luck everyone and happy shroomin


----------



## Regionnaire

Took my nephew out this morning and found 14 little guys in 2 different spots close to the Porter/La Porte County northern border. I found other fungi near the morels, but nowhere else. I think it's still going to be at least 4-5 days before the trees start producing in numbers.

I did get one nice "@wade" sign, though...we ran into a huge snapping turtle.


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Got out for about 2 hours today until it became toooo windy!! Only found 1 small gray in Marion County.


----------



## noskydaddy

emarler said:


> @wade
> 
> Way out in Idaho. No turtles (nor Wade) out here, we have bears, moose, elk, deer, mountain lions, wolves, etc. And hopefully a morel or two.
> 
> Regrettably, we have not ramps.


My old man has lived in Northern ID for 30+ years. Some beautiful country. 
He hunts the burn areas for morels but I'm sure you know about that.


----------



## r0ck3m333

Meanwhile in Kansas City


----------



## wade

Finished up these Ramps on a beef & Cheddar sausage dog 🌭 & bun


----------



## wade

r0ck3m333 said:


> Meanwhile in Kansas City
> View attachment 42195


Daaah uuuhm Yuuum Yum..
Kansas City here I come...... well someday 🤠


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall...
Wade here...
Does / Has Any of us Ever have a moment of trouble trying to identify a Tree or Trees ?
I do... I do 🤠
Now when I was a 7 year old boy scout there was Nothing More important... and I knew 🌳 🌲 🌴
But as I grew up .. along the way Other things gained priorities in my head..
Like Hunting Dogs, Cars, Girls, 🎶 , Concerts,
Girls, Beer 🍺 Working, Money 💰 🤑 Women, Trucks, Smoke 🚬 Working, Hunting, Business, Whiskey, Farming .🚜
So many things,.. Things and More Things..
Now I do know a lot of trees 🌳 still..
So I thought it would be Cool for any of us that come across an Absolutely beautiful Perfect example of a tree of any type..
Please take time to get a really good picture or two of it or them...
post here for All of Us to Enjoy and have a wonderful Refreshing ..Mind full of Tree Identification
Now if any of us should make a mistake let's make an effort to Extra Politely help adjust & add to the Identification, ok No Pressure Man...✌🐸 
Here's One Absolute Identification to get us started
_Elm tree_..
exactly what type of Elm, im not sure.
But it's often referred to as "Red Elm" because of the Redish inside color of its Peeling / falling off Bark, this and the distinctive " V or Y " where it branches towards the Top, 
And Noticeable that at the Base, the Roots begin to grow out like big feet as they find there way into the ground make this an Easy to identify "Elm tree"


----------



## r0ck3m333

Me and my identical twin brother are Eagle Scouts right on Wade troop 492 Independence Missouri


----------



## golddustshroomin

shroomsearcher said:


> You're second and third pics are, without a doubt, the "mushroomiest" pics I have ever seen in my life! It must have been stunning to come across that!


Lol it was very blissfully mushroomie!!! This past fall was pretty epic!!!!


----------



## elmgirl

emarler said:


> @wade
> 
> Way out in Idaho. No turtles (nor Wade) out here, we have bears, moose, elk, deer, mountain lions, wolves, etc. And hopefully a morel or two.
> 
> Regrettably, we have not ramps.


But you have MOOSE, ELK AND BEARS!


----------



## cwlake

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 42125
> 
> View attachment 42124
> 
> 34 more fresh blacks
> View attachment 42123





wade said:


> Howdy Yall...
> Wade here...
> Does / Has Any of us Ever have a moment of trouble trying to identify a Tree or Trees ?
> I do... I do 🤠
> Now when I was a 7 year old boy scout there was Nothing More important... and I knew 🌳 🌲 🌴
> But as I grew up .. along the way Other things gained priorities in my head..
> Like Hunting Dogs, Cars, Girls, 🎶 , Concerts,
> Girls, Beer 🍺 Working, Money 💰 🤑 Women, Trucks, Smoke 🚬 Working, Hunting, Business, Whiskey, Farming .🚜
> So many things,.. Things and More Things..
> Now I do know a lot of trees 🌳 still..
> So I thought it would be Cool for any of us that come across an Absolutely beautiful Perfect example of a tree of any type..
> Please take time to get a really good picture or two of it or them...
> post here for All of Us to Enjoy and have a wonderful Refreshing ..Mind full of Tree Identification
> Now if any of us should make a mistake let's make an effort to Extra Politely help adjust & add to the Identification, ok No Pressure Man...✌🐸
> Here's One Absolute Identification to get us started
> _Elm tree_..
> exactly what type of Elm, im not sure.
> View attachment 42200


Good idea Wade! Looks like a small Sycamore just to the left and a small wild cherry just left of that.


----------



## jashroomer

cwlake said:


> Good idea Wade! Looks like a small Sycamore just to the left and a small wild cherry just left of that.


Beech? and Cherry to the left.

Warm soil and lots of rain for the first part of the day, looks great outside.


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> Howdy Yall...
> Wade here...
> Does / Has Any of us Ever have a moment of trouble trying to identify a Tree or Trees ?
> I do... I do 🤠
> Now when I was a 7 year old boy scout there was Nothing More important... and I knew 🌳 🌲 🌴
> But as I grew up .. along the way Other things gained priorities in my head..
> Like Hunting Dogs, Cars, Girls, 🎶 , Concerts,
> Girls, Beer 🍺 Working, Money 💰 🤑 Women, Trucks, Smoke 🚬 Working, Hunting, Business, Whiskey, Farming .🚜
> So many things,.. Things and More Things..
> Now I do know a lot of trees 🌳 still..
> So I thought it would be Cool for any of us that come across an Absolutely beautiful Perfect example of a tree of any type..
> Please take time to get a really good picture or two of it or them...
> post here for All of Us to Enjoy and have a wonderful Refreshing ..Mind full of Tree Identification
> Now if any of us should make a mistake let's make an effort to Extra Politely help adjust & add to the Identification, ok No Pressure Man...✌🐸
> Here's One Absolute Identification to get us started
> _Elm tree_..
> exactly what type of Elm, im not sure.
> View attachment 42200


White Ash


----------



## scoondog

wade said:


> Yep ..I Agree,.. thats the main thing we figured out after Hunting for two days .. Its a Strange Weird Season,.. let's hope it Really Kicks Ass before it's Over


walked way to much this weekend to only find one, plan on mushroom hunting with a gun for 3 or 4 days this coming weekend , should be as good as it gets, I gave this one back to the mushroom gods as a sacrifice


----------



## scoondog

guff76 said:


> Well congrats, still have yet to find a black, keep checking trees that people talk about, but no go so far. One of these days it'll happen


Same


----------



## parrothead

Guys and Gals dont forget Wed Turkey Season Opens.


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> White Ash
> View attachment 42219
> View attachment 42220


Oh yeah..thats what I'm talking bout


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Got out today after the rain passed and found another 5, Marion county.


----------



## Jtr

The warm and wet weekend definitely got things started up here, but the cold forecast over the next weeks will keep them small… Checked on two of my spots one public and one private…These photos are from the public spot so I grabbed everything thing I saw, there is still some new growth coming up…The private spot is going to be the mother load… I left all those to go another week but the were everywhere in all stages of growth definitely going to be multiple flushes… Wade you might be on to something with the “100 year hunt”… We are at least a week and a half behind last years dates up here… But the fun has definitely started, Happy Hunting Friends!!!


----------



## jashroomer

So after work went to a small woods a walking trail goes thru, thought I would finally check it out. It’s only 3-5 acres but loaded w elms, big,small, dead, they are the predominant tree, lots of big dead ash. Doesn’t look like anyone else bothers to crawl in there. Found these, hopefully more to come.


----------



## jim_t57

Is anybody here in central In. excited to get out tomorrow? In my humble opinion I think this will be the day! Dogwoods are in varying stages everywhere I look. My son and I will be out early in the morning! I expect to see many reports tomorrow evening unless they are too busy cleaning and storing what they found. Smiles. Good luck!


----------



## elmgirl

I get moody when I dont get to get out in the woods 🙄 it's only been 2 days... have to work 8-3:30 tomorrow but gonna duck in the woods for atleast 30-45min somewhere in putnamville since I'll be working there. Somehow Jeremiah and I are going to have 5 kids this weekend and guess what they get to do?🤣
Camp and mushroom hunt! Ages 11,10, 6, 5, 4 this should be interesting! Jeremiah has the upper hand this week he was off today and off tomorrow 😡😡😡 guess I'll have to hit it hard on friday got my eye on a new spot 
Tomorrow should be a good day for everyone that's gonna have the chance to get out


----------



## emarler

Those kids are in for a great time! Good luck to y'all!


----------



## JackButler38

Fort Wayne area, been searching but still too early for the big dawgs. I have 600 or so acres of timber hard to know where to start, they say look up? Anyone want to help me locate them, ill share my mess.


----------



## emarler

Here's a question for you folks that have been doing this a whole lot longer than I. I see folks putting their rinsed morels on newspaper to dry, does the newspaper ink not spread to the morels when it gets wet? I'm assuming it must not, but I'm curious!


----------



## TerreHaute34

Bout tripping over them today


----------



## parrothead

That is the best haul I have seen this year. Great Job.


----------



## noskydaddy

jashroomer said:


> So after work went to a small woods a walking trail goes thru, thought I would finally check it out. It’s only 3-5 acres but loaded w elms, big,small, dead, they are the predominant tree, lots of big dead ash. Doesn’t look like anyone else bothers to crawl in there. Found these, hopefully more to come.
> View attachment 42243


A forest full of Elm! What a beautiful and rare thing. Such a gorgous tree.


----------



## noskydaddy

JackButler38 said:


> Fort Wayne area, been searching but still too early for the big dawgs. I have 600 or so acres of timber hard to know where to start, they say look up? Anyone want to help me locate them, ill share my mess.


"They say look up..."

If someone said that to me I would think, _"_*hunt the tree." (WHERE)*

This time of year, though, it may also mean, _*"look at how much the tree has leafed out." (WHEN)*_

I think for someone who asks WHERE to start, 
then I would say hunt the tree.

So learning your trees is critcal because you can narrow down your search dramatically.

Can you speak to what kind of trees you have in the forest your hunting?


----------



## cwlake

JackButler38 said:


> Fort Wayne area, been searching but still too early for the big dawgs. I have 600 or so acres of timber hard to know where to start, they say look up? Anyone want to help me locate them, ill share my mess.


I work in the Fort and can help you out. I have over 50 years experience. Hunting for the right trees will lead to mushrooms. You can PM me on here if you'd like. the shrooms are just getting started up here. We still have 2 or 3 weeks to get out there.


----------



## guff76

me n the kid went out yesterday afternoon for a bit to mississenewa, he was excited n ready to get out. Didn't find any morels, but found some fresh pheasant backs. Not sure how hard this area got hit over the weekend. But either way was a good adventure for the both of us


----------



## elmgirl

Well had a cancellation first thing this morning at work so was able to check a few close spots, I'm really up in the air about this season NONE and I mean NONE of my good trees have given me anything not my elms, not my ash. Found 1 single today in Putnam co and it was a black🤔


----------



## elmgirl

TerreHaute34 said:


> Bout tripping over them today


Nice.


----------



## parrothead

I agree elmgirl I dont know what to think so far?


----------



## cwlake

guff76 said:


> View attachment 42252
> me n the kid went out yesterday afternoon for a bit to mississenewa, he was excited n ready to get out. Didn't find any morels, but found some fresh pheasant backs. Not sure how hard this area got hit over the weekend. But either way was a good adventure for the both of us





guff76 said:


> View attachment 42252
> me n the kid went out yesterday afternoon for a bit to mississenewa, he was excited n ready to get out. Didn't find any morels, but found some fresh pheasant backs. Not sure how hard this area got hit over the weekend. But either way was a good adventure for the both of us


where is his iron??? can't find anything without a 3 or 4 iron!


----------



## rockytop69

Elm girl it scares me a little when u2 not having whole lot of luck


----------



## rockytop69

Hope it turns around for yall


----------



## rockytop69

Nice shirt for all the shroomers out there who love the hunt


----------



## Kokomorel

rockytop69 said:


> Nice shirt for all the shroomers out there who love the hunt


Very cool


----------



## jim_t57

elmgirl said:


> Well had a cancellation first thing this morning at work so was able to check a few close spots, I'm really up in the air about this season NONE and I mean NONE of my good trees have given me anything not my elms, not my ash. Found 1 single today in Putnam co and it was a black🤔
> View attachment 42257


Very confused at Putnam today. Found 6 but not in very good shape. Definitely not what I had hoped. Also saw a plant coming up (not sure what it is ) but is one I usually decide it"s close to being through in that spot. If I see Locust trees blooming I'll probably faint. Lol.


----------



## Regionnaire

This year is starting to remind me of 2018.

I'm done with my obligations for the day, so I'm going to head on over to Lake County for a short walk. It'll be my first time checking on their progress, so I'll report back. It's cold and I don't expect to find anything, but that's never stopped me before.


----------



## jslwalls

elmgirl said:


> Well had a cancellation first thing this morning at work so was able to check a few close spots, I'm really up in the air about this season NONE and I mean NONE of my good trees have given me anything not my elms, not my ash. Found 1 single today in Putnam co and it was a black🤔
> View attachment 42257


I’m experiencing the same thing Elm Girl. I just spent hours checking all my great trees and nothing like normal, maybe manage 30. It’s April 26! for crying out loud. I’m still not give up hope thou. The woods doesn’t look quite right yet, close thou, and all my finds were on south facing slopes. However, if I continue at the pace I’m going this will go down as the second worst year for me. Let’s hope that doesn’t happen for both us.

Definitely timed myvacation wrong


----------



## elmgirl

jslwalls said:


> I’m experiencing the same thing Elm Girl. I just spent hours checking all my great trees and nothing like normal, maybe manage 30. It’s April 26! for crying out loud. I’m still not give up hope thou. The woods doesn’t look quite right yet, close thou, and all my finds were on south facing slopes. However, if I continue at the pace I’m going this will go down as the second worst year for me. Let’s hope that doesn’t happen for both us.
> 
> Definitely timed myvacation wrong


Frustrating to say the least...its this Indiana bi polar weather just when you think its gonna be a good season🙄 and the greys I've been finding have been on hickory and not my elm or ash 🤔


----------



## Kokomorel

Well I did better than I thought I would still looks a little early up here. Found them on high ground on the east side of the woods one tree. It’s my wife’s first year of morel hunting so I let her pick most of them. We still left 3 times as much to grow. She had fun and I enjoyed her company Lucy had a blast too. Good luck everyone it’s been a tuff start to the year happy shroomin


----------



## Kokomorel

Just glad to have enough for a meal Finally lol


----------



## rockytop69

Kokomorel said:


> Just glad to have enough for a meal Finally lol


Nothing beats fresh shrooms in the pan!!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

emarler said:


> Here's a question for you folks that have been doing this a whole lot longer than I. I see folks putting their rinsed morels on newspaper to dry, does the newspaper ink not spread to the morels when it gets wet? I'm assuming it must not, but I'm curious!


I wouldn't know, I dry mine on paper towels, or regular towels. The thing is newspaper inks these days are all vegetable based, even the colored inks. There used to be a thing in the past, not to use colored newprint as mulch around any vegetable plants. You didn't want those chemicals in your veggies. It's all good now, use any newprint you want.


----------



## jslwalls

That’s hunting from 10 to 5 o’clock, what the heck is going on, bad? Early?


----------



## jim_t57

Kokomorel said:


> Well I did better than I thought I would still looks a little early up here. Found them on high ground on the east side of the woods one tree. It’s my wife’s first year of morel hunting so I let her pick most of them. We still left 3 times as much to grow. She had fun and I enjoyed her company Lucy had a blast too. Good luck everyone it’s been a tuff start to the year happy shroomin
> View attachment 42264
> View attachment 42265
> View attachment 42266
> View attachment 42267


 Pretty shrooms!


----------



## jim_t57

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 42268
> That’s hunting from 10 to 5 o’clock, what the heck is going on, bad? Early?
> [/Q
> Experienced ,but pretty clueless this year so far. Not giving up hope yet. I'm sure you will do the same. Just glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## elmgirl

Well tomorrow I'm taking some of our small weekend finds to one of my customers I cant wait to give em to them, they are an older couple who used to love mushroom hunting together but he can no longer walk long distances. Last year I took em at 9 in the morning and they cooked em up right then🤣


----------



## Kokomorel

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 42268
> That’s hunting from 10 to 5 o’clock, what the heck is going on, bad? Early?


Crazy start to the season just hope it doesn’t stay this way


----------



## noskydaddy

elmgirl said:


> Well tomorrow I'm taking some of our small weekend finds to one of my customers I cant wait to give em to them, they are an older couple who used to love mushroom hunting together but he can no longer walk long distances. Last year I took em at 9 in the morning and they cooked em up right then🤣


I think I've mentioned I don't LOVE to eat mushrooms: I like them and I am _slowly_ getting into them more as I've made some great dishes with morels, chickens, and hen of the woods. 

That being said, sharing them with people whom can't really get them is pure joy! People love mushrooms and watching their faces is a real gift! _KUDOS @elmgirl!_


----------



## Regionnaire

Wow, is Lake County behind! I checked a control burn area (last year) and another small forest. Both have trees that are a good 4-5 days behind Porter and La Porte (which still need this weekend to be pushing out numbers). Even the ramps and mayapples were running late.


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Wow, is Lake County behind! I checked a control burn area (last year) and another small forest. Both have trees that are a good 4-5 days behind Porter and La Porte (which still need this weekend to be pushing out numbers). Even the ramps and mayapples were running late.
> 
> View attachment 42280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42282


My lake county spots are on fire… My porter/la Porte spots are slow and questionable… Wanna trade?🤣… I’m kinda scared to check my berrien areas till atleast another week or two…


----------



## Regionnaire

So I left Lake and stopped at a Porter spot for blacks on my way home. Redbuds were starting up, and there were some leaves forming on the mature trees. Looks like it'll still need a few warm nights, but it's getting closer.

I will probably stay away until this weekend unless I choose to search near Lake Michigan on Friday, which is the only area showing real promise for me at the moment. I started finding some a little before dusk, but forgot where 2 were that I didn't initially pick. Combined with the ones I found Sunday, I now have a snack's worth...gonna cook 'em tomorrow.


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> My lake county spots are on fire… My porter/la Porte spots are slow and questionable… Wanna trade?🤣… I’m kinda scared to check my berrien areas till atleast another week or two…


Don't know where you are looking, but I was south of IN-6 in Lake County. All of my spots need more shade, but it looked to me like the MI/IN border was closer than my inland spots.


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Don't know where you are looking, but I was south of IN-6 in Lake County. All of my spots need more shade, but it looked to me like the MI/IN border was closer than my inland spots.
> [/QUOTE


My lake county spots are well covered… My border spots are usually later, but my Mi ramp area is getting the first visit this weekend… It’s 20 acres of a ramp carpet, 20lbs in an hour is my usual visit… After three visits I’m ramped out, pesto and pickled ramps for the whole year…


----------



## guff76

cwlake said:


> where is his iron??? can't find anything without a 3 or 4 iron!


Lol we didn't have alot of time n we took off in a hurry, his was in the shed. Probably just as well cause he was having fun throwing sticks in the river. Them irons don't float so well lol


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Well tomorrow I'm taking some of our small weekend finds to one of my customers I cant wait to give em to them, they are an older couple who used to love mushroom hunting together but he can no longer walk long distances. Last year I took em at 9 in the morning and they cooked em up right then🤣


I do the same thing, get some for the older lady that lets me deer hunt her woods and a friend of mine mom. It's amazing what a morel will do to a person, every time I hand the bag to them their faces just light up with big smiles. With this crazy year am just hoping that will be able to find enough, but either way they will get some no matter what, cause it gives me happiness


----------



## guff76

@emarler I think the deal with the newspaper is more cause it gives a date n a general location of where found


----------



## wade

Is Anyone Else up, can't sleep getting everything Ready to be in the woods at sun up🌄 and Hunt till Sun down 🌇🤠✌🌠🍄🐢🍄🐸🍄


----------



## jashroomer

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 42268
> That’s hunting from 10 to 5 o’clock, what the heck is going on, bad? Early?


I'm going with things are somewhat behind. The cold stretches haven't been too bad, don't think they stopped things, just slowed them down. I get worked up early and patience goes out the window. Hopeful we all have full bags soon.


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Is Anyone Else up, can't sleep getting everything Ready to be in the woods at sun up🌄 and Hunt till Sun down 🌇🤠✌🌠🍄🐢🍄🐸🍄


I’m up but unfortunately going to work Have a great day and fill them bags I’ll be in the woods by 4 this afternoon. Good Luck


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> I'm going with things are somewhat behind. The cold stretches haven't been too bad, don't think they stopped things, just slowed them down. I get worked up early and patience goes out the window. Hopeful we all have full bags soon.


Your right on point from my last year’s pics we are running 7 to 10 days behind. Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## emarler

wade said:


> Is Anyone Else up, can't sleep getting everything Ready to be in the woods at sun up🌄 and Hunt till Sun down 🌇🤠✌🌠🍄🐢🍄🐸🍄


Have a great hunt, Wade!


----------



## wade

Nothing N Never Found


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Nothing N Never Found


Cool hope you find nothing all day


----------



## wade

Green Camp


----------



## scoondog

elmgirl said:


> Well tomorrow I'm taking some of our small weekend finds to one of my customers I cant wait to give em to them, they are an older couple who used to love mushroom hunting together but he can no longer walk long distances. Last year I took em at 9 in the morning and they cooked em up right then🤣


That's great, the thrill is in the find, there is nothing better than to see the smiles on elder outdoorsman (women) when you give them some fresh fish or mushrooms knowing how much they miss getting out there themselves, you made there day


----------



## jslwalls

Kokomorel said:


> Well I did better than I thought I would still looks a little early up here. Found them on high ground on the east side of the woods one tree. It’s my wife’s first year of morel hunting so I let her pick most of them. We still left 3 times as much to grow. She had fun and I enjoyed her company Lucy had a blast too. Good luck everyone it’s been a tuff start to the year happy shroomin
> View attachment 42264
> View attachment 42265
> View attachment 42266
> View attachment 42267


Man those are good looking fresh greys


----------



## wade

Nothing at Bottom of Loud Holler and Snakes Run!!!


----------



## Kevin Burris

What county Wade?


----------



## Jtr

Happy Clump Day Folks… Good Luck Out There!


----------



## rockytop69

Nice pics guys best of continued luck


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> Happy Clump Day Folks… Good Luck Out There!


Did you find those closer to Lake Michigan? I was going to take a couple days off for my shoulder and knee, but if it's looking like that by the lake then I need to get my butt up to the shore...been meaning to hit Porter and Michigan City


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Did you find those closer to Lake Michigan? I was going to take a couple days off for my shoulder and knee, but if it's looking like that by the lake then I need to get my butt up to the shore...been meaning to hit Porter and Michigan City


Lake County south of 30…


----------



## Mtmike79

After Work for 2 hours found 58 allen county on the board


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> Lake County south of 30…


Thank you for that...I have yet to search anywhere south of 30, even though I should. Got a number of spots I haven't checked in years, and I found a small, but new forest preserve down that way. I'd like to make it out to LaSalle or Willow Slough more often, but there just isn't enough time in the day

Just so you know, what I've been finding has been north of IN-6. Normally, it's the other way around, but the nights have been warmer in a couple spots. 

Do you ever hop over to Illinois? I saw some great places not far from the border. One in particular caught my eye that I want to try to make it back to cuz it had perfect conditions, not to mention a ridiculous amount of ramps.


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Thank you for that...I have yet to search anywhere south of 30, even though I should. Got a number of spots I haven't checked in years, and I found a small, but new forest preserve down that way. I'd like to make it out to LaSalle or Willow Slough more often, but there just isn't enough time in the day
> 
> Just so you know, what I've been finding has been north of IN-6. Normally, it's the other way around, but the nights have been warmer in a couple spots.
> 
> Do you ever hop over to Illinois? I saw some great places not far from the border. One in particular caught my eye that I want to try to make it back to cuz it had perfect conditions, not to mention a ridiculous amount of ramps.


I do hunt Illinois but haven’t been in a couple of years, being a single dad kinda made travel hard… But with the boys getting older travel is back on the agenda… My aunt has a 660 acre farm in sesser with a 60 acre ancient apple orchard on it… No joke filling multiple five gallon buckets a day per person!!!… Definitely going next year for a long weekend…😉


----------



## PORT

I found these in the morning and waited until she got home from school to have her pick em.


----------



## Robinbluebird

Here is my first one. I was so excited to see this bad boy! The only one I found in the Neverfound.







We must had some MF pre-pickers. 🤬


----------



## mushroompizza

Regionnaire said:


> Thank you for that...I have yet to search anywhere south of 30, even though I should. Got a number of spots I haven't checked in years, and I found a small, but new forest preserve down that way. I'd like to make it out to LaSalle or Willow Slough more often, but there just isn't enough time in the day
> 
> Just so you know, what I've been finding has been north of IN-6. Normally, it's the other way around, but the nights have been warmer in a couple spots.
> 
> Do you ever hop over to Illinois? I saw some great places not far from the border. One in particular caught my eye that I want to try to make it back to cuz it had perfect conditions, not to mention a ridiculous amount of ramps.


Saw your other post too about checking out spots further up. Do you ever have issues with sand closer to the lake? I’m in Porter County; haven’t had a chance to really search yet this year, and I’m still pretty new to this, but I figured with the freezes that keep happening things might be a bit slower. I’ve found sandy shrooms north of 6 and that’s just such a pain.


----------



## Jtr

mushroompizza said:


> Saw your other post too about checking out spots further up. Do you ever have issues with sand closer to the lake? I’m in Porter County; haven’t had a chance to really search yet this year, and I’m still pretty new to this, but I figured with the freezes that keep happening things might be a bit slower. I’ve found sandy shrooms north of 6 and that’s just such a pain.


Slower yes, but the lake is 46 degrees right now… Stuff close to the lake will be fine, but we are 7-10 days behind last years date… I very rarely find them in sand, but sandy loam for sure… Do you operate a business in Valpo?…


----------



## Robinbluebird

Not even 2 dozen today. 







So glad to be finding them, though. #moreladdiction


----------



## shroomsearcher

guff76 said:


> I do the same thing, get some for the older lady that lets me deer hunt her woods and a friend of mine mom. It's amazing what a morel will do to a person, every time I hand the bag to them their faces just light up with big smiles. With this crazy year am just hoping that will be able to find enough, but either way they will get some no matter what, cause it gives me happiness


I'm trying to get my buddy into them so he can surprise his wife. She talked about going hunting with her Dad. We thought she meant morel hunting, and sought to capitalize on that knowledge. But, she was talking about rabbit and pheasant hunting. She and her Brother were the "hunting dogs"! Her Dad never showed anyone where he found morels. He'd finish a big breakfast, grab his basket and slip a flask of whiskey in his hip pocket. He'd return around lunchtime, well pickled and with a basket of morels!


----------



## Regionnaire

mushroompizza said:


> Saw your other post too about checking out spots further up. Do you ever have issues with sand closer to the lake? I’m in Porter County; haven’t had a chance to really search yet this year, and I’m still pretty new to this, but I figured with the freezes that keep happening things might be a bit slower. I’ve found sandy shrooms north of 6 and that’s just such a pain.


My go-to spots are clean as can be but yeah, if I'm really close, they tend to bring some of the beach back with them. The sand heats up with the sun, so it can be a good place to look early on, though. The nights at the lakeshore have been warmer than inland...they haven't dipped below freezing. That might have helped with new growth


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

You guys are making me want to run out of my house into the woods right now. Been waiting in Wisconsin for the morels to come but it's going to be a late year into June hear. In the last week I've scouted hundreds and hundreds of acres, and I think it may have paid off. There's not a lot of elms hear but I've found about 20-30 elms and lots of spots to check. Also, for a bonus I found a 3000-acre park that just got hit by a tornado 2-3 years ago so that's quite promising. Wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## Regionnaire

Damn! I've been searching Rosetta Stone...they have every language EXCEPT mushroom.


----------



## rockytop69

Found a few so it’s a start sunny top of the hill only place found any in Howard county


----------



## rockytop69

The pics double loaded sorry


----------



## Robinbluebird

I Hope someone can tell me what kind of tree this is & why is it white?


----------



## elmgirl

Robinbluebird said:


> Not even 2 dozen today.
> View attachment 42330
> So glad to be finding them, though. #moreladdiction


Is that polyporus in your container Robin


----------



## noskydaddy

mushroompizza said:


> Saw your other post too about checking out spots further up. Do you ever have issues with sand closer to the lake? I’m in Porter County; haven’t had a chance to really search yet this year, and I’m still pretty new to this, but I figured with the freezes that keep happening things might be a bit slower. I’ve found sandy shrooms north of 6 and that’s just such a pain.


Sand shrooms! They're real but entirely useless. CANNOT get the sand out. GRITSVILLE!!


----------



## emarler

@wade

Dying to hear how your hunt went today!

(complete with an abundance of your trademark emoji, of course)


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> Sand shrooms! They're real but entirely useless. CANNOT get the sand out. GRITSVILLE!!


Hey now, some of us had to live on sand shrooms during hard times...we had to eat what 'ol dad brought us and like it. lol


----------



## wade

emarler said:


> @wade
> 
> Dying to hear how your hunt went today!
> 
> (complete with an abundance of your trademark emoji, of course)


Very Enjoyable day and Weather, but only 22 shrooms, yet all were Fresh, Weird confusing season for me..I don't know if is all just a running behind slow popping..or if this is all we will get🤠✌🌠🔮 Need Rain Now🌦


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Very Enjoyable day and Weather, but only 22 shrooms, yet all were Fresh, Weird confusing season for me..I don't know if is all just a running behind slow popping..or if this is all we will get🤠✌🌠🔮 Need Rain Now🌦


I think this rain coming will be the tell all... it's either gonna bring a good flush or were just gonna be gathering stragglers here n there🙄 but at this point it's a waiting game


----------



## Regionnaire

elmgirl said:


> I think this rain coming will be the tell all... it's either gonna bring a good flush or were just gonna be gathering stragglers here n there🙄 but at this point it's a waiting game


If the trees down there are anything like up here, then there's plenty of hunting still to be had. Higher overnight temps from here on out.

I might as well go out and walk tomorrow...sitting down hurts my shoulder more, and this is like the fourth time I got online to talk about mushrooms today. lol


----------



## elmgirl

Regionnaire said:


> If the trees down there are anything like up here, then there's plenty of hunting still to be had. Higher overnight temps from here on out.
> 
> I might as well go out and walk tomorrow...sitting down hurts my shoulder more, and this is like the fourth time I got online to talk about mushrooms today. lol


Hope you run into em!


----------



## guff76

Regionnaire said:


> If the trees down there are anything like up here, then there's plenty of hunting still to be had. Higher overnight temps from here on out.
> 
> I might as well go out and walk tomorrow...sitting down hurts my shoulder more, and this is like the fourth time I got online to talk about mushrooms today. lol


Its funny how a morel is so addictive! I'm sure you're not the only one lol if not to talk about them but to just check in n see what's been going on. I know I check the board on my breaks at work n a time or two while home


----------



## golddustshroomin

4/25 found 25 and 4/26 found 6 very fresh. We shall see what happens after some rain, these past cold nights not doing any favors… yet my coworker said her brother found 3-4lbs in his yard before he mowed…. Is it gonna be one of those rando years??! good luck all!


----------



## parrothead

I am with Wade and Elmgirl I am not sure whats going on. I talk to people here at school who usually find bag fulls and they are not finding any or very few??? I found 30 last Friday and Saturday and 1 since and I think that is one I missed before. Kentucky site I go to not here, there are not many people finding any either.


----------



## scoondog

Robinbluebird said:


> Not even 2 dozen today.
> View attachment 42330
> So glad to be finding them, though. #moreladdiction


looks like most of them have been up for a while,so hope a new flush is coming


----------



## Kokomorel

scoondog said:


> looks like most of them have been up for a while,so hope a new flush is coming


@scoondog have you found any with the gun yet


----------



## scoondog

Kokomorel said:


> @scoondog have you found any with the gun yet


Heading out tonight for a three day hunt ,southern Brown county private and Hoosier, got a couple porter house steaks that would go along with some mushrooms real well over a camp fire


----------



## parrothead

Take that hunter orange with you scoondog if your not turkey hunting. Opening weekend of turkey on Hoosier.


----------



## Kokomorel

scoondog said:


> Heading out tonight for a three day hunt ,southern Brown county private and Hoosier, got a couple porter house steaks that would go along with some mushrooms real well over a camp fire


Sounds awesome good luck


----------



## deerslayer5656

Heading to central Missouri Tomorrow my wife and i are going to watch our grandkid's till Sunday i will be heading out shroom hunting seems to be on fire there


----------



## wade

Robinbluebird and Myself, bout a mile into the Lion's Mouth, she stops at "Viney Top" to check Coordinates .. but We Find Ourselves at ZERO for the Morning..when will this Change? Is it still Early, Yes it is still Early, Hello Wade is that you talking to yourself inside your head, yes it is how you doin Man.. What, Dude shut the heck up and get back to Hunting🤠


----------



## scoondog

parrothead said:


> Take that hunter orange with you scoondog if your not turkey hunting. Opening weekend of turkey on Hoosier.


I will be full camo , its a turkey hunt /mushroom combo, hope to have some turkey breast to eat to


----------



## wade

Ground temps were mostly 52° yesterday...so...bout 60+ is best..
And we're just not there yet...
So in that way seems still Early and all my maple tree seeds are still on the tree..
When they fall off there's Morels to be found


----------



## wade

And just found 3 nice fresh Yellow, under two Red-
















Elm trees


----------



## emarler

Go Wade go!


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> Robinbluebird and Myself, bout a mile into the Lion's Mouth, she stops a "Viney Top" to check Coordinates .. but We Find Ourselves at ZERO for the Morning..when will this Change? Is it still Early, Yes it is still Early, Hello Wade is that you talking to yourself inside your head, yes it is how you doin Man..What, Dude shut the heck up and get back to Hunting🤠


Looking at that picture, it reminds me even more of 2018...the ground cover is way ahead of the trees. When I went down south that year, I was finding blacks and greys when I should've been finding yellows...they were shaded by the ground cover and not the trees, making it much more difficult. Our season up here didn't even start until May, and it ran into June.

I believe there's still hope for you guys, but the hunting is gonna be tougher. In these years, I tend to look more at hillsides rather than their tops (helped me last year), and around the bushes/weeds that are tall enough to provide shade


----------



## wade

Bout to harvest about 1/4 of these Ramps


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Bout to harvest about 1/4 of these Ramps
> View attachment 42370


Oddly thin for being such long leaves?

Are those maybe the elusive WHITE RAMP?

Are the stems white instead of red?


----------



## wade

Nothing in the "Picnic Area"


----------



## wade

Ants busy working is a very good indicator


----------



## elmgirl

deerslayer5656 said:


> Heading to central Missouri Tomorrow my wife and i are going to watch our grandkid's till Sunday i will be heading out shroom hunting seems to be on fire there


Yea they are good luck


----------



## Regionnaire

Went out for a couple hours to check an early spot. Only found 1 black that had broken from its stem due to frost, and no new growth of any kind. I'm not going to bother searching tomorrow, but I'll still be guarding my go-to spots this weekend. A few should pop due to warmer nights, but the trees are still lagging


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Oddly thin for being such long leaves?
> 
> Are those maybe the elusive WHITE RAMP?
> 
> Are the stems white instead of red?


Yes they are, and I didn't have tool to sufficiently get them outta the ground.. I stoped after trying on just a few,, I will bring a small spade ..
when I come back in three days


----------



## Jtr

wade said:


> Yes they are, and I didn't have tool to sufficiently get them outta the ground.. I stoped after trying on just a few,, I will bring a small spade wh
> en I come back in three days
> View attachment 42377


An old bread knife/serrated knife works the best… grab the clump above ground with one hand and cut 2-4 inches in a sawing motion below ground…


----------



## Jtr

Found a new spot today at work(land surveyor), yes I get paid to hunt… The third and fourth photos are them growing out of a root ball of a downed ash tree…I’ve never seen that before… They were all young but harvested two pounds just in case I don’t make it back next week, too many spots and not enough time… Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## Regionnaire

Still Lake County?


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Still Lake County?


Jasper…


----------



## jim_t57

Another tough one today at M/M. Found two decent ones under a live elm on the mid-slope of a fairly steep hill. Just had to go to the bottom. Zilch. Looked up to the top and knew I was gonna pay dearly. I figure a mile per shroom, seemed like all uphill.Lol. Was it worth it? Well when you love it it hurts.


----------



## Regionnaire

A reminder of what last year looked like in NWI on the 26th of April...










...and the 30th











_sigh_


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> Jasper…


Thanks.


----------



## wade

Robinbluebird and Myself..
are having an odd odd season for finding a lot of Morels..hope we finally get a flush from Our spots, but We are just Having a Great time, Walking Laughing Looking, No Pressure, No Ticks much, lots of Fun Together,..
Here's a picture of todays finds..
Oh.. and As Always, Gatherd Huge amount of important information again Today..that will be put towards every Hunt in the years ahead


----------



## emarler

So glad y'all had fun and at least you didn't get skunked!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Regionnaire said:


> Looking at that picture, it reminds me even more of 2018...the ground cover is way ahead of the trees. When I went down south that year, I was finding blacks and greys when I should've been finding yellows...they were shaded by the ground cover and not the trees, making it much more difficult. Our season up here didn't even start until May, and it ran into June.
> 
> I believe there's still hope for you guys, but the hunting is gonna be tougher. In these years, I tend to look more at hillsides rather than their tops (helped me last year), and around the bushes/weeds that are tall enough to provide shade


When you stop and think about it, it stands to reason. Less tree canopy lets more light get to the forest floor. I will say that your woods are a lot greener than ours up here in NE Ohio! We had frost last night and will again tonight, so I'm kind of hoping that nothing much has popped yet. Got about 1/4" of rain 2 days ago, and am expecting rain Sunday and Monday. Cutting grass so it doesn't get ahead of me, and I can be free to go hunt. What am I saying? The grass is already ahead of me!


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> Robinbluebird and Myself..
> are having an odd odd season for finding a lot of Morels..hope we finally get a flush from Our spots, but We are just Having a Great time, Walking Laughing Looking, No Pressure, No Ticks much, lots of Fun Together,..
> Here's a picture of todays finds..
> Oh.. and As Always, Gatherd Huge amount of important information again Today..that will be put towards every Hunt in the years ahead
> View attachment 42393


Pretty shrooms!


----------



## elmgirl

Well my weekend started at 1:30 today and as much as I wanted to get in the woods I had to work in the city with every entry point into any woods that might of been worth looking at had construction blocking me so I decided to forget it....that dont happen often during season, normally I'd be struggling while driving, focusing more on trees than the road but I have to admit I'm just a little frustrated with the season right now, however not giving up as much as I'm worried the weird weather has hurt the season I'm staying optimistic, tomorrow I'm getting up early and gonna hit it hard as long as I can. The grandkids arrive tomorrow night we canceled our camping plans too much rain for tent camping and definitely not trying to get the camper ready in one day. If it were up to me I'd march the kids through the woods in the rain but party pooper Jeremiah says "you cant do that just cause you wanna hunt"🙄 I guess.... we do live 12 mins from a state park so believe me any break in the weather and we will be heading over🤣 not gonna stress too much as we leave next week on the 5th for Michigan. Hoping for some improvement soon. Gonna check my good elms again tomorrow they better cooperate or imma tell em I'm coming back with the chain saw... maybe they just need a good talkin to


----------



## wade

Yep, finding mostly Good Times this Year







Tulip Poplars, usually first to have leaves


----------



## Regionnaire

Looking at those trees, you definitely have a flush (or possibly two) still in the chamber. It might not be as plentiful, last as long, or be in the usual locations this year (because of the ground cover), but it's coming.

I'd be out every day next week if I were you guys, but I would change my approach when searching outside of my usual holes.


----------



## rockytop69

Jtr said:


> View attachment 42383
> 
> 
> Found a new spot today at work(land surveyor), yes I get paid to hunt… The third and fourth photos are them growing out of a root ball of a downed ash tree…I’ve never seen that before… They were all young but harvested two pounds just in case I don’t make it back next week, too many spots and not enough time… Happy Hunting!!!
> View attachment 42378
> View attachment 42381
> View attachment 42382
> View attachment 42380
> View attachment 42379


What county you in JTR?


----------



## rockytop69

I didn’t see you already answered that but thanks for doing so


----------



## Jtr

rockytop69 said:


> I didn’t see you already answered that but thanks for doing so


La Porte on the border with Michigan, but I hunt the Tri County area and Michigan…


----------



## Jtr

First fresh morel meal of the year, still got 20lbs or so dehydrated from last year… Seared Scallops, Morels, Purple Asparagus, Carrots, Heirloom Tomatoes on Ramp Pesto Bucatini topped with Sunflower Seeds... Gotta fuel up for work/hunt tomorrow…


----------



## emarler

With all due respect, Mr. Land-Surveyor, I think you may have missed your calling.  That looks amazing!


----------



## emarler

@Jtr 

Sounds like you have plenty of experience dehydrating morels, assuming you use a dehydrator, what temp do you usually set it to, and for how long?


----------



## Jtr

emarler said:


> With all due respect, Mr. Land-Surveyor, I think you may have missed your calling.  That looks amazing!


Your not half wrong… Went to Columbia college in Chicago for photography did a bunch of freelance work for bands local and National, moved to San Francisco for five years where I was a bike courier, moved back went to le cordon Bleu for culinary school, worked as head chef in many places in Michigan and Chicago, ran an old military truck as a food truck(m35a2 w/ box), got fed up with the industry and became a land surveyor… So yes you are half right…😉


----------



## Jtr

emarler said:


> @Jtr
> 
> Sounds like you have plenty of experience dehydrating morels, assuming you use a dehydrator, what temp do you usually set it to, and for how long?


110 for 12-24 hours depending on size… once dehydrated and stored properly they have a shelf life of up to 25 years, if you don’t eat them first…😉


----------



## emarler

Jtr said:


> Your not half wrong… Went to Columbia college in Chicago for photography did a bunch of freelance work for bands local and National, moved to San Francisco for five years where I was a bike courier, moved back went to le cordon Bleu for culinary school, worked as head chef in many places in Michigan and Chicago, ran an old military truck as a food truck(m35a2 w/ box), got fed up with the industry and became a land surveyor… So yes you are half right…😉


Now THAT is an impressive resume! So cool, it definitely explains that phenomenal dish, as well as the photo. After I made that comment in jest, I was thinking that your missed calling might either be interpreted as chef OR photographer. Gonna follow you, I do hope to see more of your works of art!


----------



## mushroompizza

Jtr said:


> Slower yes, but the lake is 46 degrees right now… Stuff close to the lake will be fine, but we are 7-10 days behind last years date… I very rarely find them in sand, but sandy loam for sure… Do you operate a business in Valpo?…


Haha I live in valpo but do not operate a business here.. actually looking for work! But it’s funny to see your story cuz I’ve also lived in SF and worked on food trucks, music nerd, and my partner is a land surveyor here. He hasn’t been able to really hunt at work yet this year, but found some spots in lake county that he says look promising. Last year we stumbled upon some early May. Hopefully this weekend will bring good results with our light rain today and warming temps going forward. Your haul and meal looks beautiful, congrats!


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Robinbluebird and Myself..
> are having an odd odd season for finding a lot of Morels..hope we finally get a flush from Our spots, but We are just Having a Great time, Walking Laughing Looking, No Pressure, No Ticks much, lots of Fun Together,..
> Here's a picture of todays finds..
> Oh.. and As Always, Gatherd Huge amount of important information again Today..that will be put towards every Hunt in the years ahead
> View attachment 42393


Good looking finds.

Ever the optimist, I still think we have lots of shrooms on the way,(knock on wood or what ever you do for good mojo). I know in years past the first saturday in May has been my best stretch in the Putnam/Morgan Co, area, still got hope we will see some bigger #'s and shrooms. Plus, the forecast has some good rain and warmer temps at night. 
Gonna check on the new spot after work, hope some more have popped up to join the fun, then hope to be in the woods by daylight tomorrow. Carpe Shroomem.


----------



## Kokomorel

Lucy and me hit the woods at sunrise this morning so far all small


----------



## cwlake

Regionnaire said:


> Went out for a couple hours to check an early spot. Only found 1 black that had broken from its stem due to frost, and no new growth of any kind. I'm not going to bother searching tomorrow, but I'll still be guarding my go-to spots this weekend. A few should pop due to warmer nights, but the trees are still lagging


We have the same thing happening in Stueben co. Nothing growing on mature trees nor the ground! But one or two counties south have a lot of growth and a lot of finds. I was out on wednesday, to my early spot for blacks and found nothing but brown on the ground. Looks like were about 1-2 weeks behind.


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Good looking finds.
> 
> Ever the optimist, I still think we have lots of shrooms on the way,(knock on wood or what ever you do for good mojo). I know in years past the first saturday in May has been my best stretch in the Putnam/Morgan Co, area, still got hope we will see some bigger #'s and shrooms. Plus, the forecast has some good rain and warmer temps at night.
> Gonna check on the new spot after work, hope some more have popped up to join the fun, then hope to be in the woods by daylight tomorrow. Carpe Shroomem.


Yep, it's Time


----------



## wade

Good Beautiful Calm Morning, Everyone
Robinbluebird and Myself out in it Again today..
Making Our Way Thur "Butterflys Look" as We make Our way to the "Sacred Mounds" for the first time this year..then on to "Cold Spring" and even further before days end,
Found 1 lonesome freshey so far..
Picture of Sycamore trees and leaves







Not really been finding in Sycamore yet,but. I usually do later in the season


----------



## Robinbluebird

White oak


----------



## Robinbluebird

Shaggy hickory


----------



## wade

Nothing at Indian Watch


----------



## wade

"Red Elm" tree and Nothing @Robinbluebird







below "For Miles Rock" along the way to... "Coyote Cove"


----------



## Robinbluebird

This is what you call a dead tree 🌳















It got hit with lightning & burned it insider out


----------



## Kokomorel

Finally found a few more


----------



## jslwalls

Manage a 100 this morning but still hard hunting, nothing found more than 25 yards in from the east and south side of the woods. Luckily I’m starting to see some elm action.


----------



## parrothead

Nice. What part of state??


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Just went over a property and counted 50 elms, pretty happy right now


----------



## wade

Nothing x 8 Dead Elm


----------



## Kokomorel

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 42449
> View attachment 42449
> Manage a 100 this morning but still hard hunting, nothing found more than 25 yards in from the east and south side of the woods. Luckily I’m starting to see some elm action.


Man that’s a awesome day for the way the season has been


----------



## elmgirl

Finally my elms ❤ didnt get to hunt as much as I wanted but it's a start


----------



## emarler

wade said:


> Nothing x 8 Dead Elm


Wade, do you also find them in the thick brush or do you stick to the open areas and game trails?


----------



## Kokomorel

My early spot today 2 moved on and covered a lot of ground but ended up with 12 I’ll take it Howard and Miami Co


----------



## guff76

well am finally on board up north!


----------



## Mtmike79

guff76 said:


> View attachment 42456
> well am finally on board up north!


Congrats Were is up north


----------



## wade

emarler said:


> Wade, do you also find them in the thick brush or do you stick to the open areas and game trails?


Shhhiitt t t t !! We are always in so less than easy brush, try'n to Look and to get where we are Going.. Very seldom do we walk down trail more than 50 feet or a few times throughout the day..
But if there is a bunch of ruff stuff and I don't think there is any reason to fight around in it or through it....I will take an easy route around, or a trail around it.
🍄Morels Will Will Will Grow any place they want to grow, the only way to know forsure if there is a Morel someplace is to have a look and see 🐋🌎🌞🐍🪖🐣🌦🐸🌠🐢🦅
🍄🍄🍄 "If You Don't Go You won't Know" 🍄🍄🍄
To Sum it up; I have found Nothing, bout every kind of place I have ever looked,
So it doesn't Really Matter.
"The Mystery Will Always Be"🔮
So just ... "Love The Hunt"🤠✌🐸🐢


----------



## shroomsearcher

Jtr said:


> Your not half wrong… Went to Columbia college in Chicago for photography did a bunch of freelance work for bands local and National, moved to San Francisco for five years where I was a bike courier, moved back went to le cordon Bleu for culinary school, worked as head chef in many places in Michigan and Chicago, ran an old military truck as a food truck(m35a2 w/ box), got fed up with the industry and became a land surveyor… So yes you are half right…😉


I'm praying that you will post that recipe in the recipe section. That is a phenomenal looking dish. A feast for the eyes as well as the stomach. I'd like to give it a shot. 



emarler said:


> Wade, do you also find them in the thick brush or do you stick to the open areas and game trails?


I know you didn't ask me, but I've found them in both kinds of places. Found them growing right beside 2 tracks in our club that came within inches of being crushed under ATV tires! And I've found them in places so thick it was almost impossible to get through them. I've also found them growing in a grazzy field nowhere near any kind of tree.


----------



## jslwalls

parrothead said:


> Nice. What part of state??





parrothead said:


> Nice. What part of state??


Montgomery county


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

I got a question, would be nice to get any answers. Have you ever found morels under small Elm Trees? Just walked a 75 acre property(I'm in Wisconsin) and found a group of about 50-60 small elms lined up. A lot of them are dying with bark falling off as well. Also with those elms there were some ash and white aspens along with probably 100 apple trees. Just curious if anyone found them in smaller trees before.


----------



## Jtr

Jonah Sinkel said:


> I got a question, would be nice to get any answers. Have you ever found morels under small Elm Trees? Just walked a 75 acre property(I'm in Wisconsin) and found a group of about 50-60 small elms lined up. A lot of them are dying with bark falling off as well. Also with those elms there were some ash and white aspens along with probably 100 apple trees. Just curious if anyone found them in smaller trees before.


Those apple trees are going to work really well for you…


----------



## rockytop69

Jonah Sinkel said:


> I got a question, would be nice to get any answers. Have you ever found morels under small Elm Trees? Just walked a 75 acre property(I'm in Wisconsin) and found a group of about 50-60 small elms lined up. A lot of them are dying with bark falling off as well. Also with those elms there were some ash and white aspens along with probably 100 apple trees. Just curious if anyone found them in smaller trees before.


Yes make sure u check that area long as elm is dying u got a chance.If apple trees dying beside thenm u might find a honey hole!!


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Here are some pics


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

rockytop69 said:


> Yes make sure u check that area long as elm is dying u got a chance.If apple trees dying beside thenm u might find a honey hole!!


The Apple trees are all big old and rotting


----------



## wade

Jonah Sinkel said:


> I got a question, would be nice to get any answers. Have you ever found morels under small Elm Trees? Just walked a 75 acre property(I'm in Wisconsin) and found a group of about 50-60 small elms lined up. A lot of them are dying with bark falling off as well. Also with those elms there were some ash and white aspens along with probably 100 apple trees. Just curious if anyone found them in smaller trees before.


Yes I/ we find under small soup can size Elm. Same as any size bigger, and what you have just described sounds almost like a dream come true property 🍄🤠✌


----------



## jslwalls

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Here are some pics
> View attachment 42457
> View attachment 42458
> View attachment 42459


Definitely got the right trees, small ones produce too


----------



## Jtr

Finally starting to get numbers, brought 5lbs back today… Things are getting dry from no canopy cover, need rain and warmth bad… Happy Hunting My Friends!!!


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> Lucy and me hit the woods at sunrise this morning so far all small
> View attachment 42414
> View attachment 42415
> View attachment 42416


Cutest Internet dog ever!


----------



## noskydaddy

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Here are some pics
> View attachment 42457
> View attachment 42458
> View attachment 42459


I wouldn't say those are small. Hard to tell but they're closer to pole size. 
I would definitely be checking those if I were you buddy!

Also, the more bark that's gone, it seems the less morels pop. In other words, as the tree bark disappears, so does the morel production.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Just went through and got some pics of the Apple trees and more elms.


----------



## rockytop69

I’d be checking all around there


----------



## Jtr

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Just went through and got some pics of the Apple trees and more elms.
> View attachment 42467
> View attachment 42469
> View attachment 42470


Elms are great, but ancient apple orchards are the HOLY GRAIL!!!… Get your five gallon buckets ready…


----------



## rockytop69

If Mother Nature does her part which the conditions might be the honey hole u just never know


----------



## jim_t57

elmgirl said:


> Finally my elms ❤ didnt get to hunt as much as I wanted but it's a start
> View attachment 42454


Nice finds! I think you and yours hunt the same areas as me sometimes. So I take it the State park area had a decent rain yesterday evening? No answer is acceptable. Part of the Morel hunters creed. Lol. Thanks.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Another question as well, has anybody found morels under Oaks, Sugar Maples, or Cottonwoods. I've heard that people find them under these trees but not sure if there really anything to look for. Thoughts and opinions?


----------



## Jtr

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Another question as well, has anybody found morels under Oaks, Sugar Maples, or Cottonwoods. I've heard that people find them under these trees but not sure if there really anything to look for. Thoughts and opinions?


The thing about morels is there’s no rhyme or reason about where they come up… I’ve found them next to every tree and in areas with no trees… Still haven’t found one in a parking lot but that doesn’t keep me from searching…😉


----------



## elmgirl

jim_t57 said:


> Nice finds! I think you and yours hunt the same areas as me sometimes. So I take it the State park area had a decent rain yesterday evening? No answer is acceptable. Part of the Morel hunters creed. Lol. Thanks.


Yes I think we do hunt the same areas unfortunately today I found only 1 in the woods! The rest were near edges we are gonna get a good rain tonight 4 sure


----------



## elmgirl

Jonah Sinkel said:


> I got a question, would be nice to get any answers. Have you ever found morels under small Elm Trees? Just walked a 75 acre property(I'm in Wisconsin) and found a group of about 50-60 small elms lined up. A lot of them are dying with bark falling off as well. Also with those elms there were some ash and white aspens along with probably 100 apple trees. Just curious if anyone found them in smaller trees before.


Yes


----------



## jesterman5

Jtr said:


> Elms are great, but ancient apple orchards are the HOLY GRAIL!!!… Get your five gallon buckets ready…


I grew up mostly hunting old apple orchards and didn't realize how spoiled I was. Haven't had access to one in 20 years. The good thing is I've learned different ways mostly from all the great people on this site!


----------



## wade

@noskydaddy Will You Please Share some of Your F.D.R. Inspiration with us


----------



## guff76

Mtmike79 said:


> Congrats Were is up north


I was at mississenewa resivoir, have made a couple trips to southern part of state. Have looked couple times up here but haven't found anything till today.


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Shhhiitt t t t !! We are always in so less than easy brush, try'n to Look and to get where we are Going.. Very seldom do we walk down trail more than 50 feet or a few times throughout the day..
> But if there is a bunch of ruff stuff and I don't think there is any reason to fight around in it or through it....I will take an easy route around, or a trail around it.
> 🍄Morels Will Will Will Grow any place they want to grow, the only way to know forsure if there is a Morel someplace is to have a look and see 🐋🌎🌞🐍🪖🐣🌦🐸🌠🐢🦅
> 🍄🍄🍄 "If You Don't Go You won't Know" 🍄🍄🍄
> To Sum it up; I have found Nothing, bout every kind of place I have ever looked,
> So it doesn't Really Matter.
> "The Mystery Will Always Be"🔮
> So just ... "Love The Hunt"🤠✌🐸🐢


Damn right about morels growing everywhere, found one today right in the middle of a briar patch n just getting close went through briars then on hands n knees n carefully reaching for the morel, it was a job of planning how to get to it. Plus don't know how many shrooms have found in this exact same way. Then other times they are just wherever. Just never know where going to find them!


----------



## guff76

Well found 6 today, one I believe the cold got to it n was crumbly. Checked couple spots where have found in past, the 6 was in one n nothing in the other. Believe if we get this rain n some warmth they will be popping


----------



## wade

Is Everyone getting Ready this Morning 🌄☕🪖
And Headed for the Woods🍄🐸🍄🐢🍄🦅🍄🐣🐍🍄🦥🍄 i am 🍄 i am 🍄🤠✌
I will Hunt Everyday now for a while


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Is Everyone getting Ready this Morning 🌄☕🪖
> And Headed for the Woods🍄🐸🍄🐢🍄🦅🍄🐣🐍🍄🦥🍄 i am 🍄 i am 🍄🤠✌
> I will Hunt Everyday now for a while


Headed out to a spot I’ve not hunted in over 10 years along the wildcat creek good luck and happy shroomin


----------



## rockytop69

Enjoy wade and hope u hit the motherload


----------



## Kokomorel

@fishinbrad have you been out yet


----------



## wade

Nothing x3 "Green-Camp"


----------



## jim_t57

elmgirl said:


> Yes I think we do hunt the same areas unfortunately today I found only 1 in the woods! The rest were near edges we are gonna get a good rain tonight 4 sure


Thanks for the info. I've heard a lot of people are finding them in grass and near the edges . Good luck out there.


----------



## Kokomorel

Were in Carroll co 15 minutes in @Msmorels finds nothing


----------



## PORT

I hope everyone is having better luck! Anxious to see everyones bounty!


----------



## Jtr

Ramp It Up!… First of three planned ramp harvests this year… If Anyone needs tips or recipes feel free to ask… Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## PORT

Jtr said:


> View attachment 42485
> 
> Ramp It Up!… First of three planned ramp harvests this year… If Anyone needs tips or recipes feel free to ask… Happy Hunting!!!


JTR - would welcome recipes. Greatly appreciate!


----------



## rockytop69

I like some recipes to jtr


----------



## wade

Can Some of us Please Take time to Take some Absolute Tree Identification Pictues, frome when your out Hunting..


Kokomorel said:


> Were in Carroll co 15 minutes in @Msmorels finds nothing
> View attachment 42478


Nice Ones🍄🐢✌


----------



## jim_t57

Continued my streak of meager finds. Maybe 6 . Two of them stepped on by someone. Did get a cool pic from my Nephew from today. Good luck out there.


----------



## Kokomorel

Hard day of shroomin for us got a new place to hunt but put in some miles for 2 she’s a tried pup


----------



## Mtmike79

Good day we found little more than 100 2.5 lbs total


----------



## Kokomorel

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 42496
> 
> View attachment 42495
> 
> Good day we found little more than 100 2.5 lbs total
> View attachment 42494


Sounds like you had a great day. Beautiful pics


----------



## Kokomorel

They grow where they grow then they grow when they grow ??? Good Luck everyone crazy season


----------



## guff76

Has anyone hunted the J E Rousch (Huntington) resivoir? Been thinking about going there n trying it out...


----------



## Kokomorel

guff76 said:


> Has anyone hunted the J E Rousch (Huntington) resivoir? Been thinking about going there n trying it out...


I have not how far it’s it from you


----------



## guff76

Kokomorel said:


> I have not how far it’s it from you


20-30 minutes guessing, just straight north of me


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> @noskydaddy Will You Please Share some of Your F.D.R. Inspiration with us


FDR was a great president. 
He was our 32nd president and it all started when...
oh [email protected], 
what "FDR inspiration" are you referring to???


----------



## noskydaddy

Here's a tip that I haven't seen before:

Learn what *Slippery Elms* look like.

There are more around than you think and 
they both_ do and don't_ look similar to american elms.

It's opens up more a lot more opportunity 
for the ELM hunters amongst us.


----------



## wade

rockytop69 said:


> Enjoy wade and hope u hit the motherload


Thank You, but I can Read it well enough after today's All day Hunt, that there will be No Mother Load for Me in my spots this year..
But Having four straight days of 3+ miles of Hunting with My Sweetheart, Has been a Great Big Happy Gift into My Life, I've been so Very Happy and Enjoying Every Minute Together ❤
Here's a few pictures of Her Enjoying















































and today's finds


noskydaddy said:


> FDR was a great president.
> He was our 32nd president and it all started when...
> oh [email protected],
> what "FDR inspiration" are you referring to???


Bout the two trees, and anything else you know


----------



## parrothead

You sure put in the effort Wade. I found 4 more yesterday. Not looking good for me either in Jennings Co. will ck again first of week after rain


----------



## Nick_R

Thankful and very blessed… will be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## jashroomer

jim_t57 said:


> Nice finds! I think you and yours hunt the same areas as me sometimes. So I take it the State park area had a decent rain yesterday evening? No answer is acceptable. Part of the Morel hunters creed. Lol. Thanks.





Jonah Sinkel said:


> I got a question, would be nice to get any answers. Have you ever found morels under small Elm Trees? Just walked a 75 acre property(I'm in Wisconsin) and found a group of about 50-60 small elms lined up. A lot of them are dying with bark falling off as well. Also with those elms there were some ash and white aspens along with probably 100 apple trees. Just curious if anyone found them in smaller trees before.


never pass on an elm,


----------



## jashroomer

guff76 said:


> I was at mississenewa resivoir, have made a couple trips to southern part of state. Have looked couple times up here but haven't found anything till today.


Glad to see you got some up north, keep swinging the iron.


----------



## rockytop69

Well wade as much as we all like finding them being out with our families that enjoy like we do is what it’s all about so well said!


----------



## Kbart

noskydaddy said:


> Here's a tip that I haven't seen before:
> 
> Learn what *Slippery Elms* look like.
> 
> There are more around than you think and
> they both_ do and don't_ look similar to american elms.
> 
> It's opens up more a lot more opportunity
> for the ELM hunters amongst us.


"Spongey" bark. Especially when young


----------



## rockytop69

U can always head North if u can find the time hopefully Mother Nature will be kind to Michigan


----------



## jashroomer

jim_t57 said:


> Nice finds! I think you and yours hunt the same areas as me sometimes. So I take it the State park area had a decent rain yesterday evening? No answer is acceptable. Part of the Morel hunters creed. Lol. Thanks.


And I think you and i are hunting close in M/M


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> Headed out to a spot I’ve not hunted in over 10 years along the wildcat creek good luck and happy shroomin


Always wanted to fish the wildcat creek.


----------



## jashroomer

Jtr said:


> View attachment 42485
> 
> Ramp It Up!… First of three planned ramp harvests this year… If Anyone needs tips or recipes feel free to ask… Happy Hunting!!!


impressive display


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> They grow where they grow then they grow when they grow ??? Good Luck everyone crazy season


Yep, that about sums it up.
And i hear thunder outside, l like that.


----------



## elmgirl

noskydaddy said:


> Here's a tip that I haven't seen before:
> 
> Learn what *Slippery Elms* look like.
> 
> There are more around than you think and
> they both_ do and don't_ look similar to american elms.
> 
> It's opens up more a lot more opportunity
> for the ELM hunters amongst us.


One of my favs❤


----------



## jashroomer

noskydaddy said:


> FDR was a great president.
> He was our 32nd president and it all started when...
> oh [email protected],
> what "FDR inspiration" are you referring to???


I thought he was asking for info on some hunting area, but i've been drinking since i quite hunting. 

Pheasant Backs in half n half, then dipped in Andy's fried, morels, and a big Porterhouse steak, washed down with a Big Hazy Little Thing IPA.


----------



## elmgirl

No shrooms 4 us today with the grandkids but took them for a hike and ALL OF THEM can now successfully identify a shagbark hickory and a sycamore! And had some fun getting dirty and even a little playing in the creek


----------



## jashroomer

So here is my report tri-county area Morgan/Monroe/brown, Green green green go hunt go hunt. Thanks to my new app, from @Kokomorel, I searched Some new area I now have a new black patch, was slow six hours 6 miles, 32 mushrooms 14 blacks six too old but it is all happening as we speak.


----------



## jashroomer

parrothead said:


> You sure put in the effort Wade. I found 4 more yesterday. Not looking good for me either in Jennings Co. will ck again first of week after rain


Hang in there we got some time


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> Were in Carroll co 15 minutes in @Msmorels finds nothing
> View attachment 42478


And so it begins, good luck.


----------



## PORT

jashroomer said:


> So here is my report tri-county area Morgan/Monroe/brown, Green green green go hunt go hunt. Thanks to my new app, from @Kokomorel, I searched Some new area I now have a new black patch, was slow six hours 6 miles, 32 mushrooms 14 blacks six too old but it is all happening as we speak.


Did you pick the pheasant backs?


----------



## jashroomer

PORT said:


> Did you pick the pheasant backs?


Some, there were more than I have seen in a while. I cut slice them, then drench them in half n half, shake in Andy's,fry then dip in Ranch


----------



## emarler

Jtr said:


> Ramp It Up!… First of three planned ramp harvests this year… If Anyone needs tips or recipes feel free to ask… Happy Hunting!!!


Nice photo!


----------



## jashroomer

Just realized didn't give much useful info, the first 5 were on a reliable elm. then the next couple of hours nothing, then i hiked out of lower valleys, found some huge old growth poplar, here and there they gave me some morels. The blacks already have me ready for next year, but let's not get ahead or our selves.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

I'm the most excited I've been in a while for morels, been waiting up North and just looked over a property and there's about 1000 elm trees on this 30 acre property. Lots of Oak and Birch but tons of small Elms.


----------



## jashroomer

Jonah Sinkel said:


> I'm the most excited I've been in a while for morels, been waiting up North and just looked over a property and there's about 1000 elm trees on this 30 acre property. Lots of Oak and Birch but tons of small Elms.


Where did you say this morel oasis is, just asking for friend, needs a place to hunt.


----------



## Kokomorel

Listen to that lightning thunder pouring rain loving it grow shrooms grow Lol


----------



## Regionnaire

Well I went out early this morning to have a looksee. Only took me about 20 minutes to tell that it's just not happening yet...went home and got some sleep.

The trees have progressed but they aren't providing shade yet, and the ground has to warm after this last cold spell. I figure I'm done until at least mid-week...I'll let the flush happen and give it a couple days to grow.


----------



## jashroomer

it's raining so hard my satlelight is out, Hoorah. Warm, rainy, nights, in April, won't be a able to sleep, like-xmas.


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> it's raining so hard my satlelight is out, Hoorah. Warm, rainy, nights, in April, won't be a able to sleep, like-xmas.


You got that right


----------



## Regionnaire

jashroomer said:


> it's raining so hard my satlelight is out, Hoorah. Warm, rainy, nights, in April, won't be a able to sleep, like-xmas.


Said it before, and I'll say it again...

Tom Petty was right...the waiting IS the hardest part!


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Well I went out early this morning to have a looksee. Only took me about 20 minutes to tell that it's just not happening yet...went home and got some sleep.
> 
> The trees have progressed but they aren't providing shade yet, and the ground has to warm after this last cold spell. I figure I'm done until at least mid-week...I'll let the flush happen and give it a couple days to grow.


Torrential rain equals second flush!!!… 😉


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> Torrential rain equals second flush!!!… 😉


A warm rain to boot..that helps. I figure Monday/Tuesday there will be growth around here, so I'll take a peek Wednesday or Thursday.

Redbuds and ash are moving at a snail's pace


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

jashroomer said:


> Where did you say this morel oasis is, just asking for friend, needs a place to hunt.


Sadly I'm not in Indiana I'm actually in Wisconsin. Plus I would not give up this spot at any cost, sry I can't help but I there's couple spots up here that are small spots that I'd maybe give.


----------



## jashroomer

Regionnaire said:


> Well I went out early this morning to have a looksee. Only took me about 20 minutes to tell that it's just not happening yet...went home and got some sleep.
> 
> The trees have progressed but they aren't providing shade yet, and the ground has to warm after this last cold spell. I figure I'm done until at least mid-week...I'll let the flush happen and give it a couple days to grow.


Yep, we've noticed that , Mother Nature always has her say.


----------



## wade

Yep.. that Rain was a Really big Hit, in many Excellent hunting spots..but not a direct hit on any of my spots, but they caught some of the edges of the Rain and it will help a little..
After watching Radar I'm considering Chasing/ Hunting in some Areas Near by that did receive the direct hit, @elmgirl I know you had to like the way that came thur there


----------



## tggmjcg

Spent about 90 minutes in Hendricks County and came up with these. Certainly a strange season.... expect a big push these next few days!! Feels like things are on the verge of just exploding .... hope that is the case!!

Stay Classy Shroomers!! 

- TG


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Yep.. that Rain was a Really big Hit, in many Excellent hunting spots..but not a direct hit on any of my spots, but they caught some of the edges of the Rain and it will help a little..
> After watching Radar I'm considering Chasing/ Hunting in some Areas Near by that did receive the direct hit, @elmgirl I know you had to like the way that came thur there


We got some good rain here in Howard and Miami Co just over a inch. Happy Shtoomin


----------



## parrothead

My driveway was was hardly wet. It must of went north of Jackson/Jennings Co


----------



## rockytop69

Yes Howard county got the rain hopefully the warm days coming can get ‘em up🙏


----------



## jim_t57

Kokomorel said:


> Listen to that lightning thunder pouring rain loving it grow shrooms grow Lol


If that kind of weather doesn't bring em on nothing will! Good luck out there. I really think the rumbling thunder helps shake them into flushing. Especially the whites that grow around Sycamores.


----------



## jim_t57

jashroomer said:


> And I think you and i are hunting close in M/M


Yes I bet we have crossed paths. Bet you were the one that said you should have been here an hour ago. Lmao. I usually only find the missed ones and you hide the stumps well. I'm about at the end of my career but it's been a sweet ride. Sure don't want to end it this year though. Want to end it on a banner year. Good luck out there !


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Yep.. that Rain was a Really big Hit, in many Excellent hunting spots..but not a direct hit on any of my spots, but they caught some of the edges of the Rain and it will help a little..
> After watching Radar I'm considering Chasing/ Hunting in some Areas Near by that did receive the direct hit, @elmgirl I know you had to like the way that came thur there


Yea we got some good rain but unfortunately I wont get to do much hunting got the kids til Wednesday morning then leaving thursday but this happened last year too got the rain just before we left🙄


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Yea we got some good rain but unfortunately I wont get to do much hunting got the kids til Wednesday morning then leaving thursday but this happened last year too got the rain just before we left🙄


And I'm Not gonna Hunt today, let the rain soak in for a day and morels grow for a day, like the good ol days 50 yrs ago, when it was all friends and Neighbors.. but I also may not hunt till Wednesday, I almost have the Treehugger Ready for the Road and Woods... So I should Really try to finish working on it a few days then likewise... We are headed Towards the UP


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> And I'm Not gonna Hunt today, let the rain soak in for a day and morels grow for a day, like the good ol days 50 yrs ago, when it was all friends and Neighbors.. but I also may not hunt till Wednesday, I almost have the Treehugger Ready for the Road and Woods... So I should Really try to finish working on it a few days then likewise... We are headed Towards the UP


I said that last night slept in to wake up and my wife says are we going. Hell Ya so off we go the woods is Calling. Shrooms r up must go Good luck everyone and happy shroomin


----------



## Robinbluebird

Yesterday walking in, I scared a fat turkey and scored a baker's dozen.








I did not take these eggs and i still had a good hunt.


----------



## Robinbluebird

Here's Wade working hard on the Treehugger








Focused Focused Focused.


----------



## emarler

Robinbluebird said:


> Yesterday walking in, I scared a fat turkey and scored a baker's dozen.
> I did not take these eggs and i still had a good hunt.


Are turkey eggs good eatin'? I've only had chicken and duck eggs. Duck eggs are very similar to chicken eggs in flavor but the size of them takes some getting used to.


----------



## Jtr

Sunday Brunch… Morel, Ramp, & Swiss Quiche…


----------



## fishinbrad

Kokomorel said:


> @fishinbrad have you been out yet


Only a few times. Hard to really hunt lugging a 3 year old around! Did manage 13 yesterday.


----------



## Kokomorel

Need some help id this tree the one broke and the one right behind @Msmorelsis the same tree


----------



## Kokomorel

The woods is looking good some mayapples are 18 to 20 inches tall and the Lilacs are in full bloom  Lucy a happy dog today


----------



## Kokomorel

108 for the day damn good for the way this season is going. Take them as they come it was a awesome day in the woods. Miami Co east side of the woods with in 40 yards of the edge of the woods


----------



## Kokomorel

All but 2 found under the tree I’m asking help id the other 2 under a maple in the center of the woods


----------



## mushroompizza

Went out yesterday and found none... but, I'm still very much an amateur just a few years in on the hunt. Not great at identifying trees yet, either. A lovely spring day nonetheless, followed by that huge thunderstorm last night! Saw a couple people out there that looked like they were hunting, and the ground did look like it had already been hit hard. Tons of ramps at least! And a few other shrooms here and there. I thought it was looking pretty good in spots... Still, maybe not enough green yet? What ya think? 
Porter County.


----------



## elmgirl

emarler said:


> Are turkey eggs good eatin'? I've only had chicken and duck eggs. Duck eggs are very similar to chicken eggs in flavor but the size of them takes some getting used to.


Duck eggs extremely healthy


----------



## mushroompizza

Jtr said:


> Sunday Brunch… Morel, Ramp, & Swiss Quiche…


That looks absolutely divine.


----------



## jslwalls

Kokomorel said:


> Need some help id this tree the one broke and the one right behind @Msmorelsis the same tree
> View attachment 42577
> View attachment 42578


American elm most likely or red elm, it’s usually straight then splits in a Y of equal dimensions. Besides the bark and shape, some have what look like feet compared to other trees. The easiest way I identify them from a distance is by there leaves in bloom. They are one of the 1st to bloom and the leave clusters actually look like green tennis balls.


----------



## jslwalls




----------



## jslwalls

That tree there will produce for a good 5 years if not more


----------



## elmgirl

A really good mushroom hunter ( my uncle ) said learn your trees...know your trees 
Taught me young, like I'm trying to do the grandkids, today Jeremiah and I took separate vehicles to church so I thought I'd do like my uncle taught me, if you dont have time to get in the woods, pick out your tree while your driving 1 out of ten trees should hit, look up look for your bare branches (your dead/dying tree) so wanted to show the kids what a mushroom looked like in determination tree one picked while driving gave me nothing tree 2 same but tree 3 pic #1 tree 5 the container lol put a little hush on Jeremiah too because it was 65 to 106 I'm up to 95 to 106


----------



## Mtmike79

Pcked 8 left alot of smalls that just popped next week looking good


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Got out early this morning for about 4 hours, found 8… some fresh greys, some burnt up yellows…. Hope this rain will help out. Marion county!! Almost found in heavy under brush, any idea of identification?


----------



## PORT

Great day hunting. Wood ears, old skulls, morels! Found a patch of 20 . Letting them grow. All were found under a honeysuckle (wades request).


----------



## elmgirl

PORT said:


> View attachment 42613
> 
> View attachment 42612
> 
> View attachment 42611
> 
> View attachment 42609
> 
> View attachment 42614
> 
> View attachment 42610
> 
> View attachment 42608
> 
> Great day hunting. Wood ears, old skulls, morels! Found a patch of 20 and leaving for them to grow. All under a honeysuckle.


Looks like tulip morels


----------



## Kokomorel

jslwalls said:


> That tree there will produce for a good 5 years if not more


Thanks was not sure what type it was. 3rd year for it all ways puts out 150 to 300 a year


----------



## PORT

elmgirl said:


> Looks like tulip morels


What are tulip morels?


----------



## shroomsearcher

They are small yellow morels with ridges that run pretty vertically. They are usually found near tulip trees, thus the name.

Had a good soaking rain last night and this morning. Headed out tomorrow on my first foray into the woods to see if there's anything happening out there. All the yard work is done, at least for a little while, and it's time to go. I'll have another chance on Thursday in case I find babies tomorrow.


----------



## jim_t57

Kokomorel said:


> I said that last night slept in to wake up and my wife says are we going. Hell Ya so off we go the woods is Calling. Shrooms r up must go Good luck everyone and happy shroomin





Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 42581
> View attachment 42582
> View attachment 42583
> View attachment 42584
> View attachment 42586
> View attachment 42587
> 108 for the day damn good for the way this season is going. Take them as they come it was a awesome day in the woods. Miami Co east side of the woods with in 40 yards of the edge of the woods





Beautiful freshies! I agree it was one perfect day in the woods!


----------



## jim_t57

Kokomorel said:


> All but 2 found under the tree I’m asking help id the other 2 under a maple in the center of the woods



I call them Ashy elms because of the similarity of both their barks. Very good producer.


----------



## elmgirl

PORT said:


> What are tulip morels?


They are small dont get any bigger lots of times you'll find them under honeysuckle or cherry trees and tulip trees


----------



## jim_t57

A few more tree pics for Wade.






Sassafras






Tulip poplar






Black cherry


----------



## PORT

elmgirl said:


> They are small dont get any bigger lots of times you'll find them under honeysuckle or cherry trees and tulip trees


Leaving the house now to pick. Be right back!


----------



## jim_t57

Pulled my feet out of the epsom salt bath for a few hour hunt this afternoon. I like to let the weekend crowd dissipate some. Was finally rewarded with some oldies but goodies from Sweet Owen. Took a little work to get them freed of mites and ants but this year I will take em! Amazing how just a little success makes me step a lot easier on the long trek out. Keep shroomin.


----------



## wade

Such a Wonderful Life, and this Special time of Year that We on here All Share.🤠🍄🐢🍄✌🍄🐍🍄🐣🍄🐸🍄🦅🍄🌞🌠🌦✨️🇺🇲


----------



## wayne hall

Finally got on the board in northwest Indiana Newton county


----------



## wade

PORT said:


> View attachment 42613
> 
> View attachment 42612
> 
> View attachment 42611
> 
> View attachment 42609
> 
> View attachment 42614
> 
> View attachment 42610
> 
> View attachment 42608
> 
> Great day hunting. Wood ears, old skulls, morels! Found a patch of 20 . Letting them grow. All were found under a honeysuckle (wades request).


Excellent identification pictures @PORT 
Thank You


----------



## wade

wayne hall said:


> Finally got on the board in northwest Indiana Newton county


Howdy @wayne hall how you looking up there


----------



## wayne hall

wade said:


> Howdy @wayne hall how you looking up there





wade said:


> Howdy @wayne hall how you looking up there


Slow been looking for 2 weeks and finally made the board.


----------



## elmgirl

PORT said:


> Leaving the house now to pick. Be right back!


Forgot to mention some states these grow under sweet gum trees as well including areas in southern Indiana


----------



## noskydaddy

jashroomer said:


> Where did you say this morel oasis is, just asking for friend, needs a place to hunt.


Who remembers the hot blonde with the 
free 600 acre giveaway that turned out 
to be some dusty old man CEO from Washington?

I'm not getting HOODWINKED again!


----------



## noskydaddy

Robinbluebird said:


> Yesterday walking in, I scared a fat turkey and scored a baker's dozen.
> View attachment 42574
> 
> I did not take these eggs and i still had a good hunt.


I snagged about 5 from a nest a few years ago. 
Left more than half of the clutch for mama.

Very rich eggs. They tasted good but I got sick 
of em really fast. (In case anyone wonders how 
a turkey egg tastes)


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 42581
> View attachment 42582
> View attachment 42583
> View attachment 42584
> View attachment 42586
> View attachment 42587
> 108 for the day damn good for the way this season is going. Take them as they come it was a awesome day in the woods. Miami Co east side of the woods with in 40 yards of the edge of the woods


** Most beautiful thing I've seen in 2022 * *


----------



## noskydaddy

PORT said:


> What are tulip morels?


Reference _Morchella diminutiva_. 

They're small but the hunt is crazy fun 
for the hunter looking for an even greater 
challenge! 

Once you see one they start popping all 
around you. I find them _in between_ the regular 
whites season and the bigfoots season.


----------



## parrothead

Sounds like you lucky ducks up North will be ok. I am checking tonight and then again Wed after the big rain. If they are not going this week I am afraid that screwy weather did something to them. I guess.


----------



## scoondog

wade said:


> Ground temps were mostly 52° yesterday...so...bout 60+ is best..
> And we're just not there yet...
> So in that way seems still Early and all my maple tree seeds are still on the tree..
> When they fall off there's Morels to be found
> View attachment 42360


spent three days walking w/o much success, but I have been really working on my Identification of elm trees ,turns out with them leafing out I was able this year to confirm what I was looking at and realized my woods has quite a few but most alive, I am good at all other trees but now I can spot an elm pretty well, finally spotted one on a thicket with slipping bark and bingo 7 nice ones, only other find were under maples ???? shows you just never know


----------



## scoondog

elmgirl said:


> Well my weekend started at 1:30 today and as much as I wanted to get in the woods I had to work in the city with every entry point into any woods that might of been worth looking at had construction blocking me so I decided to forget it....that dont happen often during season, normally I'd be struggling while driving, focusing more on trees than the road but I have to admit I'm just a little frustrated with the season right now, however not giving up as much as I'm worried the weird weather has hurt the season I'm staying optimistic, tomorrow I'm getting up early and gonna hit it hard as long as I can. The grandkids arrive tomorrow night we canceled our camping plans too much rain for tent camping and definitely not trying to get the camper ready in one day. If it were up to me I'd march the kids through the woods in the rain but party pooper Jeremiah says "you cant do that just cause you wanna hunt"🙄 I guess.... we do live 12 mins from a state park so believe me any break in the weather and we will be heading over🤣 not gonna stress too much as we leave next week on the 5th for Michigan. Hoping for some improvement soon. Gonna check my good elms again tomorrow they better cooperate or imma tell em I'm coming back with the chain saw... maybe they just need a good talkin to


Thats funny I as thinking about ringing a couple elms this weekend to, but maybe I should threaten them first


----------



## parrothead

FYI, I sold my tractor and I put my 3pt hitch disk for sale in the classifieds.

Thanks


----------



## jashroomer

scoondog said:


> Thats funny I as thinking about ringing a couple elms this weekend to, but maybe I should threaten them first


When I started hunting a particular part of Morgan Monroe 10+years ago, they came in and logged it. The next year I noticed a lot of small elms had been ringed by the loggers, at first thought some morel logging nut was killing elms, but then noticed there were other species they had cut. I'm sure we have all thought about killing an elm for the good of the hunt. lol.


----------



## jslwalls

Not recommended but if you’re going to ring any tree on your property do a Cottonwood for 1 year max flush


----------



## PORT

This mornings slippery elm bounty.


----------



## Kokomorel

Not as good as yesterday but still finding nothing. All have been under maples east side of the woods


----------



## jim_t57

Spent the morning getting that batch ready for the freezer to enjoy around one of the holidays. Go back and see if anymore are still out there.


----------



## jim_t57

Kokomorel said:


> Not as good as yesterday but still finding nothing. All have been under maples east side of the woods
> View attachment 42688


More beauties!


----------



## Kokomorel

jim_t57 said:


> More beauties!


Well I’m very lucky today found 11 came home with 0 Traded 11 shrooms and got 425 acres to hunt all woods but 2 acres. Had a couple of beers with the guy and hunted a couple hours together and had a great time Doesn’t get much better than that. Good Luck Shroomin everyone


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> Well I’m very lucky today found 11 came home with 0 Traded 11 shrooms and got 425 acres to hunt all woods but 2 acres. Had a couple of beers with the guy and hunted a couple hours together and had a great time Doesn’t get much better than that. Good Luck Shroomin everyone


Priceless day


----------



## Mtmike79

Found 3 greys after work wells county


----------



## parrothead

Found 11 older ones in Jennings co. Had to look in spots i had not looked in


----------



## Kokomorel

Next 5 days look perfect here


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nothing but a few verpa on my initial foray. Our woods aren't all that green yet compared to pics I've seen on the forum where folks are finding them. The cold front that brought us a little over an inch of rain also brought with it a fairly stiff, cold breeze straight out of the north. It was kind of cold out there today. We have over an inch of rain forecast for the next couple of days, and then a warm up. I'll get back out there Thursday and see how things look then.


----------



## noskydaddy

scoondog said:


> spent three days walking w/o much success, but I have been really working on my Identification of elm trees ,turns out with them leafing out I was able this year to confirm what I was looking at and realized my woods has quite a few but most alive, I am good at all other trees but now I can spot an elm pretty well, finally spotted one on a thicket with slipping bark and bingo 7 nice ones, only other find were under maples ???? shows you just never know


Nice work @scoondog, the one thing that I learned is that the roots on the bottom of Elms are usually exposed and funky looking. It's called Buttressing, if that helps. 

Also, I noticed that American Elms have a yellowish green tinge to their bark.


----------



## noskydaddy

I'm up in Mesick Michigan hunting blacks for the week.


----------



## Jtr

The Early Spot Is Starting To Swell… Another Four Pounds…


----------



## Jtr

noskydaddy said:


> I'm up in Mesick Michigan hunting blacks for the week.


Don’t Forget To Stop In At Dublin General Store… Best Jerky!!! 😉


----------



## rockytop69

noskydaddy said:


> I'm up in Mesick Michigan hunting blacks for the week.
> [/





Jtr said:


> View attachment 42705
> 
> View attachment 42709
> 
> View attachment 42710
> 
> View attachment 42708
> 
> View attachment 42707
> 
> View attachment 42706
> 
> View attachment 42704
> 
> View attachment 42703
> 
> The Early Spot Is Starting To Swell… Another Four Pounds…


what county you in jtr and nice pics and congrats


----------



## Jtr

rockytop69 said:


> what county you in jtr and nice pics and congrats


La Porte but these are not from la porte…


----------



## noskydaddy

Jtr said:


> Don’t Forget To Stop In At Dublin General Store… Best Jerky!!! 😉


Stopped in and got Steakhouse and Sriracha jerky! 

It's jerky XANADU!


----------



## Jtr

noskydaddy said:


> Stopped in and got Steakhouse and Sriracha jerky!
> 
> It's jerky XANADU!


They also make a phenomenal Venison, Morel, & Swiss Summer Sausage that’s a staple in our house… The kids Iove it!


----------



## Kokomorel

Jtr said:


> They also make a phenomenal Venison, Morel, & Swiss Summer Sausage that’s a staple in our house… The kids Iove it!


That sounds very good


----------



## jim_t57

noskydaddy said:


> Nice work @scoondog, the one thing that I learned is that the roots on the bottom of Elms are usually exposed and funky looking. It's called Buttressing, if that helps.
> 
> Also, I noticed that American Elms have a yellowish green tinge to their bark.


Thats wild ,I just took a photo of just that while I was out to show.


----------



## jim_t57

Went back to Owen today with my Nephew after he got off work. Moved a little higher in elevation and found more dry ones on ridge tops . Moved to the bottoms at higher elevation and found fresh coming up around live Elm and Sycamore. Good to see.It was nice to have a set of young eyes to find the ones I stumble over. I think there is one flush left in this location. It will be the last for that area. The smell of wildfowers and honeysuckle was overpowering. Allegra in my very near future.


----------



## Tool fan

Kokomorel said:


> Next 5 days look perfect here
> View attachment 42700


are you worried about the 80s have some 80s coming my way this weekend also just wanted thoughts because I’ve left a lot of baby’s out there but three days of rain here ?


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> Thats wild ,I just took a photo of just that while I was out to show.
> View attachment 42711


That's the type of obvious tree identity pictures I'm talk'n bout... @jim_t57 
Thank You🇺🇲🦅🍄🐸


----------



## wade

Who all's Hunt'n today, sure looks good out there
🌦🍄🌦🍄🐸🍄🐢🍄


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> are you worried about the 80s have some 80s coming my way this weekend also just wanted thoughts because I’ve left a lot of baby’s out there but three days of rain here ?


Next week 4 days 80+ and no rain


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Who all's Hunt'n today, sure looks good out there
> 🌦🍄🌦🍄🐸🍄🐢🍄


Going to take a break today and go back to work LOL


----------



## cwlake

noskydaddy said:


> Here's a tip that I haven't seen before:
> 
> Learn what *Slippery Elms* look like.
> 
> There are more around than you think and
> they both_ do and don't_ look similar to american elms.
> 
> It's opens up more a lot more opportunity
> for the ELM hunters amongst us.


speaking of elms, my buddy told me that he's been finding yellows on live Siberian elms. I told him that I had never heard of a Siberian. But google says they are out there. And he's finding many on live trees!


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> All but 2 found under the tree I’m asking help id the other 2 under a maple in the center of the woods


Google Siberian elm. My buddy has been killing them on this tree. Live trees as well.


----------



## cwlake

noskydaddy said:


> I'm up in Mesick Michigan hunting blacks for the week.


let us know how you do on the blacks. thanks and good luck!


----------



## Kokomorel

cwlake said:


> Google Siberian elm. My buddy has been killing them on this tree. Live trees as well.


I’ll check it out Thank You Good Luck


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> I’ll check it out Thank You Good Luck


Here’s a little help for everyone


----------



## Tool fan

Kokomorel said:


> Next week 4 days 80+ and no rain
> View attachment 42728


Our weather is pretty much the same I’m thinking this hot spell will end the season here
so much so I will be going in the rain today after work !


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> Our weather is pretty much the same I’m thinking this hot spell will end the season here
> so much so I will be going in the rain today after work !


That’s what I was thinking too. Going to hit it hard this week Good Luck and Happy Shroomin everyone


----------



## crockpot1

I have always had luck just wondering around the woods, but now I am trying to focus on spots that have a higher chance of producing. Based on the pics I see from others, I am trying to focus more on trees like this. Is this a dying elm? Would other more experienced hunters focus on trees like this? Thanks for any help.


----------



## tggmjcg

Hit a couple Morgan County spots yesterday and did well... brings this seasons total to approx 60 yellows. 

'22 is going to be a year to remember on my end... strange/ delayed/ just plain ol morel hunting... however it is remembered. 

Good luck to all fellow adrenaline junkies!! 

- TG


----------



## Penelope

I found some in my known spots in LaPorte county. All were very fresh, but most were still too small for me to bother picking. I think a lot are still under the leaf/brush cover. I left them to grow and hope the mushroom poachers don't get them. I still picked enough for a side dish with my steak last night!


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Who all's Hunt'n today, sure looks good out there
> 🌦🍄🌦🍄🐸🍄🐢🍄


Took the day off from "work' had some sheep to shear in Brownsburg, (Hendricks Co) afterwards I stopped on the way home to hunt a trail we found some on a few years ago. Rain kept everyone in today, i was the only one out, but only found one mushroom, fresh yellow.


----------



## jashroomer

crockpot1 said:


> I have always had luck just wondering around the woods, but now I am trying to focus on spots that have a higher chance of producing. Based on the pics I see from others, I am trying to focus more on trees like this. Is this a dying elm? Would other more experienced hunters focus on trees like this? Thanks for any help.
> 
> View attachment 42732


I think that may be an ash.


----------



## capn morel

A coworker showed me picks of some greys he found today in Lake County. It got me motivated so, in the cold rain I checked one of my old faithful spots. I found 10 3-4" greys. First of the year! Tomorrow I'm going to give my favorite spot in LaPorte Co my first serious foray. We'll keep you posted ("posted", get it? Ha, Ha)


----------



## jim_t57

cwlake said:


> speaking of elms, my buddy told me that he's been finding yellows on live Siberian elms. I told him that I had never heard of a Siberian. But google says they are out there. And he's finding many on live trees!


I have found some on several live Elms this year also. Including yesterday


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Took the day off from "work' had some sheep to shear in Brownsburg, (Hendricks Co) afterwards I stopped on the way home to hunt a trail we found some on a few years ago. Rain kept everyone in today, i was the only one out, but only found one mushroom, fresh yellow.


That is Excellent Reporting, Thank You


----------



## emarler

wade said:


> That is Excellent Reporting, Thank You


Wait until you see MY reporting! Just wait, Wade, you just wait.


----------



## parrothead

Wade are you the one that grows all that hsrlic?


----------



## parrothead

Garlic


----------



## Jtr

The Rain Is Definitely Bulking Them Up, Hopefully The Coming Warmth Doesn’t Cut The Season Short… Another Five Pounds Brought Home… Gonna Start Cleaning Out The Private Spots Before The Heatwave… Happy Hunting Folks!!!


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> View attachment 42746
> View attachment 42747
> View attachment 42748
> View attachment 42749
> View attachment 42750
> View attachment 42751
> 
> The Rain Is Definitely Bulking Them Up, Hopefully The Coming Warmth Doesn’t Cut The Season Short… Another Five Pounds Brought Home… Gonna Start Cleaning Out The Private Spots Before The Heatwave… Happy Hunting Folks!!!


Love those thick meaty ones! Beautiful!


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> Garlic


Yes.. I do Grow the Best and Purest Garlic in the 🌎 World, been Grown in Nothing be Pure Organic Soil since 1950 , and is USDA Certified Organic..
Very Proud of it...


----------



## emarler

@Jtr 

You're killing it! Keep up the good work. Loving your photography as usual!


----------



## Kokomorel

Got about a inch of rain or more in some of my best spots today Hoping for the best this week and weekend before the heat gets here Happy times and may the shroom gods be with us. Happy Shroomin


----------



## noskydaddy

jashroomer said:


> I think that may be an ash.


I think I agree with @jshroomer. It's not an elm sir. 

Also, I should note just because the 
roots are exposed, doesn't guarantee it is an elm.


----------



## noskydaddy

cwlake said:


> let us know how you do on the blacks. thanks and good luck!


Very slow for me. Still a little early for the blacks. 
Friends say about a week early although some are up.

Ground temps 46-48 degrees. 

I saw a bald eagle today so that was sweet.


----------



## noskydaddy

capn morel said:


> A coworker showed me picks of some greys he found today in Lake County. It got me motivated so, in the cold rain I checked one of my old faithful spots. I found 10 3-4" greys. First of the year! Tomorrow I'm going to give my favorite spot in LaPorte Co my first serious foray. We'll keep you posted ("posted", get it? Ha, Ha)


@capn morel you're in Lake Co? I have a spot over by the IL state line that has reliabily produced greys and blondes for years. I don't live there anymore and my buddy didn't ever use the spot I tried to give to him. That's insanity! Let me know. I can drop you right on top of them.


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> @capn morel you're in Lake Co? I have a spot over by the IL state line that has reliabily produced greys and blondes for years. I don't live there anymore and my buddy didn't ever use the spot I tried to give to him. That's insanity! Let me know. I can drop you right on top of them.


I'm not far and could really use a Lake Co. spot that's not hunted to the max. Hell, I'll go check it tomorrow if you let me know where


----------



## Regionnaire

I decided to walk for a little while in the rain today and check my go-to. Found 37 (close to 2lbs), but mostly half-free. Most were really fresh, but they were scattered about. I was only finding 2 or 3 at a time. I didn't bother digging, instead just taking what was showing. Almost all were by ash trees, with the exception of 8 that were near an elm that split, but is still alive.

We need to dry out and heat up cuz that appears to be all that is lacking at this point.

Probably won't head back out until Friday or Saturday


----------



## elmgirl

I'm going to break down on the side of the road multiple places tomorrow after work🤣 no time for foot time in the woods tomorrow with a full days work but got my eye on a few good trees I plan on pulling off and checking. 1 might be tricky but if I gotta slide down the hill I just might have 2🙄 Jeremiah gets to hunt all day tomorrow and believe it hes rubbing it in


----------



## Regionnaire

elmgirl said:


> I'm going to break down on the side of the road multiple places tomorrow after work🤣 no time for foot time in the woods tomorrow with a full days work but got my eye on a few good trees I plan on pulling off and checking. 1 might be tricky but if I gotta slide down the hill I just might have 2🙄 Jeremiah gets to hunt all day tomorrow and believe it hes rubbing it in


You gotta admit...if you were to pick a year for him to be able to get out more than you, it'd probably be this year. You should start planning now to have more free time next year while he's bogged down. Then, you can rub it in his face when you're hunting a bumper crop


----------



## parrothead

My hopes are dashing down here in Southern IN. Jackson and Jennings CO. We got 4/10 of rain yesterday but might be to little to late. 90s next week. Just one of those years again, I guess.


----------



## Kokomorel

Well this season has been crazy and very unpredictable and with the hot weather coming next week who knows what going to happen only Mother Nature knows get out there and fill up your bags this week. Good Luck and keep on Shroomin


----------



## Jtr

I’m sure we all find our fair share of sheds, deadheads, and various bones on our morel journeys…Four years ago I started collecting everyone I came across… Then last year I began to paint and draw on them… The last three photos are a cow skull I painted and drew on with silver sharpies… It seems every time I go out I find a skull or two…


----------



## scoondog

Kokomorel said:


> Not as good as yesterday but still finding nothing. All have been under maples east side of the woods
> View attachment 42688


must be the year for maples, giving everyone I see a look


----------



## scoondog

noskydaddy said:


> Nice work @scoondog, the one thing that I learned is that the roots on the bottom of Elms are usually exposed and funky looking. It's called Buttressing, if that helps.
> 
> Also, I noticed that American Elms have a yellowish green tinge to their bark.


I think thats what I have mostly on this property but alot of other trees has that root look too,


----------



## scoondog

scoondog said:


> I think thats what I have mostly on this property but alot of other trees has that root look too,


my season has not went well, got a call from the property owners wife that I have hunted deer exclusively for 30yrs but he never would let me hunt HIS Mushrooms ,haha she called me and said he is in bad shape and going down hill fast but all he wanted was a mess of morels, and she ask If I would hunt the property for half , ABSOLUTLY!!! this is a honey hole I have been dying to hunt 70acres old growth timber creek bottoms that dont flood seemingly a paradise, took a buddy and hunted three hours with no success, I have a dozen I found this weekend that she is on the way to pick up, means way more to me to give them away that eat them, could be my friends last mess,I am going back as it will take a couple more days to cover all the ground hopefully will figure something out, and maybe get a couple years there before the property changes hands, least I can do for the dozens of deer I have taken there and for a good friend , by the way he hasn't harvested any there for years himself but still wouldn't let me go and I respected that


----------



## elmgirl

Regionnaire said:


> You gotta admit...if you were to pick a year for him to be able to get out more than you, it'd probably be this year. You should start planning now to have more free time next year while he's bogged down. Then, you can rub it in his face when you're hunting a bumper crop


TRUE...definitely not the best year here in Indiana and I usually have more time off than him during the season but I'm taking off alot during the year section hiking the Appalachian trail and I'm going to be off the entire month of July so looks like this was the right year for it👍


----------



## jslwalls




----------



## jslwalls

Not sure why I keep double posting picks, but Montgomery county today


----------



## emarler

Killed it! Looks good!


----------



## elmgirl

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 42775
> View attachment 42775
> View attachment 42774
> 
> View attachment 42774


Jealous lol


----------



## elmgirl

Well I broke down five times on the way home to check trees obviously someone else had the same idea because on the one elm I did find something under it was only a single probably one someone missed I seriously doubt this beautiful elm .only had one under it... however Jeremiah did not get anything to rub in my face he found one good and two that were falling apart


----------



## rockytop69

Nice find J Walls congrats. Went Miami county northern part and got skunked


----------



## jslwalls

elmgirl said:


> Jealous lol


Don’t be, I can barely walk. Way to much work for to little pay off. I’ve decided I like mushroom harvesting way more than hunting. You know I have about 10 elms that I call motherload trees. Not one produced a flush this year, just crazy.


elmgirl said:


> Jealous lol


----------



## guff76

Me n the kid found this Monday afternoon, like usual not enough time n not enough morels


----------



## parrothead

Found 14 in Jennings county none fresh. Left a couple older ones. Had to look in spots i dont normally look. Not a good sign


----------



## Kokomorel

Went to a spot I have not hunted this year and it looked like no one else had been in there should have come out with big numbers but that’s the way this year has been. Miami Co sycamores and cottonwoods low land by a creek


----------



## Jtr

Took the kids to one of my spots after school… In one hour we got 15lbs… They had a blast, it helps having more hands… The Goofballs gotta earn their keep… Happy Hunting My Friends!!!


----------



## emarler

15 lbs. in ONE hour? That's absolutely incredible. Way to go! Man I wish I had your mushroom hunting skills!


----------



## Jtr

emarler said:


> 15 lbs. in ONE hour? That's absolutely incredible. Way to go! Man I wish I had your mushroom hunting skills!


My Boys Have The Skills I’m Just Along For The Ride…😉


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy

Crazy year... went to shades state park today for a couple hours. Didn't find one around any elm or ash. Only found singles around huge mature poplar and birch at elevations in the middle between the ridge top and river. Frustrating year for Central Indiana.


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> View attachment 42771
> 
> View attachment 42770
> View attachment 42768
> View attachment 42769
> View attachment 42767
> 
> I’m sure we all find our fair share of sheds, deadheads, and various bones on our morel journeys…Four years ago I started collecting everyone I came across… Then last year I began to paint and draw on them… The last three photos are a cow skull I painted and drew on with silver sharpies… It seems every time I go out I find a skull or two…


 Cool as hell!


----------



## jim_t57

elmgirl said:


> Well I broke down five times on the way home to check trees obviously someone else had the same idea because on the one elm I did find something under it was only a single probably one someone missed I seriously doubt this beautiful elm .only had one under it... however Jeremiah did not get anything to rub in my face he found one good and two that were falling apart
> View attachment 42776


Awesome!


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy

Would of been eating good if snapping turtle was on the menu... it's bigger than the picture looks. The highlight of my day was the heart in the tree. As frustrating as hunting can be especially this year "unless you find 15lbs in 2hours" it reminded me of my love for the great outdoors and the state of Indiana.


----------



## jim_t57

This blow down or lightning struck Elm produced 4 for me this evening.












. The others Under Sycamores in the bottoms.


----------



## jim_t57

Sorry for the double pic was supposed to be this


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> View attachment 42771
> 
> View attachment 42770
> View attachment 42768
> View attachment 42769
> View attachment 42767
> 
> I’m sure we all find our fair share of sheds, deadheads, and various bones on our morel journeys…Four years ago I started collecting everyone I came across… Then last year I began to paint and draw on them… The last three photos are a cow skull I painted and drew on with silver sharpies… It seems every time I go out I find a skull or two…


 jtr, I like preserving my smaller skulls from deer season also. This is an example I tried . Used markers that were not permanent . Mistake! But as long as I keep it dry it will work. Part of my Native American heritage.


----------



## Jtr

jim_t57 said:


> jtr, I like preserving my smaller skulls from deer season also. This is an example I tried . Used markers that were not permanent . Mistake! But as long as I keep it dry it will work. Part of my Native American heritage.
> View attachment 42822


VERY COOL!!!


----------



## guff76

Take the kid out as much as can, getting him on identifying trees n all the ins n outs of morel hunting. Sunday he kept pointing out pheasant backs, have never seen so many of them in one area, all very fresh n smaller. But the kid is slowly getting there, he has the drive to want to do it n learn n that's what matters


----------



## cwlake

scoondog said:


> must be the year for maples, giving everyone I see a look


Maples have been coming on strong the last couple years in N. Michhigan.


----------



## jashroomer

guff76 said:


> Take the kid out as much as can, getting him on identifying trees n all the ins n outs of morel hunting. Sunday he kept pointing out pheasant backs, have never seen so many of them in one area, all very fresh n smaller. But the kid is slowly getting there, he has the drive to want to do it n learn n that's what matters


Sounds like nut doesn't fall far from the tree, hope you guys have luck out there. Does seem like a good year for pheasant backs.


----------



## jashroomer

elmgirl said:


> Well I broke down five times on the way home to check trees obviously someone else had the same idea because on the one elm I did find something under it was only a single probably one someone missed I seriously doubt this beautiful elm .only had one under it... however Jeremiah did not get anything to rub in my face he found one good and two that were falling apart
> View attachment 42776


That's been my season, seems like more trees have given me just one more times than I care to remember, not asking for much, just nice big patch of morels, surrounding whatever tree they want.


----------



## elmgirl

jashroomer said:


> That's been my season, seems like more trees have given me just one more times than I care to remember, not asking for much, just nice big patch of morels, surrounding whatever tree they want.


🤣right...ANY TREE at this point


----------



## wade

Same here, Yes I Agree, Dido, Hopefully Michigan will be Much Better..
We are Out here Hunting Now finding ZERO so far.. But we are Headed to One of Our Best spots before Noon...I will Report again shortly 🤠✌


----------



## wade

Oh Shit...Robinbluebird just hit it in the "Never Found"


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> Oh Shit...Robinbluebird just hit it in the "Never Found"
> View attachment 42835
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Nice!!


----------



## Robinbluebird

Here's a good example of an Ash tree


----------



## Robinbluebird

wade said:


> Oh Shit...Robinbluebird just hit it in the "Never Found"
> View attachment 42835


I was feeling lucky! 🍄


----------



## parrothead

What part of state u in today Wade?


----------



## Robinbluebird

Can someone tell me what these are and are they edible?


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> What part of state u in today Wade?


My Hometown Monroe County Indiana..
Ground temps are still Excellent and should endure the High temps for a while..
But still not finding much of Nothing


----------



## Glenn

cwlake said:


> Maples have been coming on strong the last couple years in N. Michhigan.


Hi Cwlake,

I hunt in Northern Michigan but I am still too attached with Ash which we all know are going away. So I am going to try and pick your brain. Do you look for big sugar maples or is there
another formula? Good luck this year. I am finding baby black morels but any day now should be finding pickables. Hopefully a good Mothers Day foray.

Glenn


----------



## gametrail

been to 3 known grow spots here in NW Marion County 3 times now ... nuttin ... yet


----------



## wade

Made it to the car before this Heavy rain hit, driven back Home now.. we found about 22
Kept these, "Copperhead Quarters"


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy

Marion County one really dead elm. 2 more were knocked over by deer.


----------



## Kokomorel

Another tough day Shroomin found 0 until we hit our go to tree picked up about 20 more off this tree. Me and my wife and Lucy have been picking from this tree for 20 days but I think it’s done Been a good one 158 off this tree. Wish I had about a 1000 more just like it lol. Good Luck out there


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> Another tough day Shroomin found 0 until we hit our go to tree picked up about 20 more off this tree. Me and my wife and Lucy have been picking from this tree for 20 days but I think it’s done Been a good one 158 off this tree. Wish I had about a 1000 more just like it lol. Good Luck out there
> View attachment 42856
> View attachment 42857
> View attachment 42858


I believe it’s some type of elm. Miami Co east side of the woods


----------



## Inthewild

Robinbluebird said:


> Here's a good example of an Ash tree
> View attachment 42840


RBB, Nice looking assh. lol


----------



## mushroompizza

noskydaddy said:


> you're in Lake Co? I have a spot over by the IL state line that has reliabily produced greys and blondes for years. I don't live there anymore and my buddy didn't ever use the spot I tried to give to him. That's insanity! Let me know. I can drop you right on top of them.


Though we live in Porter Co, my partner is in Lake County near the state line almost every day! We’d love a spot if yr keen, really haven’t been finding any yet. 💛


----------



## Tool fan

Robinbluebird said:


> Here's a good example of an Ash tree
> View attachment 42840


Man that tree looks old 😂🤣😂


----------



## Tool fan

Kokomorel said:


> Another tough day Shroomin found 0 until we hit our go to tree picked up about 20 more off this tree. Me and my wife and Lucy have been picking from this tree for 20 days but I think it’s done Been a good one 158 off this tree. Wish I had about a 1000 more just like it lol. Good Luck out there
> View attachment 42856
> View attachment 42857
> View attachment 42858


Dose that spot get direct sunlight ?


----------



## jslwalls

Another thing about Ash besides their distinct bark is they have opposite branching. To me they look like a complete mess when I look up at them. Also very easy to identify with all the white patches on them from the ember ash borer


----------



## jslwalls




----------



## Tool fan

The reason I ask is the only spot that has hit for me locally is in the middle of the woods but happens to have a giant hole in the canopy


----------



## Regionnaire

I made a quick pit stop in 3 different forests to check on things this morning. 2 still aren't producing, but are on the verge. My go-to finally started producing more blacks and black half-free. Clipped 30 nice ones before it started raining. I left behind a few more that were just now sticking their heads out of the ground.

Next week is going to be interesting.























































View attachment 42906


----------



## guff76

jashroomer said:


> Sounds like nut doesn't fall far from the tree, hope you guys have luck out there. Does seem like a good year for pheasant backs.


Lol ah damn you got me there


----------



## Tool fan

Also I would like to pose a question I’m in a predicament I have found idk 50+ of these and idk what to do







8























and we have a heat wave coming as well and they are on public land 
so do I A. Just pick them or B. Let them go through the weekend and take some risks or C. Your take ? Sorry for the long post


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> Dose that spot get direct sunlight ?


Yep


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> Also I would like to pose a question I’m in a predicament I have found idk 50+ of these and idk what to do
> View attachment 42903
> 8
> View attachment 42902
> View attachment 42905
> 
> View attachment 42904
> 
> and we have a heat wave coming as well and they are on public land
> so do I A. Just pick them or B. Let them go through the weekend and take some risks or C. Your take ? Sorry for the long post


I would back out and give them 3 to 4 days just my thoughts


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> Also I would like to pose a question I’m in a predicament I have found idk 50+ of these and idk what to do
> View attachment 42903
> 8
> View attachment 42902
> View attachment 42905
> 
> View attachment 42904
> 
> and we have a heat wave coming as well and they are on public land
> so do I A. Just pick them or B. Let them go through the weekend and take some risks or C. Your take ? Sorry for the long post


I say leave them and learn what happens


----------



## Tool fan

Kokomorel said:


> Yep


Yah there all baby’s everywhere for me except that one spot 
my brain hurts thinking about it six days in the 80s no rain tell next end of next week


----------



## guff76

Tool fan said:


> Also I would like to pose a question I’m in a predicament I have found idk 50+ of these and idk what to do
> View attachment 42903
> 8
> View attachment 42902
> View attachment 42905
> 
> View attachment 42904
> 
> and we have a heat wave coming as well and they are on public land
> so do I A. Just pick them or B. Let them go through the weekend and take some risks or C. Your take ? Sorry for the long post


Yea if Dont think anyone going there leave them, if not pick them n have morel nuggets


----------



## Tool fan

The other side of that is they are in a heavily walk area but rained all day and tomorrow and I have to work sun up to sun down Saturday and it’s supposed to be nice so I’m leaning on picking the majority tomorrow after work in the rain


----------



## Tool fan

guff76 said:


> Yea if Dont think anyone going there leave them, if not pick them n have morel nuggets


Love it


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> Yah there all baby’s everywhere for me except that one spot
> my brain hurts thinking about it six days in the 80s no rain tell next end of next week


It’s funWatching them grow


----------



## Big-uggs

Allen County finally coming through. This week will be busy. A Robin made a nest on my internet box and laid a sweet ass egg too


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> The other side of that is they are in a heavily walk area but rained all day and tomorrow and I have to work sun up to sun down Saturday and it’s supposed to be nice so I’m leaning on picking the majority tomorrow after work in the rain


????? Skip work


----------



## Tool fan

Kokomorel said:


> It’s funWatching them grow
































ps wife’s Noam


----------



## rockytop69

Tool fan said:


> Also I would like to pose a question I’m in a predicament I have found idk 50+ of these and idk what to do
> View attachment 42903
> 8
> View attachment 42902
> View attachment 42905
> 
> View attachment 42904
> 
> and we have a heat wave coming as well and they are on public land
> so do I A. Just pick them or B. Let them go through the weekend and take some risks or C. Your take ? Sorry for the long post


Look like tulip morels to me may not get any bigger


----------



## Tool fan

Kokomorel said:


> ????? Skip work


Not an option 2nd busiest day of the year


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> The other side of that is they are in a heavily walk area but rained all day and tomorrow and I have to work sun up to sun down Saturday and it’s supposed to be nice so I’m leaning on picking the majority tomorrow after work in the rain


Yep..thats to bad, the will be gone.. if it's all those People


----------



## Regionnaire

rockytop69 said:


> Look like tulip morels to me may not get any bigger


Might be..but it could just be a new patch from a recently distressed tree. I've had patches start out looking like that that changed over a few years.


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> Not an option 2nd busiest day of the year


That would be killing me


----------



## Jtr

MORUSHI aka Foragers Sushi...
Morels, Asparagus, & Black Garlic Rice wrapped in Ramp Leaves...


----------



## rockytop69

Usually when we find the tulip morels they will be in l large numbers over a small area


----------



## Tool fan

rockytop69 said:


> Look like tulip morels to me may not get any bigger


i have got these before they are not and I get a load of tulips on our hunting land under pine mostly tulips here


----------



## Tool fan

S


Regionnaire said:


> Might be..but it could just be a new patch from a recently distressed tree. I've had patches start out looking like that that changed over a few years.


I have picked these for a few years it’s just this year idk what it is but slow moving I think it’s the lack of heat this season


----------



## Kokomorel

Jtr said:


> View attachment 42921
> 
> 
> MORUSHI aka Foragers Sushi...
> Morels, Asparagus, & Black Garlic Rice wrapped in Ramp Leaves...


That’s awesome I’m going to try that


----------



## Kokomorel

Jtr said:


> View attachment 42921
> 
> 
> MORUSHI aka Foragers Sushi...
> Morels, Asparagus, & Black Garlic Rice wrapped in Ramp Leaves...


Please post the Recipe


----------



## shroomsearcher

Robinbluebird said:


> Here's a good example of an Ash tree
> View attachment 42840


Yours are still alive?! None around here are! The borer made quick work of them. And I am seriously envious of RBB's walking stick! 

happy to report that I am on the map. A couple of pounds today in Mahoning Co., NE Ohio. What delighted me was that I found them all clustered up, in about a 12'x12' area around a half keeled over apple tree with half its rootball still in the ground. Has still leafed out, but obviously in distress. If someone wants to belly crawl after the three I left underneath it, they are welcome to them. Besides, I always like to leave a little "seed stock" in the ground. This tree is located on a two track edge that gets direct sunlight, and the soil temp was 54.5*. I bushwacked my way back in to two more apple trees where I found morels in the past. Nothing on either one. However, at the one further in there were a bunch of verpa growing around it. I found a pile of the late season, "bigfoot" morels around it two years ago. Last year, as I have said before, I was really late getting out! It was so thick back in there I could even find the tree! 

Anyway, once I found the verpa and no morels I decided to take another soil temp reading. Back in there it was 51.1*. Hmm. Is that all it takes? 3.4* of soil temp difference? Or was it the time of the season? The mystery continues! Well, we have a couple of cooler, rainy days coming, and then a dry spell with warming where I can cut the damn grass YET AGAIN! After that I'll be back out there. The spots I checked today were my "high" spots. I'll check my low spots next time. 

If I can remember how to download pics to my computer, and I'm hoping that the software to do that is still here, since this is a "used, upgraded, new" computer to me, but I had a datafile backup from my old one that I had the computer dude load onto this one, I will upload pics to this site.


----------



## jim_t57

Tool fan said:


> The reason I ask is the only spot that has hit for me locally is in the middle of the woods but happens to have a giant hole in the canopy


Great observation. lacking heat and sunlight in most places. Just my opinion.


----------



## jim_t57

Tool fan said:


> The other side of that is they are in a heavily walk area but rained all day and tomorrow and I have to work sun up to sun down Saturday and it’s supposed to be nice so I’m leaning on picking the majority tomorrow after work in the rain


We all wish we had that problem this year! Since they are greys means they are the early ones so... should be plenty more in the future . If it's a heavy hunted area obviously other people are experienced hunters and know it's only a matter of time. Just is your timing better than theirs.? Bird in the hand......


----------



## Big-uggs

Jtr said:


> View attachment 42921
> 
> 
> MORUSHI aka Foragers Sushi...
> Morels, Asparagus, & Black Garlic Rice wrapped in Ramp Leaves...


Dude this is some next level stuff. Looks amazing


----------



## jim_t57

Tool fan said:


> S
> I have picked these for a few years it’s just this year idk what it is but slow moving I think it’s the lack of heat this season


 I agree, My biggest problem this year has been rain one day , No sunshine the next morning. Most of my spots are dependant on sunrise sunshine. Must be the constant chem trails WE are making to defeat global warming. Always been a morning hunter until this year. Look more on west and north facing slopes or valleys . Good luck out there.


----------



## jashroomer

gametrail said:


> been to 3 known grow spots here in NW Marion County 3 times now ... nuttin ... yet


Hang in there, I think we have several more days were things can happen, still some finds well south of Indy.


----------



## jashroomer

Tool fan said:


> The other side of that is they are in a heavily walk area but rained all day and tomorrow and I have to work sun up to sun down Saturday and it’s supposed to be nice so I’m leaning on picking the majority tomorrow after work in the rain


That sort of changes things, glad you're making this decision.


----------



## jashroomer

Jtr said:


> View attachment 42921
> 
> 
> MORUSHI aka Foragers Sushi...
> Morels, Asparagus, & Black Garlic Rice wrapped in Ramp Leaves...


Impressive.


----------



## Regionnaire

What do you


gametrail said:


> been to 3 known grow spots here in NW Marion County 3 times now ... nuttin ... yet


One thing you should consider...with the season running late, the sun is shining through the forest at a different angle. Maybe the spot isn't getting the exposure it normally would when the ground is at a temperature conducive to growth. That, and maybe the canopy isn't far enough along. No matter what, don't give up just yet...give it another week.

This season I expect to find some in spots that I haven't seen any in a few years, and other reliable spots to produce nothing.


----------



## Regionnaire

Tool fan said:


> Not an option 2nd busiest day of the year


How far south are you? I was thinking of hopping over the border one day (Will/Cook), and wasn't sure of the progression over there.


----------



## jashroomer

Regionnaire said:


> What do you
> 
> 
> One thing you should consider...with the season running late, the sun is shining through the forest at a different angle. Maybe the spot isn't getting the exposure it normally would when the ground is at a temperature conducive to growth. That, and maybe the canopy isn't far enough along. No matter what, don't give up just yet...give it another week.
> 
> This season I expect to find some in spots that I haven't seen any in a few years, and other reliable spots to produce nothing.


Agree, my last find, north facing slope, the south facing slope has far out produced it, but none so far. Call me an optimist, we will have our finds. 
And, is it just me, but 3 weeks ago, when we were saying, things look early, now we should be saying game on.
Also, @rick in Ky posted his last find was 4/26, 9 days earlier, with this rain, well like i said, optimist. Carpe Shroomem.


----------



## jslwalls

They are going to grow huge really fast! Maybe give it 5 to 7 days.
Anymore, I’m always going for the great picture and video. However, leaving them cost me my best patch in 2021. The same might happen to you. My rule is If they aren’t bigger than my thumb I leave them.


Tool fan said:


> Also I would like to pose a question I’m in a predicament I have found idk 50+ of these and idk what to do
> View attachment 42903
> 8
> View attachment 42902
> View attachment 42905
> 
> View attachment 42904
> 
> and we have a heat wave coming as well and they are on public land
> so do I A. Just pick them or B. Let them go through the weekend and take some risks or C. Your take ? Sorry for the long post


i would let them grow, with this rain and heat they’ll get big nice greys in under a week. No use picking them if they ain’t bigger than your thumb even if someone else finds them


----------



## Regionnaire

jashroomer said:


> Agree, my last find, north facing slope, the south facing slope has far out produced it, but none so far. Call me an optimist, we will have our finds.
> And, is it just me, but 3 weeks ago, when we were saying, things look early, now we should be saying game on.


As soon as the warmth hits up here, it will be game on!

I still think you guys are gonna get a flush forced by this upcoming warm front


----------



## Tool fan

Regionnaire said:


> How far south are you? I was thinking of hopping over the border one day (Will/Cook), and wasn't sure of the progression over there.


In rock island co


----------



## Tool fan

I’m all the way on the west side five min from ia


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Robinbluebird said:


> Can someone tell me what these are and are they edible?
> View attachment 42845
> 
> View attachment 42842
> View attachment 42842


Hi @Robinbluebird ! These may be Hygrocybe flavenscens sp.(Waxy Caps) I think yours are lil faded but could be a good match. I would compare to this species first. On the other note.. Which Im not really holding much weight too..is Hypholoma fasciculare(Sulfur Tufts). Neither of which are 🚫recommended🚫 for consumption. Spore print would also be helpful in this case, if interested in further research. Hope this helps you with a foot in the right direction or at least a start in your search at a possible & positive identification!🕵️‍♀️🍄🕵️‍♂️


----------



## jesterman5

Love all this great reporting!! I'm in Steuben county and itching to get out there. Checked a spot I have in DeKalb a few day ago and found nothing with a quick search. Weird because Mayapples were about right size for when I find them normally, but everything else seemed way behind. Also that woods is notorious for only producing in a spot for 3 to 4 years and then you have to move on. I've mostly been holding off on getting out there by what I see and seeing all of your reports south of me.


----------



## jesterman5

Also love the pictures that include the tree you are all finding them around. I'm so intrigued to hear people are finding them around Maples. I found 1 spot in Pokagon state park by this site alone that has a lone sycamore. Never would have looked around it in the past. Also found a spot that has been my best producer last few years that doesn't have any trees which is weird. I'm going to take good pictures of that area this year to see if anybody on this site can tell me what may be producing them in this location. Just have to be careful to not give away my location lol.


----------



## cwlake

Glenn said:


> Hi Cwlake,
> 
> I hunt in Northern Michigan but I am still too attached with Ash which we all know are going away. So I am going to try and pick your brain. Do you look for big sugar maples or is there
> another formula? Good luck this year. I am finding baby black morels but any day now should be finding pickables. Hopefully a good Mothers Day foray.
> 
> Glenn


glad your starting to find Glenn! The places that we've found around maples was a woods that was nearly all maples. Even smaller maples. Not sugar maples. And what we found were blonds.


----------



## cwlake

jesterman5 said:


> Also love the pictures that include the tree you are all finding them around. I'm so intrigued to hear people are finding them around Maples. I found 1 spot in Pokagon state park by this site alone that has a lone sycamore. Never would have looked around it in the past. Also found a spot that has been my best producer last few years that doesn't have any trees which is weird. I'm going to take good pictures of that area this year to see if anybody on this site can tell me what may be producing them in this location. Just have to be careful to not give away my location lol.


I'm hunting the same areas as you. I just found my first ones this week in Dekalb co. They are just getting started there. I also hunt in Stueben and my spots are not producing yet there.


----------



## cwlake

Tool fan said:


> Also I would like to pose a question I’m in a predicament I have found idk 50+ of these and idk what to do
> View attachment 42903
> 8
> View attachment 42902
> View attachment 42905
> 
> View attachment 42904
> 
> and we have a heat wave coming as well and they are on public land
> so do I A. Just pick them or B. Let them go through the weekend and take some risks or C. Your take ? Sorry for the long post


those ones that are real white with dark pits will grow real big with all of the rain that we've been getting. I would cover them real well with leaves and press you luck!


----------



## Kokomorel

Just getting ready to hit some state land in a little bit before the weekend. Fill them bags everyone Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## Tool fan

Ty all for all your thoughts I will let you know what I decide when I get there after work 👍


----------



## Glenn

cwlake said:


> glad your starting to find Glenn! The places that we've found around maples was a woods that was nearly all maples. Even smaller maples. Not sugar maples. And what we found were blonds.


Hi Cwlake,

Thank you very much for that info. I am going to try some such spots this year and see what happens. We are probably about 2-3 weeks from having blondes. I still haven't found a keeper black morel.
Glenn


----------



## Jtr

My favorite time to hunt is in the rain… There’s something comforting hearing the rain fall around you in the woods… I’ve never seen anyone else out when it’s raining, except for the slugs… Rain days are always a race against them and turtles… Hunted a public spot in La Porte county, brought five pounds home… Happy Hunting Folks!!!


----------



## Kokomorel

Well pretty much a bust on state land very few it looked like a herd of cows had been through there Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> Well pretty much a bust on state land very few it looked like a herd of cows had been through there Good Luck Shroomin


That’s way I like state land better for summer and fall shrooms. No one out there


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Well, I'm in Barron County WI and I'm going to give it 3 days and I'll be out in the woods looking. Took a soil temp in the woods, and it was 52. Got temperatures of 60s and 70s for next 2 weeks (I'm aware that isn't very accurate) and about 5 days in a row of rain sooooo, I'm thinking it's going to be a very good year where I'm at. Pretty excited cause the past 3 months I've been scouting out 5 property's and I got about 500 elms and 100 apple trees to check, this is scoping out to be my best year yet.


----------



## shroomsearcher

cwlake said:


> glad your starting to find Glenn! The places that we've found around maples was a woods that was nearly all maples. Even smaller maples. Not sugar maples. And what we found were blonds.


Interesting. I've never found around maples, but in a local country metro park I know of a grove of solid sugar maples that was purposely planted as a demonstration project back in the 50's. A local neighborhood association, discovered going through park archives, and convinced the park board to finance the purchase of a used sap cooker and eventually the construction of a sugar shack. So, they produce real maple syrup that they sell at the park garden center. Have to take a walk through there, it's only a 5 minute drive away!


----------



## mushroompizza

Found some in this afternoon's Porter County drizzle! Some seem like odd spots, not sure what all the trees are, though they were all south facing slopes. Only 6 in a couple hours of searching, but that's enough to make this novice plenty happy!


----------



## Penelope

Maples it is this year. I always find them around a particular maple near my house, but this year there are far more under it. It's a nice, healthy-appearing tree. Not dead or dying.


----------



## jslwalls

A maple season equals bad season, just my opinion. Maybe one out of 100. Give me the elm love any day, 1 out of 25


----------



## Tool fan

Well someone decided for me 








they took them all but on the way to check my open canopy spot I was finding them like every ten feet some are small but I’m not leaving to just be sad when I get back sun or mon happy hunting


----------



## guff76

Kokomorel said:


> That’s awesome I’m going to try that


Invite me when you do n I'll be a taste tester for ya lol


----------



## rockytop69

Good luck to everyone headed out today!!


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy

Derby Mushrooms! Clark County this morning in cedars and moss. End of season yellows!


----------



## Kokomorel

KyGoodOlBoy said:


> Derby Mushrooms! Clark County this morning in cedars and moss. End of season yellows!
> View attachment 42963
> 
> View attachment 42964
> 
> View attachment 42962
> 
> View attachment 42961


Good clean up


----------



## Mtmike79

30 this morning good day wells county


----------



## Jtr

Your kids will remember the adventures you went on, not the stuff you bought them. Kids outgrow stuff they never outgrow adventures… Hunting Black Morels with my Goofballs… We brought four pounds home, teach them young… Happy Hunting My Friends!!!


----------



## Kokomorel

Jtr said:


> View attachment 42974
> 
> Your kids will remember the adventures you went on, not the stuff you bought them. Kids outgrow stuff they never outgrow adventures… Hunting Black Morels with my Goofballs… We brought four pounds home, teach them young… Happy Hunting My Friends!!!


Great to see family hunting together


----------



## Kokomorel

Tough day for me I found 0 Lucy found nothing


----------



## jim_t57

Trying to decide if this will be my last hunt this year. Walked quite a ways to find 6 beauties today. All under live and dead Elm in Owen co. Hope everyone continues the hunt . I will enjoy seeing the posts from up north. Good luck all!


----------



## Robinbluebird

Hit 'like' if your still finding!


----------



## Kokomorel

jim_t57 said:


> Trying to decide if this will be my last hunt this year. Walked quite a ways to find 6 beauties today. All under live and dead Elm in Owen co. Hope everyone continues the hunt . I will enjoy seeing the posts from up north. Good luck all!
> View attachment 42985
> View attachment 42986
> View attachment 42988
> View attachment 42990


I’m going to give it one more week


----------



## Inthewild

Kokomorel said:


> I’m going to give it one more week


Giver Koko! Never say quit.


----------



## rockytop69

Found few nice blacks lots of the tulip some decent grays and the bags are snakeheads put back for scrambled eggs. Using the smaller tulips ones to sauté with onions for steaks.I think we could have filled a trash bag full of snakeheads even gave a older fisherman a bagful.all found on indiana side of Indiana Michigan border.Give it 1 to 2 days of sunshine up there and it should be booming!


----------



## Inthewild

Inthewild said:


> Giver Koko! Never say quit.


Heck, last year our season was done. Didn't find any for days. Then being lazy, I drove my truck down 1/4 miles cabin road which I never searched. Well...dare they waz! Perfect ending of my season. Monster Yellows. Nough said. Do it.


----------



## rockytop69

But it’s a start.best of luck to all!!


----------



## Kokomorel

Inthewild said:


> Giver Koko! Never say quit.


I sa that but I’m in woods or fishing 3 or 4 days a week I’ll be looking


----------



## Regionnaire

Met up with member Penelope today in La Porte Co., and we found abso-smurfly nothing....187 times. A lot of black/half free but the greys are coming along.

I should mention that the first two forests we tried were flooded...the heavy rains took their toll .


----------



## Regionnaire

The second morel in the last full-sized pic was being sneaky


----------



## Regionnaire

Oh, and props to Penelope. She hasn't been doing this as long as most of us, but once she honed in on a couple of my finds, it was off to the races


----------



## morelinstein

Beautiful day to get some early delectables! Can't wait till next week's warm-up 🤗


----------



## PORT

Good morning Morellions! Quick question, my daughter and I were hunting yesterday and this morning she said her head hurt. I didnt see anything last night when we looked however I cant tell how fresh of a bite this was. Can anyone tell me how long based on the bite, how long the tick may have been in her hair? Also, I got most of it out besides a very tiny piece. What are your recommendations on what we should do? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShroomerDan

Anyone have any thoughts on this upcoming heat wave? I’m going to be hunting until Tuesday, but forecasts are saying highs in the high 80s after that. Will that end the season?


----------



## jim_t57

PORT said:


> View attachment 43036
> 
> View attachment 43035
> 
> Good morning Morellions! Quick question, my daughter and I were hunting yesterday and this morning she said her head hurt. I didnt see anything last night when we looked however I cant tell how fresh of a bite this was. Can anyone tell me how long based on the bite, how long the tick may have been in her hair? Also, I got most of it out besides a very tiny piece. What are your recommendations on what we should do? Thanks in advance!


 It looks pretty angry. Those tiny ones are vicious. I had one buried to the feet once and had to have it cut out. If that was the only day she has been anywhere that she was exposed to ticks then I would say a day. They will check a chart of your area and see how many cases of lyme disease is in that area and decide whether to start antibiotics. That's if you seek medical help. If it turns into a bullseye around the wound that is a telltale sign of Lyme. Now there are a couple other diseases associated with tick bites. Please be careful out there. I hope for the best for her.


----------



## mushroompizza

Found some in Lake County yesterday. Left a few really small ones. The ground was pretty soaked in spots





































Was a gorgeous day in beaver country!




























Til the heat wave takes its toll… happy shroomin!


----------



## Jtr

mushroompizza said:


> Found some in Lake County yesterday. Left a few really small ones. The ground was pretty soaked in spots
> 
> View attachment 43039
> 
> 
> View attachment 43041
> 
> 
> View attachment 43040
> 
> 
> View attachment 43038
> 
> 
> Was a gorgeous day in beaver country!
> 
> View attachment 43049
> 
> 
> View attachment 43050
> 
> 
> View attachment 43051
> 
> 
> Til the heat wave takes its toll… happy shroomin!


Cow Skull…


----------



## Jtr

PORT said:


> View attachment 43036
> 
> View attachment 43035
> 
> Good morning Morellions! Quick question, my daughter and I were hunting yesterday and this morning she said her head hurt. I didnt see anything last night when we looked however I cant tell how fresh of a bite this was. Can anyone tell me how long based on the bite, how long the tick may have been in her hair? Also, I got most of it out besides a very tiny piece. What are your recommendations on what we should do? Thanks in advance!


Can you send a better closeup of the tick?… Based on the photo you sent it looks like a deer tick and that the mouth/head is still in her head… If that’s the case medical attention is recommended because of possibility of infection… Also save the tick to take in with you…


----------



## PORT

Jtr said:


> Can you send a better closeup of the tick?… Based on the photo you sent it looks like a deer tick and that the mouth/head is still in her head… If that’s the case medical attention is recommended because of possibility of infection… Also save the tick to take in with you…


Headed to Dr. office now. She got sick on the way back from camping. Thanks for the advice JTR!


----------



## Jtr

PORT said:


> Headed to Dr. office now. She got sick on the way back from camping. Thanks for the advice JTR!


Best of Luck🤞


----------



## Kbart

PORT said:


> View attachment 43036
> 
> View attachment 43035
> 
> Good morning Morellions! Quick question, my daughter and I were hunting yesterday and this morning she said her head hurt. I didnt see anything last night when we looked however I cant tell how fresh of a bite this was. Can anyone tell me how long based on the bite, how long the tick may have been in her hair? Also, I got most of it out besides a very tiny piece. What are your recommendations on what we should do? Thanks in advance!


If it's been there less than 24 hours, usually not an issue (usually). Have a "Lyme literate" doctor take a look if you're concerned. DO NOT USE YOUR REGULAR DOCTOR UNLESS HE/SHE HAS HAD SPECIAL TRAINING!! Many people get false negative results by not being tested properly. Stats are nearly 50% false negative. Always use permetherin when in the woods during tick season!!!


----------



## jashroomer

ShroomerDan said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this upcoming heat wave? I’m going to be hunting until Tuesday, but forecasts are saying highs in the high 80s after that. Will that end the season?


It's a love /hate thing for me.


----------



## Jtr

Kbart said:


> If it's been there less than 24 hours, usually not an issue (usually). Have a "Lyme literate" doctor take a look if you're concerned. DO NOT USE YOUR REGULAR DOCTOR UNLESS HE/SHE HAS HAD SPECIAL TRAINING!! Many people get false negative results by not being tested properly. Stats are nearly 50% false negative. Always use permetherin when in the woods during tick season!!!


Agreed… Unfortunately most doctors have no clue about ticks & the internet is spotty at best… In our area we have three kinds of ticks… Common Dog Tick: harmless, Deer Tick: Lyme disease, and the Lone Star Tick: alpha-gal meat allergy… Granted all ticks can give you other diseases or infections, but these are the big ones… To prevent ticks use a combo of Permethrin on your clothes(every 4 weeks) & Picaridin on you every time you go in the woods or other tick habitats, also always tick check, shower, and dry clothes on highest setting as soon as you get home… God forbid you find one on yourself, remove with tweezers as close to the skin as possible with a gentle but steady pull… The goal is to remove all of the tick leaving nothing in you(the mouth/head)… Once removed sandwich said tick in clear tape and date it, save in case future testing is required… La Porte county health dept has a tick specialist “the tick lady”… Call and ask for her by name…


----------



## Inthewild

Jtr said:


> Agreed… Unfortunately most doctors have no clue about ticks & the internet is spotty at best… In our area we have three kinds of ticks… Common Dog Tick: harmless, Deer Tick: Lyme disease, and the Lone Star Tick: alpha-gal meat allergy… Granted all ticks can give you other diseases or infections, but these are the big ones… To prevent ticks use a combo of Permethrin on your clothes(every 4 weeks) & Picaridin on you every time you go in the woods or other tick habitats, also always tick check, shower, and dry clothes on highest setting as soon as you get home… God forbid you find one on yourself, remove with tweezers as close to the skin as possible with a gentle but steady pull… The goal is to remove all of the tick leaving nothing in you(the mouth/head)… Once removed sandwich said tick in clear tape and date it, save in case future testing is required… La Porte county health dept has a tick specialist “the tick lady”… Call and ask for her by name…


----------



## PORT

Jtr said:


> Agreed… Unfortunately most doctors have no clue about ticks & the internet is spotty at best… In our area we have three kinds of ticks… Common Dog Tick: harmless, Deer Tick: Lyme disease, and the Lone Star Tick: alpha-gal meat allergy… Granted all ticks can give you other diseases or infections, but these are the big ones… To prevent ticks use a combo of Permethrin on your clothes(every 4 weeks) & Picaridin on you every time you go in the woods or other tick habitats, also always tick check, shower, and dry clothes on highest setting as soon as you get home… God forbid you find one on yourself, remove with tweezers as close to the skin as possible with a gentle but steady pull… The goal is to remove all of the tick leaving nothing in you(the mouth/head)… Once removed sandwich said tick in clear tape and date it, save in case future testing is required… La Porte county health dept has a tick specialist “the tick lady”… Call and ask for her by name…


Great advice! Its apparently a Lone Star Tick. Sitting in ER after visiting THREE Dr.s who dont/wont see her because the head is lodged in her scalp. Having to numb it and then cut it out! Shes being a trooper though. All in the name morels!


----------



## Jtr

PORT said:


> Great advice! Its apparently a Lone Star Tick. Sitting in ER after visiting THREE Dr.s who dont/wont see her because the head is lodged in her scalp. Having to numb it and then cut it out! Shes being a trooper though. All in the name morels!


Glad you took her in that could have been bad… Because of my job and outdoor activities I always have treated clothes on and always check and shower as soon as I’m home… But two weeks ago while walking the dog through the neighborhood on paved streets after work, I got a lone star that I didn’t find till the next day… Got it all out but two weeks later still have a bruise… Been eating all the meat I can to figure out if the alpha-gal was passed on so far so good…🤞


----------



## Jtr

PORT said:


> Great advice! Its apparently a Lone Star Tick. Sitting in ER after visiting THREE Dr.s who dont/wont see her because the head is lodged in her scalp. Having to numb it and then cut it out! Shes being a trooper though. All in the name morels!


She definitely gets a treat after that ordeal…😉


----------



## Kokomorel

Had a great day day with my wife and Lucy in the woods we found 5 and 2 we left to for gone Good Luck Shroomin everyone


----------



## Kokomorel

PORT said:


> Great advice! Its apparently a Lone Star Tick. Sitting in ER after visiting THREE Dr.s who dont/wont see her because the head is lodged in her scalp. Having to numb it and then cut it out! Shes being a trooper though. All in the name morels!


Hope everything goes well


----------



## shroomsearcher

Kbart said:


> If it's been there less than 24 hours, usually not an issue (usually). Have a "Lyme literate" doctor take a look if you're concerned. DO NOT USE YOUR REGULAR DOCTOR UNLESS HE/SHE HAS HAD SPECIAL TRAINING!! Many people get false negative results by not being tested properly. Stats are nearly 50% false negative. Always use permetherin when in the woods during tick season!!!


Good advice! Some docs have absolutely no idea about tick born diseases! My buddy's wife got a tick in her head, and he searched for it and found it. Also found the "bullseye" on here scalp. The doctors they went to were clueless. Messed with her for years!


----------



## PORT

Thanks for the feedback everyone! Best friend got it cut out and is all better! Definitely will prepare ourselves with spray and do a MUCH more thorough scalp check! Thanks again group!!


----------



## Penelope

I second the Permethrin on clothing. Especially in my area. The deer ticks nymphs are teeny tiny and so hard to spot. Since I started using Permethrin I haven't had an issue. I spray my hiking clothes, socks, shoes, hat, and backpack.


----------



## Jtr

I also recommend a lice comb to get even the tiniest of ticks out of your hair…


----------



## Jtr

Grab em before the heat kills them… Another five pounds… Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## noskydaddy

jim_t57 said:


> Trying to decide if this will be my last hunt this year. Walked quite a ways to find 6 beauties today. All under live and dead Elm in Owen co. Hope everyone continues the hunt . I will enjoy seeing the posts from up north. Good luck all!
> View attachment 42985
> View attachment 42986
> View attachment 42988
> View attachment 42990



Question buddy: Is it possible the elms that appear living are dying and just havent slipped any bark yet?

I have to admit you have me looking at live elms now, and I'd love for this to be true!


----------



## Regionnaire

Went out for a tiny bit before taking 'ol ma to breakfast...picked 19 and left a few babies. The two forests I went to were picked over hard, but somehow I manage. Came across some elms that were recently chopped down, so I collected some fresh shavings and sawdust for a slurry.


----------



## robertlehman285

wade said:


> Robinbluebird and Me have added a New Member and Hunting buddy, to Our Household.
> Everyone say hi 👋 ☺ to " Wind'Rider "
> View attachment 41076


Handsome


----------



## parrothead

Going to give it one last try in Jennings Co after school. We got 8 tenths inch on rain last week so I hope to find some the late big yellows. But dont have my hopes up to much. Last week produced not much of anything.


----------



## jim_t57

noskydaddy said:


> Question buddy: Is it possible the elms that appear living are dying and just havent slipped any bark yet?
> 
> I have to admit you have me looking at live elms now, and I'd love for this to be true!


They were putting leafing out is the only reason I think they are living. Im sure they are close to dying.


----------



## jesterman5

Finally was able to get out after being out of town all weekend. Found these 6 that were pretty small and fresh. Steuben county. Still crazy how behind some of the growth is. Worried a little about these 80s next 4 to






















5 days. I can't get out again until Thursday and left these little ones to see what happens.


----------



## parrothead

Well went for a look and nothing. Looks like the weight challenged person has sung in my area


----------



## Jtr

When Your Bags Are Full, You Use Your Hat!!!… Another Ten Pounds!… Happy Hunting Boys And Girls!!!


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> View attachment 43117
> 
> When Your Bags Are Full, You Use Your Hat!!!… Another Ten Pounds!… Happy Hunting Boys And Girls!!!


 You Da Man!!


----------



## jim_t57

Look what this fellow found in the heat in Tippi county. Looks like a giant live elm or recently dying one as the host tree. .I only had this happen once. Late and warm after a t storm.








Several years ago. Bet there are more out there somewhere. especially if we get a rain. Doesn't look likely where I'm at. Hope one of you posts some like that! Good luck!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

PORT said:


> View attachment 43080
> 
> View attachment 43079
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everyone! Best friend got it cut out and is all better! Definitely will prepare ourselves with spray and do a MUCH more thorough scalp check! Thanks again group!!


All I can say about your first pic is that it made me think of that old song, "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth!" Good for you guys! 



noskydaddy said:


> Question buddy: Is it possible the elms that appear living are dying and just havent slipped any bark yet?
> 
> I have to admit you have me looking at live elms now, and I'd love for this to be true!


I have to think that this is a strong possibility. Consider how long hen of the woods can live on, and in, an oak before killing it. Same with honey mushrooms. It can take a while. Besides, I have read articles that credited the Dutch Elm Disease with starting the morel hunting craze in the United States. Also, an elm tree has to be a certain age before it becomes susceptible to the disease. It become sexually mature before that, so can produce seed to make new elms. My hunting club has hundreds upon hundreds of old dead elms on it. Then I started finding young tree whose bark and leaves suggest that they might be elms. That lead to the research to find the information above. 

Morels have a very intimate mychorrizal relationships with elms and other trees, whereby they are in constant communication with their "host" if you will. They are in contact with the elm trees roots and communicate with it chemically. The morel mychorriza bring water and minerals to the tree, the tree responds by giving the mychorriza amino acids and sugars! the instant that something is out of sorts with the tree, the morel mychorriza know it! And since they are a network based phenomenon, that information is communicated to every part of it. It tells them that their "host" is in trouble and they need to flush spore producing fruiting bodies, morels, in order to "get out of Dodge"!


----------



## Regionnaire

*Hunted 2 parks today for a total of an hour. Took home 43 older ones missed by the weekend locusts, but saw new growth in a few places...*





























*I was also surprised to see this guy with the morels so far behind...*


----------



## Regionnaire

*So I mostly spent the rest of my morning/early afternoon scouting SW Michigan (Berrien Co)...amazing what a difference 5 miles can make! Most of the canopy trees were either still budding, or just starting to show leaves, especially mature elms. Some places still had standing water, and it looked like black season rather than end-of-season closer to the lake..*.







*These two monsters still had leaves..*.














*I almost stepped on a rather large snake. She was a blue racer that was easily over 6 feet long, and pretty thick...never ran into one before. I only knew she was there because she started rattling the leaves with the tip of her tail, and I swear it sounded like a rattlesnake! She was initially within striking distance, and postured like she might (because I was so close), until I maneuvered around her and her nest. I was wearing shorts, btw. That was my excitement for the day...*























*When I got home, the Larry dog looked sad (and hot), so I took the old man out to play with his frisbee, then grilled him a burger. Just like Colt 45...works every time *


----------



## emarler

Regionnaire said:


> *I almost stepped on a rather large snake. She was a blue racer that was easily over 6 feet long, and pretty thick...never ran into one before. I only knew she was there because she started rattling the leaves with the tip of her tail, and I swear it sounded like a rattlesnake! She was initially within striking distance, and postured like she might (because I was so close), until I maneuvered around her and her nest. I was wearing shorts, btw.*


Did you have to change your shorts when you got home?


----------



## PORT

Regionnaire said:


> *So I mostly spent the rest of my morning/early afternoon scouting SW Michigan (Berrien Co)...amazing what a difference 5 miles can make! Most of the canopy trees were either still budding, or just starting to show leaves, especially mature elms. Some places still had standing water, and it looked like black season rather than end-of-season closer to the lake..*.
> View attachment 43140
> 
> *These two monsters still had leaves..*.
> View attachment 43141
> View attachment 43142
> 
> 
> *I almost stepped on a rather large snake. She was a blue racer that was easily over 6 feet long, and pretty thick...never ran into one before. I only knew she was there because she started rattling the leaves with the tip of her tail, and I swear it sounded like a rattlesnake! She was initially within striking distance, and postured like she might (because I was so close), until I maneuvered around her and her nest. I was wearing shorts, btw. That was my excitement for the day...*
> View attachment 43144
> View attachment 43145
> View attachment 43154
> 
> 
> 
> *When I got home, the Larry dog looked sad (and hot), so I took the old man out to play with his frisbee, then grilled him a burger. Just like Colt 45...works every time *
> View attachment 43149


Thats a big nope rope or danger noodle!


----------



## Regionnaire

To be honest, I was so relieved when I saw it wasn't really a rattler (which Michigan does have) that once I took a couple steps back, I think we actually had a moment. lol


----------



## Kokomorel

Boy you can tell things are slowing down in Cental and southern Indiana. The thread is very quiet won’t be long and we’ll be hunting summer shrooms. Hope everyone has had a good time this year. Happy Shroomin everyone


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> Boy you can tell things are slowing down in Cental and southern Indiana. The thread is very quiet won’t be long and we’ll be hunting summer shrooms. Hope everyone has had a good time this year. Happy Shroomin everyone


Yea, I was hoping to get out one more time, coworker tested positive for covid saturday, i started running a fever and headache on sunday/monday, went and got tested, negative, still had headache today, took home test, negative, guess i'm just sick. May look tomorrow just to say i did.


----------



## Mtmike79

Still finding a few but seems to be slowing


----------



## Kbart

jashroomer said:


> Yea, I was hoping to get out one more time, coworker tested positive for covid saturday, i started running a fever and headache on sunday/monday, went and got tested, negative, still had headache today, took home test, negative, guess i'm just sick. May look tomorrow just to say i did.


Nah, if you had COVID, it would just be the sniffles...


----------



## Kbart

Regionnaire said:


> *So I mostly spent the rest of my morning/early afternoon scouting SW Michigan (Berrien Co)...amazing what a difference 5 miles can make! Most of the canopy trees were either still budding, or just starting to show leaves, especially mature elms. Some places still had standing water, and it looked like black season rather than end-of-season closer to the lake..*.
> View attachment 43140
> 
> *These two monsters still had leaves..*.
> View attachment 43141
> View attachment 43142
> 
> 
> *I almost stepped on a rather large snake. She was a blue racer that was easily over 6 feet long, and pretty thick...never ran into one before. I only knew she was there because she started rattling the leaves with the tip of her tail, and I swear it sounded like a rattlesnake! She was initially within striking distance, and postured like she might (because I was so close), until I maneuvered around her and her nest. I was wearing shorts, btw. That was my excitement for the day...*
> View attachment 43144
> View attachment 43145
> View attachment 43154
> 
> 
> 
> *When I got home, the Larry dog looked sad (and hot), so I took the old man out to play with his frisbee, then grilled him a burger. Just like Colt 45...works every time *
> View attachment 43149


Cool encounter but nothing to worry about. The Blue Racer is harmless to humans (non-venomous/poisonous). Still wouldn't be fun to get bit!


----------



## Glenn

Hi everyone. This is Glenn from Northern Michigan. I am wondering if Wade is done hunting. No reports for a while now. I am still waiting for the morels to grow up here enough to pick.


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> Boy you can tell things are slowing down in Cental and southern Indiana. The thread is very quiet won’t be long and we’ll be hunting summer shrooms. Hope everyone has had a good time this year. Happy Shroomin everyone


@Kokomorel check your private conversations. I replied to you with a report.


----------



## Jtr

Trying to hit all my spots before the heat kills them… That’s the problem with having twenty plus spots in four counties across two states, not enough time in the day… Haven’t seen much new growth up here lately, I’m thinking this is the beginning of the end… We will see… Brought home six more pounds today… Happy Hunting & Stay Hydrated!!!


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy

Glenn said:


> Hi everyone. This is Glenn from Northern Michigan. I am wondering if Wade is done hunting. No reports for a while now. I am still waiting for the morels to grow up here enough to pick.


He's probably heading your way!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I was thinking the same thing. He's probably out hunting. Here in NE Ohio found about another pound and a half today. Hunted my "low" spot, and it was way different than last Thursday when I hunted my high spot. Definitely a one here, one there kind of day. And apple trees only produced one morel for me. Sycamore and black cherry were the stars today. It will be in the low 80's for the next three days, but the over night lows will be reasonable. I'll hunt again tomorrow, then rest on Thursday because my knees are killing me. Probably have to cut the grass again on Friday. Then we're in for a rainy weekend and cooler weather again. I think the season, at least here, could keep going.


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> I was thinking the same thing. He's probably out hunting. Here in NE Ohio found about another pound and a half today. Hunted my "low" spot, and it was way different than last Thursday when I hunted my high spot. Definitely a one here, one there kind of day. And apple trees only produced one morel for me. Sycamore and black cherry were the stars today. It will be in the low 80's for the next three days, but the over night lows will be reasonable. I'll hunt again tomorrow, then rest on Thursday because my knees are killing me. Probably have to cut the grass again on Friday. Then we're in for a rainy weekend and cooler weather again. I think the season, at least here, could keep going.


I thought he actually said he was going to Michigan. If so, good for him cuz a flush is coming in multiple parts of the state


----------



## Regionnaire

Was 3 for 4 in forests (6 hours of walking), and ended with 174. Not sure of the weight, but I would set my bag down while looking. It got pretty heavy, and I couldn't possibly have left them in the car and expected them to hold moisture. I'd say over 15lbs., but less than 20, and that's with 25% tulip morels. 

One of my favorite spots FINALLY gave me something today...it pooped out some blacks and tulips for me. Poplars seem to be the ones pushing them out everywhere I went.


----------



## Jtr

👍


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Was 3 for 4 in forests (6 hours of walking), and ended with 174. Not sure of the weight, but I would set my bag down while looking. It got pretty heavy, and I couldn't possibly have left them in the car and expected them to hold moisture. I'd say over 15lbs., but less than 20, and that's with 25% tulip morels.
> 
> One of my favorite spots FINALLY gave me something today...it pooped out some blacks and tulips for me. Poplars seem to be the ones pushing them out everywhere I went.
> View attachment 43194
> View attachment 43196
> View attachment 43198
> View attachment 43202
> 
> View attachment 43200
> 
> View attachment 43193
> View attachment 43201
> View attachment 43197


Looks like you got some younger growth… Your spots might survive the heat wave… I’m checking my berrien spots tomorrow…


----------



## noskydaddy

Is @wade missing? WAAAAAADE!!!!


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> Looks like you got some younger growth… Your spots might survive the heat wave… I’m checking my berrien spots tomorrow…


You saw that I was there yesterday checking on things...from New Buffalo to Chikaming. There were a couple spots that needed all of this heat, but a lot of forests were really close. These high overnight temps are what's really gonna drive them out of the ground, and it might be tonight

Once again, also look to the trees..If you're seeing the canopy as majority green, with leaves at half their full size or more, that forest should already have yellows, or is about to let 'em go. You really want the mature elms to have turned the corner for maximum potential. That indicator can really help close to the lake.

I'll have a few good spots make it, and the temps are going to return to normal next week, which will extend the flush. A couple holes are definitely winding down, but they are smaller forests.


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> Is @wade missing? WAAAAAADE!!!!


He "liked" a comment as recently as yesterday


----------



## Regionnaire

Kbart said:


> Cool encounter but nothing to worry about. The Blue Racer is harmless to humans (non-venomous/poisonous). Still wouldn't be fun to get bit!


Exactly...especially in shorts. lol

That pic of her slithering is her going back to the nest that I came close to stepping on. If she hadn't rattled the leaves, I might've stepped on them both. I was scouting a new forest that wasn't ready, so I didn't look down until she did that. 

That's a good mama right there, cuz she had no other way to let me know...I have size 14 shoes and was walking at a normal pace. Once I moved away from the nest, we were cool with each other, and it was a nice little moment.


----------



## scoondog

Kokomorel said:


> Boy you can tell things are slowing down in Central and southern Indiana. The thread is very quiet won’t be long and we’ll be hunting summer shrooms. Hope everyone has had a good time this year. Happy Shroomin everyone


worst season for me in a while, going to give it one more shot, food for thought in years past it seamed like if we had a lot of snow (which we usually did) it was a good year, we haven't had more than one good snow a year if any in central IN. lately ,and I have never had so much trouble finding than the last few years and I am putting in way more effort.


----------



## Regionnaire

With this heat, I slept a little extra and stayed local...went to check a couple spots closer to home. Found another 8 black in the same forest I found yesterday (about 20 min looking), and I just had another forest provide me with my first find of the year. 23 there in an hour, mostly large black. I thought I'd have to write off my early spots, but I was wrong.


----------



## Jtr

Ths Heat is not being kind to our little friends… Only two disappointing pounds today from MI, so sad… Lots of unusable ones… Season is winding down, be safe out there in the heat… Happy Hunting!


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> View attachment 43244
> 
> View attachment 43247
> 
> View attachment 43246
> 
> View attachment 43245
> 
> Ths Heat is not being kind to our little friends… Only two disappointing pounds today from MI, so sad… Lots of unusable ones… Season is winding down, be safe out there in the heat… Happy Hunting!


 Don't know what to say. Do you teach classes? Lol. I'm too old to retain anything any more but I'll give it a try. Keep it up! Post em if you got em;


----------



## parrothead

200 lb Mother Load



https://www.yahoo.com/news/too-many-mushrooms-two-guys-214211228.html


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Is @wade missing? WAAAAAADE!!!!


I am Here Brother... and you are correct I have been missing


----------



## Tool fan

wade said:


> I am Here Brother... and you are correct I have been missing


?


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

parrothead said:


> 200 lb Mother Load
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/too-many-mushrooms-two-guys-214211228.html


Just saw that on Google, that would be an absolute blast


----------



## noskydaddy

parrothead said:


> 200 lb Mother Load
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/too-many-mushrooms-two-guys-214211228.html


130lbs and no pictures? Anyone else's BS meter firing off?


----------



## parrothead

Two Iowa Men Find 180 Pounds of Morel Mushrooms [PHOTO]


Their patience was definitely rewarded.




khak.com


----------



## parrothead

Thats only 131lb after giving away 5 lbs. The rest is in the story


----------



## Regionnaire

Umm...Jtr? These were in your backyard (figuratively, of course). Look at the stems














































67 by 11am...mostly yellows, with 1 tanned bigfoot (I call 'em big hidders). Never doubt the system! lol


----------



## morelinstein

Winding down...maybe 🤔. There are some mondo's lurking...


----------



## wade

I hadn't been feeling good all year long, I thought maybe i had gotto Limes disease..
So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
So..I say ok what should I do now..
Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
No.... Saying No....
the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
Your Dying
There is Nothing We can do for You
Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
Follow up here in Six Months.
I've made it along for 3 1/2 Years now
But and I knew I wasn't feeling right, Then on this past Thursday May 5th 2022... after Hunting 4 & 1/2 Beautiful days with Robinbluebird.. it was hard for me to make it out of the woods to the car..
I felt worse thur the night.. by Friday morning We drove me to the ER ....
They Kept me...
As I agreed to stay for Emergency Surgery Saturday at 10am
to remove my Enlarged 17-pound Spleen..
This Major Surgery is where I have been..
I'm in Bad Shape Right Now, but I am Above Ground and Happy 🤠✌


----------



## noskydaddy

parrothead said:


> Two Iowa Men Find 180 Pounds of Morel Mushrooms [PHOTO]
> 
> 
> Their patience was definitely rewarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khak.com


My BS meter has been smashed! White oaks and Maple. That's a lot of new ground to cover now. I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## rockytop69

noskydaddy said:


> 130lbs and no pictures? Anyone else's BS meter firing off?


Seen pic in article I seen piled up on table


----------



## noskydaddy

rockytop69 said:


> Seen pic in article I seen piled up on table


I believe! I BELIEVE! LOL


----------



## rockytop69

wade said:


> I hadn't been feeling good all year long, So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
> Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
> The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
> So..I say ok what should I do now..
> Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
> So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
> But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
> No.... Saying No....
> the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
> There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
> Your Dying
> There is Nothing We can do for You
> Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
> Follow up here in Six Months.





wade said:


> I hadn't been feeling good all year long, So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
> Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
> The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
> So..I say ok what should I do now..
> Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
> So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
> But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
> No.... Saying No....
> the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
> There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
> Your Dying
> There is Nothing We can do for You
> Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
> Follow up here in Six Months.


sorry to hear that will pray for ya


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> I hadn't been feeling good all year long, So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
> Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
> The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
> So..I say ok what should I do now..
> Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
> So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
> But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
> No.... Saying No....
> the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
> There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
> Your Dying
> There is Nothing We can do for You
> Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
> Follow up here in Six Months.
> I've made it along for 3 1/2 Years now
> But and I knew I wasn't feeling right, Then on this past Thursday May 5th 2022... after Hunting 4 & 1/2 Beautiful days with Robinbluebird.. it was hard for me to make it out of the woods to the car..
> I felt worse thur the night.. by Friday morning We drove me to the ER ....
> They Kept me. As I agreed to stay for and Emergency Surgery Saturday at 10am
> to remove my Enlarged Spleen..
> This Major Surgery is where I have been..
> I'm in Bad Shap Right Now, but I am Above Ground and Happy 🤠✌


Wasn't expecting that

My uncle had the same. He was quite the crazy jerk for a long time, but after that diagnosis, he became the kindest, most thoughtful person. Lucky for me, that's now how I remember him.

You have my regards and empathy, Wade. I'll surely be thinking of you whenever I find "nothing".


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Umm...Jtr? These were in your backyard (figuratively, of course). Look at the stems
> 
> View attachment 43262
> View attachment 43264
> View attachment 43265
> View attachment 43266
> View attachment 43268
> View attachment 43269
> 
> 
> 
> 67 by 11am...mostly yellows, with 1 tanned bigfoot (I call 'em big hidders). Never doubt the system! lol


I usually end my season when they get big… I prefer med to large greys while the nooks and crannies are still tight… I feel they have the best flavor, I prefer blacks above all else(most intense flavor)… I’m still finding them but my season is winding down…


----------



## Jtr

Praying for you and yours WADE…


----------



## Jtr

Land Of The Giants… Season is winding down for me, if I see them I’ll grab them…But no more intended hunts… Brought home another four pounds today… Happy Hunting Friends!!!


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

wade said:


> I hadn't been feeling good all year long, I thought maybe i had gotto Limes disease..
> So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
> Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
> The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
> So..I say ok what should I do now..
> Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
> So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
> But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
> No.... Saying No....
> the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
> There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
> Your Dying
> There is Nothing We can do for You
> Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
> Follow up here in Six Months.
> I've made it along for 3 1/2 Years now
> But and I knew I wasn't feeling right, Then on this past Thursday May 5th 2022... after Hunting 4 & 1/2 Beautiful days with Robinbluebird.. it was hard for me to make it out of the woods to the car..
> I felt worse thur the night.. by Friday morning We drove me to the ER ....
> They Kept me...
> As I agreed to stay for Emergency Surgery Saturday at 10am
> to remove my Enlarged Spleen..
> This Major Surgery is where I have been..
> I'm in Bad Shap Right Now, but I am Above Ground and Happy 🤠✌


I'm praying hard for you👍


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> I usually end my season when they get big… I prefer med to large greys while the nooks and crannies are still tight… I feel they have the best flavor, I prefer blacks above all else(most intense flavor)… I’m still finding them but my season is winding down…


I agree about blacks being more flavorful...that's why I hunt them as hard as anything. I'll still be finding some here and there for a little longer. The patches I found them in a few days ago usually produce a couple/few hundred more. They might still show. If they do, I'll be very happy.

A lot of the yellows I found today were just starting out...3-4 inchers. I really enjoy those as much as the greys. I don't usually hunt for the bigguns anymore because of the knees and the heat, but they sure were fun to hunt when I was younger. I've got 1 or two big forests in me per year if I'm lucky, and I normally have to call it quits within 4 or 5 hours, or pay dearly.

Still one of my favorite things to do...and eat!


----------



## celticcurl

wade said:


> I hadn't been feeling good all year long, I thought maybe i had gotto Limes disease..
> So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
> Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
> The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
> So..I say ok what should I do now..
> Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
> So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
> But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
> No.... Saying No....
> the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
> There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
> Your Dying
> There is Nothing We can do for You
> Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
> Follow up here in Six Months.
> I've made it along for 3 1/2 Years now
> But and I knew I wasn't feeling right, Then on this past Thursday May 5th 2022... after Hunting 4 & 1/2 Beautiful days with Robinbluebird.. it was hard for me to make it out of the woods to the car..
> I felt worse thur the night.. by Friday morning We drove me to the ER ....
> They Kept me...
> As I agreed to stay for Emergency Surgery Saturday at 10am
> to remove my Enlarged Spleen..
> This Major Surgery is where I have been..
> I'm in Bad Shap Right Now, but I am Above Ground and Happy 🤠✌


I'm glad you shared that Wade. You are my best morel bud and we had big plans for this season. I truly believe next year will be the year our plans work out. I still think it will be (and so far has been) epic up here and we could drive you around Tin Shanty and hunt from the truck. The only problem with that is it is very dry up there and hit 94 degrees today. Plus the price of gas... O.M.G. Just focus on healing so you can come up for our hen, hedgies, black trumpet and chanterelles.


----------



## jim_t57

So sorry to hear your diagnosis Wade. I can relate a small bit with you. I had Hodgkins lymphoma when I was just 28. stage 1. Caught it early. Radiation for 14 weeks. I have been dealing with side effects ever since. This year it was exhausting just to get to the woods. But I know we are both driven by morel madness. Hang in there buddy, everyone will be praying and wishing you well.


----------



## shroomsearcher

wade said:


> I hadn't been feeling good all year long, I thought maybe i had gotto Limes disease..
> So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
> Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
> The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
> So..I say ok what should I do now..
> Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
> So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
> But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
> No.... Saying No....
> the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
> There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
> Your Dying
> There is Nothing We can do for You
> Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
> Follow up here in Six Months.
> I've made it along for 3 1/2 Years now
> But and I knew I wasn't feeling right, Then on this past Thursday May 5th 2022... after Hunting 4 & 1/2 Beautiful days with Robinbluebird.. it was hard for me to make it out of the woods to the car..
> I felt worse thur the night.. by Friday morning We drove me to the ER ....
> They Kept me...
> As I agreed to stay for Emergency Surgery Saturday at 10am
> to remove my Enlarged Spleen..
> This Major Surgery is where I have been..
> I'm in Bad Shap Right Now, but I am Above Ground and Happy 🤠✌


Wade, so sorry to hear this. Have you Googled Mantle Cell Lymphoma? Apparently the Cleveland Clinic and some other places have been working on it, and new treatments have been developed. Can't hurt to check it out. Might not be a complete cure, but can prolong your life. And if you can stick around long enough, maybe a cure will be found. 

Consider this story from Paul Stamets. Who? That's what I thought the first time I heard of him. He's a mycologist (studies fungi), who originally comes from Columbiana, OH, a little town about 20 minutes south of me. When his Dad died he moved his Mom out to Washington State to be near him and his Brother who was also out there. She called him one day, her voice quivering, telling him that she was scared. Her right breast was five times the size of her left, she had six angry lymph nodes running down her right side. He rushed her to the best breast cancer clinic in Seattle, and the doctors diagnosed her with advanced stage four breast cancer, said she should have seen two years prior. She was a Charismatic Christian and had not seen a doctor since 1968! The doctor gave her three months to live, at best! 

The cancer had broken through the barrier and invaded her sternum and liver. She made her own funeral arrangements, buying the cheapest pine box she could find, because she wasn't afraid to die because she would go to Jesus. The doctor started her on Taxol, to which she had horrible side effects and refused to take it. So, they switched her to Herceptin, and the doctor mentioned that some interesting studies had been done about turkey tail mushrooms boosting the immune system, and that might help the Herceptin work better. She said that her Son was in that business so she gave him a call. Stamets looked up the research literature and and made extracts of turkey tail mycelium and got them to his Mom.

She was 83 when they started treatment, and she lived past 92! Wade, I think that you might need a second opinion.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Regionnaire said:


> I agree about blacks being more flavorful...that's why I hunt them as hard as anything. I'll still be finding some here and there for a little longer. The patches I found them in a few days ago usually produce a couple/few hundred more. They might still show. If they do, I'll be very happy.
> 
> A lot of the yellows I found today were just starting out...3-4 inchers. I really enjoy those as much as the greys. I don't usually hunt for the bigguns anymore because of the knees and the heat, but they sure were fun to hunt when I was younger. I've got 1 or two big forests in me per year if I'm lucky, and I normally have to call it quits within 4 or 5 hours, or pay dearly.
> 
> Still one of my favorite things to do...and eat!


Out of curiosity what habitat and what trees do you find black morels in? I'm trying to get some black morel spots up in Minnesota/Wisconsin.


----------



## Inthewild

wade said:


> I hadn't been feeling good all year long, I thought maybe i had gotto Limes disease..
> So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
> Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
> The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
> So..I say ok what should I do now..
> Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
> So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
> But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
> No.... Saying No....
> the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
> There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
> Your Dying
> There is Nothing We can do for You
> Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
> Follow up here in Six Months.
> I've made it along for 3 1/2 Years now
> But and I knew I wasn't feeling right, Then on this past Thursday May 5th 2022... after Hunting 4 & 1/2 Beautiful days with Robinbluebird.. it was hard for me to make it out of the woods to the car..
> I felt worse thur the night.. by Friday morning We drove me to the ER ....
> They Kept me...
> As I agreed to stay for Emergency Surgery Saturday at 10am
> to remove my Enlarged Spleen..
> This Major Surgery is where I have been..
> I'm in Bad Shap Right Now, but I am Above Ground and Happy 🤠✌


God bless you and keep you, healthy! Amen


----------



## emarler

wade said:


> This Major Surgery is where I have been..
> I'm in Bad Shap Right Now, but I am Above Ground and Happy 🤠✌


Praying for you, Wade! Hope you get to feeling better very soon.

From Eric in Idaho


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy

wade said:


> I hadn't been feeling good all year long, I thought maybe i had gotto Limes disease..
> So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
> Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
> The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
> So..I say ok what should I do now..
> Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
> So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
> But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
> No.... Saying No....
> the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
> There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
> Your Dying
> There is Nothing We can do for You
> Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
> Follow up here in Six Months.
> I've made it along for 3 1/2 Years now
> But and I knew I wasn't feeling right, Then on this past Thursday May 5th 2022... after Hunting 4 & 1/2 Beautiful days with Robinbluebird.. it was hard for me to make it out of the woods to the car..
> I felt worse thur the night.. by Friday morning We drove me to the ER ....
> They Kept me...
> As I agreed to stay for Emergency Surgery Saturday at 10am
> to remove my Enlarged Spleen..
> This Major Surgery is where I have been..
> I'm in Bad Shap Right Now, but I am Above Ground and Happy 🤠✌





wade said:


> I hadn't been feeling good all year long, I thought maybe i had gotto Limes disease..
> So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
> Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
> The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
> So..I say ok what should I do now..
> Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
> So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
> But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
> No.... Saying No....
> the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
> There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
> Your Dying
> There is Nothing We can do for You
> Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
> Follow up here in Six Months.
> I've made it along for 3 1/2 Years now
> But and I knew I wasn't feeling right, Then on this past Thursday May 5th 2022... after Hunting 4 & 1/2 Beautiful days with Robinbluebird.. it was hard for me to make it out of the woods to the car..
> I felt worse thur the night.. by Friday morning We drove me to the ER ....
> They Kept me...
> As I agreed to stay for Emergency Surgery Saturday at 10am
> to remove my Enlarged Spleen..
> This Major Surgery is where I have been..
> I'm in Bad Shap Right Now, but I am Above Ground and Happy 🤠✌


Wade, 

You've been a big part of my life "unknowingly" since April of 2020 when my father passed. He grew up on big hurricane around hunters honey farm, Max Kindred was his name. I took up mushroom hunting shortly after to help with the emptiness and sorrow. I would of gave up if it wasn't for this forum and your knowledge. This year I find myself looking for your post to direct me often while crying in the woods. You are an incredible person and a huge influence on my life. Thank you sir and I look forward to your post until the good lord calls us home. 

Joey


----------



## Kokomorel

KyGoodOlBoy said:


> Wade,
> 
> You've been a big part of my life "unknowingly" since April of 2020 when my father passed. He grew up on big hurricane around hunters honey farm, Max Kindred was his name. I took up mushroom hunting shortly after to help with the emptiness and sorrow. I would of gave up if it wasn't for this forum and your knowledge. This year I find myself looking for your post to direct me often while crying in the woods. You are an incredible person and a huge influence on my life. Thank you sir and I look forward to your post until the good lord calls us home.
> 
> Joey


Awesome


----------



## Jtr

KyGoodOlBoy said:


> Wade,
> 
> You've been a big part of my life "unknowingly" since April of 2020 when my father passed. He grew up on big hurricane around hunters honey farm, Max Kindred was his name. I took up mushroom hunting shortly after to help with the emptiness and sorrow. I would of gave up if it wasn't for this forum and your knowledge. This year I find myself looking for your post to direct me often while crying in the woods. You are an incredible person and a huge influence on my life. Thank you sir and I look forward to your post until the good lord calls us home.
> 
> Joey


Agreed… This hobby/addiction of ours is something that gives us comfort and reassurance in the seasons and things we can’t control… If I’ve learned anything from your posts, it’s that perseverance always prevails… You are truly a guiding light in this dark world and many more hunts are in your future… Take care my Fungi friend…🙏


----------



## parrothead

*noskydaddy you probably just need new batteries in your BS meter. *


----------



## parrothead

Even though I have never met you Wade like KYgoodoldboy said you have become a part of my life. I feel like I know the people on this site with our common passion of Morels. Keep up the fight Wade. Last July my family got a shock as my brother was diagnosed with lung cancer at 58. Guy has never smoked or drank in his life. The older we all get the more we take care of ourselves and get our routine checks. Had my first Colonoscopy last June. Nothing to it. If you dont want to do it for yourself do it for your family and loved ones.


----------



## Jtr

Rise & Shine… Morel, Ramp, and Gruyere Scramble with Crispy Potatoes and Garden Salad… Happy Hunting Friends!!!


----------



## jim_t57

shroomsearcher said:


> Wade, so sorry to hear this. Have you Googled Mantle Cell Lymphoma? Apparently the Cleveland Clinic and some other places have been working on it, and new treatments have been developed. Can't hurt to check it out. Might not be a complete cure, but can prolong your life. And if you can stick around long enough, maybe a cure will be found.
> 
> Consider this story from Paul Stamets. Who? That's what I thought the first time I heard of him. He's a mycologist (studies fungi), who originally comes from Columbiana, OH, a little town about 20 minutes south of me. When his Dad died he moved his Mom out to Washington State to be near him and his Brother who was also out there. She called him one day, her voice quivering, telling him that she was scared. Her right breast was five times the size of her left, she had six angry lymph nodes running down her right side. He rushed her to the best breast cancer clinic in Seattle, and the doctors diagnosed her with advanced stage four breast cancer, said she should have seen two years prior. She was a Charismatic Christian and had not seen a doctor since 1968! The doctor gave her three months to live, at best!
> 
> The cancer had broken through the barrier and invaded her sternum and liver. She made her own funeral arrangements, buying the cheapest pine box she could find, because she wasn't afraid to die because she would go to Jesus. The doctor started her on Taxol, to which she had horrible side effects and refused to take it. So, they switched her to Herceptin, and the doctor mentioned that some interesting studies had been done about turkey tail mushrooms boosting the immune system, and that might help the Herceptin work better. She said that her Son was in that business so she gave him a call. Stamets looked up the research literature and and made extracts of turkey tail mycelium and got them to his Mom.
> 
> She was 83 when they started treatment, and she lived past 92! Wade, I think that you might need a second opinion.



I agree wholeheartedly. I have a book I think you should read Wade, and anybody else that has concerns about the dreaded disease; The truth about cancer by Ty M. Bolinger. I got it on amazon. Very eye opening . I think you will benefit and it will give you hope and you will be with us for a long time. I know you are a strong person and have a massive amount of support! In the famous words of Jimmy Valvano(don't ever give up!)


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> View attachment 43304
> 
> Rise & Shine… Morel, Ramp, and Gruyere Scramble with Crispy Potatoes and Garden Salad… Happy Hunting Friends!!!


Simply ,lovely, beautiful!


----------



## elmgirl

@wade I hadn't checked in on the Indiana page lately and even though I already knew about the mcl I am so sorry to hear about the surgery and the fact your not feeling the best. I know you tho your not done yet! Got too much stubbornness in ya and you gotta make it to next season cause we didnt get to hunt together this year! I'm glad you and robin had some quality time in the woods. My daughter is still fighting her fight even though at 14 they said 8 mos she just hit 27 in march! Get feeling better my friend you got my number plz keep me updated as I haven't had alot of time to check the forum lately. 
Here's some tree pics for ya


----------



## emarler

@elmgirl 

Are those red mushrooms lobster mushrooms? I've never seen them in person, only read about them.


----------



## clutch2412

Hey Wade. Nothing but love for you over here in Connecticut. Get to feeling better. We are all pulling for ya. Tom


----------



## Regionnaire

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Out of curiosity what habitat and what trees do you find black morels in? I'm trying to get some black morel spots up in Minnesota/Wisconsin.


In all honesty, Glenn from Michigan could probably help you a little better that far north. You should hit him up on the Michigan thread.

Ash trees harbor more blacks for me than most other trees, and I look more in spots that get both morning and afternoon sun...I usually start in the SE or south-central parts of the forest, and look for the warm spots


----------



## Regionnaire

I went out to check a couple spots closer to home this morning, and everything is scorched. Porter County forest canopies look like they could have them, but the sun is baking everything.

The spots where I was finding blacks are burned bad...the fiddles, ramps, and every bit of ground cover is yellow and dying. The rest of the forest filled in so quick that even my late season spots in those forests aren't producing. I found one burned up yellow in a spot I walked through on Thursday, when it wasn't there. If it rains, I'll go out after and asses the situation. But, without the rain, the lower temps might not save us.


----------



## redfred

wade said:


> I hadn't been feeling good all year long, I thought maybe i had gotto Limes disease..
> So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
> Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
> The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
> So..I say ok what should I do now..
> Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
> So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
> But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
> No.... Saying No....
> the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
> There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
> Your Dying
> There is Nothing We can do for You
> Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
> Follow up here in Six Months.
> I've made it along for 3 1/2 Years now
> But and I knew I wasn't feeling right, Then on this past Thursday May 5th 2022... after Hunting 4 & 1/2 Beautiful days with Robinbluebird.. it was hard for me to make it out of the woods to the car..
> I felt worse thur the night.. by Friday morning We drove me to the ER ....
> They Kept me...
> As I agreed to stay for Emergency Surgery Saturday at 10am
> to remove my Enlarged Spleen..
> This Major Surgery is where I have been..
> I'm in Bad Shap Right Now, but I am Above Ground and Happy 🤠✌


It would seem strange to most (and to me years ago) that there would be such a kinship formed by a bunch of people who like to wander around the woods looking for mushrooms… The advice, encouragement and humor shared by you and others helps keep me motivated. @wade although we have never met I will always have you with me when I’m in the woods.. I pray for many more hunts for you………. ED


----------



## jashroomer

Hang in there brother, we have many more hunts, and I can't wait for the first trip in the tree hugger. Get better, and maybe we can get some summer hunting in.
Getting ready to celebrate my daughter being 5 years cancer free on May 23rd, Adenoid Cystic Carcinoma. Gonna beat this shit.


----------



## Jtr

2022 Morel Season Has Ended For Me, Not Great Not Bad… Totals: 45lbs Dehydrated, 7lbs Eaten Fresh, & 5lbs Fresh Left In The Fridge… STAY STRONG WADE!!!… Happy Hunting Friends!!!


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Regionnaire said:


> In all honesty, Glenn from Michigan could probably help you a little better that far north. You should hit him up on the Michigan thread.
> 
> Ash trees harbor more blacks for me than most other trees, and I look more in spots that get both morning and afternoon sun...I usually start in the SE or south-central parts of the forest, and look for the warm spots


Sounds good, I'll go over and try and get a hold of him.👍


----------



## guff76

Was able to find a couple, but with this heat won't be but a day or two n they will be done for in my area. Sucks cause was wanting to take the boy out one more time so he could try n find nothing. Guess shall see..














but on another note the woods are mostly empty now n don't have near as much competition, only bad part is gotta go way back to find anything cause up close has been all trampled down. Guess it's close to time to put the ol golf club up n get the fishing poles out.


----------



## jesterman5

Couldn't put it any better than what others have said. This site I've been obsessed with for years now and one of the main reasons is reading Wade's posts. I don't post much, but love seeing all the great pictures you all take. Love reading the wonderful insight you all share as well. @wade I'm praying for you and your family. You definitely seem like the type who can beat this!

Much Love,
Jon


----------



## jesterman5

Pictures from up here in Steuben county from 2 days ago















Also have to add I left a few tiny ones that were growing under May Apples. Hoping they protect them.from the blazing heat we are having. Storms have just rolled through up here. Debating on hitting the wood or going fishing?!?


----------



## JSTB1723

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 42971
> 
> View attachment 42970
> 
> View attachment 42972
> 30 this morning good day wells county
> View attachment 42973










West Michigan, Allegan and Barry County


----------



## elmgirl

emarler said:


> @elmgirl
> 
> Are those red mushrooms lobster mushrooms? I've never seen them in person, only read about them.


I was thinking so but not sure.
That's one I'm not familiar with


----------



## Kokomorel

Looks like 2022 is over for me took my wife and Lucy on a camping trip had a great time found a few but they were pretty dry. Although it was not the best year for me I had a great time with my Shroomin buddies. Time to get caught up with the work around the house before summer shrooms start good luck out there and don’t let your Shroomin stop at just morels lots of summer and fall shrooms to be found. Good Luck Shroomin everyone


----------



## Kokomorel

Don’t know if you can see it but this shroom started releasing spores in the truck as we were driving was hard to get a good picture


----------



## Kokomorel

Almost forgot to share this picture with all of you the DNR didn’t have any idea what it was. Your thoughts????


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Kokomorel said:


> Almost forgot to share this picture with all of you the DNR didn’t have any idea what it was. Your thoughts????
> View attachment 43379
> View attachment 43380
> View attachment 43381


That would be a mink, just saw one 2 weeks ago


----------



## elmgirl

Kokomorel said:


> Almost forgot to share this picture with all of you the DNR didn’t have any idea what it was. Your thoughts????
> View attachment 43379
> View attachment 43380
> View attachment 43381


Looks like something from the weasel, mink family?


----------



## Jtr

Jonah Sinkel said:


> That would be a mink, just saw one 2 weeks ago


Agreed…


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Jonah Sinkel said:


> That would be a mink, just saw one 2 weeks ago


Main reason I can tell is because his body is dark brown and then when it gets closer to his face and snout it turns black.


----------



## Kokomorel

Jtr said:


> Agreed…


Must’ve been something wrong with it damn thing followed me and Lucy for about a quarter mile back to the camper had to run it off


----------



## Jtr

Kokomorel said:


> Must’ve been something wrong with it damn thing followed me and Lucy for about a quarter mile back to the camper had to run it off


They can be very aggressive and territorial…


----------



## Inthewild

Kokomorel said:


> Must’ve been something wrong with it damn thing followed me and Lucy for about a quarter mile back to the camper had to run it off


@Kokomorel , I'm thinking Fischer cat. They kill everything they can find and actually can run down a squirrel down spinning around a tree. Very aggressive. That's why it followed you and yours.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Kokomorel said:


> Must’ve been something wrong with it damn thing followed me and Lucy for about a quarter mile back to the camper had to run it off


Was it aggressive when it was following you?


----------



## Kokomorel

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Was it aggressive when it was following you?


No almost as if it was tame left my camp site and whet to another site


----------



## Jtr

Fishers are really rare, Minks are very common…


----------



## Kokomorel

Inthewild said:


> @Kokomorel , I'm thinking Fischer cat. They kill everything they can find and actually can run down a squirrel down spinning around a tree. Very aggressive. That's why it followed you and yours.


Lucy got with in 6” of it before it moved looked like it was dead laying in the road not aggressive at all


----------



## jim_t57

Inthewild said:


> @Kokomorel , I'm thinking Fischer cat. They kill everything they can find and actually can run down a squirrel down spinning around a tree. Very aggressive. That's why it followed you and yours.



My first thought was Fisher but it would be very rare indeed in Indiana and a lot bigger . I would also agree that it's a mink buck . The Fisher is more common in the Northern states and Canada. I see them alot and also Marten in my issues of Fur Fish and Game. Great sighting !


----------



## Kokomorel

jim_t57 said:


> My first thought was Fisher but it would be very rare indeed in Indiana and a lot bigger . I would also agree that it's a mink buck . The Fisher is more common in the Northern states and Canada. I see them alot and also Marten in my issues of Fur Fish and Game. Great sighting !


I should know for sure Monday I sent pics to the wildlife biologist that works there


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Kokomorel said:


> No almost as if it was tame left my camp site and whet to another site


It would be a mink, the reason why I think it was following you is minks are known to follow animals in the wild to find food. For example, they will follow coyote, bobcats, and even bears in wolves up here in Wisconsin. They will follow tracks and trails of predators to lead them to a kill sight of an animal where they can feast on what's left of the kill. I've seen a lot of minks around my area and only one time did one ever follow me for about a quarter mile. I didn't even know it was following me till I turned around and on my way back saw mink prints in the dirt that weren't there before. Very curious creatures.


----------



## Regionnaire

Jonah Sinkel said:


> It would be a mink, the reason why I think it was following you is minks are known to follow animals in the wild to find food. For example, they will follow coyote, bobcats, and even bears in wolves up here in Wisconsin. They will follow tracks and trails of predators to lead them to a kill sight of an animal where they can feast on what's left of the kill. I've seen a lot of minks around my area and only one time did one ever follow me for about a quarter mile. I didn't even know it was following me till I turned around and on my way back saw mink prints in the dirt that weren't there before. Very curious creatures.


As soon as I saw it, I said "mink".


----------



## Regionnaire

Still finding some here and there. Hopped between a few forests and found 49 this morning...all pretty nice. Make sure you're checking them for bugs!

They continue to come up on the east side of the forests. None of my late-season spots are showing anything...as well as the west, north, and forest perimeters. La Porte is about done, most of my Porter County spots haven't given me shit, and I haven't made it back to Lake Co. I have yet to see many end-of-season indicators, either...only found 1 of 10 of those. If we get some rain, there could still be another flush. Gonna be tough hunting with the ground cover so high.

I have to give my knee another break, but I'll get out again mid-week and reassess...might even make it back to SW MI.






















































Sorry..the attached pic is from last time and I couldn't delete it


----------



## Regionnaire

Quiz time!

Name the tree


----------



## guff76

@Kokomorel yea I'm thinking a mink also


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Quiz time!
> 
> Name the tree
> View attachment 43405
> White Ash…


White Ash…


----------



## elmgirl

Mannn cant catch a break just as @wade's messaging me about how he was doing I was going in for emergency surgery 🙄 hadn't felt well for a few days but just shrugged it off as much as I could even being silly enough to head out to the overgrown woods in search of a straggler or 2, and without fail while there was nothing in the woods I found one dried up on the side of the road. Broke out in a fever woke up barely able to walk got to hospital and found out my appendix ruptured hurt like heck home now with the instructions not to lift over 10-15 lbs for six weeks! Dont think that's gonna be possible but given the pain I'm still in....however I'm gonna find me one of those things you pick up trash with (since I cant bend down) gotta have some way to collect my shrooms because one part of my dr orders is walk daily🤣and walkins what I'm gonna do! IN THE WOODS im not letting it stop me from heading to Michigan thursday I'll pack my heating pad n do my resting in the car.
Here's my dried up putnam county last morel of the year
No more surgeries or hospitals @wade get well soon buddy


----------



## Regionnaire

elmgirl said:


> Mannn cant catch a break just as @wade's messaging me about how he was doing I was going in for emergency surgery 🙄 hadn't felt well for a few days but just shrugged it off as much as I could even being silly enough to head out to the overgrown woods in search of a straggler or 2, and without fail while there was nothing in the woods I found one dried up on the side of the road. Broke out in a fever woke up barely able to walk got to hospital and found out my appendix ruptured hurt like heck home now with the instructions not to lift over 10-15 lbs for six weeks! Dont think that's gonna be possible but given the pain I'm still in....however I'm gonna find me one of those things you pick up trash with (since I cant bend down) gotta have some way to collect my shrooms because one part of my dr orders is walk daily🤣and walkins what I'm gonna do! IN THE WOODS im not letting it stop me from heading to Michigan thursday I'll pack my heating pad n do my resting in the car.
> Here's my dried up putnam county last morel of the year
> No more surgeries or hospitals @wade get well soon buddy


Feels weird "liking" that someone had their appendix burst. lol
There's never a good time for something like that to happen. Good thing you had enough sense to get yourself to where you needed to be. Hoping for a speedy recovery 


Been a weird vibe to this season, that's for sure. I'm taking dear 'ol ma in for surgery tomorrow morning (skin cancer).


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> White Ash…


That's what got my attention...I thought it was going to be either a green or white ash. I was dead wrong.


----------



## Inthewild

Regionnaire said:


> Feels weird "liking" that someone had their appendix burst. lol
> There's never a good time for something like that to happen. Good thing you had enough sense to get yourself to where you needed to be. Hoping for a speedy recovery
> 
> 
> Been a weird vibe to this season, that's for sure. I'm taking dear 'ol ma in for surgery tomorrow morning (skin cancer).


We need more heart felt emojies! @elmgirl you have endured enough. God bless you too!


----------



## emarler

@elmgirl 

Will be praying for you also! Get to feeling better soon!


----------



## jim_t57

elmgirl said:


> Mannn cant catch a break just as @wade's messaging me about how he was doing I was going in for emergency surgery 🙄 hadn't felt well for a few days but just shrugged it off as much as I could even being silly enough to head out to the overgrown woods in search of a straggler or 2, and without fail while there was nothing in the woods I found one dried up on the side of the road. Broke out in a fever woke up barely able to walk got to hospital and found out my appendix ruptured hurt like heck home now with the instructions not to lift over 10-15 lbs for six weeks! Dont think that's gonna be possible but given the pain I'm still in....however I'm gonna find me one of those things you pick up trash with (since I cant bend down) gotta have some way to collect my shrooms because one part of my dr orders is walk daily🤣and walkins what I'm gonna do! IN THE WOODS im not letting it stop me from heading to Michigan thursday I'll pack my heating pad n do my resting in the car.
> Here's my dried up putnam county last morel of the year
> No more surgeries or hospitals @wade get well soon buddy
> View attachment 43427



Sorry to hear about the appendix. My goodness is this sport of ours really taking it's toll on many of us? Hope you recover nicely. If walking helps , that should help you in Michigan! Hope you tear em up!


----------



## emarler

It's me, Eric from Idaho trolling the Indiana board. 'Cause y'all are awesome, and I feel fortunate to have "met" you. And 'cause I lived in the Midwest for eight years and I miss it a good bit here and there, and 'cause the Idaho board is terribly quiet. Anyhow, I stumbled upon a couple of baby morels this past weekend (FINALLY!) and while I was reviewing the pictures I noticed that they're entirely different colors. Any of you know much about baby morels? Are they the same color when they're full grown as when they're babies? Here's a couple of them, so is the first destined to be a yellow and the other a gray? Up to this point I've only found grown-up blacks.

And now...BABY PICTURES!

















Looking forward to your expertise! And I'm also looking forward to checking on my babies in a few days!


----------



## elmgirl

Regionnaire said:


> Feels weird "liking" that someone had their appendix burst. lol
> There's never a good time for something like that to happen. Good thing you had enough sense to get yourself to where you needed to be. Hoping for a speedy recovery
> 
> 
> Been a weird vibe to this season, that's for sure. I'm taking dear 'ol ma in for surgery tomorrow morning (skin cancer).


I'll say a prayer tonight for your ma! #cancersucks


----------



## Regionnaire

emarler said:


> It's me, Eric from Idaho trolling the Indiana board. 'Cause y'all are awesome, and I feel fortunate to have "met" you. And 'cause I lived in the Midwest for eight years and I miss it a good bit here and there, and 'cause the Idaho board is terribly quiet. Anyhow, I stumbled upon a couple of baby morels this past weekend (FINALLY!) and while I was reviewing the pictures I noticed that they're entirely different colors. Any of you know much about baby morels? Are they the same color when they're full grown as when they're babies? Here's a couple of them, so is the first destined to be a yellow and the other a gray? Up to this point I've only found grown-up blacks.
> 
> And now...BABY PICTURES!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your expertise! And I'm also looking forward to checking on my babies in a few days!


That first pic looks a lot like the early black/hybrid ones I find around here every year. Sometimes they darken, sometimes they don't. Sometimes they stay low to the ground, sometimes they sprout like a sponge...sometimes like a half-free...depending on the weather.

Compare it to my first find last year...








and this year...










The second looks like a typical grey sponge.

I think you may have found yourself a nice early hole! I'd be checking the area again in a few days...maybe even a little west or north of the same spot.


----------



## emarler

@Regionnaire 

Ah, interesting! I sure am looking forward to seeing how they shape up. And thanks so much for your advice, will do for sure!


----------



## emarler

Regionnaire said:


> Sometimes they stay low to the ground, sometimes they sprout like a sponge...sometimes like a half-free...depending on the weather.


Oh. These are going to grow real big. That much I had figured out.


----------



## Regionnaire

emarler said:


> Oh. These are going to grow real big. That much I had figured out.


I moved the pics over. The ones I found this year stayed right where they were. It got cold, and they didn't grow anymore. A few years back, one from the same area grew to be as long as my forearm. From 2019...


----------



## Kbart

Regionnaire said:


> Quiz time!
> 
> Name the tree
> View attachment 43405


Bob


----------



## emarler

Regionnaire said:


> I moved the pics over. The ones I found this year stayed right where they were. It got cold, and they didn't grow anymore. A few years back, one from the same area grew to be as long as my forearm.


So much mystery, I love it!


----------



## Regionnaire

emarler said:


> So much mystery, I love it!


I attached the pic of the biggin to the last post


----------



## Regionnaire

Kbart said:


> Bob


I named him "Waldo", and placed a striped ski cap next to him


----------



## Regionnaire

elmgirl said:


> I'll say a prayer tonight for your ma! #cancersucks


Thank you. Even though I wasn't looking for sympathy, I appreciate it. It seems like everything is outta whack...everywhere!


----------



## emarler

Regionnaire said:


> I attached the pic of the biggin to the last post


Incredible! That thing's a monster.


----------



## elmgirl

Regionnaire said:


> Thank you. Even though I wasn't looking for sympathy, I appreciate it. It seems like everything is outta whack...everywhere!


Yes it does.
And I think this mushroom group of us kinda feels like a family of sorts. I hate to hear of anyone or anyones loved one battling stupid cancer.


----------



## Tool fan

Kokomorel said:


> Almost forgot to share this picture with all of you the DNR didn’t have any idea what it was. Your thoughts????
> View attachment 43379
> View attachment 43380
> View attachment 43381


I came face to face with the same looking critter on a hunt this year I was like was that a mink or something like that the wife didn’t see and just like that it was gone


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> Thank you. Even though I wasn't looking for sympathy, I appreciate it. It seems like everything is outta whack...everywhere!


 I hate to come off as being a conspiracy theorist but these chem trails we are seeing every day are not normal. Since they are in perfect grid patterns to get maximum coverage. I pray we are all not getting sick from this crap that's spewing out of them. As I say this I look outside and don't see a single one today. First time in months! First bluebird day I 've seen lately . I'm going to go out and bask in it's beauty.
Guess they must not be flying today, since they say it's normal to have "condensation fumes". Temps must be perfect today. lol. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Glenn

wade said:


> I hadn't been feeling good all year long, I thought maybe i had gotto Limes disease..
> So In November of 2018.... I went to a Doctor,
> Whom diagnosed me with, Mantel Cell Lymphoma or " MCL" I was told I had about 2'yrs of Quality Life left before my health would begin failing..
> The Doctor could tell that what he had just told me didn't seem to have phased me.. so he began Expressing Very directly at me.. its Cancer Stage stage four, non-Hodgkins Lukemia, it's in your blood and Lymphoma _thur_ out every organ in your Body and in your bones....
> So..I say ok what should I do now..
> Doctor says; go home be happy, maybe take a vacation, some place you've always wanted to go..spend time with your family and Loved ones..
> So I ask; ? I mean should I do some kemo treatment or...
> But before I could even ask he was already shaking his head and Stoped me Saying No...
> No.... Saying No....
> the Doctor continues his efforts to help me comprehend and directly Says There is No Cure. . No Cure has been found for your Lymphoma and Kemo doesn't touch it..
> There is No Currant Cure or treatment for MCL...
> Your Dying
> There is Nothing We can do for You
> Go Home Live happy and make the most of the time you have left now,
> Follow up here in Six Months.
> I've made it along for 3 1/2 Years now
> But and I knew I wasn't feeling right, Then on this past Thursday May 5th 2022... after Hunting 4 & 1/2 Beautiful days with Robinbluebird.. it was hard for me to make it out of the woods to the car..
> I felt worse thur the night.. by Friday morning We drove me to the ER ....
> They Kept me...
> As I agreed to stay for Emergency Surgery Saturday at 10am
> to remove my Enlarged Spleen..
> This Major Surgery is where I have been..
> I'm in Bad Shape Right Now, but I am Above Ground and Happy 🤠✌



God Bless you Wade.

Glenn


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> White Ash…


Turns out it was a tulip poplar. The vast majority of my finds this year were around poplars...last year it was ash.


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> I hate to come off as being a conspiracy theorist but these chem trails we are seeing every day are not normal. Since they are in perfect grid patterns to get maximum coverage. I pray we are all not getting sick from this crap that's spewing out of them. As I say this I look outside and don't see a single one today. First time in months! First bluebird day I 've seen lately . I'm going to go out and bask in it's beauty.
> Guess they must not be flying today, since they say it's normal to have "condensation fumes". Temps must be perfect today. lol. Stay safe out there.


It's not a conspiracy theory if it turns out to be true.


----------



## Regionnaire

This is going to be in the running for the nicest day of the year in these parts...absolutely beautiful!

'Ol ma is home with a chunk out of her rib cage, and a few hundred stitches. She's gotta go back for some on her face, but they got what they were after today, She's happy, so I'm happy 

All done with obligations, so I'll be out to check on things tomorrow, and might even use the day to go to SW MI. I guess we'll see


----------



## Jtr

Spinach, Port Salut, & Cashew Stuffed Morels with Langostinos, Seared Broccoli, Pearl Onions on Angel Hair Alfredo…


----------



## noskydaddy

emarler said:


> It's me, Eric from Idaho trolling the Indiana board. 'Cause y'all are awesome, and I feel fortunate to have "met" you. And 'cause I lived in the Midwest for eight years and I miss it a good bit here and there, and 'cause the Idaho board is terribly quiet. Anyhow, I stumbled upon a couple of baby morels this past weekend (FINALLY!) and while I was reviewing the pictures I noticed that they're entirely different colors. Any of you know much about baby morels? Are they the same color when they're full grown as when they're babies? Here's a couple of them, so is the first destined to be a yellow and the other a gray? Up to this point I've only found grown-up blacks.
> 
> And now...BABY PICTURES!
> 
> View attachment 43433
> View attachment 43434
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your expertise! And I'm also looking forward to checking on my babies in a few days!



My old man is finding huge black morels in Northern ID, buddy. (by Coeur d'Alene)

He also found some new growth today, I think he said about 53 fresh ones. 

The ones he showed me two days ago were the biggest, meatiest blacks I've ever seen.


----------



## emarler

Nice.  He should most definitely join the Idaho board and post some pictures!


----------



## sb

Jtr said:


> View attachment 43473
> 
> 
> Spinach, Port Salut, & Cashew Stuffed Morels with Langostinos, Seared Broccoli, Pearl Onions on Angel Hair Alfredo…


Great sounding dish and Great picture too!! Thanks for sharing.
Happy times in the woods to all! 😎 🌞


----------



## noskydaddy

emarler said:


> Nice.  He should most definitely join the Idaho board and post some pictures!


I'm afraid he wouldn't even know where to begin. 
I'm lucky he can get his smartphone to call me!


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> I'm afraid he wouldn't even know where to begin.
> I'm lucky he can get his smartphone to call me!


Lol My mom knows how to play spider solitaire and sudoku...that's it. I even have to dial numbers for her. She's going nuts now that they require an area code for local calls on her land line.


----------



## noskydaddy

I had a nice phone conversation with @Kokomorel the other day and that reminded me of something: This website is really nice now due to the efforts of the moderators like he, @wade and @mmh. 

The site functions perfectly for me. So much so, that I forgot how poor it used to be. 

It's a thankless job no more boys! *THANK YOU FELLAS*.


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> View attachment 43473
> 
> 
> Spinach, Port Salut, & Cashew Stuffed Morels with Langostinos, Seared Broccoli, Pearl Onions on Angel Hair Alfredo…


 Oh my goodness! Looks very professional and appetizing as usual! You should open a restaurant and blow the competition away. Wouldn't want to go to 18 hour shifts tho to keep up. But sounds like you have a dream job anyway. Keep the family eating like Kings an Queens !


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> It's not a conspiracy theory if it turns out to be true.


 Thank you was scared to look to see if I had ruffled feathers. Have always looked up at the sky seeking answers. Alexa .... are there any black suvs in my area.


----------



## Regionnaire

Of course I hunt in shorts...why wouldn't I? Don't you? LOL


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> Thank you was scared to look to see if I had ruffled feathers. Have always looked up at the sky seeking answers. Alexa .... are there any black suvs in my area.


A while back, a young girl asked Alexa for something exciting to do. Alexa suggested that the girl stick a piece of metal in an electrical outlet...no joke


----------



## Penelope

Ouch. And that's why I wear canvas pants. Even in the heat.


----------



## Regionnaire

Penelope said:


> Ouch. And that's why I wear canvas pants. Even in the heat.


Being hot affects me more than pain. That's just one leg below the knee, and only 2/3 at that. The other side has 'em too lol 
Happens every year when it's hot. My feet are so damn big, most of the scratches are from me kicking limbs into my own leg. Tomorrow will be cooler by the lake, so I'll be wearing jeans


----------



## sb

*Regionnaire - *Those pics of all the scratches on your legs put me into a real point of self-reflection. While I joke about eating a little dirt every day*, *but i can't begin to claim going out in shorts into the woods to hunt mushrooms.

What I ask you to expound on is how that works for you with ticks? Thank you. I wear pymethrin covered clothing because I find I'm unwilling to share my blood with ticks. Even still, I collect my share of skin scratches, & gouges.

Are you an escapee and was that was just the price of getting away from the dogs and warden?? Ha, ha!!
Blessings of great times to everyone in the woods!! 😎 🌞


----------



## Regionnaire

Believe it or not, I have never been bitten by a tick...ever. Sure, I've had them on me, but never has one attached itself. I spray myself down before I go out, but I have never had to worry about it. Weird, huh? I have a couple theories as to why, but no matter what, I'm not complaining.

I've always joked that I know which of my dogs would eat me if we were stranded. The one wants nothing to do with my wounds, while the other gets so ridiculously stimulated by them. Once I take a shower, she will hold me down with two paws and turn my leg like it was a corn cob..all while trembling with excitement.


----------



## sb

Regionnaire - Cool response and experience. . . thanks.

For many years my mushroom hunting buddy would get 4-6 ticks to my 0 or ocasonally 1. I used to think it was the color of clothing we wore, and then I thought it was that I liked Bourbon and he preferred beer, then I thought it was something metaphysical. Finallky I decided to stop thinking about it and be grateful & just enjoy the woods.

Blessings of enjoyable times in the woods to all!! 😎 🌞


----------



## Regionnaire

sb said:


> Regionnaire - Cool response and experience. . . thanks.
> 
> For many years my mushroom hunting buddy would get 4-6 ticks to my 0 or ocasonally 1. I used to think it was the color of clothing we wore, and then I thought it was that I liked Bourbon and he preferred beer, then I thought it was something metaphysical. Finallky I decided to stop thinking about it and be grateful & just enjoy the woods.
> 
> Blessings of enjoyable times in the woods to all!! 😎 🌞


I will let you in on one thing I do...I make homemade lemon balm. Bugs hate it...I love it! I use it on bug bites and poison ivy and it works great, but if I remember to put it on before I go out, the bugs leave me alone.

That reminds me...I need to make another batch


----------



## sb

I'm wondering, Regionnaire, maybe the dog that licks your wounds simply loves you?


----------



## Regionnaire

Well, sure...motherly instincts. That said, she really gets into it, and that's the part that troubles me...I'm waiting for her to one day find her inner Cujo. LoL


----------



## Jtr

jim_t57 said:


> Oh my goodness! Looks very professional and appetizing as usual! You should open a restaurant and blow the competition away. Wouldn't want to go to 18 hour shifts tho to keep up. But sounds like you have a dream job anyway. Keep the family eating like Kings an Queens !


Thanks… I was very lucky at an early age to be exposed to great food… My old man created a business in motor sports… https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Hot_Rod_Association
Started in truck pulls, moved to mud bogs, and the highlight was monster trucks… because of that I was able to travel the world and be exposed to many great things… I worked in many restaurants and ran a food truck out of an old military truck(m35a2 w/ box called the “green machine”)… I finally found my own niche in my current job… I know many have asked for recipes, tomorrow I will start to post them… It’s hard because I don’t write anything down and fly by the seat of my pants, taste is the true indicator of success… Most recipes are based on technique, but I will try my best to convey that in words… bare with me, I’m more than happy to share…


----------



## sb

Regionnaire said:


> Well, sure...motherly instincts. That said, she really gets into it, and that's the part that troubles me...I'm waiting for her to one day find her inner Cujo. LoL


Hmnn . . . I looked up the reference for Cujo. In service of honesty, there have been a few times when I was bleeding and I let our cat address my injury and . . . I believe he passed the test. . . . but, he was recognizably curious . . .Ha! . . .Ha!

Well then, he was similairily curious when I presented him with Morel Mushrroms to explore. . . . pretty sure I can't train him for Morels, though.

Great woods adventures to all!! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb

Jtr - From reading your comment above I recognize you have great Muchroom Cooking contributions should you choose to make them. I, for one, hope you choose to do so. Blessings.


----------



## Penelope

I've never had a tick fully attached (that I know of). And I never worried about them when I lived in mid-Michigan, though they've now gotten quite bad in the UP. But in my woods the ticks are very thick. When my hiking buddy (dog) was alive, I would sometimes comb 8 - 10 ticks off his face and head with a flea comb after hiking. There are teeny tiny deer tick nymphs that I was fortunate to even spot if one crawled on me. That's why I wear permethrin permeated clothing.

The heavy pants are because of the thickets of multiflora and brambles. But having hiked out with Regionnaire, he is smarter than me when he chooses locations and avoids the heavy undergrowth that I always manage to get lost in. Or at least I thought so until I saw those brutal scratches. 

Also, a lot of dogs have an inclination to lick wounds like that. It's funny picturing the dog forcing his attention on you like a juicy steak. I've always heard that saying that they're mouths are cleaner than ours and the saliva facilitates wound healing. Out of curiosity in my microbiology class I swabbed my dog's mouth. Let's just say that I no longer let them do that.


----------



## emarler

Regionnaire said:


> I will let you in on one thing I do...I make homemade lemon balm. Bugs hate it...I love it! I use it on bug bites and poison ivy and it works great, but if I remember to put it on before I go out, the bugs leave me alone.
> 
> That reminds me...I need to make another batch


I would sure love to have your recipe if you are willing to share!


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> Of course I hunt in shorts...why wouldn't I? Don't you? LOL
> 
> View attachment 43511
> View attachment 43512
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Man alive!!


----------



## Regionnaire

emarler said:


> I would sure love to have your recipe if you are willing to share!


I even make money on it when I mix bigger batches. I'm having a neighborhood rummage sale in a few weeks, and was going to try and make some beforehand...It always sells when I'm willing to sit outside all day. I went out yesterday looking for specific containers, but it's hard to find them anywhere but in China right now. I still have another couple weeks before any of the lemon balm is ready for me to harvest, so I'll be cutting it close there as well.

I've got the recipe written down somewhere. Since I need to find it anyway, I'll get a hold of you when I do. It's pretty easy, but I don't remember the measurements. The hardest part is using just the right amount of beeswax.


----------



## Regionnaire

I found 8 down in La Porte Co. before 8am, but went up to MI and didn't find anything before my knee gave out. It's pretty bad this time so I might be done. The ones I did find were all fresh, and not there a couple of days ago. Still, the forests are pretty dark now, and the canopies are inching closer to being full. I would love to see more pop, but I'm not holding my breath.

I looked near Union Pier and Sawyer, Michigan, but being so close to the lake is always tricky. The places I walked looked promising enough to try again in the future, and the canopy still had some filling in to do. The ground cover was tall, but more manageable than around me.

I probably should've gone a little further inland...I had a park picked out to go as the next stop, but the knee said "no". If I had gone there first, I think my chances would've been pretty good. Oh well.
























This little guy was actually following me. There were birds of prey in the area, so I think he was using me for protection.


----------



## elmgirl

Regionnaire said:


> This is going to be in the running for the nicest day of the year in these parts...absolutely beautiful!
> 
> 'Ol ma is home with a chunk out of her rib cage, and a few hundred stitches. She's gotta go back for some on her face, but they got what they were after today, She's happy, so I'm happy
> 
> All done with obligations, so I'll be out to check on things tomorrow, and might even use the day to go to SW MI. I guess we'll see


Glad to hear.


----------



## elmgirl

Regionnaire said:


> Being hot affects me more than pain. That's just one leg below the knee, and only 2/3 at that. The other side has 'em too lol
> Happens every year when it's hot. My feet are so damn big, most of the scratches are from me kicking limbs into my own leg. Tomorrow will be cooler by the lake, so I'll be wearing jeans


Jeremiah is the same way... unfortunately for me even without the shorts I'll look worse than you...I'm super allergic to thorns🙄 makes no sense but even if they just barely poke through the legs of my pants the small bump later turns into like boils and I get poked with alot of thorns so during mushroom season I look pretty disgusting lol 
The things we do🙄


----------



## Tool fan

Off topic question we are going to Fort Wayne and was going to spend a day at the dunes is it a pretty chill place or will I need to be on guard ? Ty.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Regionnaire said:


> I will let you in on one thing I do...I make homemade lemon balm. Bugs hate it...I love it! I use it on bug bites and poison ivy and it works great, but if I remember to put it on before I go out, the bugs leave me alone.
> 
> That reminds me...I need to make another batch


Yeahh. Lots of bugs and pests hate stuff like citrus oils, and mint. There used to be a guy on the radio locally called "The Friendly Trapper". He'd clue you in to non-lethal ways to get pests out of your house.


----------



## Regionnaire

elmgirl said:


> Jeremiah is the same way... unfortunately for me even without the shorts I'll look worse than you...I'm super allergic to thorns🙄 makes no sense but even if they just barely poke through the legs of my pants the small bump later turns into like boils and I get poked with alot of thorns so during mushroom season I look pretty disgusting lol
> The things we do🙄


Oh, that's gotta suck! Troubles and toils for mushrooms and boils..."the thing we do", indeed


----------



## Jtr

Tool fan said:


> Off topic question we are going to Fort Wayne and was going to spend a day at the dunes is it a pretty chill place or will I need to be on guard ? Ty.


Very Chill… Center beach, mount baldy, and Kemil beach are great beaches not sandwiched between steel mills like west beach is… Feel free to ask any other questions I spend most of my time in the dunes because it’s where I work and go for hikes…


----------



## emarler

Regionnaire said:


> I even make money on it when I mix bigger batches. I'm having a neighborhood rummage sale in a few weeks, and was going to try and make some beforehand...It always sells when I'm willing to sit outside all day. I went out yesterday looking for specific containers, but it's hard to find them anywhere but in China right now. I still have another couple weeks before any of the lemon balm is ready for me to harvest, so I'll be cutting it close there as well.
> 
> I've got the recipe written down somewhere. Since I need to find it anyway, I'll get a hold of you when I do. It's pretty easy, but I don't remember the measurements. The hardest part is using just the right amount of beeswax.


That's very kind of you but now that I know it's a money maker for you I definitely understand if you decide not to share!


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> Very Chill… Center beach, mount baldy, and Kemil beach are great beaches not sandwiched between steel mills like west beach is… Feel free to ask any other questions I spend most of my time in the dunes because it’s where I work and go for hikes…


Is Mount Baldy open again?

I like Central and Kemil for the Larry dog. Central is usually far less crowded than most other beaches. All of them had a couple bad years where the erosion ate away at the shore, but last time I was there everything looked pretty nice.

I like New Buffalo too, but it's a little more touristy. Still, there's a couple nice restaurants in the area. I was hoping Redamax would be open on my way home today, but alas...not yet.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> I will let you in on one thing I do...I make homemade lemon balm. Bugs hate it...I love it! I use it on bug bites and poison ivy and it works great, but if I remember to put it on before I go out, the bugs leave me alone.
> 
> That reminds me...I need to make another batch


Would love to have the recipe! I can't tolerate dusts, mists or fumes since I no longer have a spleen. Does it have a loud smell? Most repellents make my allergies go berserk.Just tried Cedarcide probably would work but the smell stays in my sinuses for days. Pymetherine and I would be headed to the ER! Thanks.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> I even make money on it when I mix bigger batches. I'm having a neighborhood rummage sale in a few weeks, and was going to try and make some beforehand...It always sells when I'm willing to sit outside all day. I went out yesterday looking for specific containers, but it's hard to find them anywhere but in China right now. I still have another couple weeks before any of the lemon balm is ready for me to harvest, so I'll be cutting it close there as well.
> 
> I've got the recipe written down somewhere. Since I need to find it anyway, I'll get a hold of you when I do. It's pretty easy, but I don't remember the measurements. The hardest part is using just the right amount of beeswax.


 I love natural remedies. Worked for ions! I don't have a problem paying .


----------



## jim_t57

elmgirl said:


> Jeremiah is the same way... unfortunately for me even without the shorts I'll look worse than you...I'm super allergic to thorns🙄 makes no sense but even if they just barely poke through the legs of my pants the small bump later turns into like boils and I get poked with alot of thorns so during mushroom season I look pretty disgusting lol
> The things we do🙄



Morel madness.Lol


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> Would love to have the recipe! I can't tolerate dusts, mists or fumes since I no longer have a spleen. Does it have a loud smell? Most repellents make my allergies go berserk.Just tried Cedarcide probably would work but the smell stays in my sinuses for days. Pymetherine and I would be headed to the ER! Thanks.


Small world...I don't have a spleen, either. lol I'll find the recipe sometime soon, and give it to you. It really is amazing stuff, and I doubt it would affect your allergies. The smell is a subtle hint of natural lemon..nothing overpowering, and no chemicals. You won't even smell it unless you hold the body part or jar up to your nose.


----------



## jim_t57

shroomsearcher said:


> Yeahh. Lots of bugs and pests hate stuff like citrus oils, and mint. There used to be a guy on the radio locally called "The Friendly Trapper". He'd clue you in to non-lethal ways to get pests out of your house.



Thanks I have a indoor/ outdoor cat . He brings ticks in to the house. He will be getting a liberal dose. I will probably look like your legs when I'm trying to get it on him.


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> I love natural remedies. Worked for ions! I don't have a problem paying .


I'm not after your money...I'll get it out to you and @emarler in the near future. It's pretty simple, and will probably make enough for you, your friends, and your extended family for a year or two. I deliberately planted the lemon balm for this purpose. The same group of plants have lasted about 8 years now.


----------



## noskydaddy

Regionnaire said:


> I'm not after your money...I'll get it out to you and @emarler in the near future. It's pretty simple, and will probably make enough for you, your friends, and your extended family for a year or two. I deliberately planted the lemon balm for this purpose. The same group of plants have lasted about 8 years now.


Those lemon balm plants are gangster. They are prolific! 
They tried to own my garden after a while. Useful plant though.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> Small world...I don't have a spleen, either. lol I'll find the recipe sometime soon, and give it to you. It really is amazing stuff, and I doubt it would affect your allergies. The smell is a subtle hint of natural lemon..nothing overpowering, and no chemicals. You won't even smell it unless you hold the body part or jar up to your nose.


Perfect I've always been able to smell like a deer. Sometimes most people say they can't smell anything. Yes my right lower leg is my new spleen. Swells like a -----. Have to sweat extra hard to make the lymphedema go away. Just let me know when you have a new batch and I will buy a bottle or jar.


----------



## jim_t57

noskydaddy said:


> Those lemon balm plants are gangster. They are prolific!
> They tried to own my garden after a while. Useful plant though.



I've read that if you grow herbs put them in a fairly good sized pot and bury it to keep it from spreading like wildfire. Just be sure that you have enough to fulfill your needs for the year.


----------



## noskydaddy

jim_t57 said:


> Perfect I've always been able to smell like a deer. Sometimes most people say they can't smell anything. Yes my right lower leg is my new spleen. Swells like a -----. Have to sweat extra hard to make the lymphedema go away. Just let me know when you have a new batch and I will buy a bottle or jar.


I think spending a lot of time in the woods has improved my sense of smell. 
Oh, and the fact that I don't live in the _Armpit of Amercia_ of NW IN any more. 
My sense of smell is keen now!


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> I think spending a lot of time in the woods has improved my sense of smell.
> Oh, and the fact that I don't live in the _Armpit of Amercia_ of NW IN any more.
> My sense of smell is keen now!


I didn't have any seasonal allergies til I moved away and came back


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> Those lemon balm plants are gangster. They are prolific!
> They tried to own my garden after a while. Useful plant though.


When I first planted them, they did the same to me...went after tomatoes and cucumbers. I moved them to a plot separated by a sidewalk, with 50% more shade. Now, they grow right where they are and nowhere else, while still looking healthy

The only sun I let then get is sunrise through early morning. Then ,they get just a snippet before sundown.


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Is Mount Baldy open again?
> 
> I like Central and Kemil for the Larry dog. Central is usually far less crowded than most other beaches. All of them had a couple bad years where the erosion ate away at the shore, but last time I was there everything looked pretty nice.
> 
> I like New Buffalo too, but it's a little more touristy. Still, there's a couple nice restaurants in the area. I was hoping Redamax would be open on my way home today, but alas...not yet.


Yes it is… the NPS did a nice job fixing the erosion… New Buffalo is a zoo on the weekends, best to avoid and wait for the quieter week days… yes there’s some good food to be had all around this area, you just gotta know who to ask…😉


----------



## jim_t57

noskydaddy said:


> I think spending a lot of time in the woods has improved my sense of smell.
> Oh, and the fact that I don't live in the _Armpit of Amercia_ of NW IN any more.
> My sense of smell is keen now!


Pollution is definitely the armpit of our nation and of mankind. Damned shame. Off my soapbox now. Anxiety is building along with my B. P..lol. Not the platform for this. Please get those Northern Michigan shrooms someone and post pics. I'm having withdrawals . Still early up there I'm sure . Mesick was always starting most years around the festival,which was on Mothers day weekend. Always waited 3 weeks when I found my last here in Central Indiana. So I'm thinking first of June for the blonds in the Cadillac/ Mesick area. Blacks and Greys should be up but you never can tell. Guess I should check the Michigan board.


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> Yes it is… the NPS did a nice job fixing the erosion… New Buffalo is a zoo on the weekends, best to avoid and wait for the quieter week days… yes there’s some good food to be had all around this area, you just gotta know who to ask…😉


That would be You!


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> Pollution is definitely the armpit of our nation and of mankind. Damned shame. Off my soapbox now. Anxiety is building along with my B. P..lol. Not the platform for this. Please get those Northern Michigan shrooms someone and post pics. I'm having withdrawals . Still early up there I'm sure . Mesick was always starting most years around the festival,which was on Mothers day weekend. Always waited 3 weeks when I found my last here in Central Indiana. So I'm thinking first of June for the blonds in the Cadillac/ Mesick area. Blacks and Greys should be up but you never can tell. Guess I should check the Michigan board.


Hop over to the MI thread and check out what they've been finding in the SE part of the state.


----------



## jashroomer

Regionnaire said:


> Of course I hunt in shorts...why wouldn't I? Don't you? LOL
> 
> View attachment 43511
> View attachment 43512


Yea, been there, also get lazy and weed eat in shorts and flip flops, about the same outcome.


----------



## wade

Howdy Everyone...
Wade here... I'm doin Really Really Good,
And have Robinbluebird here at home helping me, I am getting Noticeabley better each day..
I may try to walk outside this afternoon,
my knees & feet are the slowest to come back to normal, Everything else where the Surgeons
Cut me down the middle,
Removed my 17-pound Spleen, then sewed me back together, has already healed up as if nothing ever happened...
So just waiting on my legs to come back now.
Thank You, to All of you for Caring about me, and having such nice, Encouraging things to say


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone...
> Wade here... I'm doin Really Really Good,
> And have Robinbluebird here at home helping me, I am getting Noticeabley better each day..
> I may try to walk outside this afternoon,
> my knees & feet are the slowest to come back to normal, Everything else where the Surgeons
> Cut me down the middle,
> Removed my 17-pounds Spleen, then sewed me back together, has already healed up as if nothing ever happened...
> So just waiting on my legs to come back now.
> Thank You, to All of you for Caring about me, and having such nice, Encouraging things to say


Hang in there buddy we’ll be hunting summer shrooms together before long


----------



## Kbart

jim_t57 said:


> I hate to come off as being a conspiracy theorist but these chem trails we are seeing every day are not normal. Since they are in perfect grid patterns to get maximum coverage. I pray we are all not getting sick from this crap that's spewing out of them. As I say this I look outside and don't see a single one today. First time in months! First bluebird day I 've seen lately . I'm going to go out and bask in it's beauty.
> Guess they must not be flying today, since they say it's normal to have "condensation fumes". Temps must be perfect today. lol. Stay safe out there.


As long as it warms things up I am okay with it. Tired of these cold temps! Where's the man made global warming that I've been promised!!?


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone...
> Wade here... I'm doin Really Really Good,
> And have Robinbluebird here at home helping me, I am getting Noticeabley better each day..
> I may try to walk outside this afternoon,
> my knees & feet are the slowest to come back to normal, Everything else where the Surgeons
> Cut me down the middle,
> Removed my 17-pounds Spleen, then sewed me back together, has already healed up as if nothing ever happened...
> So just waiting on my legs to come back now.
> Thank You, to All of you for Caring about me, and having such nice, Encouraging things to say


Glad you're doing better, Wade. I had my spleen removed when I was 4, and was told constantly by doctors that I'd be dead before I was 20. Over 44 years later, and I'm still here. One thing is for sure...doctors don't know everything.

You probably already know, but for the next couple years you're going to be very susceptible to illness...keep those antibiotics close by. I still take a lot of vitamin C as a preventive measure, and zinc to improve the efficacy of antibiotics and my natural immune system. If you get a fever, watch it closely ..that still hits me the hardest. My temp will rise to 103-104 in the blink of an eye if I catch something serious.


----------



## Regionnaire

jashroomer said:


> Yea, been there, also get lazy and weed eat in shorts and flip flops, about the same outcome.


It's not really laziness...I usually start in pants, then switch. I just hate being too hot. I also wear a compression sleeve that gets pretty warm...I had 2 reconstructive knee surgeries before I was 18, and had to wear shorts for two winters because of the brace. Kinda feels natural at this point

One thing is for certain...you can tell I'm not just sticking to paths lol


----------



## noskydaddy

@wade



Regionnaire said:


> Glad you're doing better, Wade. I had my spleen removed when I was 4, and was told constantly by doctors that I'd be dead before I was 20. Over 44 years later, and I'm still here. One thing is for sure...doctors don't know everything.
> 
> You probably already know, but for the next couple years you're going to be very susceptible to illness...keep those antibiotics close by. I still take a lot of vitamin C as a preventive measure, and zinc to improve the efficacy of antibiotics and my natural immune system. If you get a fever, watch it closely ..that still hits me the hardest. My temp will rise to 103-104 in the blink of an eye if I catch something serious.


I'll piggyback off @Regionnaire here and say significantly altering ones' *diet* can buy you more time and a better quality of life. This includes reducing added sugar, white flour, and alcohol. (immediately!)

These things seems "normal" in today's world, but they are anything but normal to our bodies. There is a real cost to all these things, including cancer.

I highly recommend the book _Eat to Live by Joel Fuhrman, MD._ 

Lastly, it may have already been mentioned, but *Turkey Tail mushrooms* are showing great signs of reversing cancers in people. Look it up. I have 
Paul Stamets book called _MycoMedicinals_ that you can pick up for $10 online.


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone...
> Wade here... I'm doin Really Really Good,
> And have Robinbluebird here at home helping me, I am getting Noticeabley better each day..
> I may try to walk outside this afternoon,
> my knees & feet are the slowest to come back to normal, Everything else where the Surgeons
> Cut me down the middle,
> Removed my 17-pound Spleen, then sewed me back together, has already healed up as if nothing ever happened...
> So just waiting on my legs to come back now.
> Thank You, to All of you for Caring about me, and having such nice, Encouraging things to say


We'll know when @wade is 100% when his messages are full of emojis again!

🤠👽👀🦆🦌⭐⭐⭐☯☯✴💯💯📣📣🏳‍🇺🇲🇺🇲


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> @wade
> 
> 
> 
> I'll piggyback off @Regionnaire here and say significantly altering ones' *diet* can buy you more time and a better quality of life. This includes reducing added sugar, white flour, and alcohol. (immediately!)
> 
> These things seems "normal" in today's world, but they are anything but normal to our bodies. There is a real cost to all these things, including cancer.
> 
> I highly recommend the book _Eat to Live by Joel Fuhrman, MD._
> 
> Lastly, it may have already been mentioned, but *Turkey Tail mushrooms* are showing great signs of reversing cancers in people. Look it up. I have
> Paul Stamets book called _MycoMedicinals_ that you can pick up for $10 online.


Thank You, yep im hearing you guys, and I began some major changes in my diet a couple years ago, but have not been 100% Disaplined.
The time is Now for Me to get Full KungFu again...Thank You.. for your suggestions🤠✌🦅


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> Thank You, yep im hearing you guys, and I began some major changes in my diet a couple years ago, but have not been 100% Disaplined.
> The time is Now for Me to get Full KungFu again...Thank You.. for your suggestions🤠✌🦅


 I agree diet is very important in the fight! Sounds like you are recovering nicely. Keep up the positive attitude!


----------



## shroomsearcher

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone...
> Wade here... I'm doin Really Really Good,
> And have Robinbluebird here at home helping me, I am getting Noticeabley better each day..
> I may try to walk outside this afternoon,
> my knees & feet are the slowest to come back to normal, Everything else where the Surgeons
> Cut me down the middle,
> Removed my 17-pound Spleen, then sewed me back together, has already healed up as if nothing ever happened...
> So just waiting on my legs to come back now.
> Thank You, to All of you for Caring about me, and having such nice, Encouraging things to say





noskydaddy said:


> @wade
> 
> You are MORE than welcome, sir! You were the one who first greeted me when I joined these boards, and i appreciate that. Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> I'll piggyback off @Regionnaire here and say significantly altering ones' *diet* can buy you more time and a better quality of life. This includes reducing added sugar, white flour, and alcohol. (immediately!)
> 
> These things seems "normal" in today's world, but they are anything but normal to our bodies. There is a real cost to all these things, including cancer.
> 
> I highly recommend the book _Eat to Live by Joel Fuhrman, MD._
> 
> Lastly, it may have already been mentioned, but *Turkey Tail mushrooms* are showing great signs of reversing cancers in people. Look it up. I have
> Paul Stamets book called _MycoMedicinals_ that you can pick up for $10 online.


I take several of Stamets' extracts for immune support. I also take Lion's Mane extract for my nervous system, along with vitamin D3, zinc, and DHEA. Considering what Turkey Tail did for his Mom, how could you not?!


----------



## noskydaddy

shroomsearcher said:


> I take several of Stamets' extracts for immune support. I also take Lion's Mane extract for my nervous system, along with vitamin D3, zinc, and DHEA. Considering what Turkey Tail did for his Mom, how could you not?!



Stamets has been on JRE 2 or 3 times. 
You learn a ton from that guy. He's like an alien.

JRE = Joe Rogan Experience (podcast)


----------



## jim_t57

shroomsearcher said:


> I take several of Stamets' extracts for immune support. I also take Lion's Mane extract for my nervous system, along with vitamin D3, zinc, and DHEA. Considering what Turkey Tail did for his Mom, how could you not?!





shroomsearcher said:


> I take several of Stamets' extracts for immune support. I also take Lion's Mane extract for my nervous system, along with vitamin D3, zinc, and DHEA. Considering what Turkey Tail did for his Mom, how could you not?!



Found this Shroomsearcher. Check the beneficial mushroom ingredients in the immune support section. I've been fighting dehydration and fatigue so I researched liquid "IV" . Not so sure I don"t have long covid. Seems to help.


----------



## jim_t57

Did I mention brainfog. Lol. Here'














s the pics


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> @wade
> 
> 
> 
> I'll piggyback off @Regionnaire here and say significantly altering ones' *diet* can buy you more time and a better quality of life. This includes reducing added sugar, white flour, and alcohol. (immediately!)
> 
> These things seems "normal" in today's world, but they are anything but normal to our bodies. There is a real cost to all these things, including cancer.
> 
> I highly recommend the book _Eat to Live by Joel Fuhrman, MD._
> 
> Lastly, it may have already been mentioned, but *Turkey Tail mushrooms* are showing great signs of reversing cancers in people. Look it up. I have
> Paul Stamets book called _MycoMedicinals_ that you can pick up for $10 online.



Good points. Since nobody has gone there yet, might I also mention cannabinoids as another weapon against cancer...particularly in edible form. You don't have to get high to receive the benefits.


----------



## Regionnaire

*Nothing*


















*A little late, but dems some big hidders, I tell ya what. *


----------



## wade

Regionnaire said:


> *Nothing*
> 
> View attachment 43614
> View attachment 43613
> 
> 
> 
> *A little late, but dems some big hidders, I tell ya what. *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43615
> View attachment 43616


Yep Better to find Nothing just in time, before they turned into ZERO... I been thinking bout all them Hidders out there


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> Yep Better to find Nothing just in time, before they turned into ZERO... I been thinking bout all them Hidders out there


Low of 70 tonight and close to 90 tomorrow before dropping like a rock. You're right, they would've been mush by this weekend. The three biggest were all over 1lb. I was going to stop at this park when I was in Michigan on Tuesday, but hurt too much...glad I went today. Now, I have a new hole over the border.

I stopped at a bunch of forests in the two days I looked up there. This forest was the only one producing copious amounts of other fungi...that's why it's one of my favorite indicators.


----------



## wade

Regionnaire said:


> Low of 70 tonight and close to 90 tomorrow before dropping like a rock. You're right, they would've been mush by this weekend. The three biggest were all over 1lb. I was going to stop at this park when I was in Michigan on Tuesday, but hurt too much...glad I went today. Now, I have a new hole over the border.
> 
> I stopped at a bunch of forests in the two days I looked up there. This forest was the only one producing copious amounts of other fungi...that's why it's one of my favorite indicators.


Yep, that's the Relaxing way to find some new spots 🤠🍄✌🍄


----------



## shroomsearcher

jim_t57 said:


> Did I mention brainfog. Lol. Here'
> View attachment 43594
> View attachment 43595
> s the pics


Interesting. That blend is very close to Stamets 7, which is Cordyceps, Reishi, Maitake, Lion's Mane, Chaga, Meshima, and Royal Sun Blazei (Agaricus brasiliensis).




Regionnaire said:


> Good points. Since nobody has gone there yet, might I also mention cannabinoids as another weapon against cancer...particularly in edible form. You don't have to get high to receive the benefits.


Much like micro-dosing psilocybin, but for a different reason. This is all the rage in silicon valley for people writing computer code. Just consider how complex some of these video games have become. The psilocybin enhances the creativity of the people writing the code. And this is below threshold level.

If you can, and with morel season winding down you may have time, I would advise you to go to YouTube and look up Joe Rogan Experience (JRE) #1035. This is his first interview with Stamets, and it is so good! In it he cites his first trip on magic mushroom, where he took far too much! And he talked about micro-dosing. He said that one gram of psilocybin would give you "lift off". 5 grams is the full blown "hero's journey"! But micro-dosing involves about 1/10th of a gram. Stamets said that you might feel a little giddy the first time taking it, but that would pass the next day.

I do chew on some cut up gummies occasionally!

Oh! And I think morel season is about over for us! Sorry to say! I went out and hunted my butt off today. Found exactly one late season bigfoot! There was nothing else around, and believe me I looked! Once you spot that first one, you really focus in. There was nothing else happening!


----------



## Tool fan

@wade here ya go buddy


----------



## Tool fan

Since I can’t have a beer for you this will have to do


----------



## noskydaddy

.


----------



## noskydaddy

@shroomsearcher @jim_t57 

@jim_t57

I thought the same thing about the impressive ingredients in that Hydrate powder mix, 
but one important factor was missing for me: *ORGANIC INGREDIENTS*.

I've tracked down the "chain of custody" on several companies, and those like Fuhrman and Stamets have _rigorous and trustworthy_ Organic chains of custody. They demand the actual highest quality. 
That makes me feel good about paying a little more.

It has been well established that fungi bio-accumulate heavy metal toxic chemicals
efficiently, which makes them prone to being contaminated at stunning levels. 
(Thus defeating the entire purpose of supplementation and perhaps may even be dangerous.)

Experts say to _"Buy Organic and Buy Amercian"_ 
when it comes to mushrooms and mushroom supplements. 
(I say to do for everything you can!)

Never, ever buy Chinese mushrooms! I love Costco, but they sell these Shiitake mushroom chips or whatever. People talk about them all the time online. But when I checked they label, it said made in China. ABORT! Down with China and down with Chinese Mushrooms!!!


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> @wade here ya go buddy
> View attachment 43631


Wow...I like it like that ..you Remembered 🤠✌


----------



## shroomsearcher

noskydaddy said:


> @shroomsearcher @jim_t57
> 
> @jim_t57
> 
> I thought the same thing about the impressive ingredients in that Hydrate powder mix,
> but one important factor was missing for me: *ORGANIC INGREDIENTS*.
> 
> I've tracked down the "chain of custody" on several companies, and those like Fuhrman and Stamets have _rigorous and trustworthy_ Organic chains of custody. They demand the actual highest quality.
> That makes me feel good about paying a little more.
> 
> It has been well established that fungi bio-accumulate heavy metal toxic chemicals
> efficiently, which makes them prone to being contaminated at stunning levels.
> (Thus defeating the entire purpose of supplementation and perhaps may even be dangerous.)
> 
> Experts say to _"Buy Organic and Buy Amercian"_
> when it comes to mushrooms and mushroom supplements.
> (I say to do for everything you can!)
> 
> Never, ever buy Chinese mushrooms! I love Costco, but they sell these Shiitake mushroom chips or whatever. People talk about them all the time online. But when I checked they label, it said made in China. ABORT! Down with China and down with Chinese Mushrooms!!!


I couldn't agree more. Hey, I like this font in size 17! It's a lot more readable. Thanks for using it. Stamets comments on this in the Joe Rogan podcast I cited. He said he has been to China three times. The air pollution is absolutely horrific, and God only knows what's in the ground. He mentioned testing a Chinese made mushroom based supplement where 3 capsules constituted a toxic dose for lead! He got on the subject because Rogan showed him something that he was buying, and Stamets said, something like, "Well, it's from China, so that's not good!" And Rogan kind of had to pull it out of him that Stamets had a company that made mushroom based supplements.


----------



## Tool fan

In downtown Fort Wayne 👍


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> Yep, that's the Relaxing way to find some new spots 🤠🍄✌🍄


I tend to hunt at a pretty fast pace unless I'm with other people. 

Some forests were easy walking, some not showing signs, etc. I picked out a bunch of prospective spots and checked 'em out...there were a lot of sm/med forests in close proximity to one another.


----------



## jim_t57

A fresh cluster of Shaggy manes are coming up next to the maple stump in my yard today. The only reason I saw them was because I was watching this organic stump grinder working





















this evening.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow! Those are nice tight shaggies! And is that "stump grinder" a pileated? Sure looks like one.


----------



## jim_t57

shroomsearcher said:


> Wow! Those are nice tight shaggies! And is that "stump grinder" a pileated? Sure looks like one.


 Yes I'm pretty sure on both accounts. Growing up we called them Hammerheads or Wood hens. Man they can make the woods ring shaking out those grubs! I'm not a spore printer , and there are to many look a likes for me . They are definitely choice specimens as I just mowed 2 days ago.


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> Yes I'm pretty sure on both accounts. Growing up we called them Hammerheads or Wood hens. Man they can make the woods ring shaking out those grubs! I'm not a spore printer , and there are to many look a likes for me . They are definitely choice specimens as I just mowed 2 days ago.


Funny that pileated woodpeckers came up. When I was in Michigan, I saw two of the largest woodpeckers I have ever seen go at it. They were fighting rather fiercely until one gave in and flew away...with the other right on it's tail. Both were bellowing out all kinds of crazy squawks. I've never seen that before. I tried to snap a pic, but they were airborne just as I was about to take it. It was pretty cool, but at the same time, kinda brutal.

I only get the hairy, downy, and red-bellied woodpeckers near my house. It was a treat to see as many pileated as I did.


----------



## wade

I had a Rare Close Encounter in early April in my back yard and was further amazed to have plenty of time for Pictures


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> I had a Rare Close Encounter in early April in my back yard and was further amazed to have plenty of time for Pictures
> View attachment 43707
> 
> View attachment 43704
> 
> View attachment 43706
> 
> View attachment 43705
> 
> View attachment 43703
> 
> View attachment 43702


Great pics, Wade! 
My second favorite thing about mushroom hunting season is the wildlife I don't get to see every day. The biggest highlight for me this year was the blue racer...I'll remember that one vividly for a long time


----------



## noskydaddy

Regionnaire said:


> Funny that pileated woodpeckers came up. When I was in Michigan, I saw two of the largest woodpeckers I have ever seen go at it. They were fighting rather fiercely until one gave in and flew away...with the other right on it's tail. Both were bellowing out all kinds of crazy squawks. I've never seen that before. I tried to snap a pic, but they were airborne just as I was about to take it. It was pretty cool, but at the same time, kinda brutal.
> 
> I only get the hairy, downy, and red-bellied woodpeckers near my house. It was a treat to see as many pileated as I did.


 @wade 

It's funny what you get used to: We have those Pileated all over and I guess I would say they're common if you spend time in the SW MI woods. But, every time I tell my old man I saw a Bald Eagle he doesn't care cuz he sees em all the time out west.


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> @wade
> 
> It's funny what you get used to: We have those Pileated all over and I guess I would say they're common if you spend time in the SW MI woods. But, every time I tell my old man I saw a Bald Eagle he doesn't care cuz he sees em all the time out west.


Yes, and I turned 59 this April, and Only Now, after All of these Decades, We finally See "Bald Eagles" around Central Indiana, Also Easily spotting those obvious big stick Eagles Nest, up high in Trees as I Drive down Our Highways


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Yes, and I turned 59 this April, and Only Now, after All of these Decades, We finally See "Bald Eagles" around Central Indiana, Also Easily spotting those obvious big stick Eagles Nest, up high in Trees as I Drive down Our Highways


I love seeing them! I thought there was this *black hefty bag* in a tree while driving on the highway, and then it turned its beautiful white head and looked right at me. I got a rush from seeing that bird. HUGE EAGLE!


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> I love seeing them! I thought there was this *black hefty bag* in a tree while driving on the highway, and then it turned its beautiful white head and looked right at me. I got a rush from seeing that bird. HUGE EAGLE!


I know it !!.. .. I took the College Ave. Exit to Bloomington Indiana "My Hometown" just as I'm getting over to Exit onto the ramp, I look over into the "Beanblossom Creek" back water flood water across Hundreds of Acres of fields and woods, as it has always regularly flooded All my life, but on this day I look over and there is this Big Dog " I think? Out in the water doing something, so I'm driving doing this double then triple take look, and HOLLY SHIT !! This Big dog Stands up straight and Tall , Holding its White Head High and Looks Right at me and Oh My God..it ..its not a dog...it's a
A a Gaint Unbelievable Bald Eagle 🦅 catching a big fish in the back Water field flood,
Man I had no idea how big they are 🦅🇺🇲🦅🇺🇲🤠✌


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> I know it !!.. .. I took the College Ave. Exit to Bloomington Indiana "My Hometown" just as I'm getting over to Exit onto the ramp, I look over into the "Beanblossom Creek" back water flood water across Hundreds of Acres of fields and woods, as it has always regularly flooded All my life, but on this day I look over and there is this Big Dog " I think? Out in the water doing something, so I'm driving doing this double then triple take look, and HOLLY SHIT !! This Big dog Stands up straight and Tall , Holding its White Head High and Looks Right at me and Oh My God..it ..its not a dog...it's a
> A a Gaint Unbelievable Bald Eagle 🦅 catching a big fish in the back Water field flood,
> Man I had no idea how big they are 🦅🇺🇲🦅🇺🇲🤠✌


I have only started to find them in nw Indiana in recent years. I was spotting them in Indy back in the early 2000s when I lived on the White River. I remember sitting out on the back porch and seeing one for the first time. I don't know why, but it had a beef with a heron and kept dive bombing it...maybe for the fishing hole? No matter the reason, seeing those two massive birds hash it out was amazing.

One other species that I see a lot by me are peregrine falcons..man, are those are some smart and cunning hunters.


----------



## celticcurl

Regionnaire said:


> I have only started to find them in nw Indiana in recent years. I was spotting them in Indy back in the early 2000s when I lived on the White River. I remember sitting out on the back porch and seeing one for the first time. I don't know why, but it had a beef with a heron and kept dive bombing it...maybe for the fishing hole? No matter the reason, seeing those two massive birds hash it out was amazing.
> 
> One other species that I see a lot by me are peregrine falcons..man, are those are some smart and cunning hunters.


Probably wanted to eat it. Eagles are hard on the Great Blue Heron population.


----------



## cwlake

Regionnaire said:


> Great pics, Wade!
> My second favorite thing about mushroom hunting season is the wildlife I don't get to see every day. The biggest highlight for me this year was the blue racer...I'll remember that one vividly for a long time


When I was a kid, we would see blue racers smashed on the country roads all the time. Don't see them at all anymore.


----------



## Regionnaire

cwlake said:


> When I was a kid, we would see blue racers smashed on the country roads all the time. Don't see them at all anymore.


That makes my sighting even more special to me.


----------



## guff76

jim_t57 said:


> A fresh cluster of Shaggy manes are coming up next to the maple stump in my yard today. The only reason I saw them was because I was watching this organic stump grinder working
> View attachment 43693
> View attachment 43694
> View attachment 43695
> this evening.


Are those edible? Have seen them before but was unsure about them so left them be..


----------



## guff76

Regionnaire said:


> I have only started to find them in nw Indiana in recent years. I was spotting them in Indy back in the early 2000s when I lived on the White River. I remember sitting out on the back porch and seeing one for the first time. I don't know why, but it had a beef with a heron and kept dive bombing it...maybe for the fishing hole? No matter the reason, seeing those two massive birds hash it out was amazing.
> 
> One other species that I see a lot by me are peregrine falcons..man, are those are some smart and cunning hunters.


Haven't seen a peregrine falcon in person that I'm aware of but would like to, the videos have seen of them are very neat, what a flier they are


----------



## jim_t57

guff76 said:


> Are those edible? Have seen them before but was unsure about them so left them be..


 If that's what they truly are they say they are "choice". I am not that much of an expert so I pass on them. They are described as an asparagus substitute , like chicken of the woods is described as a chicken substitute.


----------



## jim_t57

On the way home from my Grandson's kindergarten graduation this afternoon. This guy and some buzzards were sparring over a road killed raccoon. Kind enough to pose for a few pics. Wish I could have zoomed more


----------



## shroomsearcher

I was at my buddy's house and he went somewhere to do something, and I hung around. He had told me that a deer had gotten smacked on the road in front of his place, and staggered into the picked over crop field across the road and died. He had also told me that a bald eagle had been coming to visit. I heard a bunch of crows setting up a ruckus. They were screaming like they do when they mob an owl. I eased my way out the front door and could see them wheeling around in the air. I eased out further and spotted this enormous black mass hunkered down on a limb in a big oak tree. 

I snuck back in the house, grabbed the binos, then got back out there and watched. The eagle wouldn't budge, and eventually the crows gave it up. That's when the eagle flew down to the deer carcass.


----------



## jim_t57

shroomsearcher said:


> I was at my buddy's house and he went somewhere to do something, and I hung around. He had told me that a deer had gotten smacked on the road in front of his place, and staggered into the picked over crop field across the road and died. He had also told me that a bald eagle had been coming to visit. I heard a bunch of crows setting up a ruckus. They were screaming like they do when they mob an owl. I eased my way out the front door and could see them wheeling around in the air. I eased out further and spotted this enormous black mass hunkered down on a limb in a big oak tree.
> 
> I snuck back in the house, grabbed the binos, then got back out there and watched. The eagle wouldn't budge, and eventually the crows gave it up. That's when the eagle flew down to the deer carcass.



I butcher my own deer and I take the bones out into a field 's water runway. Within an hour there will be an eagle if not two feasting on the fresh red scrap meat. I don't leave much Lol. I see the most eagles when I 'm fishing a flood control lake near me. they love to follow the boats to get the dink crappies that get injured when they are injured after being released.


----------



## noskydaddy

If anyone needs a mushroom pick me up, 
check out the *Michigan Board* and @bung23 latest post!

BONANZA! 

_ALL BUSINESS!_


----------



## cwlake

jim_t57 said:


> If that's what they truly are they say they are "choice". I am not that much of an expert so I pass on them. They are described as an asparagus substitute , like chicken of the woods is described as a chicken substitute.


they are very good if you eat them right away because they will turn to black goo in one day. But they taste nothing like asparagus, more like a store bought button mushroom with a stronger, beefier flavor.


----------



## Regionnaire

@jim_t57 & @emarler

Okay, so this is a compilation of notes. There is room for experimentaion with the amount of beeswax, and additional infused items. I'll bring them up as I go along.

Lemon Balm Recipe

1)
If you don't already have lemon balm growing, there are online sites that sell dried lemon balm. If you go this route, you might also consider calendula flowers or plantain leaves in addition to the lemon balm.

If you do have fresh lemon balm, you're going to want to dry it out. Too much water can spoil the product over time. Take the leaves and spread them out on paper towels for about a week or so, until the leaves are completely dried out.

2)
Take the dried leaves and fill a heat-proof jar (I use mason jars) close to 1/3 of the way. Slowly pour a carrier oil over the leaves until the jar is nearly full. There are multiple oils that will work here. See notes

A) Seal the jar and let it sit for at least a few weeks...I usually do it for four to six when I make it this way...I'd say a minimum of two weeks. You want to move/shake the contents every day or two to help mix it together. This will make it stronger.

B) For a quicker infused oil, don't cover the jar, but instead place it in a small saucepan filled with several inches of water (double-boiler). Heat over a low to medium-low burner for 2 to 3 hours. Don't let it burn...stir occasionally.

Once the oil is infused, strain it...I use cheesecloth. Then, you can store it for 9 months-1 year. Keep it in a cool, dry place. I've kept it in both the refrigerator and cabinets in the past.

3)
To make the salve, I generally use 1 ounce of beeswax per 1 cup of oil. You may use more/less depending on how firm you want the salve to be. It usually ends up somewhere between 3.5-4.0:1 oil:wax

You will need a double boiler again...place a glass or ceramic bowl on top of a pan of boiling water. Gently heat the oil before slowly adding the beeswax. Stir (whisk) the contents well, until you have the consistency you want.

Once it is taken of the heat and had cooled slightly, this is when you'll want to add any essential oils or vitamin E...mix together.

Pour into the containers you want to use, and allow them to cool before sealing. I use small screw-top tins. I store them in the refrigerator. They should easily last a year or more.



NOTES
Almond oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil, and sunflower oil all work well as carrier oils. Coconut oil is not recommended because it hardens and isn't as easy to apply. I like almond oil, but it's more expensive...I have used olive and sunflower oils with success.

Some people add shea butter. If you do, less oil should be used. It'd be more like 3 parts oil, 1 part butter, and 1 part beeswax.

You may subsitute and/or infuse other remedies. I often add a little calendula oil. Every once in a while, I put small amounts of other things like honey or vitamin E in with the mix. Here are some other possible additives:

Castor oil - for more gloss and ease in application
Tamanu oil - helps skin conditions
Tea Tree oil - antiviral properties
Peppermint essential oil - analgesic/smell enhancement
Clove bud oil - pain relief
Calendula oil - heals skin ailments/antiviral
Honey - sterile/healing properties

You don't need to add very much of any of these remedies, and you'll have to experiment with amounts. Things like clove bud, tea tree, and peppermint only take drops...the rest I'd use teaspoons or tablespoons as measurement, depending on how much you are making.

If you use honey or calendula oil, add it when you are heating/mixing the beeswax and oil together. Use the others once it is taken off the heat.

For containers, you can find some small screw-top ones (metal/plastic) on Amazon or Ebay. Hobby Lobby has some round, plastic screw-top containers for jewelry that will work, but they are a little more expensive


----------



## wade

Regionnaire said:


> @jim_t57 & @emarler
> 
> Okay, so this is a compilation of notes. There is room for experimentaion with the amount of beeswax, and additional infused items. I'll bring them up as I go along.
> 
> Lemon Balm Recipe
> 
> 1)
> If you don't already have lemon balm growing, there are online sites that sell dried lemon balm. If you go this route, you might also consider calendula flowers or plantain leaves in addition to the lemon balm.
> 
> If you do have fresh lemon balm, you're going to want to dry it out. Too much water can spoil the product over time. Take the leaves and spread them out on paper towels for about a week or so, until the leaves are completely dried out.
> 
> 2)
> Take the dried leaves and fill a heat-proof jar (I use mason jars) close to 1/3 of the way. Slowly pour a carrier oil over the leaves until the jar is nearly full. There are multiple oils that will work here. See notes
> 
> A) Seal the jar and let it sit for at least a few weeks...I usually do it for four to six when I make it this way...I'd say a minimum of two weeks. You want to move/shake the contents every day or two to help mix it together. This will make it stronger.
> 
> B) For a quicker infused oil, don't cover the jar, but instead place it in a small saucepan filled with several inches of water (double-boiler). Heat over a low to medium-low burner for 2 to 3 hours. Don't let it burn...stir occasionally.
> 
> Once the oil is infused, strain it...I use cheesecloth. Then, you can store it for 9 months-1 year. Keep it in a cool, dry place. I've kept it in both the refrigerator and cabinets in the past.
> 
> 3)
> To make the salve, I generally use 1 ounce of beeswax per 1 cup of oil. You may use more/less depending on how firm you want the salve to be. It usually ends up somewhere between 3.5-4.0:1 oil:wax
> 
> You will need a double boiler again...place a glass or ceramic bowl on top of a pan of boiling water. Gently heat the oil before slowly adding the beeswax. Stir (whisk) the contents well, until you have the consistency you want.
> 
> Once it is taken of the heat and had cooled slightly, this is when you'll want to add any essential oils or vitamin E...mix together.
> 
> Pour into the containers you want to use, and allow them to cool before sealing. I use small screw-top tins. I store them in the refrigerator. They should easily last a year or more.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTES
> Almond oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil, and sunflower oil all work well as carrier oils. Coconut oil is not recommended because it hardens and isn't as easy to apply. I like almond oil, but it's more expensive...I have used olive and sunflower oils with success.
> 
> Some people add shea butter. If you do, less oil should be used. It'd be more like 3 parts oil, 1 part butter, and 1 part beeswax.
> 
> You may subsitute and/or infuse other remedies. I often add a little calendula oil. Every once in a while, I put small amounts of other things like honey or vitamin E in with the mix. Here are some other possible additives:
> 
> Castor oil - for more gloss and ease in application
> Tamanu oil - helps skin conditions
> Tea Tree oil - antiviral properties
> Peppermint essential oil - analgesic/smell enhancement
> Clove bud oil - pain relief
> Calendula oil - heals skin ailments/antiviral
> Honey - sterile/healing properties
> 
> You don't need to add very much of any of these remedies, and you'll have to experiment with amounts. Things like clove bud, tea tree, and peppermint only take drops...the rest I'd use teaspoons or tablespoons as measurement, depending on how much you are making.
> 
> If you use honey or calendula oil, add it when you are heating/mixing the beeswax and oil together. Use the others once it is taken off the heat.
> 
> For containers, you can find some small screw-top ones (metal/plastic) on Amazon or Ebay. Hobby Lobby has some round, plastic screw-top containers for jewelry that will work, but they are a little more expensive


Wow...thats a Really Nice Share to All of Us..🤠✌🇺🇲🦅 Thank You🍄🐸🐢👍🏻 @Regionnaire


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> @jim_t57 & @emarler
> 
> Okay, so this is a compilation of notes. There is room for experimentaion with the amount of beeswax, and additional infused items. I'll bring them up as I go along.
> 
> Lemon Balm Recipe
> 
> 1)
> If you don't already have lemon balm growing, there are online sites that sell dried lemon balm. If you go this route, you might also consider calendula flowers or plantain leaves in addition to the lemon balm.
> 
> If you do have fresh lemon balm, you're going to want to dry it out. Too much water can spoil the product over time. Take the leaves and spread them out on paper towels for about a week or so, until the leaves are completely dried out.
> 
> 2)
> Take the dried leaves and fill a heat-proof jar (I use mason jars) close to 1/3 of the way. Slowly pour a carrier oil over the leaves until the jar is nearly full. There are multiple oils that will work here. See notes
> 
> A) Seal the jar and let it sit for at least a few weeks...I usually do it for four to six when I make it this way...I'd say a minimum of two weeks. You want to move/shake the contents every day or two to help mix it together. This will make it stronger.
> 
> B) For a quicker infused oil, don't cover the jar, but instead place it in a small saucepan filled with several inches of water (double-boiler). Heat over a low to medium-low burner for 2 to 3 hours. Don't let it burn...stir occasionally.
> 
> Once the oil is infused, strain it...I use cheesecloth. Then, you can store it for 9 months-1 year. Keep it in a cool, dry place. I've kept it in both the refrigerator and cabinets in the past.
> 
> 3)
> To make the salve, I generally use 1 ounce of beeswax per 1 cup of oil. You may use more/less depending on how firm you want the salve to be. It usually ends up somewhere between 3.5-4.0:1 oil:wax
> 
> You will need a double boiler again...place a glass or ceramic bowl on top of a pan of boiling water. Gently heat the oil before slowly adding the beeswax. Stir (whisk) the contents well, until you have the consistency you want.
> 
> Once it is taken of the heat and had cooled slightly, this is when you'll want to add any essential oils or vitamin E...mix together.
> 
> Pour into the containers you want to use, and allow them to cool before sealing. I use small screw-top tins. I store them in the refrigerator. They should easily last a year or more.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTES
> Almond oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil, and sunflower oil all work well as carrier oils. Coconut oil is not recommended because it hardens and isn't as easy to apply. I like almond oil, but it's more expensive...I have used olive and sunflower oils with success.
> 
> Some people add shea butter. If you do, less oil should be used. It'd be more like 3 parts oil, 1 part butter, and 1 part beeswax.
> 
> You may subsitute and/or infuse other remedies. I often add a little calendula oil. Every once in a while, I put small amounts of other things like honey or vitamin E in with the mix. Here are some other possible additives:
> 
> Castor oil - for more gloss and ease in application
> Tamanu oil - helps skin conditions
> Tea Tree oil - antiviral properties
> Peppermint essential oil - analgesic/smell enhancement
> Clove bud oil - pain relief
> Calendula oil - heals skin ailments/antiviral
> Honey - sterile/healing properties
> 
> You don't need to add very much of any of these remedies, and you'll have to experiment with amounts. Things like clove bud, tea tree, and peppermint only take drops...the rest I'd use teaspoons or tablespoons as measurement, depending on how much you are making.
> 
> If you use honey or calendula oil, add it when you are heating/mixing the beeswax and oil together. Use the others once it is taken off the heat.
> 
> For containers, you can find some small screw-top ones (metal/plastic) on Amazon or Ebay. Hobby Lobby has some round, plastic screw-top containers for jewelry that will work, but they are a little more expensive


Thank you Regionaire. Do you think a decaboxilizer would work to infuse the oil?


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> Thank you Regionaire. Do you think a decaboxilizer would work to infuse the oil?


That's a good question. I've never used one, so can't say one way or another. I imagine if could maintain a warm enough temperature over the course of a few hours, it could work...It might even work better than a stove because of the even heat.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> That's a good question. I've never used one, so can't say one way or another. I imagine if could maintain a warm enough temperature over the course of a few hours, it could work...It might even work better than a stove because of the even heat.



Thanks .I will give it a try. Will see if bonnie plants has some lemon grass starts.


----------



## jim_t57

Lemon balm I mean.


----------



## Kokomorel

Happy memorial weekend everyone enjoy yourself and just remember what it’s all about keep on Shroomin


----------



## Regionnaire

So, I observed one anomaly this season up here, and I'm curious to see if anybody else noticed.

Some of you know that I love hunting ash trees...they're usually my bread and butter during morel season. This year, they were off...why is that? Well, I began to see a pattern. All the ash around me woke up like they usually do...the lower-hanging branches filled in only a little late this year, and the bottom half of my trees have had leaves for weeks. That said, *the tops of the ash trees didn't even start to bloom until about 10-14 days ago*. I noticed it with the ash in my backyard, then saw the same thing with the tall perimeter and canopy ash in forests. Most everywhere I have driven this past week, I've seen the same thing...a filled in canopy with the exception of ash trees still blooming. I have to go outside today and blow the petals off of the deck because it's covered. 

Last year wasn't like that, and I had a good season...with ash trees leading the way. Coincidence, or am I onto something?


----------



## wade

Regionnaire said:


> So, I observed one anomaly this season up here, and I'm curious to see if anybody else noticed.
> 
> Some of you know that I love hunting ash trees...they're usually my bread and butter during morel season. This year, they were off...why is that? Well, I began to see a pattern. All the ash around me woke up like they usually do...the lower-hanging branches filled in only a little late this year, and the bottom half of my trees have had leaves for weeks. That said, *the tops of the ash trees didn't even start to bloom until about 10-14 days ago*. I noticed it with the ash in my backyard, then saw the same thing with the tall perimeter and canopy ash in forests. Most everywhere I have driven this past week, I've seen the same thing...a filled in canopy with the exception of ash trees still blooming. I have to go outside today and blow the petals off of the deck because it's covered.
> 
> Last year wasn't like that, and I had a good season...with ash trees leading the way. Coincidence, or am I onto something?


Oh You are on to something.. I'm always tryn to notice and consider the way it's all happening around me...and confirm facts and some Maybes and I Love thinking and gathering the informational pieces of The Mystery..
Still I know just as quickly as I notice and learn something... then it changes just a little or completely different...
And Once again Prevails what I will always Love
Is that " The Mystery Will Always Be "
and isn't it a Wonderful thing for us ...
" Love The Hunt " 🤠✌


----------



## shroomsearcher

It wasn't long after I learned to identify ash trees that the emerald ash borer hit Ohio. It made short work of our ash trees! It took maybe 2 or 3 years, and they were all gone! Not much of a window to hunt in!


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> Oh You are on to something.. I'm always tryn to notice and consider the way it's all happening around me...and confirm facts and some Maybes and I Love thinking and gathering the informational pieces of The Mystery..
> Still I know just as quickly as I notice and learn something... then it changes just a little or completely different...
> And Once again Prevails what I will always Love
> Is that " The Mystery Will Always Be "
> and isn't it a Wonderful thing for us ...
> " Love The Hunt " 🤠✌


I read what I posted, and I want to clarify that it isn't EVERY ash tree, but more like 1 in 2 or 3. The trees that have room to grow horizontally are more noticeable.

Mine get a lot of sun, yet they do this to some extent every year...the bottom half will already have leaves before the top half begins to bloom. That said, it usually happens sooner, and without as much time in between. The mess of petals I just cleaned up usually occurs when I'm still finding yellows.

Last year was a great year (for me) for ash, and this year it was mostly poplar. I think you're right, @wade...there might be something to it. I'm gonna pay close attention next season. Who knows, maybe it'll be the year of the elm, and we all get paid handsomely


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> It wasn't long after I learned to identify ash trees that the emerald ash borer hit Ohio. It made short work of our ash trees! It took maybe 2 or 3 years, and they were all gone! Not much of a window to hunt in!


One thing I've been encouraged by is the fact that I've been seeing a lot of ash saplings the past couple years. It's going to be a while, but I think they'll make a comeback.


----------



## Regionnaire

BTW, I ended up eating those big hidders I found. After cutting them open, they looked okay other than the tips. The 4 biggest fed 2 of us one night. They crisped up a little more than fresh ones, but they were still pretty good.


----------



## Regionnaire

Tops of ash trees vs. middle of trees (today)


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> @jim_t57 & @emarler
> 
> Okay, so this is a compilation of notes. There is room for experimentaion with the amount of beeswax, and additional infused items. I'll bring them up as I go along.
> 
> Lemon Balm Recipe
> 
> 1)
> If you don't already have lemon balm growing, there are online sites that sell dried lemon balm. If you go this route, you might also consider calendula flowers or plantain leaves in addition to the lemon balm.
> 
> If you do have fresh lemon balm, you're going to want to dry it out. Too much water can spoil the product over time. Take the leaves and spread them out on paper towels for about a week or so, until the leaves are completely dried out.
> 
> 2)
> Take the dried leaves and fill a heat-proof jar (I use mason jars) close to 1/3 of the way. Slowly pour a carrier oil over the leaves until the jar is nearly full. There are multiple oils that will work here. See notes
> 
> A) Seal the jar and let it sit for at least a few weeks...I usually do it for four to six when I make it this way...I'd say a minimum of two weeks. You want to move/shake the contents every day or two to help mix it together. This will make it stronger.
> 
> B) For a quicker infused oil, don't cover the jar, but instead place it in a small saucepan filled with several inches of water (double-boiler). Heat over a low to medium-low burner for 2 to 3 hours. Don't let it burn...stir occasionally.
> 
> Once the oil is infused, strain it...I use cheesecloth. Then, you can store it for 9 months-1 year. Keep it in a cool, dry place. I've kept it in both the refrigerator and cabinets in the past.
> 
> 3)
> To make the salve, I generally use 1 ounce of beeswax per 1 cup of oil. You may use more/less depending on how firm you want the salve to be. It usually ends up somewhere between 3.5-4.0:1 oil:wax
> 
> You will need a double boiler again...place a glass or ceramic bowl on top of a pan of boiling water. Gently heat the oil before slowly adding the beeswax. Stir (whisk) the contents well, until you have the consistency you want.
> 
> Once it is taken of the heat and had cooled slightly, this is when you'll want to add any essential oils or vitamin E...mix together.
> 
> Pour into the containers you want to use, and allow them to cool before sealing. I use small screw-top tins. I store them in the refrigerator. They should easily last a year or more.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTES
> Almond oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil, and sunflower oil all work well as carrier oils. Coconut oil is not recommended because it hardens and isn't as easy to apply. I like almond oil, but it's more expensive...I have used olive and sunflower oils with success.
> 
> Some people add shea butter. If you do, less oil should be used. It'd be more like 3 parts oil, 1 part butter, and 1 part beeswax.
> 
> You may subsitute and/or infuse other remedies. I often add a little calendula oil. Every once in a while, I put small amounts of other things like honey or vitamin E in with the mix. Here are some other possible additives:
> 
> Castor oil - for more gloss and ease in application
> Tamanu oil - helps skin conditions
> Tea Tree oil - antiviral properties
> Peppermint essential oil - analgesic/smell enhancement
> Clove bud oil - pain relief
> Calendula oil - heals skin ailments/antiviral
> Honey - sterile/healing properties
> 
> You don't need to add very much of any of these remedies, and you'll have to experiment with amounts. Things like clove bud, tea tree, and peppermint only take drops...the rest I'd use teaspoons or tablespoons as measurement, depending on how much you are making.
> 
> If you use honey or calendula oil, add it when you are heating/mixing the beeswax and oil together. Use the others once it is taken off the heat.
> 
> For containers, you can find some small screw-top ones (metal/plastic) on Amazon or Ebay. Hobby Lobby has some round, plastic screw-top containers for jewelry that will work, but they are a little more expensive



Man Regionaire, I just spent a few minutes researching Lemon balm. Terrific health benefits!! seams like it could be just what the" herbalist " not doctor ,ordered to get my life back on track! Anxiety is a big problem for me and it sounds like drinking a tea twice a day has a calming effect. And that is just one advantage to it. Gonna plant some in a pot or two to keep it from taking over . Who knows it could be that it needs to take over. May add some Elderberry flowers or berries from my garden to a tea blend. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> Man Regionaire, I just spent a few minutes researching Lemon balm. Terrific health benefits!! seams like it could be just what the" herbalist " not doctor ,ordered to get my life back on track! Anxiety is a big problem for me and it sounds like drinking a tea twice a day has a calming effect. And that is just one advantage to it. Gonna plant some in a pot or two to keep it from taking over . Who knows it could be that it needs to take over. May add some Elderberry flowers or berries from my garden to a tea blend.
> Thanks again!!


Glad I could help! It's one of those super-plants that doesn't get the attention it deserves.

If you have a spot that is pretty well shaded, it doesn't grow out of control. Mine only gets morning sun, and pretty much stays right where it is.


----------



## emarler

Regionnaire said:


> @jim_t57 & @emarler
> 
> Okay, so this is a compilation of notes. There is room for experimentaion with the amount of beeswax, and additional infused items. I'll bring them up as I go along.
> 
> Lemon Balm Recipe
> 
> 1)
> If you don't already have lemon balm growing, there are online sites that sell dried lemon balm. If you go this route, you might also consider calendula flowers or plantain leaves in addition to the lemon balm.
> 
> If you do have fresh lemon balm, you're going to want to dry it out. Too much water can spoil the product over time. Take the leaves and spread them out on paper towels for about a week or so, until the leaves are completely dried out.
> 
> 2)
> Take the dried leaves and fill a heat-proof jar (I use mason jars) close to 1/3 of the way. Slowly pour a carrier oil over the leaves until the jar is nearly full. There are multiple oils that will work here. See notes
> 
> A) Seal the jar and let it sit for at least a few weeks...I usually do it for four to six when I make it this way...I'd say a minimum of two weeks. You want to move/shake the contents every day or two to help mix it together. This will make it stronger.
> 
> B) For a quicker infused oil, don't cover the jar, but instead place it in a small saucepan filled with several inches of water (double-boiler). Heat over a low to medium-low burner for 2 to 3 hours. Don't let it burn...stir occasionally.
> 
> Once the oil is infused, strain it...I use cheesecloth. Then, you can store it for 9 months-1 year. Keep it in a cool, dry place. I've kept it in both the refrigerator and cabinets in the past.
> 
> 3)
> To make the salve, I generally use 1 ounce of beeswax per 1 cup of oil. You may use more/less depending on how firm you want the salve to be. It usually ends up somewhere between 3.5-4.0:1 oil:wax
> 
> You will need a double boiler again...place a glass or ceramic bowl on top of a pan of boiling water. Gently heat the oil before slowly adding the beeswax. Stir (whisk) the contents well, until you have the consistency you want.
> 
> Once it is taken of the heat and had cooled slightly, this is when you'll want to add any essential oils or vitamin E...mix together.
> 
> Pour into the containers you want to use, and allow them to cool before sealing. I use small screw-top tins. I store them in the refrigerator. They should easily last a year or more.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTES
> Almond oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil, and sunflower oil all work well as carrier oils. Coconut oil is not recommended because it hardens and isn't as easy to apply. I like almond oil, but it's more expensive...I have used olive and sunflower oils with success.
> 
> Some people add shea butter. If you do, less oil should be used. It'd be more like 3 parts oil, 1 part butter, and 1 part beeswax.
> 
> You may subsitute and/or infuse other remedies. I often add a little calendula oil. Every once in a while, I put small amounts of other things like honey or vitamin E in with the mix. Here are some other possible additives:
> 
> Castor oil - for more gloss and ease in application
> Tamanu oil - helps skin conditions
> Tea Tree oil - antiviral properties
> Peppermint essential oil - analgesic/smell enhancement
> Clove bud oil - pain relief
> Calendula oil - heals skin ailments/antiviral
> Honey - sterile/healing properties
> 
> You don't need to add very much of any of these remedies, and you'll have to experiment with amounts. Things like clove bud, tea tree, and peppermint only take drops...the rest I'd use teaspoons or tablespoons as measurement, depending on how much you are making.
> 
> If you use honey or calendula oil, add it when you are heating/mixing the beeswax and oil together. Use the others once it is taken off the heat.
> 
> For containers, you can find some small screw-top ones (metal/plastic) on Amazon or Ebay. Hobby Lobby has some round, plastic screw-top containers for jewelry that will work, but they are a little more expensive


Wow! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Regionnaire

emarler said:


> Wow! Thank you so much!!!


Sure thing!

I just found 10 lbs of dried lemon balm I stashed last year, so I'll probably make a batch or two this week. After that, I'll mix up some more and let it infuse the old-fashioned way for a month. 

This time around, I'm using sunflower, tea tree and castor oils, and powdered calendula flowers. I'd be using clove bud too, but I couldn't find any in the stores...I also have some peppermint, but I have to find it.


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> I hate to come off as being a conspiracy theorist but these chem trails we are seeing every day are not normal. Since they are in perfect grid patterns to get maximum coverage. I pray we are all not getting sick from this crap that's spewing out of them. As I say this I look outside and don't see a single one today. First time in months! First bluebird day I 've seen lately . I'm going to go out and bask in it's beauty.
> Guess they must not be flying today, since they say it's normal to have "condensation fumes". Temps must be perfect today. lol. Stay safe out there.


link:
Remember-when-weather-manipulation-was-seen-as-a-kooky-conspiracy-theory?


----------



## Regionnaire

emarler said:


> Wow! Thank you so much!!!


Hey...how was/is your season going?


----------



## noskydaddy

Regionnaire said:


> So, I observed one anomaly this season up here, and I'm curious to see if anybody else noticed.
> 
> Some of you know that I love hunting ash trees...they're usually my bread and butter during morel season. This year, they were off...why is that? Well, I began to see a pattern. All the ash around me woke up like they usually do...the lower-hanging branches filled in only a little late this year, and the bottom half of my trees have had leaves for weeks. That said, *the tops of the ash trees didn't even start to bloom until about 10-14 days ago*. I noticed it with the ash in my backyard, then saw the same thing with the tall perimeter and canopy ash in forests. Most everywhere I have driven this past week, I've seen the same thing...a filled in canopy with the exception of ash trees still blooming. I have to go outside today and blow the petals off of the deck because it's covered.
> 
> Last year wasn't like that, and I had a good season...with ash trees leading the way. Coincidence, or am I onto something?


I found zero morels by ash trees this year whereas I usually do fairly good. 

As you probably already know, there are intricate (and often not clearly understood) 
relationships between trees and fungi. So you may be onto something here.


----------



## noskydaddy

I think I just learned that Dutch Elm Disease (DED) is a fungus. I always thought it was from some bug. Turns out a bug carries the fungus to the tree! 

It's weird cuz I often hear about how elm trees and ash trees are in trouble due to their respective maladies. 

However, I think some elm and ash trees are adapting to their attackers. In fact, I hunt an elm forest with gorgeous large healthy trees and wonder how is it they are just fine? While others right next to them aren't. It could have to do with the overall health of the tree and maybe even other neighboring fungi.

It seems to be complicated like COVID: Someone gets it and it ends their life, and others get it and barely know they have it. 

The mysteries continue folks!


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> I found zero morels by ash trees this year whereas I usually do fairly good.
> 
> As you probably already know, there are intricate (and often not clearly understood)
> relationships between trees and fungi. So you may be onto something here.


 My ash tree total was less than 10% of what it was last year. Stupid me,I should've moved on to poplar sooner rather than continuously checking my ash stash.

I passed a couple small forests near subdivisions today and saw groups of canopy and perimeter ash still blooming! It wasn't just the north sides, either. In addition, the ones still blooming were in mostly in groups of 6-8 or more, and appeared to be getting a lot of sun. Crazy $#!t


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> I think I just learned that Dutch Elm Disease (DED) is a fungus. I always thought it was from some bug. Turns out a bug carries the fungus to the tree!
> 
> It's weird cuz I often hear about how elm trees and ash trees are in trouble due to their respective maladies.
> 
> However, I think some elm and ash trees are adapting to their attackers. In fact, I hunt an elm forest with gorgeous large healthy trees and wonder how is it they are just fine? While others right next to them aren't. It could have to do with the overall health of the tree and maybe even other neighboring fungi.
> 
> It seems to be complicated like COVID: Someone gets it and it ends their life, and others get it and barely know they have it.
> 
> The mysteries continue folks!


Even moreso than ash, I'm seeing baby elms everywhere I go. Like the ash, there's a lot of old ones coming down, but the new growth is encouraging. The biggest reason I want to spend more time in Berrien County is the beautiful elms


----------



## shroomsearcher

noskydaddy said:


> I think I just learned that Dutch Elm Disease (DED) is a fungus. I always thought it was from some bug. Turns out a bug carries the fungus to the tree!
> 
> It's weird cuz I often hear about how elm trees and ash trees are in trouble due to their respective maladies.
> 
> However, I think some elm and ash trees are adapting to their attackers. In fact, I hunt an elm forest with gorgeous large healthy trees and wonder how is it they are just fine? While others right next to them aren't. It could have to do with the overall health of the tree and maybe even other neighboring fungi.
> 
> It seems to be complicated like COVID: Someone gets it and it ends their life, and others get it and barely know they have it.
> 
> The mysteries continue folks!


I read this quite a few ago. Elm trees become sexually mature before they are subject to any effects from Dutch Elm Disease. So, they will produce seed before they get sick, so there will always be young elms around. Also, it seems that there is usually some percentage of any population subjected to a new disease vector that will be, if not immune, at least resistant to it. Heck, there are still some American chestnut trees around


----------



## jim_t57

shroomsearcher said:


> I read this quite a few ago. Elm trees become sexually mature before they are subject to any effects from Dutch Elm Disease. So, they will produce seed before they get sick, so there will always be young elms around. Also, it seems that there is usually some percentage of any population subjected to a new disease vector that will be, if not immune, at least resistant to it. Heck, there are still some American chestnut trees around


I think the trees will be ok . Seeds survive quite a while , They just have to have the right conditions to germinate. Till up some new ground and you will have weed seeds come up that you have never seen before. In my experience if an elm gets any kind of damage to it's bark it's subject to disease . I usually see drill holes in the trunk as the first indicator that an insect or whatever bores into them has attacked it. Usually it dies shortly after. I found where an elm that someone had put tree steps in in the previous fall to put a tree stand. I found mushrooms under it the following spring. Loggers heavy equipment scar an elm, damage the bark , prime tree to keep an eye on. Just a few observations from my long morel hunting experience. My only experience is in south central In. Cannot speak for anywhere else. Just trying to contribute to the future generations of morel hunters. It has given me many ,many hours of enjoyment. Success is great but being in touch with nature is the real reward. I have enjoyed gleaning information and sharing what I've learned. This season was a test on most of the hunters here. Learn from this and pass it on if you want. If not that is totally up to you. Shroom on!


----------



## Regionnaire

Hey, @wade & @Kokomorel, I was cleaning the garage out and came across this old meter. It measures light, pH, and moisture levels in the soil...seems to work pretty well. I'm gonna try to experiment with it next spring to see if we come up with any new morel patterns. I'm posting this because I have a terrible memory and might need a reminder to bring it with me.


----------



## Kokomorel

Regionnaire said:


> Hey, @wade & @Kokomorel, I was cleaning the garage out and came across this old meter. It measures light, pH, and moisture levels in the soil...seems to work pretty well. I'm gonna try to experiment with it next spring to see if we come up with any new morel patterns. I'm posting this because I have a terrible memory and might need a reminder to bring it with me.
> 
> View attachment 43896


Very cool


----------



## shroomsearcher

Regionnaire said:


> Hey, @wade & @Kokomorel, I was cleaning the garage out and came across this old meter. It measures light, pH, and moisture levels in the soil...seems to work pretty well. I'm gonna try to experiment with it next spring to see if we come up with any new morel patterns. I'm posting this because I have a terrible memory and might need a reminder to bring it with me.
> 
> View attachment 43896


Is there a brand name on that meter? I had a moisture meter that I found in my Mom's garage after she passed. Loved that thing, but lost it a couple years ago. Yours looks like a really nice multi-meter. I hope to be able to Google it, and find out where I can get one. I also plant a veggie garden, so it would have multiple uses.


----------



## noskydaddy

Anyone finding any Chickens yet?


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> Is there a brand name on that meter? I had a moisture meter that I found in my Mom's garage after she passed. Loved that thing, but lost it a couple years ago. Yours looks like a really nice multi-meter. I hope to be able to Google it, and find out where I can get one. I also plant a veggie garden, so it would have multiple uses.


No name brand, and it's made in China. That means I probably found it on eBay. It's solar powered, and has a switch to flip between the three readings. The sensors go 6-8 inches deep. 

The only information the packaging gives is a plant watering guide, which would be useful if it weren't mostly Asian plant species...for example: aloe and cactus should be in the "red" moisture zone (1-3), the "green" zone (4-5) is begonias and philodendron, 5-6 is African violets and rubber plant, and 6-7 is lilies, ferns and orchids.

The light meter really has me curious. I tried it out in a few different areas...shade under a tree that gets sun 2/3 of the day, shade under 1 that gets sun 1/3, and an open spot that gets a lot of sun. All three readings were different, and represented the amount of sunlight the spot received pretty well.


----------



## Kokomorel

Pretty slow on here just how many of you plan on hunting summer and fall shrooms. It’s not going to be long. Been trying to fill up the freezer with fish till the shrooms start good luck out there and be safe


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> Pretty slow on here just how many of you plan on hunting summer and fall shrooms. It’s not going to be long. Been trying to fill up the freezer with fish till the shrooms start good luck out there and be safe


Hey buddy, I plan on hunting summer shrooms but I think you knew that! 
Keep me posted on here when you start seeing the chants please. 

In the meantime, I got the my boat (_Th'Seacock_) ready for some fishing.


----------



## jim_t57

Hi wade , How are you feeling lately? Hope you are still on the mend! I see from previous posts that you like farm antiques. Here is a project that I couldn't pass up. Found on the southside of Indy. Was a family heirloom from Ky. Hope this cheers you up.














Using it as a garden ornament. Hang in there buddy! I'm sure everyone would like an update.


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> Hi wade , How are you feeling lately? Hope you are still on the mend! I see from previous posts that you like farm antiques. Here is a project that I couldn't pass up. Found on the southside of Indy. Was a family heirloom from Ky. Hope this cheers you up.
> View attachment 43934
> View attachment 43935
> Using it as a garden ornament. Hang in there buddy! I'm sure everyone would like an update.


 Howdy @jim_t57 and Everyone..
Good job , on Preserveing that old Planter,
I am Really Good 👍🏻 🤠✌ and Everyday above ground is a good one, Right !!..
Just had my after surgery follow-up appointment today, which it was like a joke to me because it was like, Hi how are you , ok bye 👋
Bout 7 minutes max , .. I was expecting a little more of an Examination,.. But same as They...
I myself Assume that I am ok and Healed-up inside..
I've been outside every morning working on Treehugger little at a time.. but still taking it Really easy, got one knee still hurting me to walk on... my guess and hope is that in July I will be way all ok 👍🏻 and begin a very lite exercise program , real lite like yoga, and a sit-up then add in bicycle Rides 🚲 😀....
So I'm really doing Good now.. and a little better everyday, just a little ...
I fully believe and intend to be Better than ever before for Morel Season 2023 🇺🇲🦅🍄✌🍄🌞


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> Howdy @jim_t57 and Everyone..
> Good job , on Preserveing that old Planter,
> I am Really Good 👍🏻 🤠✌ and Everyday above ground is a good one, Right !!..
> Just had my after surgery follow-up appointment today, which it was like a joke to me because it was like, Hi how are you , ok bye 👋
> Bout 7 minutes max , .. I was expecting a little more of an Examination,.. But same as They...
> I myself Assume that I am ok and Healed-up inside..
> I've been outside every morning working on Treehugger little at a time.. but still taking it Really easy, got one knee still hurting me to walk on... my guess and hope is that in July I will be way all ok 👍🏻 and begin a very lite exercise program , real lite like yoga, and a sit-up then add in bicycle Rides 🚲 😀....
> So I'm really doing Good now.. and a little better everyday, just a little ...
> I fully believe and intend to be Better than ever before for Morel Season 2023 🇺🇲🦅🍄✌🍄🌞


Excellent! That's what I wanted to hear! You are headed down the right course. Definitely up to you to do what's best for you.Doctors got what they wanted... several procedures to bill. Limit your intake of poisons and try some anti inflammatory natural herbs. Without a spleen to disburse them they can accumulate in the body. Sweat a lot if you can stand it. I'm sure your garlic bed can help with that. Hang in there the next 100 year morel season is just around the corner.


----------



## Kokomorel

Whats the earliest you have ever found chanterelles in Indiana please give dates and county


----------



## Kokomorel

Next week’s weather will make them summer shrooms pop if we get some rain. Get out there and check things out something will be up


----------



## Regionnaire

Kokomorel said:


> Whats the earliest you have ever found chanterelles in Indiana please give dates and county


I found a couple chants in NW Indiana during morel season last year (mid-May)...easily the earliest I've ever seen them, but I don't actively hunt them too often. They happened to be near a canopy oak, at the bottom of the north side of a hill...opposite side of where I found some my first morels last year. I normally find late morels in that area, but came across chants in their place. 

It was weird cuz there was a cold spell that tampered the yellow morels up here. We got back up to the 70s and lower 80s in time, but the nights were still kinda cold. The spot gets a lot of early and mid-spring sun, and still gets some after the trees fill in, but I hadn't seen that hole come in like that in something like 12 years of hunting there.

FYI, I didn't see chants this year. I think the last time I looked was around May 17-18...I found a handful of morels in the same forest, but that's it. Normally, that forest is teaming with all kinds of different fungi species, but I saw very little of anything this season.


----------



## scoondog

Kokomorel said:


> Whats the earliest you have ever found chanterelles in Indiana please give dates and county


I have been working on identifying more every year , finally found my first oysters and felt confident enough to eat them ,taste great and I aint dead, I am almost positive I have found chanterelles but not been confident enough to try I will be watching threw out the summer for pictures and advise ,its my next goal


----------



## noskydaddy

scoondog said:


> I have been working on identifying more every year , finally found my first oysters and felt confident enough to eat them ,taste great and I aint dead, I am almost positive I have found chanterelles but not been confident enough to try I will be watching threw out the summer for pictures and advise ,its my next goal


Good job buddy! 
Slow and steady and soon you'll be eating all kinds of wild mushrooms!


----------



## Kokomorel

Baby chants are up but if we don’t get some good rain I don’t think they will make it


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> Baby chants are up but if we don’t get some good rain I don’t think they will make it
> View attachment 43959
> View attachment 43960


We've had rain and heat in SW MI so I'll go check per your advice soon and report back.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kokomorel

noskydaddy said:


> We've had rain and heat in SW MI so I'll go check per your advice soon and report back.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


With these temperatures if you have moisture you have shrooms. I did pick a handful of oysters on our hike this morning and took a few pics


----------



## cwlake

The first time I ever found chants was late June in someone's back yard where we were working. The yard was full of large oaks and there were all kinds of Boletes as well as russulas. Think I'll hit the woods this weekend!


----------



## Kokomorel

cwlake said:


> The first time I ever found chants was late June in someone's back yard where we were working. The yard was full of large oaks and there were all kinds of Boletes as well as russulas. Think I'll hit the woods this weekend!


Good Luck let us know what you find


----------



## Kokomorel

cwlake said:


> The first time I ever found chants was late June in someone's back yard where we were working. The yard was full of large oaks and there were all kinds of Boletes as well as russulas. Think I'll hit the woods this weekend!


Yesterday was the earliest I have found chants


----------



## shroomsearcher

I was hoping to get some rain out of this cold front, but it's not going to happen! We've been extremely dry lately. However, I will enjoy the cooler, drier air coming in after what I suffered the past two days!


----------



## cwlake

Hit the woods Sun. morning hoping for some summer shrooms and did not find a single fungus. We had major heat with a couple thunderstorms last week so I thought it would be good. This weeks forecast looks about the same. Should be any day now. On the brighter side, my grandson and I went trolling for pike last evening and caught and released 16 in about two hours. They were biting good!


----------



## Kokomorel

Lucy and I went back to were we found chants Wednesday they didn’t grow much and it’s getting pretty dry in the woods


----------



## 98zr2

I found this on my oyster log this week. I haven't seen oyster take this shape before. has anyone seen oysters shaped like a vase or are these something else?


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

98zr2 said:


> View attachment 43986
> 
> I found this on my oyster log this week. I haven't seen oyster take this shape before. has anyone seen oysters shaped like a vase or are these something else?


These are oysters- they are simply aged oysters. As oysters get older the caps turn from concave to convex (as pictured). For flavor, oysters are best harvested when their caps are still in a concave shape. You can see one at the bottom of this cluster is still concave while the ones in the center are convex. You can still eat them all they just won't have quite the strength in flavor as they do when younger! When cultivators harvest their oysters that you'd see on the shelf of any store they harvest them when the caps are still concave because 1) longer shelf life as it's still young and 2) better flavor.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

scoondog said:


> I have been working on identifying more every year , finally found my first oysters and felt confident enough to eat them ,taste great and I aint dead, I am almost positive I have found chanterelles but not been confident enough to try I will be watching threw out the summer for pictures and advise ,its my next goal


The way to be confident you've found chanterelles is that they have what are called 'false gills'. A true gill on the underside of a cap is like the page of a book you can reach out and rip it off singularly. A false gill won't appear like this- instead it is like a ridge on the underside of the gold, orange, yellow, or pink chanterelle. You wouldn't be able to rip it off. Secondly, if you open up what you think is a chanterelle and it has both the book sheet like gill and a yellow/orange inside, do not eat it it's not a chanterelle. A chanterelle will have a white inside flesh with the ridge like gill and nothing else.


----------



## jg010682

They also peal like string chease


----------



## 98zr2

HeartlandFungivore said:


> These are oysters- they are simply aged oysters. As oysters get older the caps turn from concave to convex (as pictured). For flavor, oysters are best harvested when their caps are still in a convex shape. You can see one at the bottom of this cluster is still convex while the ones in the center are concave. You can still eat them all they just won't have quite the strength in flavor as they do when younger! When cultivators harvest their oysters that you'd see on the shelf of any store they harvest them when the caps are still concave because 1) longer shelf life as it's still young and 2) better flavor.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Ok thanks for the response. These oyster were not there 6 days before this picture but I guess in this heat we have been having they went that way in a hurry. I thought they were still oysters I just haven’t seen them curl like that before


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

we need rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I edited my earlier post. Must have been tired but I meant concave often when typing convex lol or vice versa. May want to go give it a re-read but yeah fanned is convex (not as preferable) while concave is being turned in like the typical oyster photos


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Once the primorida of an oyster has formed it's typically only three to five days for an oyster to reach maturity and yes with the heat and high air exchange outdoors it will be more rapid to mature


----------



## Kokomorel

Finally got some rain only a half inch but I’ll take it. Lucy and me are heading to the woods. Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## Kokomorel

The chants are still growing picked a handful today with Lucy was nice not to hot and no bugs also found some oysters. You can tell by the pics most are stressed from the lack of rain. They were found in a low spot with a lot of oaks


----------



## Kokomorel

Last nights first chant dinner of the year for me


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 43993
> View attachment 43994
> View attachment 43995
> View attachment 43996
> View attachment 43997
> The chants are still growing picked a handful today with Lucy was nice not to hot and no bugs also found some oysters. You can tell by the pics most are stressed from the lack of rain. They were found in a low spot with a lot of oaks


Oysters look pretty dang good too


----------



## Kokomorel

Finally got a little rain last night about a half inch. I took a little walk on the 4th in the woods and picked enough for supper Still very dry here in Howard and Miami Co


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Kokomorel said:


> Finally got a little rain last night about a half inch. I took a little walk on the 4th in the woods and picked enough for supper Still very dry here in Howard and Miami Co
> View attachment 44010
> View attachment 44011
> View attachment 44012


I feel so spoiled after last year with the chanterelles and the hens. Do y'all feel like after rain hits we will get a burst of chant flushes? I always read that chanterelles take awhile to reach maturity. That's why I'm wondering if this will just end up being a "bad season" for harvest quantity.


----------



## Kokomorel

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I feel so spoiled after last year with the chanterelles and the hens. Do y'all feel like after rain hits we will get a burst of chant flushes? I always read that chanterelles take awhile to reach maturity. That's why I'm wondering if this will just end up being a "bad season" for harvest quantity.


I’m amazed that I’m finding any as dry as it’s been. If we get some good rain I think we’ll be ok time will tell


----------



## shroomsearcher

Finally got some rain here in NE Ohio in the early AM. I have things to do tomorrow and Friday, so I will head out Thursday to have a look. Today was the first day in a while where I didn't have to water my veggie garden! Good luck all!


----------



## Kokomorel

Woke up to a nice thunderstorm with lots of lightning that should make the shrooms pop. Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## sb

Wellllllll . . . . Personally I always eat mine!! Ha! ha! Ha!

My imagination can't handle this one!!

I like my mushroom medicinals as extracts or powders.

Anyone want to weigh in on this one?


----------



## sb

Check your local cumulative rainfall here: click here


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> Wellllllll . . . . Personally I always eat mine!! Ha! ha! Ha!
> 
> My imagination can't handle this one!!
> 
> I like my mushroom medicinals as extracts or powders.
> 
> Anyone want to weigh in on this one?
> 
> View attachment 44015


Mushrooms are good for a lot of things butt????


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> Woke up to a nice thunderstorm with lots of lightning that should make the shrooms pop. Good Luck Shroomin


There's been some rain north and south of us, but Morgan county is extremely dry. Might have a chance tonight, we need a good soaking.


----------



## cwlake

we've had 8" in the last two days. Flooding, trees down and have seen numerous telephone poles snapped in two. Should be a good weekend to find stuff!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> we've had 8" in the last two days. Flooding, trees down and have seen numerous telephone poles snapped in two. Should be a good weekend to find stuff!


ugh, so jealous. dry as a bone here.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> we've had 8" in the last two days. Flooding, trees down and have seen numerous telephone poles snapped in two. Should be a good weekend to find stuff!


It does say on the map shared that the property I have access to in Bowling Green should be soaked! So maybe I'll have good luck heading out next week


----------



## cwlake

Found about 2 lbs. of fresh chants on Sunday, made a cream sauce with some and pored it over some pan seared bluegill. Wow, that was good! I was a little disappointed that I only found two chestnut boletes. These are the only boletes that I have really enjoyed. But I have never found boletus edulis. Has anyone found this in Indiana?.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> Found about 2 lbs. of fresh chants on Sunday, made a cream sauce with some and pored it over some pan seared bluegill. Wow, that was good! I was a little disappointed that I only found two chestnut boletes. These are the only boletes that I have really enjoyed. But I have never found boletus edulis. Has anyone found this in Indiana?.


Last year I'm pretty sure the property in Bowling Green had some Boletus Edulis but I found them after a heavy rain. They were massive boletes that appeared like edulis to me but I wasn't certain because they were overgrown and disfigured from the downpour. I was hoping to have another chance of giving them a look this year but who knows if they'll come back or not this year with the little rain. 

Went out to Acton today to look for chanterelles. Around this time last year I'd found around 10 lbs off the property and today I only found about a 1/4 pound. There were a lot of small guys under the ivy and wood growth but I left them behind hoping another big rain might help them grow some. Such a disappointing July so far. Really hoping we get some big down pounds in the next few weeks to make August a better foraging month


----------



## sb

cwlake said:


> I was a little disappointed that I only found two chestnut boletes. These are the only boletes that I have really enjoyed. But I have never found boletus edulis. Has anyone found this in Indiana?.


Hi cwlake - I'm wondering if what I consider as Bay Bolete over her in OH is what you consider Chestnut Bolete?
Anyway, I find them more commonly in Central OH. Only problem is they have about a two day window of opportunity before they become a bug buffet.

Happy hunting everyone! 😎 🌞


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> Hi cwlake - I'm wondering if what I consider as Bay Bolete over her in OH is what you consider Chestnut Bolete?
> Anyway, I find them more commonly in Central OH. Only problem is they have about a two day window of opportunity before they become a bug buffet.
> 
> Happy hunting everyone! 😎 🌞


I find these all the time around my chant spots. I was able to pick about a pound and a half today. Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## Kokomorel

Not really sure what type of Bolete they are?


----------



## Regionnaire

Hey hey. everybody!

Took my first walk in the woods since morel season, and came across a mini-mother lode of chants...mostly near a younger, healthy-looking canopy oak on the NW side. Porter County...dry as hell.

Didn't pick 'em cuz there were a bunch of newbies, and I figured I'd go back and gather them all at once. I'll take better pics when I pick them Friday morning (unless someone else gets there first).


----------



## noskydaddy

Regionnaire said:


> Hey hey. everybody!
> 
> Took my first walk in the woods since morel season, and came across a mini-mother lode of chants...mostly near a younger, healthy-looking canopy oak on the NW side. Porter County...dry as hell.
> 
> Didn't pick 'em cuz there were a bunch of newbies, and I figured I'd go back and gather them all at once. I'll take better pics when I pick them Friday morning (unless someone else gets there first).
> 
> View attachment 44035
> 
> 
> View attachment 44036
> 
> 
> View attachment 44037
> 
> 
> View attachment 44038
> 
> 
> View attachment 44039
> 
> 
> View attachment 44040
> 
> 
> View attachment 44041
> 
> 
> View attachment 44042
> 
> 
> View attachment 44043
> 
> 
> View attachment 44044


Save that spot! They often come back year after year after year! Honey hole.


----------



## noskydaddy

Also, if it's dry (or forecasted dry), in my experience, 
you might as well grab them becuase they don't get 
much bigger and could get infested.


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> Also, if it's dry (or forecasted dry), in my experience,
> you might as well grab them becuase they don't get
> much bigger and could get infested.


There are a bunch ready to pick, but there were so many that were just beginning to stick their heads out of the ground that I thought I'd wait. Honestly, I was scared to walk around because the shorties were everywhere!

I'll take better pics, or maybe a video, when I go back. It'll only be in the 70s tomorrow (and possibly a passing shower), so I think most will hold on.


----------



## noskydaddy

Anyone ever find midget chants? I have a spot where they are stunted! They all are about half the size of chants, year after year.


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> Not really sure what type of Bolete they are?


I'm not sure either but I don't mess with blue stainers.


----------



## cwlake

sb said:


> Hi cwlake - I'm wondering if what I consider as Bay Bolete over her in OH is what you consider Chestnut Bolete?
> Anyway, I find them more commonly in Central OH. Only problem is they have about a two day window of opportunity before they become a bug buffet.
> 
> Happy hunting everyone! 😎 🌞


I dont think they are the same. The chestnut is a small bolete and has a hollow stem, cream color spores that don't stain.The cap is chestnut color.


----------



## shroomsearcher

noskydaddy said:


> Also, if it's dry (or forecasted dry), in my experience,
> you might as well grab them becuase they don't get
> much bigger and could get infested.


Could get infested? Let's change that to WILL get infested. Once I found out that I couldn't really dehydrate Chants because they lose their color and flavor, I decided that I would be picky. they enjoy a fairly long growing season here, so I would just pick enough for a couple of meals. Once I used those up, I'd go back and get more. And only pick the fresh ones! Too many "bug tunnels" up the stem and just leave it on the ground.


----------



## jg010682

You can't dehydrate them but you can can them and they hold their flavor and texture pretty well that way.


----------



## sb

jg010682 said:


> You can't dehydrate them but you can can them and they hold their flavor and texture pretty well that way.


*Good Pickled, too!*


----------



## sb

*Chanterelle Vodka: Now & Then they find their way into a bottle.*

*I've found that dried Chanterelles work better at infusing Chanterelle flavor into Vodka even as I don't like tring to eat reconstituted dried Chants.*


----------



## Regionnaire

Went back that spot this morning to pick. Had to work fast cuz rain was on the way. A few grew, some didn't, and I missed out on a small amount that were passed their prime. I left behind what I would say was (at the very least) 150 tiny ones. Lots of babies under almost every branch I moved

I wasn't ready to eat them when I found them on Wednesday...not to mention that it was after 8pm (CDT) and getting dark. That said, next time I'll pick them when I see them...like @noskydaddy mentioned.

Don't know the exact weight, but I'd say it was around 4-5 lbs. All of them in one stretch.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

noskydaddy said:


> Anyone ever find midget chants? I have a spot where they are stunted! They all are about half the size of chants, year after year.


My chanterelles in Acton never reach massive size but the ones I find in Bowling Green are typically bigger than my outstretched hand. I think this could have to do with the age of the woods


----------



## shroomsearcher

None of the Chants I find are very big. And that woods is very old! Supposed to get close to an inch of rain out of this system that's moving throughh now. Maybe that will get things moving around here.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

shroomsearcher said:


> None of the Chants I find are very big. And that woods is very old! Supposed to get close to an inch of rain out of this system that's moving throughh now. Maybe that will get things moving around here.


Well, with this new information in mind I went searching as my old book that I typically rely on to identify chanterelles (written in 1958) has only 9 species in the cantharellus family recognized, Google says there are over 40 species now recognized in north america. So my imagination says these "midget" chanterelles are a specific species while the large ones I'm finding in bowling green are a whole other strain... this seems most likely in my mind especially since the ones I find in Acton are always significantly smaller regardless of rain fall than the ones I find in Bowling Green and in Bowling Green I know I've found over four species. One is a large deep orange species (like I said bigger than my outstretched hand), the other is the well known horn of plenty (dark in color), the other the cinnabar (pink in color) and the other is a smaller midget type that is much thinner/less dense though than the midget type I find in Acton


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

sb said:


> *Chanterelle Vodka: Now & Then they find their war into a bottle.*
> 
> *I've found that dried Chanterelles work better at infusing Chanterelle flavor into Vodka even as I don't like tring to eat reconstituted dried Chants.*


Do you use this as a tincture to drink or do you remove the mushrooms after a specific time and prepare them in some way to cook?


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Kokomorel said:


> I find these all the time around my chant spots. I was able to pick about a pound and a half today. Good Luck Shroomin
> View attachment 44030
> View attachment 44031
> View attachment 44032
> View attachment 44033
> View attachment 44034


There's an interesting method for trying out Boletes that I've read about. First, supposedly no bolete is deadly but will simply cause sever GI upset. So, what you do is you nibble a tiny piece and roll it around on the tongue. If it is bitter, spit it out and avoid the specimen. If it is bland/not bitter, you are probably safe to try it in small doses and see how your stomach reacts. I take no responsibility for the outcome of anyone following this claim LOL


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Kokomorel said:


> I find these all the time around my chant spots. I was able to pick about a pound and a half today. Good Luck Shroomin
> View attachment 44030
> View attachment 44031
> View attachment 44032
> View attachment 44033
> View attachment 44034


The best way to truly hone in on the identity of a Bolete (or suillus or tylopilus) is to take a spore print! Did you happen to get a spore print of this specimen or see if a younger specimen in the area carried a veil? By the images you displayed this did not appear to have a veil or even remnants of a veil?


----------



## sb

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Do you use this as a tincture to drink or do you remove the mushrooms after a specific time and prepare them in some way to cook?


HeartlandFungivore - I just use the Chanterelles to flavor the Vodka; making most frequently a Chanterelle Vodka Martini.










With these rains of late -- great Summer Shroom times are ahead!! 

Enjoy the Woods. 😎 🌞


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

sb said:


> HeartlandFungivore - I just use the Chanterelles to flavor the Vodka; making most frequently a Chanterelle Vodka Martini.
> 
> View attachment 44084
> 
> 
> With these rains of late -- great Summer Shroom times are ahead!!
> 
> Enjoy the Woods. 😎 🌞


beautiful color infused!!


----------



## jashroomer

HeartlandFungivore said:


> There's an interesting method for trying out Boletes that I've read about. First, supposedly no bolete is deadly but will simply cause sever GI upset. So, what you do is you nibble a tiny piece and roll it around on the tongue. If it is bitter, spit it out and avoid the specimen. If it is bland/not bitter, you are probably safe to try it in small doses and see how your stomach reacts. I take no responsibility for the outcome of anyone following this claim LOL


Yea, I found some Boletes the last few years, I laugh to myself everytime someone suggests i do the "little nibble to see if it's bitter" taste test. Not gonna happen LOL.


----------



## sb

jashroomer said:


> Yea, I found some Boletes the last few years, I laugh to myself everytime someone suggests i do the "little nibble to see if it's bitter" taste test. Not gonna happen LOL.


I actually use that technique -- but only touching my tongue to the underside of the Bolete. This because I've been too lazy to learn to distinguish between Bay Boletes and Bitter Boletes. Ha!

Great woods adventures await . . . but only for those who get out into the Woods!! 😎 🌞


----------



## cwlake

jashroomer said:


> Yea, I found some Boletes the last few years, I laugh to myself everytime someone suggests i do the "little nibble to see if it's bitter" taste test. Not gonna happen LOL.


I took a nibble of a russula this weekend and it turned out to be a peppery one. Wow was it spicy! I was spitting for the next 5 minutes! I read that our native Americans would dry these and use them as a spice.


----------



## Kokomorel

Lucy and I had a good day today went to 6 different places and found in each spot Good clean chants got to pick and choose for the good fresh clean ones We found 100s of boletes I don’t mess with them much all in all a great day in the woods with my best friend


----------



## 98zr2

I found these on Sunday. How long do you all wait to go back usually. We are expecting rain tomorrow if that makes a difference


----------



## Kokomorel

Dehydrater is full making mushroom season salt


----------



## Kokomorel

98zr2 said:


> I found these on Sunday. How long do you all wait to go back usually. We are expecting rain tomorrow if that makes a difference
> View attachment 44100


I think you found the red chanterelle aka cinnabar. If you look in my picture you will see a small red chant they only get 2” max check in 3 to 5 days if they don’t dry up because lack of rain. Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## 98zr2

Thanks for the info. I will check on them Thursday. This is what I found there last year. Unfortunately they were all bugged out by the time I found them.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Kokomorel said:


> Lucy and I had a good day today went to 6 different places and found in each spot Good clean chants got to pick and choose for the good fresh clean ones We found 100s of boletes I don’t mess with them much all in all a great day in the woods with my best friend
> View attachment 44092
> View attachment 44093
> View attachment 44094
> View attachment 44095
> View attachment 44096
> View attachment 44097
> View attachment 44098
> View attachment 44099


love the cinnabar red comparison photo!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

98zr2 said:


> I found these on Sunday. How long do you all wait to go back usually. We are expecting rain tomorrow if that makes a difference
> View attachment 44100


Definitely cinnabar reds! beautiful!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Chant photos from today about a six pound haul. Left hundreds behind- too damaged


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Fresh shed I found today and this maitake look a like! I know it's not maitake. It's like if chickens and maitake mated. WHAT IS THIS THING IT IS ALL OVER MY WOODS!?!?!?! EVERY YEAR?!?! PLEASE SOMEONE HELP LOL


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Pretty coral tooth specimens I found today


----------



## Kokomorel

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Fresh shed I found today and this maitake look a like! I know it's not maitake. It's like if chickens and maitake mated. WHAT IS THIS THING IT IS ALL OVER MY WOODS!?!?!?! EVERY YEAR?!?! PLEASE SOMEONE HELP LOL


????


----------



## Kokomorel

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Fresh shed I found today and this maitake look a like! I know it's not maitake. It's like if chickens and maitake mated. WHAT IS THIS THING IT IS ALL OVER MY WOODS!?!?!?! EVERY YEAR?!?! PLEASE SOMEONE HELP LOL


Want is it growing on or around


----------



## shroomsearcher

It looks to me like it is growing close to the roots of oak trees! Hmmm! Yes, we normally expect Hen of the Woods later in the year, but i've found Meadow Mushrooms, 'Pinkies", Agaricus campestris, in June here in NE Ohio! This was in an extremely wet year. They flush under a couple of maple trees in a public park that borders the road! I spotted them while waiting for a traffic light! They are usually a very late flushing species, arriving in mid-Fall right up until the first frost! 

Let's face it. Muchrooms flush when they want to, and we can't always predict it! I've had morel seasons set up like they were going to be ideal, and I couldn't find crap! Others didn't look so good and there were morels everywhere! We really do not know what makes them function, although we would like to think that we do!


----------



## jim_t57

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Fresh shed I found today and this maitake look a like! I know it's not maitake. It's like if chickens and maitake mated. WHAT IS THIS THING IT IS ALL OVER MY WOODS!?!?!?! EVERY YEAR?!?! PLEASE SOMEONE HELP LOL


This is the closest specimen I could find in my field guide. If it is it is amazingly fresh and hasn't developed the darker colors yet. The pic I sent shows upturned rosettes where your pics show more downturned . It would be interesting if you go back there to see if they have changed . the closest other was Velvet toothed polypore. So I guess the only thing for sure is that it is a polypore. lol














Hope this was somewhat helpful


----------



## parrothead

Dont get on here except in the spring but does anyone have update on Wade? Been thinking about him


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

shroomsearcher said:


> It looks to me like it is growing close to the roots of oak trees! Hmmm! Yes, we normally expect Hen of the Woods later in the year, but i've found Meadow Mushrooms, 'Pinkies", Agaricus campestris, in June here in NE Ohio! This was in an extremely wet year. They flush under a couple of maple trees in a public park that borders the road! I spotted them while waiting for a traffic light! They are usually a very late flushing species, arriving in mid-Fall right up until the first frost!
> 
> Let's face it. Muchrooms flush when they want to, and we can't always predict it! I've had morel seasons set up like they were going to be ideal, and I couldn't find crap! Others didn't look so good and there were morels everywhere! We really do not know what makes them function, although we would like to think that we do!


I would have potentially believed this was an early hen if I hadn't already harvested around 50 pounds of hens total last fall off this property and they are distinctly different! I hear you though that sometimes with a cool drop we'll get a fall species a little early! I think I did identify this species though. Spent an hour in David Aurora's "Mushrooms Demystified" and finally ran across the 'Bondarzewia Montana' aka Grifola Mesenterica and it has to be this species! The description and photos online fit perfectly. Unfortunately, it's listed as extremely bitter and tough- not a preferred edible! But hey- it's massive and gorgeous!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Kokomorel said:


> Want is it growing on or around


I found it- it's a Bondarzewia Montana aka Grifola Mesenterica- unfortunately not a preferred edible supposedly super bitter and tough


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

jim_t57 said:


> This is the closest specimen I could find in my field guide. If it is it is amazingly fresh and hasn't developed the darker colors yet. The pic I sent shows upturned rosettes where your pics show more downturned . It would be interesting if you go back there to see if they have changed . the closest other was Velvet toothed polypore. So I guess the only thing for sure is that it is a polypore. lol
> View attachment 44123
> View attachment 44124
> Hope this was somewhat helpful


I found it in David Aurora's "Mushrooms Demystified," it's a Bondarzewia Montana aka Grifola Mesenterica not a good edible though  wonder if it's medicinal properties range close to the frondosa though- could make a good tincture! Will be looking into medicinal properties here soon online


----------



## 98zr2

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Fresh shed I found today and this maitake look a like! I know it's not maitake. It's like if chickens and maitake mated. WHAT IS THIS THING IT IS ALL OVER MY WOODS!?!?!?! EVERY YEAR?!?! PLEASE SOMEONE HELP LOL


I found a few of these a few weeks ago. I always thought they were black staining polypores and just left them alone.


----------



## sb

98zr2 said:


> I found a few of these a few weeks ago. I always thought they were black staining polypores and just left them alone.
> View attachment 44126


----------



## sb

HeartlandFungivore - First thought was/is Berkley Polypore.


----------



## Kokomorel

parrothead said:


> Dont get on here except in the spring but does anyone have update on Wade? Been thinking about him


Wade’s doing well I talked with him last week


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I found it- it's a Bondarzewia Montana aka Grifola Mesenterica- unfortunately not a preferred edible supposedly super bitter and tough





98zr2 said:


> I found a few of these a few weeks ago. I always thought they were black staining polypores and just left them alone.
> View attachment 44126


Check out photos of Bondarzewia Montana online!!!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

98zr2 said:


> I found a few of these a few weeks ago. I always thought they were black staining polypores and just left them alone.
> View attachment 44126





98zr2 said:


> I found a few of these a few weeks ago. I always thought they were black staining polypores and just left them alone.
> View attachment 44126


Looks like I'll have to touch the next one I run across to see if it stains black


----------



## Regionnaire

Hey guys, this is from the Caldor Fire thread (California). Anybody have a clue as to what it might be?

from @pescgato :
I was just up in the Caldor Fire area yesterday finding some nice ones, definitely saw some that were already cut so maybe those were the ones you left behind! If so thank you! Also found this massive "Morel?" it has characteristics of a Morel but is lacking a completely hollow interior as you can see there's pockets. At the same time this doesn't seem to 100% fit a false morel as well. Any idea of what this one might be?


----------



## parrothead

Thank you


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

98zr2 said:


> I found a few of these a few weeks ago. I always thought they were black staining polypores and just left them alone.
> View attachment 44126


One difference I'm finding in David's Book is that the black-staining polypore is typically at the base of a living deciduous tree. The majority of the ones I'm finding are by stumps/dead trees which is closer to the Bondarzewia montana. However, the bondarzewia is more commonly found on the west coast. How about yours, are they near dead stumps or living trees? I'll let y'all know what I find when i try to get one to stain next time I'm out in bowling green


----------



## 98zr2

HeartlandFungivore said:


> One difference I'm finding in David's Book is that the black-staining polypore is typically at the base of a living deciduous tree. The majority of the ones I'm finding are by stumps/dead trees which is closer to the Bondarzewia montana. However, the bondarzewia is more commonly found on the west coast. How about yours, are they near dead stumps or living trees? I'll let y'all know what I find when i try to get one to stain next time I'm out in bowling green


I believe I have seen them on both dead and living trees, but the dead trees were still standing not stumps


----------



## 98zr2

Also it can take a while to stain sometimes


----------



## 98zr2

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Fresh shed I found today and this maitake look a like! I know it's not maitake. It's like if chickens and maitake mated. WHAT IS THIS THING IT IS ALL OVER MY WOODS!?!?!?! EVERY YEAR?!?! PLEASE SOMEONE HELP LOL


I found this one today. It was at the base of a dead standing tree. It took about 10-15 min to start to stain in the red circle after I tore a few chunks off


----------



## 98zr2

I also found this today. I believe it is a chant but it had almost a light purple color to it


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

98zr2 said:


> I also found this today. I believe it is a chant but it had almost a light purple color to it
> View attachment 44136
> 
> View attachment 44135
> 
> View attachment 44137


Looks almost like a dried up horn of plenty to me which is a chant for sure!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

98zr2 said:


> I found this one today. It was at the base of a dead standing tree. It took about 10-15 min to start to stain in the red circle after I tore a few chunks off
> View attachment 44132
> View attachment 44134


Thanks for the feedback! Mush appreciated <3


----------



## jim_t57

The rain has them growing here in central In. Went out for about 45 mins this late morning. Several species to be seen and enjoyed. Got enough prime goldens to saute and freeze in layers to enjoy on my venison and beef steaks this winter. Like to throw a few on my pizza and pasta sauce also.


----------



## cwlake

Anyone finding lobsters yet? They usually start around this time. They are one of my favorite mushrooms with a firm texture and a seafood taste.


----------



## Kokomorel

cwlake said:


> Anyone finding lobsters yet? They usually start around this time. They are one of my favorite mushrooms with a firm texture and a seafood taste.


Not my way let


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> Anyone finding lobsters yet? They usually start around this time. They are one of my favorite mushrooms with a firm texture and a seafood taste.


I've always wanted to find and have yet to find. hopefully this year I'll get the opportunity to stumble across some. I found some shrimp of the woods last year in october which was really cool and is also the result of a parasitic reaction between mushroom species


----------



## Kokomorel

Anybody finding black trumpets here in Indiana


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Kokomorel said:


> Anybody finding black trumpets here in Indiana


I found one cluster last season later in the chanterelle season but that was it and it was tiny. Hope to find some this year! I'll definitely post a photo if I do


----------



## jim_t57

Thought I would post how I preserved those chants i found earlier this week. First pic to last is 41 mins.






Cut in equal sizes.






Cook on high heat with lid on until their water is released.






remove lid






and continue cooking on high until liquid is about gone. At this point I add real butter and salt and garlic pepper. If you like them au natural ,you can omit these.






Remove from heat and freeze in layers on cookie sheet.






After frozen I bag them in resealable freezer bags and just warm them up or use in many recipes. I show the button mushrooms I froze from Sam's Club last month as an example.(didn't want to wait for them to freeze.)






If this helps one person I will be elated. Happy hunting!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Another pretty good haul in Acton yesterday, could have kept going if time had permitted they were everywhere i looked all under thick ivy so had to pull back ivy over and over but worth it! hoping to make a savory chant/apple pie or two today


----------



## jim_t57

HeartlandFungivore said:


> View attachment 44172
> 
> Another pretty good haul in Acton yesterday, could have kept going if time had permitted they were everywhere i looked all under thick ivy so had to pull back ivy over and over but worth it! hoping to make a savory chant/apple pie or two today


Very nice! Post pick of the pies if you can. Thanks.


----------



## sb

*This woke me up!*

Today over here in OH, after picking Chanterelles I opened the pasture gate just enough to side step through. Only problem was my shirt was tucked in, billowed out at the back, soaked with sweat and . . . . . it brushed the *electric fence* . . . . Yup!! . . . *it worked!*  😖 😄 Laugh was on me.

Enjoy the woods! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb

Chanterelles from today: silver dollar sized small Yellow Chanterelles.


----------



## cwlake

Found about 6 lbs. of lobsters yesterday as well as many tawny milk caps and a few big chants that were perfect specimens. The woods was dry but still had mushrooms popping.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> Found about 6 lbs. of lobsters yesterday as well as many tawny milk caps and a few big chants that were perfect specimens. The woods was dry but still had mushrooms popping.


Do you have advice for searching for lobsters? I've always read hemlocks are the key, is that so in your case?


----------



## Kokomorel

Just thought I would share this with everyone we found tons of oysters when we were camping this weekend cooked up oysters every day after several cocktails we decided to experiment made oyster chips over the fire. They are very good plan or with dips did find a few chants but the trip was mostly just to relax and live in the great outdoors for a few days. Get out there and enjoy your time together with loved ones and the outdoors. Keep on Shroomin everyone 🍄🌻🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🥂


----------



## cwlake

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Do you have advice for searching for lobsters? I've always read hemlocks are the key, is that so in your case?


I do not see hemlocks in my areas. I find lobsters where I find lactarius mushrooms. I believe these are the mushrooms that are invaded by the paracite. They are usually in small areas of the woods that have shagbark hickory with little ground cover. I only know of a few spots but they come back every year around August. Good luck finding them, they are delicious!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> I do not see hemlocks in my areas. I find lobsters where I find lactarius mushrooms. I believe these are the mushrooms that are invaded by the paracite. They are usually in small areas of the woods that have shagbark hickory with little ground cover. I only know of a few spots but they come back every year around August. Good luck finding them, they are delicious!


I know a few spots in my woods with lactarius and shagbarks so I'll start there next time I'm out! I appreciate your input!!!!!


----------



## Kokomorel

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I know a few spots in my woods with lactarius and shagbarks so I'll start there next time I'm out! I appreciate your input!!!!!


I’ll be checking my spots. Thanks!!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

When you find a perfect spot, you find a perfect spot to replant. make use of it!


----------



## sb

I've been a Happy Camper most of my life. FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out) is just not part of my psychological makeup.
However . . .* I've never harvested a single Lobster Mushroom. * 

I think I'd like to change that!!

I'm mostly limited to Central OH.

Is it true that Young Dogs can learn Old Tricks?

This seems like something to ponder while out in the woods hunting mushrooms!!

Good adventures to all mushroom hunters. 😎 🌞


----------



## cwlake

sb said:


> I've been a Happy Camper most of my life. FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out) is just not part of my psychological makeup.
> However . . .* I've never harvested a single Lobster Mushroom. *
> 
> I think I'd like to change that!!
> 
> I'm mostly limited to Central OH.
> 
> Is it true that Young Dogs can learn Old Tricks?
> 
> This seems like something to ponder while out in the woods hunting mushrooms!!
> 
> Good adventures to all mushroom hunters. 😎 🌞


I hadn't either until a few years ago. Now I can find them at three different locations. it may be a mushroom that prefers the northern climate better. I know they find a lot of them in Minn. and N. Mi. I live on the Michiana line. I have found them as far south as Ft. Wayne.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

jim_t57 said:


> Very nice! Post pick of the pies if you can. Thanks.


Some photos of the savory chanterelle apple pie! Here's what I do. I take 2 lbs of chanterelles and break them down by hand into small bits. I throw them on the hot pan and let all the water exuded out and vaporize away. Then I toss in a medium sized yellow onion cut lengthwise and I add 4-6 tbsps of butter. I cook the chanterelles and onions until the onions are carmelized (this takes a long time- like 50 minutes) when I need to deglaze the pan during the process I use a quality apple cider in splashes.

Once the onions are carmelized I add in 1 inch of fresh grated ginger. Then I add in my two pounds of sliced apples. I cook it for about 3-4 minutes until the apples are soft and I add it to my pie crusts. After taking off the heat add as much honey as you want and stir until the apples are coated in your honey!

For the crust I use my grandma's recipe with one alteration. I take 5 cups of flour and mix in a few pinches of salt. Then I cut in 2 cups of lard with a fork (this time I used goose fat) with my grandma we always used two cups of margarine. Then I take one egg and I crack it into a measuring 1 cup. I lightly beat the egg with a fork and I fill the cup up to the brim with raw cow milk. I throw this in the flour and I mix with my hands. Roll out on a heavily floured surface and pinch your crusts together! Make sure to put in the crow's feet cuts and I always slip a few slabs of butter in the cuts. Then I take a bit more of the milk and I gently rub it around the top of the crust to encourage browning.

I had trouble baking mine this time (you can see in the photos the crust browned a bit more than preferred on the edges). I put the pie in the oven at 420 for 10 minutes than reduced to 360 for another 1 1/2! It took forever to get it bubbling. You want to see bubbling through your cuts. I'd recommend putting it in initially at 425 for about 20-30 minutes and then reducing to 360-375 until bubbling appears. Enjoy! I'll post a photo once it's sliced. This is my dad's favorite pie recipe hands down. He had it the first time last year and hasn't stopped mentioning it this season. Because I get all my mushrooms off his property I'm happy to give back in return but I'll be sure to take a slice home with me after dropping it off!! It's just so delicious!


----------



## jim_t57

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Some photos of the savory chanterelle apple pie! Here's what I do. I take 2 lbs of chanterelles and break them down by hand into small bits. I throw them on the hot pan and let all the water exuded out and vaporize away. Then I toss in a medium sized yellow onion cut lengthwise and I add 4-6 tbsps of butter. I cook the chanterelles and onions until the onions are carmelized (this takes a long time- like 50 minutes) when I need to deglaze the pan during the process I use a quality apple cider in splashes.
> 
> Once the onions are carmelized I add in 1 inch of fresh grated ginger. Then I add in my two pounds of sliced apples. I cook it for about 3-4 minutes until the apples are soft and I add it to my pie crusts.
> 
> For the crust I use my grandma's recipe with one alteration. I take 5 cups of flour and mix in a few pinches of salt. Then I cut in 2 cups of lard with a fork (this time I used goose fat) with my grandma we always used two cups of margarine. Then I take one egg and I crack it into a measuring 1 cup. I lightly beat the egg with a fork and I fill the cup up to the brim with raw cow milk. I throw this in the flour and I mix with my hands. Roll out on a heavily floured surface and pinch your crusts together! Make sure to put in the crow's feet cuts and I always slip a few slabs of butter in the cuts. Then I take a bit more of the milk and I gently rub it around the top of the crust to encourage browning.
> 
> I had trouble baking mine this time (you can see in the photos the crust browned a bit more than preferred on the edges). I put the pie in the oven at 420 for 10 minutes than reduced to 360 for another 1 1/2! It took forever to get it bubbling. You want to see bubbling through your cuts. I'd recommend putting it in initially at 425 for about 20-30 minutes and then reducing to 360-375 until bubbling appears. Enjoy! I'll post a photo once it's sliced. This is my dad's favorite pie recipe hands down. He had it the first time last year and hasn't stopped mentioning it this season. Because I get all my mushrooms off his property I'm happy to give back in return but I'll be sure to take a slice home with me after dropping it off!! It's just so delicious!


Thanks so much for the recipe and pics!!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

jim_t57 said:


> Thanks so much for the recipe and pics!!


Totally, no problem! I forgot the final step of adding honey but I went back and edited the recipe to include this step in my original post. Hope someone on here gets to enjoy making this at home too. I'll tell you the carmelizing the onions is really the most time consuming part the rest of it is rather easy


----------



## shroomsearcher

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Some photos of the savory chanterelle apple pie! Here's what I do. I take 2 lbs of chanterelles and break them down by hand into small bits. I throw them on the hot pan and let all the water exuded out and vaporize away. Then I toss in a medium sized yellow onion cut lengthwise and I add 4-6 tbsps of butter. I cook the chanterelles and onions until the onions are carmelized (this takes a long time- like 50 minutes) when I need to deglaze the pan during the process I use a quality apple cider in splashes.
> 
> Once the onions are carmelized I add in 1 inch of fresh grated ginger. Then I add in my two pounds of sliced apples. I cook it for about 3-4 minutes until the apples are soft and I add it to my pie crusts. After taking off the heat add as much honey as you want and stir until the apples are coated in your honey!
> 
> For the crust I use my grandma's recipe with one alteration. I take 5 cups of flour and mix in a few pinches of salt. Then I cut in 2 cups of lard with a fork (this time I used goose fat) with my grandma we always used two cups of margarine. Then I take one egg and I crack it into a measuring 1 cup. I lightly beat the egg with a fork and I fill the cup up to the brim with raw cow milk. I throw this in the flour and I mix with my hands. Roll out on a heavily floured surface and pinch your crusts together! Make sure to put in the crow's feet cuts and I always slip a few slabs of butter in the cuts. Then I take a bit more of the milk and I gently rub it around the top of the crust to encourage browning.
> 
> I had trouble baking mine this time (you can see in the photos the crust browned a bit more than preferred on the edges). I put the pie in the oven at 420 for 10 minutes than reduced to 360 for another 1 1/2! It took forever to get it bubbling. You want to see bubbling through your cuts. I'd recommend putting it in initially at 425 for about 20-30 minutes and then reducing to 360-375 until bubbling appears. Enjoy! I'll post a photo once it's sliced. This is my dad's favorite pie recipe hands down. He had it the first time last year and hasn't stopped mentioning it this season. Because I get all my mushrooms off his property I'm happy to give back in return but I'll be sure to take a slice home with me after dropping it off!! It's just so delicious!


I like the idea of lard for the crust. Back when Emeril Lagasse was still cooking on TV, he did a pastry show, and recommended lard for the fat. claimed it made the flakiest pastry crusts ever! This looks delicious!


----------



## jashroomer

Buddy at work found this, Eastern Cauliflower mushroom, we’re going with and if I could get the pic to load I would post it


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

jashroomer said:


> Buddy at work found this, Eastern Cauliflower mushroom, we’re going with and if I could get the pic to load I would post it


AWESOME!!! They are wonderful and a choice gourmet! But they are usually more difficult to clean than even a hen! Here's some photos of some I found last year. i hope they come back this year! they are supposedly related to the coral fungi and I found mine very close to where I found the coral fungi (clavicorona pyxidata) earlier this year . Hope you get a photo to share!


----------



## jashroomer

Yep that’s it.


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> Yep that’s it.


You better try some of that


----------



## Kokomorel

Thought I share some finds from this weekend Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## jashroomer

Well the report on the eastern cauliflower mushroom, it was really good, maybe better than morels, not my opinion, i didn't get to try it, but my buddy and his kids really liked it, along with some crappie we caught at Cataract saturday morning. But I digress.

I should have some time in the woods this the next couple of weekends. Loading the weed eater, chainsaw, and fishing poles and heading to the inlaws to work and relax. 2 ponds and 50 acres of woods, should see something out there this weekend. 

Then the following weekend will be the 41st annual Squirrelfest. Squirrels have been warned.


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> Well the report on the eastern cauliflower mushroom, it was really good, maybe better than morels, not my opinion, i didn't get to try it, but my buddy and his kids really liked it, along with some crappie we caught at Cataract saturday morning. But I digress.
> 
> I should have some time in the woods this the next couple of weekends. Loading the weed eater, chainsaw, and fishing poles and heading to the inlaws to work and relax. 2 ponds and 50 acres of woods, should see something out there this weekend.
> 
> Then the following weekend will be the 41st annual Squirrelfest. Squirrels have been warned.


Sounds like a great time good luck buddy hope you get some good shrooms


----------



## wade

Howdy Everyone.. Wade here, I'm doin Really good, and Continue to be a little better everyday 
I have been Working around home , all the normal summer chores..
I hope all is goin good for everyone here ...


----------



## shroomsearcher

Good to hear, Wade. Got all the yard work done today despite a bunged up shoulder. Hey, we buckeyes are tough nuts. Since I can't golf, that just leaves more time for mushroom hunting. We finally got some rain so the Chants are finally up. Think I'll go grab some of those tomorrow. And I just had an idea to check a mature woods at the hunting club. Mixed oak, beech, maple woods. Never been down in their this time of year, so it could be an interesting look around.


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> Good to hear, Wade. Got all the yard work done today despite a bunged up shoulder. Hey, we buckeyes are tough nuts. Since I can't golf, that just leaves more time for mushroom hunting. We finally got some rain so the Chants are finally up. Think I'll go grab some of those tomorrow. And I just had an idea to check a mature woods at the hunting club. Mixed oak, beech, maple woods. Never been down in their this time of year, so it could be an interesting look around.


That will be an Extra Enjoyable hunt, being it first time in, for this time of year


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone.. Wade here, I'm doin Really good, and Continue to be a little better everyday
> I have been Working around home , all the normal summer chores..
> I hope all is goin good for everyone here ...


Good to hear from you brother, we have missed our Sgt. Hulka, our Big Toe, glad you are hiking the road to recovery.


----------



## jashroomer

I Headed to Lexington Indiana to the in-laws for the weekend with the beagles, my wife and the female side of the families were at our house for a bachlorette party, but I dirgress.

Got lot's of mowing, weed eating and wood cut, then some catfishing, and I mean catfishing on steriods. Within the first hour Saturday evening I caught 6 channels, setting a new PR with a 15-2, caught 2 more sunday morning, a couple of 10 lbs + thrown in for good measure. Caught them on shrimp, didn't have much, the last two were caught on turkey sausage. Will post some pics if I am able.

Squirrelfest 2022 begins Friday.

Oh, yea, did get in the woods for an hour sunday morning, nothing found on the edible side, figured i better throw in some shroom info, still good to be out.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Y'all, I went out to Bowling Green, IN last week and had an AMAZING day. I found loads of chanterelles (another 8 pounds) which brings me closer to 25 pounds this season including my finds in Acton, IN. Aside from the gorgeous chanterelles I found some old man of the woods, a rare/unidentifiable dark chanterelle that's not a pig's ear and not a horn of plenty but I ate it and it was SUPERB like 10x the flavor of a golden chanterelle. i'll post some videos and photos as soon as I get a chance. Alongside that, because @jashroomer mentioned his friend finding the eastern cauliflower I had my eyes open for some and found a new area with three clusters of sparassis spathulata. I fried it up in just egg and butter and unfortunately found out I'm one of the small percent of people that have a very negative GI response to eating sparassis. holy cow, woke up in the middle of the night with a completely distended stomach however the cauliflower flavor and texture was phenomenal so I think it's worth the risk. If you run across some I'd just recommend trying one to two pieces the first night to see how your stomach reacts before going all in. 

I also found a very beautiful quilted green/cracking green russula. will get photos up ASAP


----------



## wade

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Y'all, I went out to Bowling Green, IN last week and had an AMAZING day. I found loads of chanterelles (another 8 pounds) which brings me closer to 25 pounds this season including my finds in Acton, IN. Aside from the gorgeous chanterelles I found some old man of the woods, a rare/unidentifiable dark chanterelle that's not a pig's ear and not a horn of plenty but I ate it and it was SUPERB like 10x the flavor of a golden chanterelle. i'll post some videos and photos as soon as I get a chance. Alongside that, because @jashroomer mentioned his friend finding the eastern cauliflower I had my eyes open for some and found a new area with three clusters of sparassis spathulata. I fried it up in just egg and butter and unfortunately found out I'm one of the small percent of people that have a very negative GI response to eating sparassis. holy cow, woke up in the middle of the night with a completely distended stomach however the cauliflower flavor and texture was phenomenal so I think it's worth the risk. If you run across some I'd just recommend trying one to two pieces the first night to see how your stomach reacts before going all in.
> 
> I also found a very beautiful quilted green/cracking green russula. will get photos up ASAP


That sounds so.. very good... I Love Kentucky Outdoors.. Back in 1993 .. I almost, ALOMOST
decided to Live in Mammoth Cave National Park for the Rest of My Life, But at that cross road, 
I did not..... 
UnRelated; why am I finding Locust shells did these guys oversleep?


----------



## jim_t57

I'm guessing the every year cicada. Green and white color.


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> I'm guessing the every year cicada. Green and white color.


Yep I seen him , green & white


----------



## 98zr2

I found a couple old man of the woods I believe. Are these too old for harvesting. Also found quite a few oysters and some late chants


----------



## wade

98zr2 said:


> I found a couple old man of the woods I believe. Are these too old for harvesting. Also found quite a few oysters and some late chants
> View attachment 44289
> 
> View attachment 44288
> 
> View attachment 44287


Nice finds Man... I'm not familiar about the old Man.... but someone here will know


----------



## cwlake

98zr2 said:


> I found a couple old man of the woods I believe. Are these too old for harvesting. Also found quite a few oysters and some late chants
> View attachment 44289
> 
> View attachment 44288
> 
> View attachment 44287


They look a little older than the old man should look. that brownish part above the pores should be white. I have heard from a number of people that they are not worth the effort. I have never tried them.


----------



## 98zr2

I did find 1 that was still white underneath and it was smaller. I threw out the bigger ones they were pretty spongy. I havent tried the smaller one yet


----------



## Kokomorel

98zr2 said:


> I did find 1 that was still white underneath and it was smaller. I threw out the bigger ones they were pretty spongy. I havent tried the smaller one yet


They will turn whatever your cooking with them black. I dry them and grind them up it makes great seasoning on meat. Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## jashroomer

So finally got some pics to post. Squirrel Fest 2022 has come and gone. Did get out and find my first chanterelles, they were quite tasty. Found lots of interesting fungi


----------



## wade

And I just found this posting on Facebook..
I can't find where they where they were Hunting or what State though..


----------



## jim_t57

Not much better than a fried morel sandwich in September....... Except one every month there after. Come on spring.


----------



## cwlake

wade said:


> And I just found this posting on Facebook..
> I can't find where they where they were Hunting or what State though..
> View attachment 44308


I think I seen these on another site that said that they were finding them in the Colorado mountains.


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> View attachment 44343
> Not much better than a fried morel sandwich in September....... Except one every month there after. Come on spring.


Looks cooked just right


----------



## cwlake

started finding grifola frondosa yesterday here in Stueben co. It seams a bit early but we had a huge rain a week ago, combined with cool nights, brought them up. Found them on three trees, all dead oak. I only picked one out of a dozen or so. Just enough for some chicken masala. Good luck this fall!


----------



## wade

I'm Feeling Really Really Good now, 👍🏻 
Really Good like a Young Free Hippie Man 🇺🇲🦅🤠🇺🇲🦅


----------



## cwlake

wade said:


> I'm Feeling Really Really Good now, 👍🏻
> Really Good like a Young Free Hippie Man 🇺🇲🦅🤠🇺🇲🦅


Glad to here this! This place would be boring without you!


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> Looks cooked just right


You bet! Those are the ones flash fried and frozen on cookie sheets then bagged. So easy to grab a handful and fry lightly on each side. About as close to fresh as you can get.


----------



## Kokomorel

Finally made it out today been laid up for a few weeks. Very dry in my neck of the woods did manage to find some chicken harvested one small tender one and found 3 to old. Get out there there up good Luck Shroomin and have some fun in the woods 🍄🥩🍺


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Finally made it out today been laid up for a few weeks. Very dry in my neck of the woods did manage to find some chicken harvested one small tender one and found 3 to old. Get out there there up good Luck Shroomin and have some fun in the woods 🍄🥩🍺
> View attachment 44344


Shrooms, Steak, Beer .....Hhhhmmm got me thinking now... I want some... I will make a Beer and Steak Run...
Actually it's 4:30am, I'm just gonna start with a coffee ☕ till the sun gets up 🤠✌🍄


----------



## Kokomorel

Finally got some much needed rain Sunday here’s some finds from Saturday


----------



## didion419

jashroomer said:


> View attachment 44304
> View attachment 44307
> View attachment 44305
> View attachment 44304
> View attachment 44306
> View attachment 44307
> So finally got some pics to post. Squirrel Fest 2022 has come and gone. Did get out and find my first chanterelles, they were quite tasty. Found lots of interesting fungi


What are the yellow cap with orange middle and are they edible


----------



## shroomsearcher

Are you referring to the pic immediately above your post? Those are chicken of the woods (Laetiporous sulfureus), and they are incredibly edible! Here's one way to fix them. Mind you, even though they are edible, some people have a reaction to polypore mushroom. So, if you find some, eat only a very small amount the first time.






Notice that these are from the Pacific Northwest and are Laetiporous conifericula. The two types I''ve found in NE Ohio are Laetiporous sulfureus, and Laetiporous cincinnatus.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

shroomsearcher said:


> Are you referring to the pic immediately above your post? Those are chicken of the woods (Laetiporous sulfureus), and they are incredibly edible! Here's one way to fix them. Mind you, even though they are edible, some people have a reaction to polypore mushroom. So, if you find some, eat only a very small amount the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that these are from the Pacific Northwest and are Laetiporous conifericula. The two types I''ve found in NE Ohio are Laetiporous sulfureus, and Laetiporous cincinnatus.


Found a 20 lb chicken this last weekend!!!!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

This was the cluster on one side of the tree. Almost an identical size cluster was on the opposite side! A third cluster was above- much smaller and some animals had been feeding off of it so it was almost gone


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

I'm having trouble getting photos from my phone onto the website I want to show y'all this weird chanterelle I found this summer hopefully I can get this figured out


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

It would be much more worthwhile if I could get my videos of this thing to load. Although it looks like multiple mushroom heads it ended in one large base. I ate the dang thing and the flavor was like 10x better than the average chanterelle. I reached out to these mushroom hunters overseas in Turkey that I've found online that seem like experts. They thought it might be a deformed 'Ashen Chanterelle' It's definitely not a horn of plenty and it's definitely not a pig's ear. Anyone on here have some ideas? I'll try to get some videos to post tomorrow


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

One more photo of me with the load of chickens


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

A nice green quilted cracking russula


----------



## shroomsearcher

HeartlandFungivore said:


> One more photo of me with the load of chickens


Holy crap! I've only seen something like that one time in my life. I took pics, so let me see if I can find it. 









I can't believe I found it! I have so many pics stored and it's hard for me remember where they all are and how to search for them. And, I found these from about 250 yards away. I had design to hunt a creek valley for these mushroom and found a high spot where I could use binoculars to glass the valley. Since chickens are so brightly colored, I figured that they would easy to spot, and they were!


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Finally got some much needed rain Sunday here’s some finds from Saturday
> View attachment 44345
> View attachment 44346


Just Right


----------



## shroomsearcher

We are predicted to have rain the next three days. Hopefully that will get the hens going, because they aren't going yet.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

I found some early hens a little over a week ago but they were already covered in larvae. Anyone have any advice for this situation? Was a major bummer! They were bright orange larvae that jump chaotically and it's like there's millions of them over the whole shroom


----------



## wade

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I found some early hens a little over a week ago but they were already covered in larvae. Anyone have any advice for this situation? Was a major bummer! They were bright orange larvae that jump chaotically and it's like there's millions of them over the whole shroom


I'm thinking Rambo, would have pull his Knife out and cut off some big/Buggy/ juicy mouthful bites


----------



## Kokomorel

Pretty dry out there have not seen a shroom in the woods in over a week


----------



## Kokomorel

Finally ran across a few small hens after checking 100s of oaks. They are right on time according to my pics from years passed


----------



## Kokomorel

I normally find them from second week of October to first week of November here in Miami and Howard Co. Good Luck Shroomin get out there and enjoy the woods


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Here are some photos of the early hens I found this year. I found four in the month of september! Haven't been back out. Went to brown county for a wedding this past weekend and came home with over 100 chigger bites on my legs alone. Gonna take a second to heal before i hit the woods again. Hopefully they'll be some late fruits coming out! Luckily rain has been slow for the most part. last year I found a 10 lb hen on October 28th so I'm hoping I'll see some late this month. These hens ranged from 3-6 pounds. The 6 pounder was covered I mean covered in orange larvae- totally inedible.


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Finally ran across a few small hens after checking 100s of oaks. They are right on time according to my pics from years passed
> View attachment 44448


Wow..way to go Man...looks like a picture perfect example on.. Hen of the woods 
Thank You


----------



## jashroomer

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Here are some photos of the early hens I found this year. I found four in the month of september! Haven't been back out. Went to brown county for a wedding this past weekend and came home with over 100 chigger bites on my legs alone. Gonna take a second to heal before i hit the woods again. Hopefully they'll be some late fruits coming out! Luckily rain has been slow for the most part. last year I found a 10 lb hen on October 28th so I'm hoping I'll see some late this month. These hens ranged from 3-6 pounds. The 6 pounder was covered I mean covered in orange larvae- totally inedible.


Mosquitos are one thing but chiggers are worst, they seem to stick around longer, hope you're out and about soon.


----------



## Jtr

Found Three Pounds Of The Rare & Oh So Delicious “Cinnibar Chanterelle”… This Summer Provided Some Great Chickens And Puffballs, But It’s Oyster And Chanterelle Time For Me… Happy Hunting Friends!!!


----------



## jashroomer

Well, it has been really dry, and we needed some moisture, wasn't ready to wake up and see snow on the ground here in Morgan county.


----------



## Jtr

Cold, Wind, & Rain… Fall Mushrooms Are Popping Everywhere… Warm Up This Weekend Could Induce A Huge Flush… Red Reishi, Field Mushroom, Turkey Tail, & Puffballs In That Order… Happy Hunting Folks!!!


----------



## parrothead

Looking through my seed catalogs on line. Park seed company sells several different kinds of mushrooms. I saw one they called plugs. These are kits to start your own


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> View attachment 44467
> View attachment 44468
> View attachment 44469
> View attachment 44470
> View attachment 44471
> 
> 
> Cold, Wind, & Rain… Fall Mushrooms Are Popping Everywhere… Warm Up This Weekend Could Induce A Huge Flush… Red Reishi, Field Mushroom, Turkey Tail, & Puffballs In That Order… Happy Hunting Folks!!!


 Very nice!! Love the leaf pic!! How do the field mushrooms taste? Saw a bunch in yards in August. Seemed to be in groups of 5-8. I always wondered if they were growing over peoples septic finger systems? Or maybe a long gone stump that used to be there? Keep the pics coming. So dry here not sure . Been waiting on a rain to get out and look around.


----------



## Jtr

jim_t57 said:


> Very nice!! Love the leaf pic!! How do the field mushrooms taste? Saw a bunch in yards in August. Seemed to be in groups of 5-8. I always wondered if they were growing over peoples septic finger systems? Or maybe a long gone stump that used to be there? Keep the pics coming. So dry here not sure . Been waiting on a rain to get out and look around.


The field mushrooms are bland but good just like buttons in the store, only harvest them in non suburban areas because of fertilizers… They are not associated with trees… Definitely a choice edible though…


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> The field mushrooms are bland but good just like buttons in the store, only harvest them in non suburban areas because of fertilizers… They are not associated with trees… Definitely a choice edible though…


 Thanks!


----------



## Kokomorel

Anybody still finding hens?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Trying to find time to get out and have maybe on last look!


----------



## Jtr

First two photos are Oyster Mushrooms(pleurotus ostreatus) after recent rain this weekend they are everywhere, collected five pounds today at work… Next three photos are Mock Oysters(Phyllotopsis nidulans) have a strong unpleasant odor and are regarded as inedible though nonpoisonous… Last two photos are Gymnopus dryophilus some sources list these as edible but they contain toxins that cause severe gastrointestinal issues, It has been found to contain anti inflammatory beta-glucans… Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nice! I had the last two pics ID's as Galerina Marginata. Wrong! But, at least I wouldn't have eaten them.


----------



## Kokomorel

Some cold weather shrooms


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Some cold weather shrooms
> View attachment 44518
> View attachment 44519


Ooooo ... Man ...a delicious frozen.. Z'treat


----------



## wade

Is everyone bout Ready fir Winter? 
I'm working on cleaning my chimney, and new pipes between it and Our Wood Burner..
Then I need to buy bout 8 more rick of wood.
With Our Wood Burner, in the basement the Heat comes up thru the floor and keeps the whole house Very Warm, so even if the Electric would go out. We are all good


----------



## shroomsearcher

I had new roof put on, and new windows installed this year. The old double hungs let cold air in like crazy. The ones I installed are only double pane, but they are incredibly tight. On one of the previous sub-freezing morning, I pressed my knuckles up against the glass. It was barely cooler than the ambient temperature. Should save me ton over the winter.


----------



## Kokomorel

Happy Thanksgiving everyone hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## cwlake

Happy holidays to all of you mushroom fanatics! May the grace of God lead you down the path of morel mania!


----------



## wade

Did anyone get any New Hunting gear for Christmas?


----------



## wade

Breakfast ... December 27th 2022
*Deer sausage patty
*egg
* Monterey cheese
*Dehydrated Morels sautéed in butter
* on toasted buttered burger bun
*and a cup of coffee ☕


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

wade said:


> Did anyone get any New Hunting gear for Christmas?


I did I did!!! Lol 
Vortex Crossman scope for my new single shot 44 mag rifle !! Pretty pumped to take it out either sex hunt January 21-22 here in the Atchafalaya swamp !! Oh and my wife and girls also got me “Mushrooms Demystified “ !!


----------



## wade

Only 60 days till the last week of February. 
Georgia will begin finding Morels... 
Then each week thereafter we will here of micro climates across the whole Midwest beging to pop early.. then comes Our waiting and Waiting for the day that they are everywhere ..
April is the Big Month for Indiana


----------



## sb

a new pair of 'Smart Wool' brand boot socks.


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Did anyone get any New Hunting gear for Christmas?


I did a mossberg mc2sc 9mm hand gun


----------

